# Non c’è via d’uscita...



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo forum. Mi sono iscritta sperando di trovare una via d’uscita al mio dolore.
Circa 3 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita. L’ho saputo perché la cara signora con la quale ha deciso di rovinarmi la vita mi ha mandato un sms con una frase lapidaria “tuo marito è con me”.... mi è crollato il mondo addosso. 

Ho cominciato a tremare e la disperazione ha preso il sopravvento. Non sapevo cosa fare: indagare se fosse vero? Affrontarlo direttamente? Ho scelto la seconda opzione. Ho passato una giornata d’inferno immaginando come porre la fatidica domanda e tremando per la risposta che avrei potuto ricevere.

Bene, lui alla sera è tornato ed appena entrato dalla porta gli ho chiesto chiaramente se ci fosse un’altra donna nella sua vita.

Non ci crederete: è crollato. Si è messo a piangere e mi ha confessato di essere andato a letto con un’altra donna. Avrei voluto prenderlo a schiaffi ma mi sono lasciata andare ai pensieri più orribili. La mia più grande paura si era concretizzata in quel momento: anch’io ho cominciato a far parte delle donne tradite dal marito. Ho chiesto chi fosse l’altra e, dopo qualche riluttanza da parte sua per paura di mie ritorsioni, mi ha confessato chi fosse. La conoscevo. L’avevo anche ospitata a cena.....
Ho voluto sapere tutti i dettagli ma lui non me li ha voluti dire: per proteggermi... ma da cosa? 
Sto ancora malissimo. Lui non la vede più: me lo ha giurato. Gli credo ma i miei fantasmi sono ancora lì. La delusione nel sapere che tutta la mia fiducia è stata spazzata per un suo momento di debolezza. Problemi suoi di autostima... mah.. avrei voluto saperlo io e non lei. Si è confidato con lei dei suoi problemi, non con me. 
Mi sono presa le mie colpe. Stiamo andando avanti ma io continuo a stare male ed ho paura di perderlo...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

ma perchè la tipa ti ha mandato un messaggio per avvertirti che tuo marito era con lei?


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma perchè la tipa ti ha mandato un messaggio per avvertirti che tuo marito era con lei?


Da quello che ho capito (ne stiamo tutt’ora parlando) lo ha sempre minacciato di dire tutto a me quando lui veniva meno alle sue aspettative. Se lui non voleva vederla lei lo minacciava di farmi sapere tutto. 
Ma dico io, non avrebbe potuto parlarne con me? Perché accettare una condizione simile? Forse sono solo balle che mi racconta per giustificare tutto...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

Forse lui non ha fatto qualcosa che lei voleva e si è vendicata così. Spero di capirlo presto cosa sta succedendo e cosa è successo 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non credo lei fosse con lui in quel momento o forse sì... mi viene il dubbio adesso [emoji29]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo forum. Mi sono iscritta sperando di trovare una via d’uscita al mio dolore.
> Circa 3 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita. L’ho saputo perché la cara signora con la quale ha deciso di rovinarmi la vita mi ha mandato un sms con una frase lapidaria “tuo marito è con me”.... mi è crollato il mondo addosso.
> 
> Ho cominciato a tremare e la disperazione ha preso il sopravvento. Non sapevo cosa fare: indagare se fosse vero? Affrontarlo direttamente? Ho scelto la seconda opzione. Ho passato una giornata d’inferno immaginando come porre la fatidica domanda e tremando per la risposta che avrei potuto ricevere.
> ...


Benvenuta (si fa x dire..)

Tuo marito sa come sei venuta a saperlo?.....

Perché non è chiaro


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non credo lei fosse con lui in quel momento o forse sì... mi viene il dubbio adesso [emoji29]
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


ma con sta tipa tu hai avuta precedentemente degli screzi di qualsiasi natura?

perchè il messaggio è strano


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo forum. Mi sono iscritta sperando di trovare una via d’uscita al mio dolore.
> Circa 3 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita. L’ho saputo perché la cara signora con la quale ha deciso di rovinarmi la vita mi ha mandato un sms con una frase lapidaria “tuo marito è con me”


A me sto messaggio puzza...
ROBBA DE SOLDI?


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma con sta tipa tu hai avuta precedentemente degli screzi di qualsiasi natura?
> 
> perchè il messaggio è strano


Non è strano. E' vile, ma vile nella accezione più schifosa con cui il termine può essere usato.

Lei avrà visto le sue aspettative insoddisfatte, e avrà pensato di fargliela pagare senza considerare che a pagare il prezzo non sarebbe stato lui.

L'altra spiegazione e' che lei sia totalmente fuori di testa.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è strano. E' vile, ma vile nella accezione più schifosa con cui il termine può essere usato.
> 
> Lei avrà visto le sue aspettative insoddisfatte, e avrà pensato di fargliela pagare senza considerare che a pagare il prezzo non sarebbe stato lui.
> 
> L'altra spiegazione e' che lei sia totalmente fuori di testa.


è strano proprio perchè puzza di vendetta a km di distanza e le spiegazioni sono 2

o il marito ha fatto promesse alla tipa che poi s'è rimangiato

o la tipa ce l'ha su con la nostra nuova amica per ragioni magari ignote 

che la tipa sia fuori di testa è scontato in ogni caso.


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

In genere questo avviene quando lui ha alimentato aspettative...
allora l'altra agevola la separazione dall'ufficiale... alcune iniziano lasciando tracce tipo rossetto in auto sotto il sedile passeggero, ecc... altre sms o chiamano direttamente per dare anche i particolari...
Riprovevole, ma per niente raro :bleah:


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è strano proprio perchè puzza di vendetta a km di distanza e le spiegazioni sono 2
> 
> o il marito ha fatto promesse alla tipa che poi s'è rimangiato
> 
> ...


O magari che lui stia frignando per cercare di salvare il salvabile


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O magari che lui stia frignando per cercare di salvare il salvabile


ma sicuramente


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ma sicuramente


Sempre nome falso. Finché non resta incinta, minimo.


----------



## Claudietta-clo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo forum. Mi sono iscritta sperando di trovare una via d’uscita al mio dolore.
> Circa 3 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita. L’ho saputo perché la cara signora con la quale ha deciso di rovinarmi la vita mi ha mandato un sms con una frase lapidaria “tuo marito è con me”.... mi è crollato il mondo addosso.
> 
> Ho cominciato a tremare e la disperazione ha preso il sopravvento. Non sapevo cosa fare: indagare se fosse vero? Affrontarlo direttamente? Ho scelto la seconda opzione. Ho passato una giornata d’inferno immaginando come porre la fatidica domanda e tremando per la risposta che avrei potuto ricevere.
> ...


E' una classica situazione sempre più frequente. Le modalità sono quelle standard. 
Al "l'avevo anche invitata a cena" mi è venuto un piccolo brivido perché personalmente ripercorrerei tutte le situazioni che ho vissuto con quest'altra persona per riuscire a capire se avrei potuto evitare di non capire. 

Domada: ma per lui è solo sesso? c'è altro che ha detto/non detto che può far pensare al fatto che ci sia anche del sentimento? 
ma sopratutto lei, L'ALTRA, ne è uscita immune o ha detto qualcosa? A quel messaggio hai mai risposto?


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre nome falso. Finché non resta incinta, minimo.


:rotfl:


-Glielo hai detto?
-No, per ora non posso, è troppo giù, le è morto il gatto...

-Glielo hai detto?
-No, giusto ora che arriva il Natale... lasciamo passare le feste ...

....e finisce che ci pensa lei.

A questo punto consiglierei alla cara [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] di non lasciare il marito anche per il solo motivo di non fare il gioco della "signora"... ci pensi dopo, quando la stronza sarà debellata definitivamente.


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma con sta tipa tu hai avuta precedentemente degli screzi di qualsiasi natura?
> 
> perchè il messaggio è strano


No, anzi. Apparentemente lei mi era quasi amica. Poi ho scoperto che ha fatto di tutto per screditarmi agli occhi di mio marito e portarmelo via. Uno schifo.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me sto messaggio puzza...
> ROBBA DE SOLDI?


No, non ci sono i presupposti perché sia una questione di soldi.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non credo lei fosse con lui in quel momento o forse sì... mi viene il dubbio adesso [emoji29]
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma probabilmente quando è rientrato a casa sapeva già che ti aveva avvisata. 
E' stato al gioco, aveva deciso che si sarebbe comportato di conseguenza ai tuoi affondi.

Se è scoppiato subito, al primo colpo, significa che se l'era preparata. Tu sei stata diretta, tanto da lasciargli capire che sapevi tutto. Se avesse percepito una tua minima debolezza o falla ci si sarebbe infilato subito con una delle tante filastrocche che avrai modo di leggere qui.

Il tutto non significa niente, ha poca importanza, se non che lei realmente lo pressava minacciandolo.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> No, anzi. Apparentemente lei mi era quasi amica. Poi ho scoperto che ha fatto di tutto per screditarmi agli occhi di mio marito e portarmelo via. Uno schifo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


ok abbiamo una facocera da manuale.

almeno è figa la tipa?


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

Claudietta-clo ha detto:


> E' una classica situazione sempre più frequente. Le modalità sono quelle standard.
> Al "l'avevo anche invitata a cena" mi è venuto un piccolo brivido perché personalmente ripercorrerei tutte le situazioni che ho vissuto con quest'altra persona per riuscire a capire se avrei potuto evitare di non capire.
> 
> Domada: ma per lui è solo sesso? c'è altro che ha detto/non detto che può far pensare al fatto che ci sia anche del sentimento?
> ma sopratutto lei, L'ALTRA, ne è uscita immune o ha detto qualcosa? A quel messaggio hai mai risposto?


Per lui sembrerebbe sia stato solo una riaffermazione della sua autostima: dice solo sesso...
Io ho risposto al messaggio ma, non ci crederete, lei mi ha risposto facendo finta di non sapere a chi appartenesse il numero .. forse aveva capito di aver fatto una cazzata e non era in grado di gestire la situazione. Mi sono anche chiesta come mai avesse il mio numero visto che io non glielo avevo mai dato... troppi misteri a cui non so dare una spiegazione.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per lui sembrerebbe sia stato solo una riaffermazione della sua autostima: dice solo sesso...
> Io ho risposto al messaggio ma, non ci crederete, lei mi ha risposto facendo finta di non sapere a chi appartenesse il numero .. forse aveva capito di aver fatto una cazzata e non era in grado di gestire la situazione. Mi sono anche chiesta come mai avesse il mio numero visto che io non glielo avevo mai dato... troppi misteri a cui non so dare una spiegazione.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


avrà frugato il telefono di tuo marito


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vi confesso che ho il forte sospetto che lei abbia tentato di rimanere incinta e di incastrarlo. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk

Questo pensiero mi terrorizza


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Vi confesso che ho il forte sospetto che lei abbia tentato di rimanere incinta e di incastrarlo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> ...


se trattasi di facocera, mi pare probabile che abbia cercato di rimanere incinta


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> avrà frugato il telefono di tuo marito


Si, è plausibile [emoji29]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> -Glielo hai detto?
> ...


E certo.
Perchè il problema è tra loro due, Nike e la stronza. 

Del marito preoccupiamocene poi, andiamo per priorità... 

boh. Lei avrà pure avuto un comportamento inqualificabile, ma questo non fa altro che far sorgere altri dubbi sul marito.
Io, prima di tutto, cercherei di capire se vale ancora la pena tenerselo... perché se la risposta è no, allora l’altra può pure “vincere” eh.
Mica mi tengo una ciofeca perché qualcun altra lo vuole.

magari si meritano l’un l’altro.


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> E certo.
> Perchè il problema è tra loro due, Nike e la stronza.
> 
> Del marito preoccupiamocene poi, andiamo per priorità...
> ...


La reazione istintiva di fargli le valigie e metterlo alla porta è quello che l'altra si aspetta, ed io non lo farei.
A valutare il resto ci penserei con calma. IMHO.


----------



## Claudietta-clo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per lui sembrerebbe sia stato solo una riaffermazione della sua autostima: dice solo sesso...
> Io ho risposto al messaggio ma, non ci crederete, lei mi ha risposto facendo finta di non sapere a chi appartenesse il numero .. forse aveva capito di aver fatto una cazzata e non era in grado di gestire la situazione. Mi sono anche chiesta come mai avesse il mio numero visto che io non glielo avevo mai dato... troppi misteri a cui non so dare una spiegazione.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Riaffermazione della sua autostima??? Questa è la prima volta che leggo una frase del genere? 
Ma lei era più giovane? Aveva attributi così particolari? 

Per quanto riguarda il messaggio assolutamente d'accordo sul fatto di non essere in grado di gestire la situazione. 
Ovvio no? Lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano. 

Ho letto qualche post dopo il dubbio del "farsi mettere incinta". Altro brivido.


----------



## Claudietta-clo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> magari si meritano l’un l’altro.



APPLAUSI!!!!!


----------



## Lostris (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> La reazione istintiva di fargli le valigie e metterlo alla porta è quello che l'altra si aspetta, ed io non lo farei.
> A valutare il resto ci penserei con calma. IMHO.


Siamo diverse.

A me dell’altra fregherebbe una cippa, se non in relazione alle motivazioni che han portato mio marito a scoparci. 

Ci manca solo che a determinare il mio agire dinanzi alla situazione sia quello che vorrebbe o non vorrebbe una sconosciuta. 
Proprio non lo prendo in considerazione.


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Siamo diverse.
> 
> A me dell’altra fregherebbe una cippa, se non in relazione alle motivazioni che han portato mio marito a scoparci.
> 
> ...


Sicuro che siamo diverse.
Intanto se tu (ipotetico) mi mandi l'sms, mi lanci una sfida ed io le sfide amo vincerle.
Poi per il resto me la sbrigo in casa col mio uomo ed anche questo richiede tempo e valutazioni ben più profonde della scopata con la tizia.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sicuro che siamo diverse.
> Intanto se tu (ipotetico) mi mandi l'sms, mi lanci una sfida ed io le sfide amo vincerle.
> Poi per il resto me la sbrigo in casa col mio uomo ed anche questo richiede tempo e valutazioni ben più profonde della scopata con la tizia.


Esatto: nel momento in cui c'è un contatto diretto, anche se da parte di una sconosciuta che comunque ha a che fare con mio marito, non mi tirerei affatto indietro, anzi.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sicuro che siamo diverse.
> Intanto se tu (ipotetico) mi mandi l'sms, mi lanci una sfida ed io le sfide amo vincerle.
> Poi per il resto me la sbrigo in casa col mio uomo ed anche questo richiede tempo e valutazioni ben più profonde della scopata con la tizia.


che quel messaggio sia stato un guanto di sfida è indubbio.    per questo chiedevo a Nike se c'erano stati screzi con la facocera, visto che è una conoscente.

a senso, viene da pensare che il marito di Nike abbia promesso più del necessario per portarsi a letto la tipa ed ora è a lui che la situazione è sfuggita di mano.

quindi la chiave dell'arcano è: che ha promesso lui a sta scema per convincerla a farsi scopare senza preservativo?


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per lui sembrerebbe sia stato solo una riaffermazione della sua autostima: dice solo sesso...
> Io ho risposto al messaggio ma, non ci crederete, lei mi ha risposto facendo finta di non sapere a chi appartenesse il numero .. forse aveva capito di aver fatto una cazzata e non era in grado di gestire la situazione. Mi sono anche chiesta come mai avesse il mio numero visto che io non glielo avevo mai dato... *troppi misteri a cui non so dare una spiegazione*.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ci sono delle dinamiche che vanno ancora comprese, tuttavia potrebbe essere benissimo una successione di eventi inconsulti.

Ma tu la conosci, vi siete frequentati. Qualcosa potresti dedurre. E poi, non credere, non penso ci sia molto da capire. Alla fine si tratterà della solita tiritera, quindi la storia del solo sesso puoi prenderla già per buona. Tieni presente che tu, come tradita, in questo momento vedi tutto molto amplificato.

Le corna sono vere però... (scusa)


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> -Glielo hai detto?
> ...


Questo a condizione che il marito ti interessi


Nike ha detto:


> No, non ci sono i presupposti perché sia una questione di soldi.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Allora le stai sul cazzo.


Nike ha detto:


> Vi confesso che ho il forte sospetto che lei abbia tentato di rimanere incinta e di incastrarlo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> ...


E che te ne frega? Mica lo devi crescere tu il bastardo. Avete già figli voi due?


Lostris ha detto:


> E certo.
> Perchè il problema è tra loro due, Nike e la stronza.
> 
> Del marito preoccupiamocene poi, andiamo per priorità...
> ...


Ma magari lei ha già fatto questa valutazione di opportunità e ha deciso che il marito sul diario. Come dove perché tutto da vedere, ma magari il marito Se lo tiene.


Claudietta-clo ha detto:


> APPLAUSI!!!!!


Cornuta di fresco, vero?


Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sicuro che siamo diverse.
> Intanto se tu (ipotetico) mi mandi l'sms, mi lanci una sfida ed io le sfide amo vincerle.
> Poi per il resto me la sbrigo in casa col mio uomo ed anche questo richiede tempo e valutazioni ben più profonde della scopata con la tizia.


Sempre che il marito di interessi. E due. Mica sono tutte come Mistral che optano per l'usato sicuro


----------



## oriente70 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Io più che avere mille dubbi parlerei con il maritino ... Per avere chiaro il quadro della situazione ...


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo forum. Mi sono iscritta sperando di trovare una via d’uscita al mio dolore.
> Circa 3 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita. L’ho saputo perché la cara signora con la quale ha deciso di rovinarmi la vita mi ha mandato un sms con una frase lapidaria “tuo marito è con me”.... mi è crollato il mondo addosso.
> 
> Ho cominciato a tremare e la disperazione ha preso il sopravvento. Non sapevo cosa fare: indagare se fosse vero? Affrontarlo direttamente? Ho scelto la seconda opzione. Ho passato una giornata d’inferno immaginando come porre la fatidica domanda e tremando per la risposta che avrei potuto ricevere.
> ...


Direi che ha fallito su tutti i fronti, rispetto al grassetto. 

Quindi non ha niente da cui proteggerti. Ha già fallito. Faglielo presente. 

Ora come ora, lui non è nella posizione di non voler dirti qualcosa. 
E penso sia utile che lo capisca e pure in fretta. Non pensi? 

Evita di farti domande e risponderti da sola. In particolare sull'altra. 
E' con lui che devi parlare. E lui ti deve rispondere. 

Se non lo fa, è anche questo un elemento di valutazione di chi hai davanti. 

Avete figli? 

Benvenuta...mi dispiace per la botta che ti sei presa.


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

Io lo amo troppo per lasciarlo andare ed anche lui è cambiato dopo tutta questa faccenda. È per questo che sto cercando di capire cosa sia successo veramente fra loro due.
So che la tipa si è data molto da fare per strappargli il primo appuntamento e lui ci è cascato e non ha saputo più uscirne. Le cose hanno preso una certa piega e lei ha iniziato con le minacce.
Noi abbiamo un figlio ormai grande che lavora all’estero. Per il momento non credo di avere la forza di raccontargli quello che sta succedendo: ha già i suoi problemi e non voglio mettergli ancora più pensieri di quelli che già ha.
La tipa ha 6 anni meno di me quindi 40, non è una ragazzina sprovveduta ma una donna sola e disperata che, a detta di lei, nessuno vuole più perché vecchia (di questo ne ha parlato a me una delle volte in cui è venuta a cena da noi). A dirla tutta è una che ne ha combinate di tutti i colori nella sua vita ed ora ha deciso di sistemarsi a tutti i costi. Posso anche capire la sua situazione ma farlo sulla pelle della mia Famiglia proprio no.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Esatto: nel momento in cui c'è un contatto diretto, anche se da parte di una sconosciuta che comunque ha a che fare con mio marito, non mi tirerei affatto indietro, anzi.


E ci mancherebbe che gliela si dà vinta senza colpo ferire :dito:
hai voluto farmi male? intanto continua a star male tu....



perplesso ha detto:


> che quel messaggio sia stato un guanto di sfida è indubbio.    per questo chiedevo a Nike se c'erano stati screzi con la facocera, visto che è una conoscente.
> 
> a senso, viene da pensare che il marito di Nike abbia promesso più del necessario per portarsi a letto la tipa ed ora è a lui che la situazione è sfuggita di mano.
> 
> quindi la chiave dell'arcano è: che ha promesso lui a sta scema per convincerla a farsi scopare senza preservativo?


La verità non la dirà mai nessuno dei due, al limite, ma proprio al limite, ognuno dei due darebbe una versione differente...
Solo Nike, che conosce chi ha sposato (almeno si spera) ed un poco l'altra, può intuire la verità.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo a condizione che il marito ti interessi
> 
> Sempre che il marito di interessi. E due. Mica sono tutte come


Ma che vuol dire "ti interessi"? Come fa a non interessarti se l'hai sposato? 
Per la serie era una noiosa giornata di pioggia, non avevo niente da fare ed ho preso il primo che passava per strada? 
E mi stupisco sempre nel leggere che la maggior parte delle persone non conosce il partner, o lo conosce e pensa che nei loro riguardi sia diverso, meno bugiardo, meno mellifluo ecc ecc...
A parte il fatto che io sarei più incazzata per l'avermi messo in situazione con una donnetta simile che per essersela scopata, guarda un po' :diavoletto: E se decido di buttarlo nel cesso, lo farò quando dico io e poi tirerò giù l'acqua...


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io lo amo troppo per lasciarlo andare ed anche lui è cambiato dopo tutta questa faccenda. È per questo che sto cercando di capire cosa sia successo veramente fra loro due.
> So che la tipa si è data molto da fare per strappargli il primo appuntamento e lui ci è cascato e non ha saputo più uscirne. Le cose hanno preso una certa piega e lei ha iniziato con le minacce.
> Noi abbiamo un figlio ormai grande che lavora all’estero. Per il momento non credo di avere la forza di raccontargli quello che sta succedendo: ha già i suoi problemi e non voglio mettergli ancora più pensieri di quelli che già ha.
> La tipa ha 6 anni meno di me quindi 40, non è una ragazzina sprovveduta ma una donna sola e disperata che, a detta di lei, nessuno vuole più perché vecchia (di questo ne ha parlato a me una delle volte in cui è venuta a cena da noi). A dirla tutta è una che ne ha combinate di tutti i colori nella sua vita ed ora ha deciso di sistemarsi a tutti i costi. Posso anche capire la sua situazione ma farlo sulla pelle della mia Famiglia proprio no.
> ...


presumo che la tipa sia ancora una strafiga, altrimenti tuo marito oltre che un debole è pure scemo.

lei è sicuramente una psicopatica perchè nel 2017 una quarantenne può essere tante cose, ma di certo non una vecchia


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io lo amo troppo per lasciarlo andare ed anche lui è cambiato dopo tutta questa faccenda. È per questo che sto cercando di capire cosa sia successo veramente fra loro due.
> So che la tipa si è data molto da fare per strappargli il primo appuntamento e lui ci è cascato e non ha saputo più uscirne. Le cose hanno preso una certa piega e lei ha iniziato con le minacce.
> Noi abbiamo un figlio ormai grande che lavora all’estero. Per il momento non credo di avere la forza di raccontargli quello che sta succedendo: ha già i suoi problemi e non voglio mettergli ancora più pensieri di quelli che già ha.
> La tipa ha 6 anni meno di me quindi 40, non è una ragazzina sprovveduta ma una donna sola e disperata che, a detta di lei, nessuno vuole più perché vecchia (di questo ne ha parlato a me una delle volte in cui è venuta a cena da noi). A dirla tutta è una che ne ha combinate di tutti i colori nella sua vita ed ora ha deciso di sistemarsi a tutti i costi. Posso anche capire la sua situazione ma farlo sulla pelle della mia Famiglia proprio no.
> ...


Me l'aspettavo. Mi chiedevo anche se fosse single.

Solita roba, di meno comune c'è che dovrete fare uno sforzo in più per togliervela dai piedi. Fattibile, credo che tuo marito collaborerà pienamente. Non direi che rischia di tentennare.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sicuro che siamo diverse.
> Intanto se tu (ipotetico) mi mandi l'sms, mi lanci una sfida ed io le sfide amo vincerle.





Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Esatto: nel momento in cui c'è un contatto diretto, anche se da parte di una sconosciuta che comunque ha a che fare con mio marito, non mi tirerei affatto indietro, anzi.


Bello......

sembra un sedicesimo di finale di Coppa Italia di serie C :rotfl: :rotfl:

Uno squallore inenarrabile... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> presumo che la tipa sia ancora una strafiga, altrimenti tuo marito oltre che un debole è pure scemo.
> 
> lei è sicuramente una psicopatica perchè nel 2017 una quarantenne può essere tante cose, ma di certo non una vecchia


Non credo che la questione età sia legata all'invecchiamento, penso sia questione di creare un rapporto normale. Ma una donna a quell'età ha una certa improbabilità di costruirsi una vita.

C'è una considerazione da fare, non avendo figli ed essendo single in realtà dovrebbe essere diverso per lei, dovrebbe avere più possibilità. Quindi il problema dev'essere legato ad un particolare profilo caratteriale che la distingue.


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io lo amo troppo per lasciarlo andare ed anche lui è cambiato dopo tutta questa faccenda. È per questo che sto cercando di capire cosa sia successo veramente fra loro due.
> So che la tipa si è data molto da fare per strappargli il primo appuntamento e lui ci è cascato e non ha saputo più uscirne. Le cose hanno preso una certa piega e lei ha iniziato con le minacce.
> Noi abbiamo un figlio ormai grande che lavora all’estero. Per il momento non credo di avere la forza di raccontargli quello che sta succedendo: ha già i suoi problemi e non voglio mettergli ancora più pensieri di quelli che già ha.
> La tipa ha 6 anni meno di me quindi 40, non è una ragazzina sprovveduta ma una donna sola e disperata che, a detta di lei, nessuno vuole più perché vecchia (di questo ne ha parlato a me una delle volte in cui è venuta a cena da noi). A dirla tutta è una che ne ha combinate di tutti i colori nella sua vita ed ora ha deciso di sistemarsi a tutti i costi. Posso anche capire la sua situazione ma farlo sulla pelle della mia Famiglia proprio no.
> ...


Cosa sia successo veramente tra loro due te lo può dire solo tuo marito.
Certo ti può far male sapere i particolari sia affettivi che erotici... ma, se sei abbastanza forte, pretendili da lui che è l'unico che te li deve.
Il figlio tienilo assolutamente fuori da tutto... è tuo marito che ti deve tranquillizzare.
La tipa seppelliscila nel cimitero dei vivi.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io lo amo troppo per lasciarlo andare ed anche lui è cambiato dopo tutta questa faccenda. È per questo che sto cercando di capire cosa sia successo veramente fra loro due.
> So che la tipa si è data molto da fare per strappargli il primo appuntamento e lui ci è cascato e non ha saputo più uscirne. Le cose hanno preso una certa piega e lei ha iniziato con le minacce.
> Noi abbiamo un figlio ormai grande che lavora all’estero. Per il momento non credo di avere la forza di raccontargli quello che sta succedendo: ha già i suoi problemi e non voglio mettergli ancora più pensieri di quelli che già ha.
> La tipa ha 6 anni meno di me quindi 40, non è una ragazzina sprovveduta ma una donna sola e disperata che, a detta di lei, nessuno vuole più perché vecchia (di questo ne ha parlato a me una delle volte in cui è venuta a cena da noi). A dirla tutta è una che ne ha combinate di tutti i colori nella sua vita ed ora ha deciso di sistemarsi a tutti i costi. Posso anche capire la sua situazione ma farlo sulla pelle della mia Famiglia proprio no.
> ...


Ciao, scusami se sarò brutale. 
Mi spiace tanto per il momento che stai vivendo ma non credergli quando dice che ci è cascato, che lei l'ha minacciato, che è cambiato. Lei ha fatto il suo gioco, lui uguale. Tuo marito non è una sua vittima, ha scelto per se stesso, che se ne assuma tutte le responsabilità senza peggiorare ulteriormente la situazione ponendosi come vittima. 
Lei è inguardabile visto che anche ti conosce ed è stata tua ospite; a lui frana la terra sotto i piedi perciò ti sembra cambiato. Se così sarà lo vedrai col tempo, a botta calda devi solo avere pazienza e vedere di che sostanza è fatto il nuovo uomo che dice di essere.
Comunque la tipa tanto sola e disperata non mi sembra; a quanto pare i cazzi suoi se li sa vedere eccome asfaltando chiunque. Che rabbia queste mezze seghe sfigate che comunque trovano appoggio in altrettanti mariti coglioni


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bello......
> 
> sembra un sedicesimo di finale di Coppa Italia di serie C :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Uno squallore inenarrabile... :rotfl: :rotfl:


ben gentile


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ben gentile


Senza offesa per chi "passa il turno"...  :carneval:

Ma è la sensazione che provo

Ovviamente nulla di personale con nessuno/a, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti..


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo che la questione età sia legata all'invecchiamento, penso sia questione di creare un rapporto normale. Ma una donna a quell'età ha una certa improbabilità di costruirsi una vita.
> 
> C'è una considerazione da fare, non avendo figli ed essendo single in realtà dovrebbe essere diverso per lei, dovrebbe avere più possibilità. Quindi il problema dev'essere legato ad un particolare profilo caratteriale che la distingue.


una psicopatia evidente mi pare un problema che impedisce di costruirsi un legame serio e duraturo.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Senza offesa per chi "passa il turno"...  :carneval:
> 
> Ma è la sensazione che provo
> 
> Ovviamente nulla di personale con nessuno/a, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti..


Anche io sono d'accordo con Skorpio... l'interlocutore giusto è solo il marito.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bello......
> 
> sembra un sedicesimo di finale di Coppa Italia di serie C :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Uno squallore inenarrabile... :rotfl: :rotfl:


La santità non è di tutti. Ad ogni azione potrebbe corrispondere una reazione contraria e peggiore. Ti sembra tanto strano?


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> una psicopatia evidente mi pare un problema che impedisce di costruirsi un legame serio e duraturo.


E' molto probabile. Anche le dinamiche con cui ha accalappiato lui lo confermerebbero.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> La santità non è di tutti. Ad ogni azione potrebbe corrispondere una reazione contraria e peggiore. Ti sembra tanto strano?


Ma così si sprecano energie in battaglie assolutamente inutili senza magari approfondire se ne valga la pena....
Io mi concentrerei su altro... e non è affatto questione di santità...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> La santità non è di tutti. Ad ogni azione potrebbe corrispondere una reazione contraria e peggiore. Ti sembra tanto strano?


Si

I miei nemici me li scelgo io, non mi faccio scegliere

La considero una scelta degradante per la persona. Perché si fa scegliere.

E poi queste cose si pagano

Dopo

E nelle sedi sbagliate


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> E' molto probabile. Anche le dinamiche con cui ha accalappiato lui lo confermerebbero.


per questo chiedevo se la tipa è almeno di una bellezza sfolgorante e stordente.


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> I miei nemici me li scelgo io, non mi faccio scegliere
> 
> ...


Ma che c'entra questo?
Evidentemente non hai letto tutti i post e ti fai fai film su una frase estrapolata a caso


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo chiedevo se la tipa è almeno di una bellezza sfolgorante e stordente.


Anche. Comunque per una simile carnefice esiste anche la vittima adatta.

Non che lui sia una vittima in senso stretto, credo che per lui il catalizzatore non sia stata una presunta bellezza. Penso sia stato attirato di più dalla compiacenza.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra questo?
> Evidentemente non hai letto tutti i post e ti fai fai film su una frase estrapolata a caso


Ho letto tutto, Mari

Tra 20 minuti ricevi un messaggio di una tale di cui ignoro l'esistenza, che ti sfida

Lei sceglie te

È lei sceglie la posta in palio (TUO marito)

È tu OVVIAMENTE accetti la sfida...

È vinca la chiappa migliore.. 

Essu


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, Mari
> 
> Tra 20 minuti ricevi un messaggio di una tale di cui ignoro l'esistenza, che ti sfida
> 
> ...


e questo dove l'avresti letto?
quotalo


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

*eccolo*

[MENTION=6621]Mari Lea[/MENTION]



Nike ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo forum. a. L’ho saputo perché la cara signora con la quale ha deciso di rovinarmi la vita mi ha mandato un sms con una frase lapidaria “tuo marito è con me”....





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Intanto se tu (ipotetico) mi mandi l'sms, mi lanci una sfida ed io le sfide amo vincerle.
> .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike hai 46 anni sei giovane, il figlio è autonomo, non stare con un uomo che si è rivelato quello che è. Liberati!
So di essere in minoranza.


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

*@Skorpio*

e mi riquoti la stessa frase estrapolata 
e non il resto che specifica



Mari Lea ha detto:


> La reazione istintiva di fargli le valigie e metterlo alla porta è quello che l'altra si aspetta, ed io non lo farei.
> A valutare il resto ci penserei con calma. IMHO.





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sicuro che siamo diverse.
> Intanto se tu (ipotetico) mi mandi l'sms, mi lanci una sfida ed io le sfide amo vincerle.
> Poi per il resto me la sbrigo in casa col mio uomo ed anche questo richiede tempo e valutazioni ben più profonde della scopata con la tizia.





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma che vuol dire "ti interessi"? Come fa a non interessarti se l'hai sposato?
> Per la serie era una noiosa giornata di pioggia, non avevo niente da fare ed ho preso il primo che passava per strada?
> E mi stupisco sempre nel leggere che la maggior parte delle persone non conosce il partner, o lo conosce e pensa che nei loro riguardi sia diverso, meno bugiardo, meno mellifluo ecc ecc...
> A parte il fatto che io sarei più incazzata per l'avermi messo in situazione con una donnetta simile che per essersela scopata, guarda un po' :diavoletto: E se decido di buttarlo nel cesso, lo farò quando dico io e poi tirerò giù l'acqua...





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Cosa sia successo veramente tra loro due te lo può dire solo tuo marito.
> Certo ti può far male sapere i particolari sia affettivi che erotici... ma, se sei abbastanza forte, pretendili da lui che è l'unico che te li deve.
> Il figlio tienilo assolutamente fuori da tutto... è tuo marito che ti deve tranquillizzare.
> La tipa seppelliscila nel cimitero dei vivi.


Dove le leggi le cose che hai scritto tu?
Comunque la chiudo qui.


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo che la questione età sia legata all'invecchiamento, penso sia questione di creare un rapporto normale. Ma una donna a quell'età ha una certa improbabilità di costruirsi una vita.
> 
> C'è una considerazione da fare, non avendo figli ed essendo single in realtà dovrebbe essere diverso per lei, dovrebbe avere più possibilità. Quindi il problema dev'essere legato ad un particolare profilo caratteriale che la distingue.


È una che da sempre cerca di conquistare tutti. In mio marito ha visto la persona seria che a differenza degli altri, per i quali è solo una cacciatrice di avventure, l’ha trattata con rispetto. 
Lui ha cercato inizialmente un dialogo ma in questo lei ha visto solo un’opportunità per crearsi la reputazione e la vita che non ha mai avuto cercando di portarmi via mio marito ed avere finalmente un uomo rispettabile in casa.



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo chiedevo se la tipa è almeno di una bellezza sfolgorante e stordente.


Assolutamente no. È una donna piacente che però ha sempre puntato tutto sull’esteriorità e sull’apparire piuttosto che sulla sostanza. Truccata, pettinata, unghie lunghe e rosse, una che appena vede un uomo fa la gatta morta fino a che non se lo è portato a letto.
Per carità, anch’io cerco di tenermi bene a posto ma un conto è farlo per se stessi ed un conto è farlo per cercare spasmodicamente di portarsi a letto degli uomini. 
Quello che mi dispiace è che mio marito non si è reso conto di tutto questo. Forse se ne è reso conto ed ha puntato sul facile per nutrire la sua autostima. Della serie “ti piace vincere facile?”


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> È una che da sempre cerca di conquistare tutti. In mio marito ha visto la persona seria che a differenza degli altri, per i quali è solo una cacciatrice di avventure, l’ha trattata con rispetto.
> Lui ha cercato inizialmente un dialogo ma in questo lei ha visto solo un’opportunità per crearsi la reputazione e la vita che non ha mai avuto cercando di portarmi via mio marito ed avere finalmente un uomo rispettabile in casa.
> 
> 
> ...


questa è la spiegazione che ti ha dato tuo marito?    e ti ha detto anche perchè c'è cascato con tutte le scarpe?


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nike hai 46 anni sei giovane, il figlio è autonomo, non stare con un uomo che si è rivelato quello che è. Liberati!
> So di essere in minoranza.


Io lo amo troppo e voglio tentare di portare avanti il nostro matrimonio. È una cosa che vuole anche lui e non me la sento di rinunciare all’uomo della mia vita per una cazzata fatta in un momento di debolezza.
Sto malissimo perché la delusione è devastante e da lui non me lo sarei mai aspettato (so che è una frase che dicono tutte) ma non potrei vivere senza di lui.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. È una donna piacente che però ha sempre puntato tutto sull’esteriorità e sull’apparire piuttosto che sulla sostanza. Truccata, pettinata, unghie lunghe e rosse, una che appena vede un uomo fa la gatta morta fino a che non se lo è portato a letto.
> Per carità, anch’io cerco di tenermi bene a posto ma un conto è farlo per se stessi ed un conto è farlo per cercare spasmodicamente di portarsi a letto degli uomini.
> Quello che mi dispiace è che mio marito non si è reso conto di tutto questo. Forse se ne è reso conto ed ha puntato sul facile per nutrire la sua autostima. Della serie “ti piace vincere facile?”
> 
> ...


Qui è tutto molto definito. Per me l'unica variabile sei tu. Come pensi di comportarti?


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io lo amo troppo e voglio tentare di portare avanti il nostro matrimonio. È una cosa che vuole anche lui e non me la sento di rinunciare all’uomo della mia vita per una cazzata fatta in un momento di debolezza.
> Sto malissimo perché la delusione è devastante e da lui non me lo sarei mai aspettato (so che è una frase che dicono tutte) ma non potrei vivere senza di lui.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ecco.


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Innanzitutto non ritengo opportuno cedere a qualsivoglia ulteriori provocazioni della tipa. In secondo luogo credo che sarà necessaria una terapia di coppia per capire le lacune del nostro matrimonio. 
Terzo, qualora ci fosse una pozione per dimenticare tutto a partire dall’sms che ha scatenato l’inferno, ditemi dove trovarla... la prenderei seduta stante... forse sarebbe stato meglio non sapere nulla...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Innanzitutto non ritengo opportuno cedere a qualsivoglia ulteriori provocazioni della tipa. In secondo luogo credo che sarà necessaria una terapia di coppia per capire le lacune del nostro matrimonio.
> Terzo, qualora ci fosse una pozione per dimenticare tutto a partire dall’sms che ha scatenato l’inferno, ditemi dove trovarla... la prenderei seduta stante... forse sarebbe stato meglio non sapere nulla...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


i. Quella donna sta male. Non è necessario che l'affronti in alcun modo.
ii. Ottima la terapia
iii. Sfogo utile solo al momento. Non dimenticherai nulla. Concentrati su come conviverci.


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Io mi chiedo perché una donna sola come lei non abbia cercato un uomo libero per farsi una vita. 

Certo che a 40 anni si è ancora giovani ma, in questo caso, lei, in passato, mi disse che il suo orologio biologico sta per scadere e che deve assolutamente trovare un uomo e fare dei figli... ma dico io.. con tutti gli uomini liberi che ci sono, dovevi proprio rompere le balle a mio marito e portare scompiglio nella mia famiglia?

Spero mi passi presto tutto questo dolore... non ne posso più di chiedermi perchè!!


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché una donna sola come lei non abbia cercato un uomo libero per farsi una vita. Certo che a 40 anni si è ancora giovani ma, in questo caso, lei, in passato, mi disse che il suo orologio biologico sta per scadere e che deve assolutamente trovare un uomo e fare dei figli... ma dico io.. con tutti gli uomini liberi che ci sono, dovevi proprio rompere le balle a mio marito e portare scompiglio nella mia famiglia?
> Spero mi passi presto tutto questo dolore... non ne posso più di chiedermi perchè!!
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Purtroppo il suo problema principale non è l'età in se. Sono le sue problematiche, chiunque con un po' di sale in testa ne starebbe lontano.

Tuo marito c'è cascato per puro compiacimento. Ma tu ti devi rendere conto che non hai mai rischiato di perderlo. Il fatto che la relazione fosse clandestina gli ha fatto credere che fosse al riparo da un impegno di altro tipo.
Lei ci ha provato, ma siccome è una deficiente ha creato solo una serie di avvenimenti inconsulti.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e mi riquoti la stessa frase estrapolata
> e non il resto che specifica.


Il resto per me nulla toglie e nulla aggiunge a quanto ho quotato, che è il mio interesse

Andrebbe invece specificato l'oggetto queste sfide da vincere, che per la verità non ho letto

Chiappa dura?
Tetta ritta?
Coscia lunga?
Cervello fino?

Io non ho nulla con chi accetta sfide di questo tipo, intendiamoci.. e chi accetta che altre sconosciute, piombino improvvisamente nella loro vita e lancino sfide mettendo il PROPRIO marito (o moglie sarebbe uguale) come posta in palio. 


Ho solo espresso quella che per me è la sensazione che mi fa... Ciascuno ne faccia l'uso che crede, compreso dibattere assieme


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> i. Quella donna sta male. Non è necessario che l'affronti in alcun modo.
> ii. Ottima la terapia
> iii. Sfogo utile solo al momento. Non dimenticherai nulla. Concentrati su come conviverci.


Ma secondo voi non passerà mai? Come si fa a convivere con un dolore del genere? Mi sveglio e penso a quanto è avvenuto. Di notte mi sveglio e ci penso. Spesso sogno loro due a letto, mi sveglio di soprassalto e penso: è stato un incubo, devo calmarmi, ed invece mi rendo conto che è la realtà.. tutto questo mi logora. Mi domando cosa abbiano fatto a letto. Come abbia potuto mio marito avere parte attiva nel volere un rapporto sessuale con questa qui. Mi sconvolge sapere che in lui c’è stata volontà nel fare tutto questo: è la cosa più difficile da accettare. È ovvio che ci sia stata volontà ma sembrerebbe spinta da un bicchiere in più bevuto al momento sbagliato e nel posto sbagliato. Da quel che so, un bicchiere in più toglie le inibizioni di quello che vorresti fare in realtà ma che da sobrio non faresti mai perché è il tuo cervello e la tua condotta morale che ti fanno ragionare. Questo è ancora più doloroso: ha bevuto ed ha ceduto a quello che voleva veramente fare con lei. [emoji22]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché una donna sola come lei non abbia cercato un uomo libero per farsi una vita. Certo che a 40 anni si è ancora giovani ma, in questo caso, lei, in passato, mi disse che il suo orologio biologico sta per scadere e che deve assolutamente trovare un uomo e fare dei figli... ma dico io.. con tutti gli uomini liberi che ci sono, dovevi proprio rompere le balle a mio marito e portare scompiglio nella mia famiglia?
> Spero mi passi presto tutto questo dolore... non ne posso più di chiedermi perchè!!
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


perché preferiva l'usato sicuro? 
il tempo è la medicina, vedrai che pian piano ci penserai sempre meno spesso...


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché una donna sola come lei non abbia cercato un uomo libero per farsi una vita. Certo che a 40 anni si è ancora giovani ma, in questo caso, lei, in passato, mi disse che il suo orologio biologico sta per scadere e che deve assolutamente trovare un uomo e fare dei figli... ma dico io.. con tutti gli uomini liberi che ci sono, dovevi proprio rompere le balle a mio marito e portare scompiglio nella mia famiglia?
> Spero mi passi presto tutto questo dolore... non ne posso più di chiedermi perchè!!
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


un uomo con già dei figli da più garanzie sia di essere un buon riproduttore che un buon padre.

un uomo libero non da queste garanzie e a 40 anni in effetti non hai molto tempo per decidere con chi fare dei figli.

se poi è una abituata a rubare uomini, le sarà sembrata una preda fattibile.

peccato che già il ragionamento che ci hai portato dimostra che la tipa è fulminata


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Per la serie era una noiosa giornata di pioggia, non avevo niente da fare ed ho preso il primo che passava per strada?
> E mi stupisco sempre nel leggere che la maggior parte delle persone non conosce il partner, o lo conosce e pensa che nei loro riguardi sia diverso, meno bugiardo, meno mellifluo ecc ecc...
> A parte il fatto che io sarei più incazzata per l'avermi messo in situazione con una donnetta simile che per essersela scopata, guarda un po' :diavoletto: E se decido di buttarlo nel cesso, lo farò quando dico io e poi tirerò giù l'acqua...


Non dico questo, però molto spesso le persone all'interno di un rapporto di coppia arrivano ad esaurire la loro utilità in funzione del progetto. Poi per carità, uno se le tiene perché hanno costruito parte della baracca, Ma se la baracca salta magari per Un comportamento intrinsecamente colpevole quale Quello di un traditore, ci sta che perdi interesse.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> perché preferiva l'usato sicuro?
> il tempo è la medicina, vedrai che pian piano ci penserai sempre meno spesso...


 non era un usato sicuro, era più un noleggio con tanto di garanzie danni


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi non passerà mai? Come si fa a convivere con un dolore del genere? Mi sveglio e penso a quanto è avvenuto. Di notte mi sveglio e ci penso. Spesso sogno loro due a letto, mi sveglio di soprassalto e penso: è stato un incubo, devo calmarmi, ed invece mi rendo conto che è la realtà.. tutto questo mi logora. Mi domando cosa abbiano fatto a letto. Come abbia potuto mio marito avere parte attiva nel volere un rapporto sessuale con questa qui. Mi sconvolge sapere che in lui c’è stata volontà nel fare tutto questo: è la cosa più difficile da accettare. È ovvio che ci sia stata volontà ma sembrerebbe spinta da un bicchiere in più bevuto al momento sbagliato e nel posto sbagliato. Da quel che so, un bicchiere in più toglie le inibizioni di quello che vorresti fare in realtà ma che da sobrio non faresti mai perché è il tuo cervello e la tua condotta morale che ti fanno ragionare. Questo è ancora più doloroso: ha bevuto ed ha ceduto a quello che voleva veramente fare con lei. [emoji22]
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


sei sicura che in realtà la tua paura vera non fosse quella di essere lasciata?

perchè guarda che in ste cose, la cosa meno rilevante è la scopata


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi non passerà mai? Come si fa a convivere con un dolore del genere? Mi sveglio e penso a quanto è avvenuto. Di notte mi sveglio e ci penso. Spesso sogno loro due a letto, mi sveglio di soprassalto e penso: è stato un incubo, devo calmarmi, ed invece mi rendo conto che è la realtà.. tutto questo mi logora. Mi domando cosa abbiano fatto a letto. Come abbia potuto mio marito avere parte attiva nel volere un rapporto sessuale con questa qui. Mi sconvolge sapere che in lui c’è stata volontà nel fare tutto questo: è la cosa più difficile da accettare. È ovvio che ci sia stata volontà ma sembrerebbe spinta da un bicchiere in più bevuto al momento sbagliato e nel posto sbagliato. Da quel che so, un bicchiere in più toglie le inibizioni di quello che vorresti fare in realtà ma che da sobrio non faresti mai perché è il tuo cervello e la tua condotta morale che ti fanno ragionare. Questo è ancora più doloroso: ha bevuto ed ha ceduto a quello che voleva veramente fare con lei. [emoji22]
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Adesso non dire cavolate, finora sei andata benissimo. Stai tranquilla, è normale che ti senta cosi in questo momento.


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Purtroppo il suo problema principale non è l'età in se. Sono le sue problematiche, chiunque con un po' di sale in testa ne starebbe lontano.
> 
> Tuo marito c'è cascato per puro compiacimento. Ma tu ti devi rendere conto che non hai mai rischiato di perderlo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> un uomo con già dei figli da più garanzie sia di essere un buon riproduttore che un buon padre.
> 
> un uomo libero non da queste garanzie e a 40 anni in effetti non hai molto tempo per decidere con chi fare dei figli.
> 
> ...


Ho letto che le donne sole più avanti con gli anni preferiscono gli uomini sposati perché danno garanzie che gli scapoli non possono dare e concordo con il fatto che un uomo con dei figli possa dare garanzie sulla realizzazione di un eventuale prole.

Lei è abituata a “molestare” sopratutto uomini fidanzati o sposati che puntualmente scappano a gambe levate. Sarà per questo che ha bisogno di così tante conferme dal sesso opposto.

Concordo anche sul fatto che sia fulminata. È convinta di essere irresistibile e che nessuno possa dirle di no... la invidio per tutta questa sicurezza che pensa di avere!!


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> È una che da sempre cerca di conquistare tutti. In mio marito ha visto la persona seria che a differenza degli altri, per i quali è solo una cacciatrice di avventure, l’ha trattata con rispetto.
> Lui ha cercato inizialmente un dialogo ma in questo lei ha visto solo un’opportunità per crearsi la reputazione e la vita che non ha mai avuto cercando di portarmi via mio marito ed avere finalmente un uomo rispettabile in casa.
> 
> 
> ...


questo lo ha detto tuo marito o è una conclusione tua,?


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Compiacimento per sentirsi ancora capace di conquistare?
> 
> Lui mi ripete in continuazione che l’idea di lasciarmi per lei non gli è mai nemmeno venuta in mente. Dice che è stato un errore madornale che gli ha aperto gli occhi su tante cose di noi. Io gli credo perché dopo tanti anni credo di capire quando è sincero.
> Sembrerebbe che la tipa sia diventata più accanita proprio nel momento in cui lui ha cercato di allontanarla. Lo ha tormentato all’inverosimile con minacce di vario tipo. [emoji29]
> ...


Si, tutto molto plausibile.

Non devi fare però l'errore di circoscrivere il tutto con una giustificazione per te passabile. Oltre al compiacimento, te lo dico papale papale, hanno pure scopato per scopare.

Devi stare calma.


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo lo ha detto tuo marito o è una conclusione tua,?


Me lo ha detto lui.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Me lo ha detto lui.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


e tu ci hai creduto?


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si, tutto molto plausibile.
> 
> Non devi fare però l'errore di circoscrivere il tutto con una giustificazione per te passabile. Oltre al compiacimento, te lo dico papale papale, hanno pure scopato per scopare.
> 
> Devi stare calma.


Mi rendo conto che sto cercando una verità mia che mi faccia stare bene e che mi renda accettabile il tradimento subito. La mia salvezza sta nel credere che lui abbia ceduto perché lei lo ha tentato in tutti i modi. Lo so che non è così: scusate la volgarità ma non credo gli si sia drizzato per magia solo per farla contenta e che abbiano fatto sesso perché lui ha voluto accontentarla pur di darle ciò che voleva per quietare le sue pressioni affinché lui lasciasse me per correre da lei.
Se sono andati a letto insieme è perché lui ha ceduto e basta. Lei si è presentata come mamma l’ha fatta ed a lui è andato il cervello in pappa.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (3 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e tu ci hai creduto?


Si perché ha davvero voglia di ricostruire. Lo vedo ogni giorno. Non lascia più niente al caso. È sempre molto presente in tutto e non perde occasione per confermare quanto sia innamorato di me più che mai.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che sto cercando una verità mia che mi faccia stare bene e che mi renda accettabile il tradimento subito. La mia salvezza sta nel credere che lui abbia ceduto perché lei lo ha tentato in tutti i modi. Lo so che non è così: scusate la volgarità ma non credo gli si sia drizzato per magia solo per farla contenta e che abbiano fatto sesso perché lui ha voluto accontentarla pur di darle ciò che voleva per quietare le sue pressioni affinché lui lasciasse me per correre da lei.
> Se sono andati a letto insieme è perché lui ha ceduto e basta. Lei si è presentata come mamma l’ha fatta ed a lui è andato il cervello in pappa.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Molto bene.

In realtà ci sarebbe una verità che ti rende tutto un po' più accettabile. Ovvero la personalità e la realtà di quella donna che rende improbabili le tue paure. Come tradita di giornata, tendi ad amplificare e mistificare gli eventi. Tutto normale.

Meglio se vai a dormire. If you can.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si perché ha davvero voglia di ricostruire. Lo vedo ogni giorno. Non lascia più niente al caso. È sempre molto presente in tutto e non perde occasione per confermare quanto sia innamorato di me più che mai.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


 che abbia voglia di ricostruire perché gli è esplosa la bomba in mano non ci piove.
Che lui ti abbia raccontato quanto lei è una mangiauomini e lui uno sprovveduto caduto nella sua rete, no proprio.
Lui non è vittima se non dell'uscita della sua amante.
Per il resto sono scuse che usa per farti su.
Voler scaricare tutte le colpe addosso a lei mi pare eccessivo.
Sarebbe bastato che lui rifiutasse. Se non lo ha fatto è perché anche a lui l'idea piaceva. Nessuno lo ha costretto con un coltello puntato al collo, tanti per intenderci.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Molto bene.
> 
> In realtà ci sarebbe una verità che ti rende tutto un po' più accettabile. Ovvero la personalità e la realtà di quella donna che rende improbabili le tue paure. Come tradita di giornata, tendi ad amplificare e mistificare gli eventi. Tutto normale.
> 
> Meglio se vai a dormire. If you can.


Quello che mi consola in parte è sapere per certo che se lei non lo avesse provocato e spinto in una relazione, lui non si sarebbe mai avvicinato ad una donna di quel tipo. Per questo motivo sono molto molto molto incazzata con lei per aver provocato tutta la situazione: se si fosse tenuta le mutande addosso sicuramente io adesso non sarei in questa dolorosissima situazione. Lo dico con cognizione di causa perché lui non è il tipo da fare il primo passo: in questo lo conosco più che bene. 

Provo ad andare a dormire, sperando di non fare incubi sulla realtà dei fatti [emoji13]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Prima di andare a letto vorrei porre una domanda agli uomini del forum: pur avendo una moglie che vi ama e ve lo dimostra in continuazione, cosa vi spinge nelle braccia di un’altra donna? Voglia di avventura? Evasione? Quel di più che a casa non avete? Dialogo? Ecc. Sono aperta a qualsiasi motivazione: voglio capire perché il più delle volte non riuscite a dire di no.. [emoji848]

Domanda cruciale. Si può tradire la propria moglie pur continuando ad amarla?

Voglio la verità nuda e cruda [emoji856] 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Quello che mi consola in parte è sapere per certo che se lei non lo avesse provocato e spinto in una relazione, lui non si sarebbe mai avvicinato ad una donna di quel tipo. Per questo motivo sono molto molto molto incazzata con lei per aver provocato tutta la situazione: se si fosse tenuta le mutande addosso sicuramente io adesso non sarei in questa dolorosissima situazione. Lo dico con cognizione di causa perché lui non è il tipo da fare il primo passo: in questo lo conosco più che bene.
> 
> Provo ad andare a dormire, sperando di non fare incubi sulla realtà dei fatti [emoji13]
> 
> ...


Si però non sottacere il fatto che tuo marito aveva un varco aperto per il quale avrebbe ceduto anche con un'altra donna. Forse non è il tipo che se la cerca, ma una sorta di compartecipazione esiste anche in lui. Anche se relativamente preoccupante.

Il punto è che questa crisi invece ti sarà molto utile per riassettare certi equilibri. Non dico di considerarla un fatto del tutto positivo, ma di vederla come un "toro" da prendere per le corna. Senza raccontarti cazzate.


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Quello che mi consola in parte è sapere per certo che se lei non lo avesse provocato e spinto in una relazione, lui non si sarebbe mai avvicinato ad una donna di quel tipo. Per questo motivo sono molto molto molto incazzata con lei per aver provocato tutta la situazione: se si fosse tenuta le mutande addosso sicuramente io adesso non sarei in questa dolorosissima situazione. Lo dico con cognizione di causa perché lui non è il tipo da fare il primo passo: in questo lo conosco più che bene.
> 
> Provo ad andare a dormire, sperando di non fare incubi sulla realtà dei fatti [emoji13]
> 
> ...


Se tuo marito è davvero come l'hai descritto, questo scivolone gli è servito per capire quello che stava perdendo...  la vostra vita di coppia ci guadagnerà...
Buona notte.


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Prima di andare a letto vorrei porre una domanda agli uomini del forum: pur avendo una moglie che vi ama e ve lo dimostra in continuazione, cosa vi spinge nelle braccia di un’altra donna? Voglia di avventura? Evasione? Quel di più che a casa non avete? Dialogo? Ecc. Sono aperta a qualsiasi motivazione: voglio capire perché il più delle volte non riuscite a dire di no.. [emoji848]
> 
> Domanda cruciale. Si può tradire la propria moglie pur continuando ad amarla?
> 
> ...


Stop. Senti a me, mo vattene a dormire, che domani arriva Arcigufo e te lo fa passare lui il sonno definitivamente.


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Prima di andare a letto vorrei porre una domanda agli uomini del forum: pur avendo una moglie che vi ama e ve lo dimostra in continuazione, cosa vi spinge nelle braccia di un’altra donna? Voglia di avventura? Evasione? Quel di più che a casa non avete? Dialogo? Ecc. Sono aperta a qualsiasi motivazione: voglio capire perché il più delle volte non riuscite a dire di no.. [emoji848]
> 
> Domanda cruciale. Si può tradire la propria moglie pur continuando ad amarla?
> 
> ...


i motivi per cui si tradisce sono tipo ventordici milioni.   solo tuo marito può dirti il suo motivo.  e sì, si può tradire pur amando anche moltissimo.


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> i motivi per cui si tradisce sono tipo ventordici milioni.   solo tuo marito può dirti il suo motivo.  e sì, si può tradire pur amando anche moltissimo.


:up:


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si però non sottacere il fatto che tuo marito aveva un varco aperto per il quale avrebbe ceduto anche con un'altra donna. Forse non è il tipo che se la cerca, ma una sorta di compartecipazione esiste anche in lui. Anche se relativamente preoccupante.


Dici che se ha ceduto per così tanto tempo ovviamente la tresca piaceva anche a lui e ne da la maggior parte della colpa a lei per salvarsi ai miei occhi?

Anche se ovviamente so che ci è stato perché anche a lui ha fatto comodo avere una via d’uscita alla famiglia non riesco ad accettare il fatto che possa averlo fatto di proposito. È difficile accettare che il tuo uomo possa aver trovato piacere e serenità fra le braccia (per non dire altro...) di in altra donna....


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e sì, si può tradire pur amando anche moltissimo.


Io mi sto attaccando a tutto pur di non soffrire e questa tua risposta, in qualche modo, mi sta dando un po’ di sollievo. Ti ringrazio per questo.




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi sto attaccando a tutto pur di non soffrire e questa tua risposta, in qualche modo, mi sta dando un po’ di sollievo. Ti ringrazio per questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prego allora


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Stop. Senti a me, mo vattene a dormire, che domani arriva Arcigufo e te lo fa passare lui il sonno definitivamente.


Va bene.. vado. Però domani mattina aprire il forum sarà la prima cosa che farò 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> prego allora


[emoji4]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Quello che mi consola in parte è sapere per certo che se lei non lo avesse provocato e spinto in una relazione, lui non si sarebbe mai avvicinato ad una donna di quel tipo. Per questo motivo sono molto molto molto incazzata con lei per aver provocato tutta la situazione: se si fosse tenuta le mutande addosso sicuramente io adesso non sarei in questa dolorosissima situazione. Lo dico con cognizione di causa perché lui non è il tipo da fare il primo passo: in questo lo conosco più che bene.
> 
> Provo ad andare a dormire, sperando di non fare incubi sulla realtà dei fatti [emoji13]
> 
> ...


 non è stato costretto e non lo conosco bene come credi.
E la colpa non è di lei.
Se vuoi ricotruire devi avere ben chiaro che tuo marito era consapevole di quello che faceva, e non devi avvalorare le sue scuse da arrampicatore di specchi.
Se ti fa comodo questa versione per poter perdonare, è una scelta tua.
Ma non cercare allora risposte, perché le risposte implicano domande e tu non Sei pronta a sentire la verità.
Ti vuoi costruire una giustificazione per andare avanti, da quello che ho capito


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Domanda stupida: si potrebbe considerare il fatto che lui abbia continuato a frequentarla perché aveva paura che lei mettesse in atto le sue minacce di far sapere tutto a me?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Buona notte! Spero di dormire [emoji42]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Claudietta-clo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cornuta di fresco, vero?


No caro...never been cornuta. L'unica volta che ho avuto il presentimento (successivamente confermato che lo sarei stata da lì a poco) ho chiuso io facendo rimanere perplessa l'altra persona. :up:


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Prima di andare a letto vorrei porre una domanda agli uomini del forum: pur avendo una moglie che vi ama e ve lo dimostra in continuazione, cosa vi spinge nelle braccia di un’altra donna? Voglia di avventura? Evasione? Quel di più che a casa non avete? Dialogo? Ecc. Sono aperta a qualsiasi motivazione: voglio capire perché il più delle volte non riuscite a dire di no.. [emoji848]
> 
> Domanda cruciale. Si può tradire la propria moglie pur continuando ad amarla?
> 
> ...


come dice il proverbio l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro .....salve Nike
Nel mio caso l'astinenza è brutta e quindi in un dato momento della vita si è fallaci e si può cadere , nel mio caso non scoperto quindi sofferenza zero per lei ripensamenti per me , piano piano , tanti 
Si spera nell'oblio ma ha distanza di anni ci si pensa meno ma la cosa sta sempre lì come un peso sulla testa legato da un filo molto sottile che prima o poi si rompe , spero mai


----------



## Farabrutto (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Domanda cruciale. Si può tradire la propria moglie pur continuando ad amarla?


È una risposta difficile da dare. Per esperienza personale posso dire che sono giunto ad avere una relazione extra per una serie di eventi che si sono verificati in una rapida successione. Le voglio bene molto, e mi sento costantemente in colpa per quanto ho fatto, anche se non sono stato scoperto (per il momento).
Ma sarei un ipocrita se dicessi che l'amo ancora. Perché se fosse così non l'avrei manco vista l'altra.
Sono più onesto nel dire che più di una volta ho pensato a quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto mollare tutto e vivere con l'altra, ma ci siamo resi ambedue conto quanto il prezzo di tutto fosse insostenibile: figli piccoli per entrambi, problemi economici, inevitabili ripercussioni sulle nostre famiglie di origine... Niente che abbia a che fare con l'amore.



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Domanda stupida: si potrebbe considerare il fatto che lui abbia continuato a frequentarla perché aveva paura che lei mettesse in atto le sue minacce di far sapere tutto a me?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Gli stai cercando tante giustificazioni...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Quello che mi consola in parte è sapere per certo che se lei non lo avesse provocato e spinto in una relazione, lui non si sarebbe mai avvicinato ad una donna di quel tipo. Per questo motivo sono molto molto molto incazzata con lei per aver provocato tutta la situazione: se si fosse tenuta le mutande addosso sicuramente io adesso non sarei in questa dolorosissima situazione. Lo dico con cognizione di causa perché lui non è il tipo da fare il primo passo: in questo lo conosco più che bene.
> 
> Provo ad andare a dormire, sperando di non fare incubi sulla realtà dei fatti [emoji13]
> 
> ...


Stai dipingendo tuo marito come uno stupido ragazzino che davanti a una muta da calata non sa far altro che calare anche le sue
Davvero vuoi tenerti un uomo così ?


----------



## insane (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si perché ha davvero voglia di ricostruire. Lo vedo ogni giorno. Non lascia più niente al caso. È sempre molto presente in tutto e non perde occasione per confermare quanto sia innamorato di me più che mai.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Attenta a non confondere "amore" con "sensi di colpa"


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è stato costretto e non lo conosco bene come credi.
> E la colpa non è di lei.
> Se vuoi ricotruire devi avere ben chiaro che tuo marito era consapevole di quello che faceva, e non devi avvalorare le sue scuse da arrampicatore di specchi.
> Se ti fa comodo questa versione per poter perdonare, è una scelta tua.
> ...


Quoto.
 [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION], non può seriamente essere una consolazione il fatto di avere accanto un marito fedele perché non ha tentazioni...

Nei tradimenti c’è sempre un momento in cui devi fare una scelta, per fare andare le cose in un certo modo.
E tuo marito ha scelto. 
Ha scelto di accettare e lasciarsi sedurre dalle attenzioni di quella donna, di darle modo di continuare, ha scelto di cederle.

I motivi possono essere diversi, e probabilmente non riguardano neppure te.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. È una donna piacente che però ha sempre puntato tutto sull’esteriorità e sull’apparire piuttosto che sulla sostanza. Truccata, pettinata, unghie lunghe e rosse, una che appena vede un uomo fa la gatta morta fino a che non se lo è portato a letto.
> *Per carità, anch’io cerco di tenermi bene a posto ma un conto è farlo per se stessi ed un conto è farlo per cercare spasmodicamente di portarsi a letto degli uomini. *
> Quello che mi dispiace è che mio marito non si è reso conto di tutto questo. Forse se ne è reso conto ed ha puntato sul facile per nutrire la sua autostima. Della serie “ti piace vincere facile?”
> 
> ...


Mi spieghi esattamente in cosa consiste per te la differenza?



Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché una donna sola come lei non abbia cercato un uomo libero per farsi una vita.
> 
> Certo che a 40 anni si è ancora giovani ma, in questo caso, lei, in passato, mi disse che il suo orologio biologico sta per scadere e che deve assolutamente trovare un uomo e fare dei figli... ma dico io.*. con tutti gli uomini liberi che ci sono, dovevi proprio rompere le balle a mio marito e portare scompiglio nella mia famiglia*?
> 
> ...


I 40/50enni liberi  te li raccomando.
Se sono liberi una ragione c'è. E lei lo sa bene.



Nike ha detto:


> JON ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Purtroppo il suo problema principale non è l'età in se. Sono le sue problematiche, chiunque con un po' di sale in testa ne starebbe lontano.
> ...


Secondo me in questo è sincero.
Ed è per questo che lei si è incattivita e ha pensato di far sì che fossi tu a lasciare lui.



Nike ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che sto cercando una verità mia che mi faccia stare bene e che mi renda accettabile il tradimento subito. La mia salvezza sta nel credere che lui abbia ceduto perché lei lo ha tentato in tutti i modi. Lo so che non è così: scusate la volgarità ma non credo gli si sia drizzato per magia solo per farla contenta e che abbiano fatto sesso perché lui ha voluto accontentarla pur di darle ciò che voleva per quietare le sue pressioni affinché lui lasciasse me per correre da lei.
> Se sono andati a letto insieme è perché lui ha ceduto e basta. Lei si è presentata come mamma l’ha fatta ed a lui è andato il cervello in pappa.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Se hanno avuto una relazione è perché ad entrambi è piaciuto averla.



Nike ha detto:


> Quello che mi consola in parte è sapere per certo che se lei non lo avesse provocato e spinto in una relazione, lui non si sarebbe mai avvicinato ad una donna di quel tipo. Per questo motivo sono molto molto molto incazzata con lei per aver provocato tutta la situazione: se si fosse tenuta le mutande addosso sicuramente io adesso non sarei in questa dolorosissima situazione. Lo dico con cognizione di causa perché lui non è il tipo da fare il primo passo: in questo lo conosco più che bene.
> 
> Provo ad andare a dormire, sperando di non fare incubi sulla realtà dei fatti [emoji13]
> 
> ...


Indubbiamente il primo passo lo ha fatto lei.
Ma chi ha accettato la proposta è stato lui.
Poteva rifiutare. Non lo ha fatto, è altrettanto responsabile.



Nike ha detto:


> Domanda stupida: si potrebbe considerare il fatto che lui abbia continuato a frequentarla perché aveva paura che lei mettesse in atto le sue minacce di far sapere tutto a me?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


No.
Secondo me.


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> @_Nike_, non può seriamente essere una consolazione il fatto di avere accanto un marito fedele perché non ha tentazioni...
> 
> Nei tradimenti c’è sempre un momento in cui devi fare una scelta, per fare andare le cose in un certo modo.
> ...


Si, ma la situazione sembrerebbe pienamente recuperabile. Ha fatto una cazzata bella e buona, gli è pure piaciuto ma gli è costata anche cara. Ormai è fatta.
Il punto è che ci sono buoni presupposti un po' da tutte le parti.


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I 40/50enni liberi  te li raccomando.
> Se sono liberi una ragione c'è. E lei lo sa bene.


Tristissima realtà. Lei poi fa parte del calderone, forse è questo che non ha capito.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> voglio capire perché il più delle volte non riuscite a dire di no..


Perché ti porti il peso di questi preconcetti??

E poi a me risulta ancora che quasi sempre è il maschio che fa le proposte concrete, ed è eventualmente la donna che dice un NO.

Se ne parlava in altro 3d...


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Dicembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma così si sprecano energie in battaglie assolutamente inutili senza magari approfondire se ne valga la pena....
> Io mi concentrerei su altro... e non è affatto questione di santità...


Ognuno sa per sé cosa è giusto e in quali questioni spendersi. Ovvio che prioritaria sia la coppia e cosa abbia consentito il tradimento, ma se un'estranea entra nella mia vita, non solo attraverso il marito, ma anche per iniziativa personale, tipo gelosia o rabbia etc, io me la gestisco e la ricolloco al posto che le compete, cioé fuori dalle palle. Se lui vuole seguirla ovviamente si accomoda a ruota.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *I 40/50enni liberi  te li raccomando.*
> Se sono liberi una ragione c'è. E lei lo sa bene.


 e già!


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Claudietta-clo ha detto:


> No caro...never been cornuta. L'unica volta che ho avuto il presentimento (successivamente confermato che lo sarei stata da lì a poco) ho chiuso io facendo rimanere perplessa l'altra persona. :up:


E allora che ci fai qui? Turismo sociologico? :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché una donna sola come lei non abbia cercato un uomo libero per farsi una vita.
> 
> Certo che a 40 anni si è ancora giovani ma, in questo caso, lei, in passato, mi disse che il suo orologio biologico sta per scadere e che deve assolutamente trovare un uomo e fare dei figli... ma dico io.. con tutti gli uomini liberi che ci sono, dovevi proprio rompere le balle a mio marito e portare scompiglio nella mia famiglia?
> 
> ...



ciao Nike,
la mia versione in sintesi:
Lei probabilmente non ha scelto tuo marito, ha cercato freneticamente tra vari uomini fino a che uno ci é cascato. 
Sfortunatamente per te si é trattato di tuo marito.

Perché tuo marito ti ha tradito? Lo capisci meglio secondo me se vieni corteggiato.  Immagina un uomo attraente che comincia a farti la corte. Magari all'inizio lo respingi.. poi la tua testa va ai messaggi che ti manda, ti senti bene, riscopri emozioni nuove che non provavi da tempo. La tua immaginazione va a come potrebbe essere baciare una bocca diversa .. Ami tua moglie, ci stai bene... ma questa é una sensazione diversa che sai che forse non proverai mai piu' se non cedi a questa tentazione. 

Credo sia successo questo a tuo marito. Non é stata mancanza d'amore nei tuoi confronti, ma improvvisa consapevolezza di poter ritornare a momenti magici e irripetibili. 
Queste cose le paghi poi...quando hai già scoperto... quando non c'é piu' la novità e quando capisci che non ne valeva la pena.


----------



## patroclo (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I 40/50enni liberi  te li raccomando.
> Se sono liberi una ragione c'è. E lei lo sa bene.


tsk tsk.......


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> tsk tsk.......


... esclusi i separati, si intende, da ambo le parti, che sono "temporaneamente liberi"
(e spesso neppure lo sono).


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> ciao Nike,
> la mia versione in sintesi:
> Lei probabilmente non ha scelto tuo marito, ha cercato freneticamente tra vari uomini fino a che uno ci é cascato.
> Sfortunatamente per te si é trattato di tuo marito.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> la situazione sembrerebbe pienamente recuperabile. Ha fatto una cazzata bella e buona, gli è pure piaciuto ma gli è costata anche cara. Ormai è fatta.
> Il punto è che ci sono buoni presupposti un po' da tutte le parti.


Quoto


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION], non può seriamente essere una consolazione il fatto di avere accanto un marito fedele perché non ha tentazioni...
> 
> Nei tradimenti c’è sempre un momento in cui devi fare una scelta, per fare andare le cose in un certo modo.
> ...


Cosa intendi dire quando scrivi che probabilmente i motivi non riguardano neppure me?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Indubbiamente il primo passo lo ha fatto lei.
> Ma chi ha accettato la proposta è stato lui.
> Poteva rifiutare. Non lo ha fatto, è altrettanto responsabile.


Si, ovvio [emoji29] Però l’idea della volontà di tradire da parte sua è la parte più inaccettabile della cosa. [emoji20]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Claudietta-clo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora che ci fai qui? Turismo sociologico? :rotfl:


Non pensavo fossero necessari dei requisiti particolari per l'iscrizione :mexican:
Diciamo che il "problema" è inverso


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Queste cose le paghi poi...quando hai già scoperto... quando non c'é piu' la novità e quando capisci che non ne valeva la pena.


Questa frase per me è illuminante e mi da una spiegazione per tante cose che lui mi ha raccontato. 
Mi ha confessato che si è reso conto subito che lei non era il tipo di donna con la quale avrebbe voluto condividere la sua vita. A questa frase mi sono sempre chiesta perché allora le cose sono iniziate e continuate (anche se in maniera più o meno burrascosa fra loro visto che, a detta di mio marito da un certo momento in poi lui ha cercato in tutti i modi di allontanarla ma non ci è riuscito).
Forse a lui è bastato che lei cedesse per avere la conferma che di essere ancora in grado di conquistare. Una volta avuta questa conferma ha perso interesse nei confronti della tipa. 



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Diletta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Questa frase per me è illuminante e mi da una spiegazione per tante cose che lui mi ha raccontato.
> Mi ha confessato che si è reso conto subito che lei non era il tipo di donna con la quale avrebbe voluto condividere la sua vita. A questa frase mi sono sempre chiesta perché allora le cose sono iniziate e continuate (anche se in maniera più o meno burrascosa fra loro visto che, a detta di mio marito da un certo momento in poi lui ha cercato in tutti i modi di allontanarla ma non ci è riuscito).
> Forse a lui è bastato che lei cedesse per avere la conferma che di essere ancora in grado di conquistare. Una volta avuta questa conferma ha perso interesse nei confronti della tipa.
> 
> ...



Scusa Nike, non mi è chiaro questo: hai parlato di bicchiere in più che ha predisposto tuo marito, diciamo così, a cederle, e questo fa sembrare che abbia fatto sesso solo in quella occasione, però parli anche di durata della relazione...


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Cosa intendi dire quando scrivi che probabilmente i motivi non riguardano neppure me?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Che si tradisce per (e a causa di) sé stessi.

Le spinte possono essere diverse.
Per ritrovarsi dopo anni in cui sei diventato tuo malgrado qualcun altro, per riprovare emozioni che dentro il tuo rapporto ufficiale non hai più voglia di cercare, o hai rinunciato a farlo. 
o per altre ragioni... 

Ció che intendo è che con altissima probabilità l’esser stata più bella, più amorevole, più presente, più...più.. non ti avrebbe messo al riparo dal tradimento.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Se sono andati a letto insieme è perché lui ha ceduto e basta. Lei si è presentata come mamma l’ha fatta ed a lui è andato il cervello in pappa.


Questo passaggio mi ha ricordato un aneddoto capitato ad un amico almeno dieci anni fa.
Stava intortando da poco tempo con una tipa (impegnata) che si presentò in studio da lui un sabato mattina con un solo, lungo impermeabile addosso.
Questo per dire che tipe così ce n'è (e senza voler sminuire in alcun modo le responsabilità di tuo marito).


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo passaggio mi ha ricordato un aneddoto capitato ad un amico almeno dieci anni fa.
> Stava intortando da poco tempo con una tipa (impegnata) che si presentò in studio da lui un sabato mattina con un solo, lungo impermeabile addosso.
> Questo per dire che tipe così ce n'è (e senza voler sminuire in alcun modo le responsabilità di tuo marito).


ho capito , ma non gli ha puntato la pistola alla tempia, obbligandolo a scopare ! E dai su!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Forse a lui è bastato che lei cedesse per avere la conferma che di essere ancora in grado di conquistare. Una volta avuta questa conferma ha perso interesse nei confronti della tipa.


Qui gli crederei.
E' abbastanza comune tradire perchè si cede ad una lusinga e spesso non c'è modo migliore di dare una pompatina all'ego se non tramite queste vicende.
Ma, versato il dovuto, ci si rende presto conto che non ne vale la pena.
Da quello che scrivi la tipa sarà stata una sicuramente molto brava nel tenerselo stretto, almeno nel breve.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Stava intortando da poco tempo con una tipa





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho capito , ma non gli ha puntato la pistola alla tempia, obbligandolo a scopare ! E dai su!!!


Se non "intortava" vai tranquillo che sotto l'impermeabile quella mattina si sarebbe messa anche gonna e maglietta


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho capito , ma non gli ha puntato la pistola alla tempia, obbligandolo a scopare ! E dai su!!!


Assolutamente no amica mia.
Però capisci bene che in certi casi resistere è molto difficile, perchè :
a) magari la tipa ti piace e un assist a porta vuota del genere càpita raramente ;
b) rinunciare ti fa oscillare tra il sentirti un idiota, o un gay. A scelta.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se non "intortava" vai tranquillo che sotto l'impermeabile quella mattina si sarebbe messa anche gonna e maglietta


...diciamo che lei aveva le idee molto chiare quella mattina...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...diciamo che lei aveva le idee molto chiare quella mattina...


Sicuramente.. :mexican:

Dubito non abbia lui in alcun modo in precedenza contributo a chiarirgliele :carneval:

Sto pensando in questo momento che almeno 3 o 4 mie colleghe potrebbero tranquillamente fare lo stesso con me.. :rotfl:

Peccato che fa troppo freddo x avere solo l'impermeabile, c'è da aspettare primavera.. :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Questa frase per me è illuminante e mi da una spiegazione per tante cose che lui mi ha raccontato.
> Mi ha confessato che si è reso conto subito che lei non era il tipo di donna con la quale avrebbe voluto condividere la sua vita. A questa frase mi sono sempre chiesta perché allora le cose sono iniziate e continuate (anche se in maniera più o meno burrascosa fra loro visto che, a detta di mio marito da un certo momento in poi lui ha cercato in tutti i modi di allontanarla ma non ci è riuscito).
> Forse a lui è bastato che lei cedesse per avere la conferma che di essere ancora in grado di conquistare. Una volta avuta questa conferma ha perso interesse nei confronti della tipa.
> 
> ...



forse non é lei ad aver ceduto, ma lui.
Io fossi in te proverei a rasserenarmi, anche se capisco che sia difficile. 
Hai vicino un uomo che ha fatto una stronzata...come la possono fare tutti gli esseri umani.
Sta a te decidere di perdonarlo.
La tua scelta l'hai fatta. Non devi dimenticare, ma nemmeno regalargli troppa della tua sofferenza..


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Nike, non mi è chiaro questo: hai parlato di bicchiere in più che ha predisposto tuo marito, diciamo così, a cederle, e questo fa sembrare che abbia fatto sesso solo in quella occasione, però parli anche di durata della relazione...


In realtà non ho la portata di quanto successo. Non so quante volte lui sia andato a letto con lei e quando glielo chiedo, va su tutte le furie dicendo che non se lo ricorda e che comunque saperlo mi farebbe stare ancora più male. 

Ovviamente queste risposte sono veleno per me perché non è possibile che non si ricordi cosa ha fatto con lei e quante volte. So che usciva di casa la sera per riunioni di lavoro (la sua professione è fatta così ma non voglio entrare nei particolari per non dare modo che venga riconosciuto da qualcuno) ma invece di vedersi con i colleghi (riunione inventata) si vedeva con lei a casa sua.
Il problema grosso è che io non ho MAI avuto sospetti... penso di essere proprio stata molto stupida in questo. Forse non ho voluto vedere... non so [emoji22]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non so quante volte lui sia andato a letto con lei e quando glielo chiedo, va su tutte le furie dicendo che non se lo ricorda e che comunque saperlo mi farebbe stare ancora più male.


Le persone che quando c'è da parlare di se "non sanno" o " non ricordano" ma che dell'altro sanno benissimo quando starebbe male (o bene) mi sono sempre state molto simpatiche...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> b) rinunciare ti fa oscillare tra il sentirti un idiota, o un gay. A scelta.


mi si sono atrofizzate le palle!


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> In realtà non ho la portata di quanto successo. Non so quante volte lui sia andato a letto con lei e quando glielo chiedo, va su tutte le furie dicendo che non se lo ricorda e che comunque saperlo mi farebbe stare ancora più male.
> 
> Ovviamente queste risposte sono veleno per me perché non è possibile che non si ricordi cosa ha fatto con lei e quante volte. So che usciva di casa la sera per riunioni di lavoro (la sua professione è fatta così ma non voglio entrare nei particolari per non dare modo che venga riconosciuto da qualcuno) ma invece di vedersi con i colleghi (riunione inventata) si vedeva con lei a casa sua.
> Il problema grosso è che io non ho MAI avuto sospetti... penso di essere proprio stata molto stupida in questo. Forse non ho voluto vedere... non so [emoji22]
> ...


Si permette pure di andare su tutte le furie ?? 

Non sei stata stupida, lo hai dato solo per scontato ...
Capita


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Claudietta-clo ha detto:


> Non pensavo fossero necessari dei requisiti particolari per l'iscrizione :mexican:
> Diciamo che il "problema" è inverso



Traditore/traditrice
Amante
Cornuto/a
Turista/guardone

Barrare casella please. Sono stupido, oltre la casella a risposta multipla non vado.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Si permette pure di andare su tutte le furie ??
> 
> Non sei stata stupida, lo hai dato solo per scontato ...
> Capita


Anche il non voler vedere lo opzionerei...


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



occhitristi ha detto:


> Si permette pure di andare su tutte le furie ??
> 
> Non sei stata stupida, lo hai dato solo per scontato ...
> Capita


Va su tutte le furie perché dice che lo tormento e non ce la fa a sopportare i suoi sensi di colpa. Non riesco nemmeno a parlare con lui perché va fuori di testa, dice che lo sto tormentando: mi dice che il passato non si può cancellare e che bisogna andare avanti. E se questa volontà di andare avanti io ce l’ho, devo capire che è stato da parte sua un grande errore e che devo solo dimenticare e non parlarne più. Ma come si fa dico io? Io sto male. Se penso che la potremmo incontrare per la strada e che lei possa in qualche modo fare qualcosa che non so, io non riuscirei a trattenermi: ho paura della reazione che potrei avere. 
Non ho ancora superato nulla ma mi rendo conto che mio marito non mi può essere di aiuto. Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche il non voler vedere lo opzionerei...


Lui nega a me ed a se stesso perché si è accorto di aver fatto una cazzata enorme. È un po’ come quando (con le dovute proporzioni) una persona presa da un raptus commette un reato perché in quel momento è fuori di testa. Poi lo rimuove dalla sua testa e non se lo ricorda più e non lo ammette o ricorda nemmeno se glielo fai vedere  (Franzoni docet)
È plausibile? È patologico? Forse ha dei problemi pregressi dei quali io non sono a conoscenza? E domande....


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Va su tutte le furie perché dice che lo tormento e non ce la fa a sopportare i suoi sensi di colpa. Non riesco nemmeno a parlare con lui perché va fuori di testa, dice che lo sto tormentando: mi dice che il passato non si può cancellare e che bisogna andare avanti. E se questa volontà di andare avanti io ce l’ho, devo capire che è stato da parte sua un grande errore e che devo solo dimenticare e non parlarne più. Ma come si fa dico io? Io sto male. Se penso che la potremmo incontrare per la strada e che lei possa in qualche modo fare qualcosa che non so, io non riuscirei a trattenermi: ho paura della reazione che potrei avere.
> Non ho ancora superato nulla ma mi rendo conto che mio marito non mi può essere di aiuto. Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


non è la quantità di scopate che ti deve interessare.   è che c'è qualcosa che lui ha detto/promesso alla tipa che non vuole ammettere con te perchè probabilmente ti devasterebbe del tutto.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



perplesso ha detto:


> non è la quantità di scopate che ti deve interessare.   è che c'è qualcosa che lui ha detto/promesso alla tipa che non vuole ammettere con te perchè probabilmente ti devasterebbe del tutto.


Cosa potrebbe averle promesso? Datemi delle ipotesi.

Per me sapere che lui è andato a letto con lei e che sia tornato a casa salutandomi come se niente fosse e toccandomi prima di essersi fatto una doccia per lavare via il sesso fatto con lei, è una cosa orripilante.

Come fai ad andare a letto con la tua amante, con tutte le cose correlate che si fanno a letto, e poi tornare a casa impassibile ed accarezzarmi il viso o baciarmi senza nemmeno un senso di colpa visibile stampato sul visto? 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Va su tutte le furie perché dice che lo tormento e non ce la fa a sopportare i suoi sensi di colpa. Non riesco nemmeno a parlare con lui perché va fuori di testa, dice che lo sto tormentando: mi dice che il passato non si può cancellare e che bisogna andare avanti. E se questa volontà di andare avanti io ce l’ho, devo capire che è stato da parte sua un grande errore e che devo solo dimenticare e non parlarne più. Ma come si fa dico io? Io sto male. Se penso che la potremmo incontrare per la strada e che lei possa in qualche modo fare qualcosa che non so, io non riuscirei a trattenermi: ho paura della reazione che potrei avere.
> Non ho ancora superato nulla ma mi rendo conto che mio marito non mi può essere di aiuto. Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Uhm...
Questa faccenda non è ancora superata, da parte sua.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Questa faccenda non è ancora superata, da parte sua.


In che senso? La vorrebbe ancora? Non ha superato i sensi di colpa? Altre ipotesi? 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

So che mi farebbe male ma vorrei solamente la verità di quello che è successo e cosa ha significato questa donna per lui: chiedo troppo?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Torcia (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Va su tutte le furie perché dice che lo tormento e non ce la fa a sopportare i suoi sensi di colpa. Non riesco nemmeno a parlare con lui perché va fuori di testa, dice che lo sto tormentando: mi dice che il passato non si può cancellare e che bisogna andare avanti. E se questa volontà di andare avanti io ce l’ho, devo capire che è stato da parte sua un grande errore e che devo solo dimenticare e non parlarne più. Ma come si fa dico io? Io sto male. Se penso che la potremmo incontrare per la strada e che lei possa in qualche modo fare qualcosa che non so, io non riuscirei a trattenermi: ho paura della reazione che potrei avere.
> *Non ho ancora superato nulla ma mi rendo conto che mio marito non mi può essere di aiuto*. *Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave*. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Probabilmente è presto per pretendere di superare la cosa e a mio avviso è ovvio che tuo marito non può aiutarti.
E' scontato  da dire, ma in questi momenti di sconforto puoi contare solo su te stessa. E non perchè gli altri non siano disposti a darti una mano,ma perchè quello che hai dentro lo sai solo tu.
Prova a prendere in considerazione l'idea di startene da sola per un pò,senza di lui, allontanati e prenditi il tuo tempo.
Si dice che alla giusta distanza la vista si aguzza,sicuramente vedere le cose da una prospettiva diversa aiuta.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Cosa potrebbe averle promesso? Datemi delle ipotesi.
> 
> Per me sapere che lui è andato a letto con lei e che sia tornato a casa salutandomi come se niente fosse e toccandomi prima di essersi fatto una doccia per lavare via il sesso fatto con lei, è una cosa orripilante.
> 
> ...


Puoi.
Mia moglie ci è riuscita. 
In quelle occasioni riesci a scindere la tua vita in due.
A volte gli amanti fantasticano di una vita insieme senza i rispettivi coniugi. C'è talvolta uno dei due che ci crede e l'altro che glielo lascia credere.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Puoi.
> Mia moglie ci è riuscita.
> In quelle occasioni riesci a scindere la tua vita in due.
> A volte gli amanti fantasticano di una vita insieme senza i rispettivi coniugi. C'è talvolta uno dei due che ci crede e l'altro che glielo lascia credere.


Evidentemente ha fatto comodo a tutti e due evadere dalla propria esistenza e crearne una nuova insieme. 

Quello che mi fa impazzire è che non posso nemmeno pensare che lui, anche per un secondo, possa aver dimenticato tutto il nostro matrimonio e si sia lasciato andare nudo nel suo letto con il suo corpo ed i suoi baci.

Il solo scriverlo mi devasta.....


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Evidentemente ha fatto comodo a tutti e due evadere dalla propria esistenza e crearne una nuova insieme.
> 
> Quello che mi fa impazzire è che non posso nemmeno pensare che lui, anche per un secondo, possa aver dimenticato tutto il nostro matrimonio e si sia lasciato andare nudo nel suo letto con il suo corpo ed i suoi baci.
> 
> ...


Lo capisco. Ero anch'io così, devastato.
Non potevo sopportare l'idea di lei abbracciata ad un altro.
Neppure mi sembrava possibile, almeno fino a quando non ho visto le loro foto.
Adesso, fa parte del passato. Arriva un momento in cui ti rendi conto che non c'è più quello sbalordimento ossessivo, ma la presa di coscienza che sì, lei (lui nel tuo caso) ha avuto piacere anche da un'altra persona.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Perché si crede sempre che la persona che hai vicino da 20 anni e che pensi di conoscere non possa farti una cosa del genere? Siamo umani, me lo ripeto sempre ma non riesco ad accettarlo. 

Mi sta aiutando molto sfogarmi in questo forum e ringrazio tutti voi per le cose che mi scrivete per aiutarmi. Alcune di loro mi fanno male e mi fanno pensare, alcune di loro mi fanno bene e faccio un passo avanti.

Spesso il veleno cura ma è tanto difficile avere la forza di iniettarselo.

Non sono religiosa osservante ma la frase che mi viene in mente in questo periodo è  “la verità vi renderà liberi”. Lo interpreto così: se conosci la verità delle cose puoi decidere come affrontarle se conosci la realtà puoi decidere di trovare la forza di superarle o arrenderti ai fatti. Ma come si fa a superare qualcosa che non conosci? Non so con cosa sto lottando. Sicuramente con me stessa ma anche con la convinzione che una persona che conosci da più di metà della tua vita e che ti ha messo un anello al dito dopo ti ha fatto una promessa di fedeltà non dovrebbe farti un colpo basso del genere. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Cosa potrebbe averle promesso? Datemi delle ipotesi.
> 
> Per me sapere che lui è andato a letto con lei e che sia tornato a casa salutandomi come se niente fosse e toccandomi prima di essersi fatto una doccia per lavare via il sesso fatto con lei, è una cosa orripilante.
> 
> ...


che ti faccia delle ipotesi io non ti serve a nulla.   posso prenderci come dire una cosa che non c'entra affatto.

il resto delle tue domande hanno come risposta l'essere strafatti di endorfine.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Arriva un momento in cui ti rendi conto che non c'è più quello sbalordimento ossessivo, ma la presa di coscienza che sì, lei (lui nel tuo caso) ha avuto piacere anche da un'altra persona.


Questo mi devasta: l’idea di lui che abbia potuto trovare il piacere con e nel corpo di lei. 

Che lui abbia potuto toccare lei e poi toccare me... 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Va su tutte le furie perché dice che lo tormento e non ce la fa a sopportare i suoi sensi di colpa. Non riesco nemmeno a parlare con lui perché va fuori di testa, dice che lo sto tormentando: mi dice che il passato non si può cancellare e che bisogna andare avanti. E se questa volontà di andare avanti io ce l’ho, devo capire che è stato da parte sua un grande errore e che devo solo dimenticare e non parlarne più. Ma come si fa dico io? Io sto male. Se penso che la potremmo incontrare per la strada e che lei possa in qualche modo fare qualcosa che non so, io non riuscirei a trattenermi: ho paura della reazione che potrei avere.
> Non ho ancora superato nulla ma mi rendo conto che mio marito non mi può essere di aiuto. Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Minchia ma come sono noiosi questi traditori scoperti! 

Ce ne fosse uno che dicesse qualcosa di originale ......

Conunque, cara [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION], a bocce ferme..... riesci a sapere almeno da quanto dura 'sta storia? Anche senza chiederlo. Usa la testa.

Sai ripensando a come l'ha conosciuta e quando, facendo collegamenti induttivi con le volte che è venuta a cena. ...... e magari se col senno di poi riesci a ricordare particolari che allora ti sono sfuggiti.

Tipo un'iniziale intensificazione dell'attività sessuale con te, seguita da un periodo di muso lungo e risposte secche senza apparente motivo, magari spiegate con cose come "problemi di lavoro" "stress" o mi è morto il gatto........ quello che qui chiamiamo mostrizzazione .....

Se lui non parla, tu indaga. Per circoscrivere il perimetro in cui sarai costretta a muoverti.

Mi dispiace tanto. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Diletta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Perché si crede sempre che la persona che hai vicino da 20 anni e che pensi di conoscere non possa farti una cosa del genere? Siamo umani, me lo ripeto sempre ma non riesco ad accettarlo.
> 
> Mi sta aiutando molto sfogarmi in questo forum e ringrazio tutti voi per le cose che mi scrivete per aiutarmi. Alcune di loro mi fanno male e mi fanno pensare, alcune di loro mi fanno bene e faccio un passo avanti.
> 
> ...


Sì, interpreti giusto: con la verità e partendo da questa si può trovare il modo di superare. 
La verità è fondamentale in questi casi, non esiste una buona ricostruzione senza di questa e qui entra in gioco tuo marito, senza mezzi termini lui deve capire che ti deve la verità, punto e basta. La veda come una prova d'amore nei tuoi confronti, un segno che ti dà perché tiene a te, fatto sta che la situazione deve esserti chiara e ogni tuo dubbio deve essere spazzato via.
Altro che andare su tutte le furie! Ora deve rimediare e lo svuotare il sacco e quindi sottoporsi alle tue imbarazzanti domande è un modo, il modo, di farlo.
Tu fatti vedere irremovibile e che reggerai il colpo (anche se ti sentirai morire dentro, fai in modo che lui non se ne accorga), ascolta con attenzione e immagazzina tutto che poi ti servirà per l`elaborazione del malloppo a cui seguirà la tua valutazione.
Metti la verità come 'condicio sine qua non' e non spostarti di un millimetro! 
È ovvio che lui voglia solo seppellire il tutto, però si è fatto beccare e quindi quello che vuole lui conta zero!


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> È plausibile? È patologico? Forse ha dei problemi pregressi dei quali io non sono a conoscenza? E domande....


plausibile è plausibile, la negazione è un meccanismo piuttosto comune. Maaaaa adesso, lasciamo perdere lui. 
TU.
Come pensi di organizzare la tua vita adesso che tieni le corna?
Scusa se sono diretto, ma tutto questo parlare di lui onestamente poi ci porta fuori fuoco. Alla fine è con te che abbiamo a relazionarci noi, non con lui.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stai dipingendo tuo marito come uno stupido ragazzino che davanti a una muta da calata non sa far altro che calare anche le sue
> Davvero vuoi tenerti un uomo così ?


Temo che per alcune sia una soluzione accettabile :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutamente no amica mia.
> Però capisci bene che in certi casi resistere è molto difficile, perchè :
> a) magari la tipa ti piace e un assist a porta vuota del genere càpita raramente ;
> b) rinunciare ti fa oscillare tra il sentirti un idiota, o un gay. A scelta.


:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Lui nega a me ed a se stesso perché si è accorto di aver fatto una cazzata enorme. È un po’ come quando (con le dovute proporzioni) una persona presa da un raptus commette un reato perché in quel momento è fuori di testa. Poi lo rimuove dalla sua testa e non se lo ricorda più e non lo ammette o ricorda nemmeno se glielo fai vedere  (Franzoni docet)
> È plausibile? È patologico? Forse ha dei problemi pregressi dei quali io non sono a conoscenza? E domande....
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Se succede è un caso psichiatrico.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Minchia ma come sono noiosi questi traditori scoperti!
> 
> Ce ne fosse uno che dicesse qualcosa di originale ......
> 
> ...


È anche altamente probabile che sia venuta a cena DOPO e non prima.


----------



## patroclo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Va su tutte le furie perché dice che lo tormento e non ce la fa a sopportare i suoi sensi di colpa. Non riesco nemmeno a parlare con lui perché va fuori di testa, dice che lo sto tormentando: mi dice che il passato non si può cancellare e che bisogna andare avanti. E se questa volontà di andare avanti io ce l’ho, devo capire che è stato da parte sua un grande errore e che devo solo dimenticare e non parlarne più. Ma come si fa dico io? Io sto male. Se penso che la potremmo incontrare per la strada e che lei possa in qualche modo fare qualcosa che non so, io non riuscirei a trattenermi: ho paura della reazione che potrei avere.
> Non ho ancora superato nulla ma mi rendo conto che mio marito non mi può essere di aiuto. Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


...ho l'impressione che ti stai occupando troppo di lui, quasi preoccupata del peso del suo senso di colpa. Mi verrebbe da suggerirti di sbatterlo fuori di casa per un po' ....così per vedere l'effetto che fa a entrambe


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Va su tutte le furie perché dice che lo tormento e non ce la fa a sopportare i suoi sensi di colpa. Non riesco nemmeno a parlare con lui perché va fuori di testa, dice che lo sto tormentando: mi dice che il passato non si può cancellare e che bisogna andare avanti. E se questa volontà di andare avanti io ce l’ho, devo capire che è stato da parte sua un grande errore e che devo solo dimenticare e non parlarne più. Ma come si fa dico io? Io sto male. Se penso che la potremmo incontrare per la strada e che lei possa in qualche modo fare qualcosa che non so, io non riuscirei a trattenermi: ho paura della reazione che potrei avere.
> Non ho ancora superato nulla ma mi rendo conto che mio marito non mi può essere di aiuto. Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Blocca tutto. 
Lui lascialo stare, non ti puo' dare alcuna informazione utile a star meglio.
Hai tutti le info che ti servono, il resto é solo tortura.
Devi contare sulle tue forze. Cosa vorresti sapere di piu' da lui che non ti sta dicendo?
Cosa vorresti capire che tu non sappia già?
Quali sono i tuoi dubbi?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ho l'impressione che ti stai occupando troppo di lui, quasi preoccupata del peso del suo senso di colpa. Mi verrebbe da suggerirti di sbatterlo fuori di casa per un po' ....così per vedere l'effetto che fa a entrambe


:up:

View attachment 7494


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Cosa potrebbe averle promesso? Datemi delle ipotesi.
> 
> Per me sapere che lui è andato a letto con lei e che sia tornato a casa salutandomi come se niente fosse e toccandomi prima di essersi fatto una doccia per lavare via il sesso fatto con lei, è una cosa orripilante.
> 
> ...


si puo'...  Non pensare che l'essere umano sia dotato di profondo altruismo. Non é così.
Ci é andato ed é stato bene con lei. A casa un altro capitolo. 
Alcuni addirittura tornano che sono ancora piu' felici. Si sentono piu' forti, piu' apprezzati, piu' belli... 
All'inizio non capivo nemmeno io, come te mi facevo mille domande. 
Mi si é tolto un velo. 
Quando ti trovi in certe situazioni, tu vieni prima di tutto.. Non ci pensi neanche ai sensi di colpa..


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> si puo'...  Non pensare che l'essere umano sia dotato di profondo altruismo. Non é così.
> Ci é andato ed é stato bene con lei. A casa un altro capitolo.
> Alcuni addirittura tornano che sono ancora piu' felici. Si sentono piu' forti, piu' apprezzati, piu' belli...
> All'inizio non capivo nemmeno io, come te mi facevo mille domande.
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> si puo'...  Non pensare che l'essere umano sia dotato di profondo altruismo. Non é così.
> Ci é andato ed é stato bene con lei. A casa un altro capitolo.
> Alcuni addirittura tornano che sono ancora piu' felici. Si sentono piu' forti, piu' apprezzati, piu' belli...
> All'inizio non capivo nemmeno io, come te mi facevo mille domande.
> ...


Quando ho capito questo per me è stato insopportabile...sopportare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se non "intortava" vai tranquillo che sotto l'impermeabile quella mattina si sarebbe messa anche gonna e maglietta


ma certo, era sicura di farcela così. È come resistere al vasetto aperto di nutella, quando vuoi far la dieta lì che ti guarda e dice"mangiami, dai un assaggino, non ti farò ingrassare. Provami"


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ho capito questo per me è stato insopportabile...sopportare.


Lo capisco..
io non penso di essere così superiore e determinata al "o tutto bianco o tutto nero"... 
Nella vita non avrei mai pensato di poter superare certe posizioni "PURE" che avevo in testa e che mi erano state trasferite. 
Poi quando vedi che il 95% degli esseri umani é fatto così e che tu non sei al centro del mondo per nessuno, fai una scelta. 
Io ho scelto di capire che gli esseri umani sono imperfetti. 
 Ho scelto, almeno fino a che non capirò chi sono diventata, di rimanere con lui. Forse soprattutto per non stravolgere troppo la mia vita mentre cerco di capire...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutamente no amica mia.
> Però capisci bene che in certi casi resistere è molto difficile, perchè :
> a) magari la tipa ti piace e un assist a porta vuota del genere càpita raramente ;
> b) rinunciare ti fa oscillare tra il sentirti un idiota, o un gay. A scelta.


 certamente mio caro, come dire di no ad un invito simile. E guarda che passare per gay a fronte di un rifiuto, non l'avevo mai preso in considerazione.
Non è che sei io rifiuto sono lesbica, intendiamoci, se non mi prende non c'è storia


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Lo capisco..
> io non penso di essere così superiore e determinata al "o tutto bianco o tutto nero"...
> Nella vita non avrei mai pensato di poter superare certe posizioni "PURE" che avevo in testa e che mi erano state trasferite.
> Poi quando vedi che il 95% degli esseri umani é fatto così e che tu non sei al centro del mondo per nessuno, fai una scelta.
> ...


Hai scelto non troppo dissimilmente da me.
E nel 95% a spanne mi ci metto anch'io. E forse ti ci metti anche tu, in un certo qual modo.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Arriva un momento in cui ti rendi conto che non c'è più quello sbalordimento ossessivo, ma la presa di coscienza che sì, lei (lui nel tuo caso) ha avuto piacere anche da un'altra persona.


Questo mi devasta: l’idea di lui che abbia potuto trovare il piacere con e nel corpo di lei. 

Che lui abbia potuto toccare lei e poi toccare me... 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Lo capisco..
> io non penso di essere così superiore e determinata al "o tutto bianco o tutto nero"...
> Nella vita non avrei mai pensato di poter superare certe posizioni "PURE" che avevo in testa e che mi erano state trasferite.
> Poi quando vedi che il 95% degli esseri umani é fatto così e che tu non sei al centro del mondo per nessuno, fai una scelta.
> ...


Io parlo di sensazioni, non di razionalità. Razionalmente ho cercato di combattere il mio sentire. Non ci sono riuscita. Si può essere benissimo fatte diversamente e non riuscire a superare la sensazione della separazione o abbandono o solitudine o fallimento, nonostante sforzi razionali per farlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Questo mi devasta: l’idea di lui che abbia potuto trovare il piacere con e nel corpo di lei.
> 
> Che lui abbia potuto toccare lei e poi toccare me...
> 
> ...


questo perché si pensa di essere uniche per lui. Un mondo chiuso e intoccabile


----------



## insane (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Questo mi devasta: l’idea di lui che abbia potuto trovare il piacere con e nel corpo di lei.
> 
> Che lui abbia potuto toccare lei e poi toccare me...


Calmati e cerca di raggiungere tu una specie di equilibrio. Occhio che lui potrebbe essere in modalita' controllo dei danni ed e' facile che possa fare/dire qualsiasi cosa per compiacerti e farsi perdonare.

Caccialo fuori casa (che si arrangi dove andare) e a bocce ferme comincia a ragionare con te stessa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo perché si pensa di essere uniche per lui. Un mondo chiuso e intoccabile


Certo! Ma non è per la presunzione di essere il meglio del meglio, ma perché si crede che la storia condivisa sia una cosa preziosa da custodire, salvaguardare e tenere protetta per poterla fare crescere e rendere sempre più preziosa.
Invece si scopre che era solo una opzione, quella che era capitata e pure non la migliore possibile, ma quella di cui accontentarsi.

Ma vaffanculo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! Ma non è per la presunzione di essere il meglio del meglio, ma perché si crede che la storia condivisa sia una cosa preziosa da custodire, salvaguardare e tenere protetta per poterla fare crescere e rendere sempre più preziosa.
> Invece si scopre che era solo una opzione, quella che era capitata e pure non la migliore possibile, ma quella di cui accontentarsi.
> 
> Ma vaffanculo!


giusto per farci famiglia?


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Blocca tutto.
> Lui lascialo stare, non ti puo' dare alcuna informazione utile a star meglio.
> Hai tutti le info che ti servono, il resto é solo tortura.
> Devi contare sulle tue forze. Cosa vorresti sapere di piu' da lui che non ti sta dicendo?
> ...


Si, vedo che da quel punto di vista con lui non c’è dialogo. Devo risolverla da sola ed è proprio per questo che ho deciso di iscrivermi a questo forum. Spero di trovare la parola magica per trovare la luce in fondo al tunnel.

Quello che vorrei sapere veramente è il perché del suo tradimento. So che ha avuto un periodo molto difficile in cui ha perso il padre e suo fratello è venuto a mancare per un male incurabile. Ovviamente in questa situazione anche il lavoro ne ha risentito e lui è sprofondato nel baratro.
Ho cercato di aiutarlo ma credo che lui non me lo abbia permesso. È proprio in quel periodo che ha cominciato a frequentare l’altra. Ed io mi chiedo perché non ha cercato me. Questo non glielo posso proprio perdonare.

Non so proprio cosa vorrei sentirmi dire da lui. Non so nemmeno quali sono i miei dubbi. Sono strana me ne rendo conto ma nella mia testa ho una confusione tale da non riuscire a capire cosa succede in me e perché non riesco ad andare avanti.

Lui per contro mi dice che non riesce nemmeno a pensare a quello che ha fatto con l’altra. Dice che si è reso conto della gravità della cosa solamente quando l’ho saputo e ne abbiamo parlato. Prima no? E perché?  Sembra che la portata di quello che mi ha fatto alle spalle abbia avuto importanza solo perché io ne sono venuta a conoscenza. Come dire, se non lo avessi saputo lui ci avrebbe convissuto con i fatti accaduti.

Dice che certi dettagli è meglio che io non li sappia. Qualora io venissi a sapere cosa hanno fatto insieme mi dice che per lui sarebbe troppo devastante e non riuscirebbe nemmeno più a guardarmi in faccia ed avvicinarsi a me. Ma a me l’idea che lui abbia fatto con lei quello che fa con me mi devasta.

Scusate se entro nei dettagli ma quando siamo a letto penso sempre se le cose che fa con me le ha fatte anche con lei. Ovvio che sì ma non riesco a realizzarlo e la cosa mi blocca. È come avere un quadro davanti: vedi i colori, le figure, il paesaggio ma non ne comprendi il significato. È complicato, lo so ma sono talmente nel dolore che non riesco nemmeno a focalizzare cosa voglio per stare bene.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



occhitristi ha detto:


> Ho scelto, almeno fino a che non capirò chi sono diventata, di rimanere con lui. Forse soprattutto per non stravolgere troppo la mia vita mentre cerco di capire...


Scusa la domanda Occhitristi. Quanto tempo fa hai subito questo torto? Te lo chiedo perché da quello che leggo sembra che il “grande dolore” non passi mai e che bisogna imparare a conviverci. 

Qualora fosse così penso che la mia serenità e la mia felicità siano perse per sempre.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo perché si pensa di essere uniche per lui. Un mondo chiuso e intoccabile


Infatti lo pensavo anch’io.... e credo che la delusione più grande stia proprio in questo. 

Come si fa ad uscirne? Non so da dove cominciare...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> .,.......................
> 
> Quello che vorrei sapere veramente è il perché del suo tradimento.
> ....................
> ...



....credi di avere responsabilità nel suo tradimento?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Infatti lo pensavo anch’io.... e credo che la delusione più grande stia proprio in questo.
> 
> Come si fa ad uscirne? Non so da dove cominciare...
> 
> ...


non ne si esce si prende atto. Quello che è successo non può essere cambiato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> giusto per farci famiglia?


Già. È triste tornare dal lavoro e non trovare pronto e vedere la casa vuota.

Ma vaffanculo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già. È triste tornare dal lavoro e non trovare pronto e vedere la casa vuota.
> 
> Ma vaffanculo!


ho capito! Il vaffanculo è chiaro e netto.
In quel caso ti sei resa conto di non aver mai veramente conosciuto quella persona.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho capito! Il vaffanculo è chiaro e netto.
> In quel caso ti sei resa conto di non aver mai veramente conosciuto quella persona.


Ma gli altri traditori sono diversi?
Qualcuno, forse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli altri traditori sono diversi?
> Qualcuno, forse.


io credo di sì. Qualcuno per un certo periodo credo abbia avuto la convinzione di aver trovato la donna giusta. Ecco forse sull'innamoramento ho il dubbio


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io credo di sì. Qualcuno per un certo periodo credo abbia avuto la convinzione di aver trovato la donna giusta. Ecco forse sull'innamoramento ho il dubbio


Non intendevo dire che meschinamente e cinicamente una persona si sia sposata e fatto figli per riempirsi casa, ma che al momento di tradire si sia comportato come se tutto il vissuto fosse stato solo un riempitivo, togliendogli ogni valore.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che meschinamente e cinicamente una persona si sia sposata e fatto figli per riempirsi casa, ma che al momento di tradire si sia comportato come se tutto il vissuto fosse stato solo un riempitivo, togliendogli ogni valore.


Il tuo valore.


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Minchia ma come sono noiosi questi traditori scoperti!
> 
> Ce ne fosse uno che dicesse qualcosa di originale ......
> 
> ...


Scusa  ma a me questo lavoro di investigazione postuma e discreta per non urtare la sensibilità del minchione pare assurda.
Se lei vuole sapere ,ed è la condizione per tentare di riprovarci,lui deve vuotare il sacco .Punto.
Tanto sono tutte storie in fotocopia,il copione dei geni scoperti è sempre lo stesso.Grandi amnesie e minimizzare tutto.
Io ho parlato chiaro ,se lui intendeva tenere  ben nascosto il buco nero dove era sprofondato IO con l'uomo di misteri non ci sarei stata.Come non sarei stata con uno che aveva il suo giardino segreto da custodire.
Non gli stava bene,voleva nascondere  i loro  segretucci ? Poteva accomodarsi affanculo in prima classe.
Non ho assolutamente  accettato di preservare  la loro privacy,ma scherziamo? La vita sessuale e sentimentale di mio marito per conto mio non ha diritto a privacy fintanto che pretende di venire a letto e stare anche con me.
Ha vuotato il sacco su cose che sono consapevole gli creassero grande imbarazzo.Ha raccontato tutto ,su molte cose se l'è raccontata più per pietà verso se stesso che altro ma ha comunque raccontato .Dove se l'è raccontata credendo di avermi convinta lo so benissimo ma non sono cose gravi.Le solite promesse d'ammmmmore ,il film di loro due ed il loro bambino che lei tanto desiderava (un'altra di mezz'eta con l'orologio biologico in corsa),il valutare un futuro con lei.Tutte cose che ovviamente lui nega ma sappiamo come vanno in realtà .
Descrivere quel teatrino adolescenziale  quando ormai sei fuori contesto e hai avuto la doccia fredda ,ti restituisce una tale immagine idiota che non puoi che provare vergogna.Quando gli ho fatto rileggere le sue risposte a mail di lavoro di lei,pur rendendosi conto di averle  scritte lui,le rinnegava con se stesso,con la testa tra le mani e credo che almeno un testicolo gli si sia soppresso da solo.
Non che la mia libido non abbia cuti un calo ai minimi...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusa  ma a me questo lavoro di investigazione postuma e discreta per non urtare la sensibilità del minchione pare assurda.
> Se lei vuole sapere ,ed è la condizione per tentare di riprovarci,lui deve vuotare il sacco .Punto.
> Tanto sono tutte storie in fotocopia,il copione dei geni scoperti è sempre lo stesso.Grandi amnesie e minimizzare tutto.
> Io ho parlato chiaro ,se lui intendeva tenere  ben nascosto il buco nero dove era sprofondato IO con l'uomo di misteri non ci sarei stata.Come non sarei stata con uno che aveva il suo giardino segreto da custodire.
> ...


Domanda banale...

Ma con queste premesse e queste dinamiche attuali, descritte dalla nostra amica, te ti fideresti del contenuto del sacco che dovesse vuotare ORA?


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> si puo'...  Non pensare che l'essere umano sia dotato di profondo altruismo. Non é così.
> Ci é andato ed é stato bene con lei. A casa un altro capitolo.
> Alcuni addirittura tornano che sono ancora piu' felici. Si sentono piu' forti, piu' apprezzati, piu' belli...
> All'inizio non capivo nemmeno io, come te mi facevo mille domande.
> ...


Ma solo mio marito Nel periodo della relazione ha toccato il livello merda massimo?
Si è fatto odiare da me,dai figli e pure da sua madre.
Tanto che quando ho avuto i primi riscontri della relazione mi era quasi di sollievo avere una simile arma per liberarmi di lui .Mi dava fastidio anche quando russava o semplicemente respirava a letto.
E parlo di due persone che si sono sempre amate ed hanno sempre avuto piacere di stare insieme senza paura di manifestare le effusioni.
Se alcune persone ti danno pace,direi che la sua amica gli ha dato fiele e lo ha pompato per bene.Ma dopo che ho visto i livelli a cui è arrivato suo fratello in mano alla sua convivente ,non mi stupisce che la copia del burattino me lo sia sposato.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....credi di avere responsabilità nel suo tradimento?


Purtroppo no. Perché gli sono sempre stata vicina in tutto ma lui mi dice che non lo ha saputo vedere. Mi dice che si era sentito abbandonato e che pensava che io non lo amassi più. Ti giuro che ero sempre presente in tutte le sue esigenze. 

Ti racconto un fatto. Ad un certo punto sono dovuta andare da nostro figlio all’estero: ha subito un intervento d’urgenza e sono dovuta partire. Sono stata via tre settimane... beh... lei ha tentato di installarsi a casa mia. Col fatto che voleva stargli vicino per confortarlo della sua solitudine e del fatto che non poteva muoversi e venire con me. Lui le ha addirittura anche preparato il pranzo..

Quando me lo ha detto, mi sono incazzata come una iena. Gli ho chiesto se hanno fatto qualcosa in casa nostra e lui dice che non si ricorda ma che giura che nel suo profondo sa che non hanno fatto niente. Certo... come no... 

Ho auto un senso di intrusione nella mia casa: come se ci fossero stati i ladri a frugare nei cassetti. Faccio fatica a stare in casa perché non è più la nostra casa ma c’è stato anche con lei. Il terzo incomodo gli  ha fatto da moglie mentre io non c’ero. Mi giura che non ha dormito da noi ma come faccio io a sapere se è vero o no? 

Ci sono mille implicazioni nella mia vita che prima non c’erano. Problemi e fissazioni su mille cose. Ho un corto circuito dentro che mi fa vedere il male anche dove non c’è. Neanche a farlo apposta, alla tv la maggior parte delle serie parla di tradimenti e tresche: beh io non riesco più a guardarle. Forse esagero ma la ferita è talmente aperta che sembra non guarire mai. Anzi, non appena guarisce un po’ c’è qualcosa che la tagliuzza di nuovo un pochino.

È come se la percezione di alcune cose in particolare fosse esageratamente aumentata. 




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Una mia amica psicologa mi ha detto: non guardare al passato! Non si può cambiare. Sapere quello che è successo può solo peggiorare la tua situazione e non farti stare meglio.Devi andare avanti senza guardarti indietro.

Cavolo! Ma noi siamo fatti e forgiati dal nostro passato. Non posso di colpo mettermi i paraocchi ed andare avanti come se nulla fosse accaduto!!!

Credo che sapere cosa abbia fatto l’uomo che mi ha messo la FEDE al dito iniziando una relazione con un’altra donna sia un mio diritto assoluto? Sbaglio forse? Vi prego ditemelo!! [emoji1317]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Purtroppo no. Perché gli sono sempre stata vicina in tutto ma lui mi dice che non lo ha saputo vedere. Mi dice che si era sentito abbandonato e che pensava che io non lo amassi più. *Ti giuro che ero sempre presente in tutte le sue esigenze. *
> 
> Ti racconto un fatto. Ad un certo punto sono dovuta andare da nostro figlio all’estero: ha subito un intervento d’urgenza e sono dovuta partire. Sono stata via tre settimane... beh... lei ha tentato di installarsi a casa mia. Col fatto che voleva stargli vicino per confortarlo della sua solitudine e del fatto che non poteva muoversi e venire con me. Lui le ha addirittura anche preparato il pranzo..
> 
> ...


.....sono abbastanza perplesso, alle persone che si appellano alla "momentanea infermità mentale" sinceramente non credo.....o ci è o ci fa, in qualsiasi caso non è una buona cosa.
la frase in neretto è terribile (spero sia solo un modo di dire), se avessi una donna che parla così probabilmente mi sentirei autorizzato a fare tutto quello che voglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Purtroppo no. Perché gli sono sempre stata vicina in tutto ma lui mi dice che non lo ha saputo vedere. Mi dice che si era sentito abbandonato e che pensava che io non lo amassi più. Ti giuro che ero sempre presente in tutte le sue esigenze.
> 
> Ti racconto un fatto. Ad un certo punto sono dovuta andare da nostro figlio all’estero: ha subito un intervento d’urgenza e sono dovuta partire. Sono stata via tre settimane... beh... lei ha tentato di installarsi a casa mia. Col fatto che voleva stargli vicino per confortarlo della sua solitudine e del fatto che non poteva muoversi e venire con me. Lui le ha addirittura anche preparato il pranzo..
> 
> ...


balle, quella del sentirsi abbandonati è la carta che giocano tutti.
Come vedi, lui gli ha permesso di installarsi in casa vostra. Poteva trasferirsi lui da lei, no?


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per lui sembrerebbe sia stato solo una riaffermazione della sua autostima: dice solo sesso...
> Io ho risposto al messaggio ma, non ci crederete, lei mi ha risposto facendo finta di non sapere a chi appartenesse il numero .. forse aveva capito di aver fatto una cazzata e non era in grado di gestire la situazione. Mi sono anche chiesta come mai avesse il mio numero visto che io non glielo avevo mai dato... troppi misteri a cui non so dare una spiegazione.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Tuo marito è un povero pirla! Da come lo descrivi.


----------



## patroclo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Una mia amica psicologa mi ha detto: non guardare al passato! Non si può cambiare. Sapere quello che è successo può solo peggiorare la tua situazione e non farti stare meglio.Devi andare avanti senza guardarti indietro.
> 
> Cavolo! Ma noi siamo fatti e forgiati dal nostro passato. Non posso di colpo mettermi i paraocchi ed andare avanti come se nulla fosse accaduto!!!
> 
> ...


per me ha ragione la tua amica.....il dato fondamentale è "ti ha tradito", il resto è contorno. Non credo che la tua amica ti abbia detto di ignorare il tradimento, anche perchè se volete ripartire come coppia dovete farlo da lì.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



ermik ha detto:


> per me ha ragione la tua amica.....il dato fondamentale è "ti ha tradito", il resto è contorno. Non credo che la tua amica ti abbia detto di ignorare il tradimento, anche perchè se volete ripartire come coppia dovete farlo da lì.


Certo, rivangare ogni due secondi il fatto che lui si sia buttato nelle braccia di un’altra è decisamente distruttivo. I dettagli di come sono avvenute le cose fra loro due sono solo una tortura.

Non mi ha detto di ignorare il tradimento ma di prenderlo per quello che è: un errore madornale che può succedere a tutti in un momento di debolezza psicologica.

Forse devo ripartire da questi presupposti ed andare avanti.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> ....
> Forse devo ripartire da questi presupposti ed andare avanti.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


...prima devi decidere come.....


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Ultima riflessione prima di preparare la cena. Ma come può una donna con un minimo di dignità continuare a rincorrere ed implorare un uomo se non ha riscontri da parte di lui di voler stare con lei? Se uno non ti vuole, te ne vai, giusto? Questo per dire che le la tipa ha insistito tanto vuol dire che anche lui le ha dato elementi per farle pensare che la amava e che avrebbe voluto costruire qualcosa con lei.... rabbrividisco all’idea

Spero si capisca cosa intendo dire. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> È una che da sempre cerca di conquistare tutti. In mio marito ha visto la persona seria che a differenza degli altri, per i quali è solo una cacciatrice di avventure, l’ha trattata con rispetto.
> Lui ha cercato inizialmente un dialogo ma in questo lei ha visto solo un’opportunità per crearsi la reputazione e la vita che non ha mai avuto cercando di portarmi via mio marito ed avere finalmente un uomo rispettabile in casa.
> 
> 
> ...


Confermo.....è un pirla al quadrato.


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> View attachment 13373


Queste valigie sono troppo belle. Sacco nero ....


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Domanda banale...
> 
> Ma con queste premesse e queste dinamiche attuali, descritte dalla nostra amica, te ti fideresti del contenuto del sacco che dovesse vuotare ORA?


Se stai insieme da 20 anni te ne accorgi eccome quando ti sta perculando.Possono sfuggire bazzecole, ma il sunto lo vedi .
Io avevo dei punti che lui ignorava sapessi.A grandi linee li ha confermati salvo indorare a se stesso la pillola su comportamenti che a quel punto gli era intollerabile pensare di aver compiuto.
La storia di lui che pedala nel cortile di casa ,sulla bici da bambino come l'orso del circo  con addosso il giubbotto di lei quattro taglie più piccolo mi pare emblematica del fastidio che può aver provato quando gliel'ho ricordata .....una scena di cui credo si vergognerà anche nelle vite dieci vite successive.:rotfl:
Il bello è che quello spettacolino lo ha fatto per attirare la mia attenzione :unhappy:


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ultima riflessione prima di preparare la cena. Ma come può una donna con un minimo di dignità continuare a rincorrere ed implorare un uomo se non ha riscontri da parte di lui di voler stare con lei? Se uno non ti vuole, te ne vai, giusto? Questo per dire che le la tipa ha insistito tanto vuol dire che anche lui le ha dato elementi per farle pensare che la amava e che avrebbe voluto costruire qualcosa con lei.... rabbrividisco all’idea
> 
> Spero si capisca cosa intendo dire.
> 
> ...


Ti posso dire che ad un certo punto ho raccolto gli sfoghi ( o meglio il vomito)di lui e quelli di lei.
Sembravano due persone andate allo stesso cinema ma a guardare film diversi.
Entrambi convinti di aver visto cose che l'altro manco immaginava.
Queste storie sono frottole che in primis si raccontano tra di loro gli amanti.Lei era incazzta perché accusava lui di essere falso e che in una storia deve esserci onestà..............lei di suo aveva omesso un'altra storiella che viveva saltuariamente .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Queste valigie sono troppo belle. Sacco nero ....


Nike non mi sembrava pronta al sacco nero.


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ultima riflessione prima di preparare la cena. Ma come può una donna con un minimo di dignità continuare a rincorrere ed implorare un uomo se non ha riscontri da parte di lui di voler stare con lei? Se uno non ti vuole, te ne vai, giusto? Questo per dire che *le la tipa ha insistito tanto vuol dire che anche lui le ha dato elementi per farle pensare che la amava e che avrebbe voluto costruire qualcosa con lei...*. rabbrividisco all’idea
> 
> Spero si capisca cosa intendo dire.


Intendi dire oltre il sesso?


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



Lostris ha detto:


> Intendi dire oltre il sesso?


Si, oltre il mero sesso di cui forse mio marito aveva bisogno.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Se ha avuto una storia voluta con la tipa, perché non me lo dice e basta senza evitare strane amnesie e scuse varie? Sembra che la colpa sia solo di lei e che lui abbia dovuto giusto “farla contenta” per tenerla buona..

Non penso che alla sua età lui non abbia saputo tenere a bada una tipetta vogliosa.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, oltre il mero sesso di cui forse mio marito aveva bisogno.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Perchè tuo marito ne avrebbe avuto bisogno?


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Se ha avuto una storia voluta con la tipa, perché non me lo dice e basta senza evitare strane amnesie e scuse varie? Sembra che la colpa sia solo di lei e che lui abbia dovuto giusto “farla contenta” per tenerla buona..
> 
> Non penso che alla sua età lui non abbia saputo tenere a bada una tipetta vogliosa.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Sinceramente a me queste cazzate farebbero girare le palle quasi più del tradimento stesso.


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sinceramente a me queste cazzate farebbero girare le palle quasi più del tradimento stesso.


Si, stanno facendo incazzare molto anche a me. Si ha avuto il coraggio di tradirmi deve avere anche quello per ammetterlo. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (4 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perchè tuo marito ne avrebbe avuto bisogno?


Non credo ma a questo punto non ci capisco niente. Forse io non facevo qualcosa che invece lei gli dava puntualmente. Ho letto di tanti uomini che tradiscono per fare con altre quello che la moglie non vuole fare... ma parlarne no eh??


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non credo ma a questo punto non ci capisco niente. Forse io non facevo qualcosa che invece lei gli dava puntualmente. Ho letto di tanti uomini che tradiscono per fare con altre quello che la moglie non vuole fare... ma parlarne no eh


Certe risposte, qui, non le puoi trovare...

Esiste tutto e il contrario di tutto.. devi capire chi hai di fianco.


----------



## Dina74 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Va su tutte le furie perché dice che lo tormento e non ce la fa a sopportare i suoi sensi di colpa. Non riesco nemmeno a parlare con lui perché va fuori di testa, dice che lo sto tormentando: mi dice che il passato non si può cancellare e che bisogna andare avanti. E se questa volontà di andare avanti io ce l’ho, devo capire che è stato da parte sua un grande errore e che devo solo dimenticare e non parlarne più. Ma come si fa dico io? Io sto male. Se penso che la potremmo incontrare per la strada e che lei possa in qualche modo fare qualcosa che non so, io non riuscirei a trattenermi: ho paura della reazione che potrei avere.
> Non ho ancora superato nulla ma mi rendo conto che mio marito non mi può essere di aiuto. Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Troppo comodo per lui...ecchecavolo

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> So che mi farebbe male ma vorrei solamente la verità di quello che è successo e cosa ha significato questa donna per lui: chiedo troppo?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


No...per me è il minimo sindacale per poter decidere di ripartire. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:
			
		

> Purtroppo non riesco a credere a nulla di quello che mi dice e questa è la cosa grave. Non riesco a capire su cosa dovrei lavorare su me stessa per poter andare oltre.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Non riesci a credere a nulla...Perché con il suo atteggiamento...Non è credibile. Non lasciargliela passare liscia. Per me ORA devi pretendere di andare a fondo. Se passa tempo...tu diventerai pesante e logorroica e lui avrà "ragione"" a non voler più ascoltare le tue domande

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (4 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Lo capisco..
> io non penso di essere così superiore e determinata al "o tutto bianco o tutto nero"...
> Nella vita non avrei mai pensato di poter superare certe posizioni "PURE" che avevo in testa e che mi erano state trasferite.
> Poi quando vedi che il 95% degli esseri umani é fatto così e che tu non sei al centro del mondo per nessuno, fai una scelta.
> ...


Anche se poche persone diverse ci sono...una sei tu per esempio. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Purtroppo no. Perché gli sono sempre stata vicina in tutto ma lui mi dice che non lo ha saputo vedere. Mi dice che si era sentito abbandonato e che pensava che io non lo amassi più. Ti giuro che ero sempre presente in tutte le sue esigenze.
> 
> Ti racconto un fatto. Ad un certo punto sono dovuta andare da nostro figlio all’estero: ha subito un intervento d’urgenza e sono dovuta partire. Sono stata via tre settimane... beh... lei ha tentato di installarsi a casa mia. Col fatto che voleva stargli vicino per confortarlo della sua solitudine e del fatto che non poteva muoversi e venire con me. Lui le ha addirittura anche preparato il pranzo..
> 
> ...


Nike...a me tuo marito mi sa di grande grande furbacchione...sicuro che lei è psicopatica? Come sarebbe che lui non ricorda se hanno fatto sesso in casa vostra
..ahahahah essu

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ultima riflessione prima di preparare la cena. Ma come può una donna con un minimo di dignità continuare a rincorrere ed implorare un uomo se non ha riscontri da parte di lui di voler stare con lei? Se uno non ti vuole, te ne vai, giusto? Questo per dire che le la tipa ha insistito tanto vuol dire che anche lui le ha dato elementi per farle pensare che la amava e che avrebbe voluto costruire qualcosa con lei.... rabbrividisco all’idea
> 
> Spero si capisca cosa intendo dire.
> 
> ...


Nike tu sai solo la versione di tuo marito eh...nulla di certo ...Anzi!!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ci sono mille implicazioni nella mia vita che prima non c’erano. Problemi e fissazioni su mille cose. Ho un corto circuito dentro che mi fa vedere il male anche dove non c’è. Neanche a farlo apposta, alla tv la maggior parte delle serie parla di tradimenti e tresche: beh io non riesco più a guardarle. Forse esagero ma la ferita è talmente aperta che sembra non guarire mai. Anzi, non appena guarisce un po’ c’è qualcosa che la tagliuzza di nuovo un pochino.
> 
> È come se la percezione di alcune cose in particolare fosse esageratamente aumentata.
> 
> ...


È una sensazione che ho avvertito anch'io con le stesse modalità tue.


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> È una sensazione che ho avvertito anch'io con le stesse modalità tue.


La dissonanza cognitiva ...... eh già!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Nike*

Allora naturalmente tuo marito ti sta raccontando un sacco di balle.
Ma è normale. Se hai parcheggiato in divieto e vedi arrivare i vigili naturalmente dirai che ti eri appena fermata, no?
Quindi lui ti sta raccontando quello che pensa possa servire a minimizzare.
Credo che serva anche a lui per sentirsi meno schifezza di una schifezza di una schifezza.
Io mi sono arrovellata per capire e so che ne hai bisogno ora, anche se non serve.
La verità è probabilmente molto semplice, come è spiegata da molti uomini traditori qui, e anche alcune donne.
C’era una disponibile che gli piaceva e c’è stato.
È banale, semplice, squallido e insopportabile. È insopportabile che ti abbia procurato tanto dolore per una cosa in fondo misera e superficiale.
Certo che aveva bisogno di sentirsi un gran figo, perché tu non ne hai bisogno? A te non piacerebbe sentirti una gran figa che fa perdere la testa?
Ma non ti interessa perché consideri una miseria rispetto a sentirti te stessa.
Beh lui no.
Lui è così.
Ti va bene lo stesso, hai detto. Allora non indagare tu.
È un po’ pirla, superficiale e egoista. Lo vuoi? Tienitelo.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non credo ma a questo punto non ci capisco niente. Forse io non facevo qualcosa che invece lei gli dava puntualmente. Ho letto di tanti uomini che tradiscono per fare con altre quello che la moglie non vuole fare... ma parlarne no eh??
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Secondo me la tua unica e principale colpa è di non essere più una novità e di potergli più dare quelle emozioni che un nuovo rapporto può dare.
Non sentirti in competizione con l'amante.
Siete complementari, non opponibili.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Se ha avuto una storia voluta con la tipa, perché non me lo dice e basta senza evitare strane amnesie e scuse varie? Sembra che la colpa sia solo di lei e che lui abbia dovuto giusto “farla contenta” per tenerla buona..
> 
> Non penso che alla sua età lui non abbia saputo tenere a bada una tipetta vogliosa.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Tu nella sua situazione avresti il coraggio di farlo?
Riusciresti a confessare tutto sapendo che potresti farlo stare male?
Correresti il rischio di una sua reazione incontrollata?
Mia moglie mi ha detto molto.
E il resto l'ho scoperto investigando.
Mi è servito per lenire la mia ansia.
È utile ma fa male, credimi.
E ti cambia, inevitabilmente.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora naturalmente tuo marito ti sta raccontando un sacco di balle.
> Ma è normale. Se hai parcheggiato in divieto e vedi arrivare i vigili naturalmente dirai che ti eri appena fermata, no?
> Quindi lui ti sta raccontando quello che pensa possa servire a minimizzare.
> Credo che serva anche a lui per sentirsi meno schifezza di una schifezza di una schifezza.
> ...


Mannaggia, che durezza!

Ci sta che lei sia confusa, dopo la scoperta e con lui che si altera e non da risposte.

Non si e' capito molto di quanto sia durata la loro relazione e del grado di coinvolgimento di lui.

Quello che io non capisco e'  il fissarsi su 'cosa facevano a letto i due amanti', mi sembra tanto logica la risposta ed immaginabile il tutto, soprattutto conoscendolo bene, che non mi concentrerei  proprio su quello.

Piuttosto una dovrebbe cercare di parlare del perche' ne ha avuto bisogno, e del perche' la storia e' proseguita, e cosa sarebbe successo se lei Non avesse avvisato con un messaggio del tadimento in atto. Lui era sicuramente al corrente del messaggio alla moglie.  
Capisco meno il fatto di non volerne parlare, almeno a botta calda lo dovrebbe fare, e lei ha tutte le ragioni per insistere. Dubito molto che lui sia disposto ad affrontare una terapia di coppia, come vorrebbe lei, se neppure ne vuole parlare. 
Se non ti va bene parlarne,  quella e' la porta. 

Quello che e' certo, e' che non 
 potra' mai dimenticare  tutto quello  che e' successo, ne perdonare. Il dolore passa, l'amarezza resta. 
 Poi si e' liberi di scegliere se restare insieme o separarsi, non e' questione di coraggio, ognuno con le proprie motivazioni, consci di quello che si e' subito.


----------



## Divì (5 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mannaggia, che durezza!
> 
> Ci sta che lei sia confusa, dopo la scoperta e con lui che si altera e non da risposte.
> 
> ...


Disy ti lovvo


----------



## disincantata (5 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Disy ti lovvo


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mannaggia, che durezza!
> 
> Ci sta che lei sia confusa, dopo la scoperta e con lui che si altera e non da risposte.
> 
> ...


So tutto, lo sai.
Pero se si riesce a saltare qualche passaggio e scegliere subito quello che in fondo si vuole non è meglio?


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda Occhitristi. Quanto tempo fa hai subito questo torto? Te lo chiedo perché da quello che leggo sembra che il “grande dolore” non passi mai e che bisogna imparare a conviverci.
> 
> Qualora fosse così penso che la mia serenità e la mia felicità siano perse per sempre.
> 
> ...


Sono passati quasi 10 mesi.
Il dolore è stato fortissimo e poi è mutato .
Il dolore può essere utile però, bisogna accettarlo e capire dove ti può portare . Sicuramente a un cambiamento, che potrebbe essere per te molto positivo.
Prova a dare un senso al dolore che provi...non vanificarlo...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Anche se poche persone diverse ci sono...una sei tu per esempio.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (5 Dicembre 2017)

Io credo che quasi sempre così come colui che tradisce ha davanti il rischio reale di perdere tutto, il primo pensiero di chi scopre un tradimento è la certezza di aver perso tutto. Ricordo che il flash che mi attraversò il cervello fu: ha un'altra, mi lascia!
Questo terrore probabilmente genera un nuovo attaccamento nel tradito e forse rinforza il desiderio del traditore, il suo voler riappropriarsi di ciò che ha rischiato di perdere.
Insomma. È facile dire "mollalo" quando non si vive in una specie di paralisi emotiva.
Penso che la nostra nuova amica abbia diritto (e forse anche bisogno) di prendere le misure del nuovo orizzonte in cui si trova. 
La durata della storia, il grado di coinvolgimento .... e che lui si sputtani un po' echeccavolo. Con la certezza che appunto deve fare la tara a ciò che lui le dice.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io credo che quasi sempre così come colui che tradisce ha davanti il rischio reale di perdere tutto, il primo pensiero di chi scopre un tradimento è la certezza di aver perso tutto. Ricordo che il flash che mi attraversò il cervello fu: ha un'altra, mi lascia!
> Questo terrore probabilmente genera un nuovo attaccamento nel tradito e forse rinforza il desiderio del traditore, il suo voler riappropriarsi di ciò che ha rischiato di perdere.
> Insomma. È facile dire "mollalo" quando non si vive in una specie di paralisi emotiva.
> Penso che la nostra nuova amica abbia diritto (e forse anche bisogno) di prendere le misure del nuovo orizzonte in cui si trova.
> La durata della storia, il grado di coinvolgimento .... e che lui si sputtani un po' echeccavolo. Con la certezza che appunto deve fare la tara a ciò che lui le dice.


È esattamente così !  Sono pienamente d’accordo .


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che sto cercando una verità mia che mi faccia stare bene e che mi renda accettabile il tradimento subito. La mia salvezza sta nel credere che lui abbia ceduto perché lei lo ha tentato in tutti i modi. Lo so che non è così: scusate la volgarità ma non credo gli si sia drizzato per magia solo per farla contenta e che abbiano fatto sesso perché lui ha voluto accontentarla pur di darle ciò che voleva per quietare le sue pressioni affinché lui lasciasse me per correre da lei.
> Se sono andati a letto insieme è perché lui ha ceduto e basta. Lei si è presentata come mamma l’ha fatta ed a lui è andato il cervello in pappa.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma stai scherzando?
Se è come dici perdonalo e rimuovi il dolore; come farebbe una buona madre....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io credo che quasi sempre così come colui che tradisce ha davanti il rischio reale di perdere tutto, il primo pensiero di chi scopre un tradimento è la certezza di aver perso tutto. Ricordo che il flash che mi attraversò il cervello fu: ha un'altra, mi lascia!
> Questo terrore probabilmente genera un nuovo attaccamento nel tradito e forse rinforza il desiderio del traditore, il suo voler riappropriarsi di ciò che ha rischiato di perdere.
> Insomma. È facile dire "mollalo" quando non si vive in una specie di paralisi emotiva.
> Penso che la nostra nuova amica abbia diritto (e forse anche bisogno) di prendere le misure del nuovo orizzonte in cui si trova.
> La durata della storia, il grado di coinvolgimento .... e che lui si sputtani un po' echeccavolo. Con la certezza che appunto deve fare la tara a ciò che lui le dice.


https://nuovoeutile.it/ambivalenza-sentimenti-ambivalenti/

“. Il disagio da ambivalenza affligge in modo più acuto le persone decisioniste e quelle che sono in posizione di potere, che nell’incertezza si trovano più a disagio delle altre e dunque tendono a non agire.”


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> Se è come dici perdonalo e rimuovi il dolore; come farebbe una buona madre....


Però una è qui per sapere da chi ha tradito e dagli uomini il perché e perché non è stato sufficiente il pericolo di creare dolore a evitare una cosa che DOPO si dice di poca importanza.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> i motivi per cui si tradisce sono tipo ventordici milioni.   solo tuo marito può dirti il suo motivo.  e sì, si può tradire pur amando anche moltissimo.


Etimologicamente è un ossimoro: tradire pur amando....
E io penso che chi ama non tradisce! 
Ma anche che chi ama perdona....


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è stato costretto e non lo conosco bene come credi.
> E la colpa non è di lei.
> Se vuoi ricotruire devi avere ben chiaro che tuo marito era consapevole di quello che faceva, e non devi avvalorare le sue scuse da arrampicatore di specchi.
> Se ti fa comodo questa versione per poter perdonare, è una scelta tua.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Etimologicamente è un ossimoro: tradire pur amando....
> E io penso che chi ama non tradisce!
> Ma anche che chi ama perdona....


Si perdona qualcosa che è integrabile nell’immagine della persona amata. Se non è integrabile la scelta è tra lasciar sgretolare la persona amata rendendola polvere e non potendola più amare o sgretolare se stessi e ricostruirsi per rendersi qualcuno che può accettare quello che è successo.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Domanda stupida: si potrebbe considerare il fatto che lui abbia continuato a frequentarla perché aveva paura che lei mettesse in atto le sue minacce di far sapere tutto a me?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Si.... aveva le erezioni a comando


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> come dice il proverbio l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro .....salve Nike
> Nel mio caso l'astinenza è brutta e quindi in un dato momento della vita si è fallaci e si può cadere , nel mio caso non scoperto quindi sofferenza zero per lei ripensamenti per me , piano piano , tanti
> Si spera nell'oblio ma ha distanza di anni ci si pensa meno ma la cosa sta sempre lì come un peso sulla testa legato da un filo molto sottile che prima o poi si rompe , spero mai


Soprattutto sulla testa di tua moglie....eh..eh..scherzo eh!


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Cosa potrebbe averle promesso? Datemi delle ipotesi.
> 
> Per me sapere che lui è andato a letto con lei e che sia tornato a casa salutandomi come se niente fosse e toccandomi prima di essersi fatto una doccia per lavare via il sesso fatto con lei, è una cosa orripilante.
> 
> ...


Paraculo? Come tutti/te, che riescono ad essere ottimi attori.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Perché si crede sempre che la persona che hai vicino da 20 anni e che pensi di conoscere non possa farti una cosa del genere? Siamo umani, me lo ripeto sempre ma non riesco ad accettarlo.
> 
> Mi sta aiutando molto sfogarmi in questo forum e ringrazio tutti voi per le cose che mi scrivete per aiutarmi. Alcune di loro mi fanno male e mi fanno pensare, alcune di loro mi fanno bene e faccio un passo avanti.
> 
> ...


Non cambia sapere in che posizione l'hanno fatto.... Hai saputo una cosa devastante; i particolari ,le emozioni, non sono di tua pertinenza, ed è inutile ricercarli....Non ha senso!


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So tutto, lo sai.
> Pero se si riesce a saltare qualche passaggio e scegliere subito quello che in fondo si vuole non è meglio?


Se lo si sa, certo.
Sei sicura che sia questo il caso?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io credo che quasi sempre così come colui che tradisce ha davanti il rischio reale di perdere tutto, il primo pensiero di chi scopre un tradimento è la certezza di aver perso tutto. Ricordo che il flash che mi attraversò il cervello fu: ha un'altra, mi lascia!
> Questo terrore probabilmente genera un nuovo attaccamento nel tradito e forse rinforza il desiderio del traditore, il suo voler riappropriarsi di ciò che ha rischiato di perdere.
> Insomma. È facile dire "mollalo" quando non si vive in una specie di paralisi emotiva.
> Penso che la nostra nuova amica abbia diritto (e forse anche bisogno) di prendere le misure del nuovo orizzonte in cui si trova.
> La durata della storia, il grado di coinvolgimento .... e che lui si sputtani un po' echeccavolo. Con la certezza che appunto deve fare la tara a ciò che lui le dice.


Sì.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si perdona qualcosa che è integrabile nell’immagine della persona amata. Se non è integrabile la scelta è tra lasciar sgretolare la persona amata rendendola polvere e non potendola più amare o sgretolare se stessi e ricostruirsi per rendersi qualcuno che può accettare quello che è successo.


Nell'immagine che ci si è fatti, che in questi casi si palesa come non corrispondente alla realtà. Ma di chi è la colpa di ciò?
Di chi ha omesso o di chi non ha voluto o saputo vedere?
O  di entrambi?
Aderire a un'immagine è voler ricondurre tutto a un modello. La realtà delle persone è più complessa e forse per questo deludente.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non cambia sapere in che posizione l'hanno fatto.... Hai saputo una cosa devastante; i particolari ,le emozioni, non sono di tua pertinenza, ed è inutile ricercarli....Non ha senso!


Non ha senso conservare i muri se si vuole continuare o decidere in merito.
E i muri son sempre fatti di tanti mattoni.


----------



## Divì (5 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://nuovoeutile.it/ambivalenza-sentimenti-ambivalenti/
> 
> “. Il disagio da ambivalenza affligge in modo più acuto le persone decisioniste e quelle che sono in posizione di potere, che nell’incertezza si trovano più a disagio delle altre e dunque tendono a non agire.”


Certo. Ma anche:
"AMBIVALENZA E COMPRENSIONE. In realtà, le situazioni ambivalenti ci obbligano a compiere una ginnastica mentale mica male. E ci incoraggiano (se ne abbracciamo l’ambivalenza, invece che negarla) a sviluppare una più profonda comprensione della realtà, delle alternative possibili e di noi stessi."


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Etimologicamente è un ossimoro: tradire pur amando....
> E io penso che chi ama non tradisce!
> Ma anche che chi ama perdona....


sesso ed amore non sempre coincidono


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Purtroppo no. Perché gli sono sempre stata vicina in tutto ma lui mi dice che non lo ha saputo vedere. Mi dice che si era sentito abbandonato e che pensava che io non lo amassi più. Ti giuro che ero sempre presente in tutte le sue esigenze.
> 
> Ti racconto un fatto. Ad un certo punto sono dovuta andare da nostro figlio all’estero: ha subito un intervento d’urgenza e sono dovuta partire. Sono stata via tre settimane... beh... lei ha tentato di installarsi a casa mia. Col fatto che voleva stargli vicino per confortarlo della sua solitudine e del fatto che non poteva muoversi e venire con me. Lui le ha addirittura anche preparato il pranzo..
> 
> ...


Mi sembra comunque che di cosette tu ne sappia già abbastanza...
A parte tutto, ti dò un piccolo consiglio molto pratico che potrebbe aiutarti a superare il 'loop' in cui cade la mente in questi frangenti:
immaginati che sia accaduto il peggio, ovvero prendi per buona l'ipotesi peggiore, anche perché, diciamocelo, il quadro che ti ha mostrato tuo marito non è tanto migliore (mi riferisco al fatto che comunque è stata a casa vostra, ha pranzato sul tavolo dove solitamente pranzi tu...no comment!
Quindi, con queste premesse il peggio ci sta tutto.

Una cosa però dovrei appurarla senza ombra di dubbio: se lei ha effettivamente vissuto nella TUA casa in tua assenza.
Questo è uno dei limiti invalicabili per me, a dire il vero mi basta a avanza quello che hai saputo, ma ognuno ha i propri confini.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> le situazioni ambivalenti ci obbligano a compiere una ginnastica mentale mica male. E ci incoraggiano (se ne abbracciamo l’ambivalenza, invece che negarla) a sviluppare una più profonda comprensione della realtà, delle alternative possibili e di noi stessi."


E intostano pure il pupparuolo, sovente.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E io penso che chi ama non tradisce!


Lo sappiamo, lo sappiamo...:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però una è qui per sapere da chi ha tradito e dagli uomini il perché e perché non è stato sufficiente il pericolo di creare dolore a evitare una cosa che DOPO si dice di poca importanza.


perchè è tanto coinvolgente il desiderio in quel momento che tutto l'altro passa in secondo ordine , anche le conseguenze  dell'atto che puo comportare se si venisse scoperti .
A mente  fredda credo che nessuno tradirebbe ma in quei frangenti non si ragiona e quindi da li comincia il tutto , c'è chi si ferma e chi continua , certo che le situazioni sono tante e quindi le giustificazioni che si pensano  quando si è scoperti sono delle più banali ma la cosa principale che importa è se lui vuole rimanere nella coppia cosa che la maggior parte vuole perchè cambiare se si sta bene , mettiamoci i figli , il mutuo e la quotidianità?
Il brutto e quando si prende una sbandata e si vuole lasciare la famiglia per l'altro/a qui so cazzi amari


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> *perché è tanto coinvolgente il desiderio in quel momento che tutto l'altro passa in secondo ordine , anche le conseguenze  dell'atto che puo comportare se si venisse scoperti .*
> *A mente  fredda credo che nessuno tradirebbe* ma in quei frangenti non si ragiona e quindi da li comincia il tutto , c'è chi si ferma e chi continua , certo che le situazioni sono tante e quindi le giustificazioni che si pensano  quando si è scoperti sono delle più banali ma la cosa principale che importa è se lui vuole rimanere nella coppia cosa che la maggior parte vuole perchè cambiare se si sta bene , mettiamoci i figli , il mutuo e la quotidianità?
> Il brutto e quando si prende una sbandata e si vuole lasciare la famiglia per l'altro/a qui so cazzi amari


Spiegazione esauriente.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si perdona qualcosa che è integrabile nell’immagine della persona amata. Se non è integrabile la scelta è tra lasciar sgretolare la persona amata rendendola polvere e non potendola più amare o sgretolare se stessi e ricostruirsi per rendersi qualcuno che può accettare quello che è successo.


Mi sa che hai ragione: uno dei due dovrebbe annullarsi. E vale per tutte le storie. Il difficile consiste proprio nel ricreare l'equilibrio che, eventualmente non fosse già stato compromesso ante i fatti


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha senso conservare i muri se si vuole continuare o decidere in merito.
> E i muri son sempre fatti di tanti mattoni.


Mah.... trovo assurdo condividere le confidenze sui dettagli con chi ha tradito; i muri di fatto c'erano già,e l 'abbatterli dipende dal lavoro su di un piano inclinato,in salita, ricercando complicità e rispetto evidentemente compromessi, non certo passando per la sfera"personale" del  traditore,mediante la conoscenza dei suoi stati d'animo,e dei particolari più scabrosi. Ciò mi sembra una violazione della personalità del traditore e, soprattutto un modo per poter rimuginare all'infinito per il tradito.Questo nel caso del recupero della relazione;  sarebbe una perdita di tempo e poco varrebbe nel caso di voler chiudere,il sapere i dettagli di un tradimento (soprattutto se sfocia in una relazione). Quindi,no....in ogni caso trovo inutile il quarto grado e, soprattutto , ulteriormente destabilizzante per il tradito.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sesso ed amore non sempre coincidono


In una relazione dovrebbero.... altrimenti , per ripeterci, si dovrebbe parlare di coppia aperta.....


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mah.... trovo assurdo condividere le confidenze sui dettagli con chi ha tradito; i muri di fatto c'erano già,e l 'abbatterli dipende dal lavoro su di un piano inclinato,in salita, ricercando complicità e rispetto evidentemente compromessi, non certo passando per la sfera"personale" del  traditore,mediante la conoscenza dei suoi stati d'animo,e dei particolari più scabrosi. Ciò mi sembra una violazione della personalità del traditore e, soprattutto un modo per poter rimuginare all'infinito per il tradito.Questo nel caso del recupero della relazione;  sarebbe una perdita di tempo e poco varrebbe nel caso di voler chiudere,il sapere i dettagli di un tradimento (soprattutto se sfocia in una relazione). Quindi,no....in ogni caso trovo inutile il quarto grado e, soprattutto , ulteriormente destabilizzante per il tradito.


Io l'ho trovato invece molto utile per ristabilire un'intimità che a seguito di quello che era accaduto era molto compromessa.
Non mi piacciono le distanze.
Abbiamo reimparato a parlarci apertamente dopo aver di necessità inserito la menzogna nel nostro rapporto.
E parlo al plurale, perché se lei mi ha nascosto il tradimento, io le ho celato tutti i mezzi che avevo adottato per scoprirlo. 
Non puoi ripartire mettendoci una pietra sopra.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> (*mi riferisco al fatto che comunque è stata a casa vostra, ha pranzato sul tavolo dove solitamente pranzi tu...no comment!*
> .


Lo so che per un tradito sapere che qualcuno è entrato nella propria casa è sconcertante. Ma gli amanti hanno bisogno di uno spazio dove incontrarsi.
Ho saputo di amanti che avevano affittato degli appartamenti. Chi può, chi riesce, fa così.
Gli altri si arrangiano e tutto va bene: motel, hotel dayuse, uffici, bagni, sgabuzzini e, se capita, l'appartamento di uno dei due.
Chi soffre pensa "l'ha portata/o a casa mia"; chi è imbrigliato in una storia extraconiugale pensa solo "ho bisogno di un posto dove vederci".
E tutto fa brodo.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo so che per un tradito sapere che qualcuno è entrato nella propria casa è sconcertante. Ma gli amanti hanno bisogno di uno spazio dove incontrarsi.
> Ho saputo di amanti che avevano affittato degli appartamenti. Chi può, chi riesce, fa così.
> Gli altri si arrangiano e tutto va bene: motel, hotel dayuse, uffici, bagni, sgabuzzini e, se capita, l'appartamento di uno dei due.
> Chi soffre pensa "l'ha portata/o a casa mia"; chi è imbrigliato in una storia extraconiugale pensa solo "ho bisogno di un posto dove vederci".
> E tutto fa brodo.


Bravo’


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo so che per un tradito sapere che qualcuno è entrato nella propria casa è sconcertante. Ma gli amanti hanno bisogno di uno spazio dove incontrarsi.
> Ho saputo di amanti che avevano affittato degli appartamenti. Chi può, chi riesce, fa così.
> Gli altri si arrangiano e tutto va bene: motel, hotel dayuse, uffici, bagni, sgabuzzini e, se capita, l'appartamento di uno dei due.
> Chi soffre pensa "l'ha portata/o a casa mia"; chi è imbrigliato in una storia extraconiugale pensa solo "ho bisogno di un posto dove vederci".
> E tutto fa brodo.


Mah.
Ci sono luoghi che dovrebbero essere 'sacri'.
Anche nel tradire ci vorrebbe un minimo di stile...


----------



## Nike (5 Dicembre 2017)

Una domanda che mi sto ponendo da ieri: ma secondo voi è utile per la coppia parlarne o bisogna seppellire tutto ed andare avanti? 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Una domanda che mi sto ponendo da ieri: ma secondo voi è utile per la coppia parlarne o bisogna seppellire tutto ed andare avanti?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Io ho scelto di non parlarne troppo. 
Ho indagato da sola per conoscere la verità....consapevole del fatto che se é stato in grado di dire una valangata di bugie, non avrei mai avuto la conferma di ricevere parole sincere.
Bisogna "sentire" quello che é vero... capirlo dai fatti.
La troppa insistenza fa diventare tutto un'insopportabile cozzaglia di sensazioni sgradevoli e umilianti (secondo me).

Lui com'é ora ? come si comporta?
Interrompi improvvisamente le domande... fatti vedere indifferente... vediamo che succede...


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io l'ho trovato invece molto utile per ristabilire un'intimità che a seguito di quello che era accaduto era molto compromessa.
> Non mi piacciono le distanze.
> Abbiamo reimparato a parlarci apertamente dopo aver di necessità inserito la menzogna nel nostro rapporto.
> E parlo al plurale, perché se lei mi ha nascosto il tradimento, io le ho celato tutti i mezzi che avevo adottato per scoprirlo.
> Non puoi ripartire mettendoci una pietra sopra.


Mah....forse dipende dalla disposizione e dal carattere ..... Ma se prima il dialogo languiva, la vedo dura dopo; come dice Brunè, nella maggior parte dei casi uno dei due si deve annullare, abbozzando per tirare a campare.....Del resto mi pare quello che stiamo facendo un poco tutti .E, di fatto,ci si  mette una pietra sopra,anche quando non si ravvisano mancanze che hanno dato adito al tradimento.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Una domanda che mi sto ponendo da ieri: ma secondo voi è utile per la coppia parlarne o bisogna seppellire tutto ed andare avanti?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Dipende dalla coppia. Io salterei il fosso ed andrei avanti.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bravo’



Ma daiiiiii...e suvvia... .. 
che non c'hai due lire per un motel di quarta mano??

Questa la trovo davvero una cosa patologica! Credo che il marito di Nike sia davvero un demente (sorry Nike)..
Arrivare ad ospitare l'amante per avere un posto dove incontrarsi... la trovo di una pochezza devastante...

Spero ci sia un'altra motivazione dietro questa decisione. O lei pazza ha insistito e lui preso da un attacco di totale bolsite ha detto di si... o sotto ricatto, che ne so... Altrimenti oltre a essere un demente, é pure scemo.

Le alternative c'erano... non sono due adolescenti che o la camporella, o casa dei genitori quando non ci sono...


----------



## Nike (5 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Lui com'é ora ? come si comporta?
> Interrompi improvvisamente le domande... fatti vedere indifferente... vediamo che succede...


Se non ne parlo io lui evita puntualmente di parlarne e fa finta di niente...

Purtroppo la mia indagine sulla verità dei fatti ha degli ostacoli oggettivi in quanto mi è quasi impossibile reperire alcune informazioni. A momenti vorrei chiamare la tipa ed affrontarla di persona per ascoltare la sua versione dei fatti. Solo l’idea di vederla, però, mi fa venire il voltastomaco.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (5 Dicembre 2017)

Mi devo arrendere/rassegnare ed andare avanti?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiii...e suvvia... ..
> che non c'hai due lire per un motel di quarta mano??
> 
> Questa la trovo davvero una cosa patologica! Credo che il marito di Nike sia davvero un demente (sorry Nike)..
> ...


È un coglione al cubo (non solo al quadrato).


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Se non ne parlo io lui evita puntualmente di parlarne e fa finta di niente...
> 
> Purtroppo la mia indagine sulla verità dei fatti ha degli ostacoli oggettivi in quanto mi è quasi impossibile reperire alcune informazioni. A momenti vorrei chiamare la tipa ed affrontarla di persona per ascoltare la sua versione dei fatti. Solo l’idea di vederla, però, mi fa venire il voltastomaco.
> 
> ...


come si comporta con te, intendo.
E' affettuoso? Ti riempie di attenzioni? cerca di farsi perdonare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Una domanda che mi sto ponendo da ieri: ma secondo voi è utile per la coppia parlarne o bisogna seppellire tutto ed andare avanti?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


fino ad un certo punto. Oltre si va in paranoia, non se ne esce più. Seppelire è impossibile.si ricorda. 
Però puoi iniziare a farti gli affari tuoi. Spazi, amici, divertimento, non essere più al servizio. 
Alla fine qualcosa è cambiato e non dev'essere solo dentro


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fino ad un certo punto. Oltre si va in paranoia, non se ne esce più. Seppelire è impossibile.si ricorda.
> Però puoi iniziare a farti gli affari tuoi. Spazi, amici, divertimento, non essere più al servizio.
> Alla fine qualcosa è cambiato e non dev'essere solo dentro


Perfetto


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fino ad un certo punto. Oltre si va in paranoia, non se ne esce più. Seppelire è impossibile.si ricorda.
> Però puoi iniziare a farti gli affari tuoi. Spazi, amici, divertimento, non essere più al servizio.
> Alla fine qualcosa è cambiato e non dev'essere solo dentro



esatto!


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mi devo arrendere/rassegnare ed andare avanti?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Da come ti racconti hai una grande dipendenza da lui,quindi......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mi devo arrendere/rassegnare ed andare avanti?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Devi decidere tu. Tu conosci i tuoi ed i suoi limiti. Qualche coppia cancella l'evento ( per finta ) e prosegue, altre iniziano una relazione aperta non consensuale, altre si separano e qualcuna riscopre persino l'amore dei primi tempi. 

Non c'è uno schema preciso.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....forse dipende dalla disposizione e dal carattere ..... *Ma se prima il dialogo languiva*, la vedo dura dopo; come dice Brunè, nella maggior parte dei casi uno dei due si deve annullare, abbozzando per tirare a campare.....Del resto mi pare quello che stiamo facendo un poco tutti .E, di fatto,ci si  mette una pietra sopra,anche quando non si ravvisano mancanze che hanno dato adito al tradimento.....


Certo.
Nel mio caso no, direi che siamo sempre stati abituati a parlare.
Certo che la passione, come è ovvio, non può rinascere, ma ristabilire una buona comunicazione è già un primo passo per restare insieme decentemente se non bene. Sicuramente al meglio possibile.
Non credere che sia uno solo dei due ad annullarsi: l'equilibrio lo si trova soltanto riavvicinandosi insieme.
Ognuno deve fare un passo verso l'altro.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> È un coglione al cubo (non solo al quadrato).


Grazie, anch’io coglione al cubo. Come si vede che la prospettiva dei cornuti è totalmente diversa


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grazie, anch’io coglione al cubo. Come si vede che la prospettiva dei cornuti è totalmente diversa


Dai Blaise, non mi dirai che pensi anche tu che sia una cosa intelligente portare l'amante a casa propria...
Su dai... tu l'hai mai fatto? Ora, va bene provocare ed essere sempre sopra le righe...

Poi é vero che la versione dei puttanieri (ops, non ti dispiacere, ma ho trovato un nomignolo anch'io) é diversa da quella dei cornuti... pero' qui  non é questione di prospettiva nel vedere le cose, é piu' banale, si tratta di buonsenso. (anche solo per il fatto che ti puo' vedere la vicina di casa)...

Un bel motel in campagna ... eh, non fa piu' sangue  ?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Dai Blaise, non mi dirai che pensi anche tu che sia una cosa intelligente portare l'amante a casa propria...
> Su dai... tu l'hai mai fatto? Ora, va bene provocare ed essere sempre sopra le righe...
> 
> Poi é vero che la versione dei puttanieri (ops, non ti dispiacere, ma ho trovato un nomignolo anch'io) é diversa da quella dei cornuti... pero' qui  non é questione di prospettiva nel vedere le cose, é piu' banale, si tratta di buonsenso. (*anche solo per il fatto che ti puo' vedere la vicina di casa)...*
> ...


Basterebbe questo.


----------



## patroclo (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Una domanda che mi sto ponendo da ieri: ma secondo voi è utile per la coppia parlarne o bisogna seppellire tutto ed andare avanti?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


su cosa hanno fisicamente fatto e dove per me ti fai solo del male.....se ha un'utilità magari è per ridimensionare tuo marito, da come scrivi non dai l'impressione di essere particolarmente autonoma



Nike ha detto:


> Se non ne parlo io lui evita puntualmente di parlarne e fa finta di niente...
> 
> Purtroppo la mia indagine sulla verità dei fatti ha degli ostacoli oggettivi in quanto mi è quasi impossibile reperire alcune informazioni. A momenti vorrei chiamare la tipa ed affrontarla di persona per ascoltare la sua versione dei fatti. Solo l’idea di vederla, però, mi fa venire il voltastomaco.
> 
> ...


La "tipa" è una *scelta di tuo marito *ed è a lui che devi rivolgerti.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Dai Blaise, non mi dirai che pensi anche tu che sia una cosa intelligente portare l'amante a casa propria...
> Su dai... tu l'hai mai fatto? Ora, va bene provocare ed essere sempre sopra le righe...
> 
> Poi é vero che la versione dei puttanieri (ops, non ti dispiacere, ma ho trovato un nomignolo anch'io) é diversa da quella dei cornuti... pero' qui  non é questione di prospettiva nel vedere le cose, é piu' banale, si tratta di buonsenso. (anche solo per il fatto che ti puo' vedere la vicina di casa)...
> ...


Guarda che con l’ultima è iniziato il tutto a casa mia


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Basterebbe questo.


Non se è un’amica.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda che con l’ultima è iniziato il tutto a casa mia


sai che non ti credo?
Non sei come sembri mio caro Blaise...
Guarda che ti vedo


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> sai che non ti credo?
> Non sei come sembri mio caro Blaise...
> Guarda che ti vedo


Vero cara, vero.


----------



## Nike (5 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> come si comporta con te, intendo.
> E' affettuoso? Ti riempie di attenzioni? cerca di farsi perdonare?


È molto affettuoso ed attento. Lo è sempre stato però. Per questo sono scioccata di non essermi accorta  di nulla.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Da come ti racconti hai una grande dipendenza da lui,quindi......


Non credo di avere una dipendenza da lui ma solamente un grande amore nei suoi confronti. 

Per cose che non credo sia opportuno raccontare in questa sede, lui è stato fondamentale per me ed io per lui. Abbiamo fatto una vita molto dura per vari motivi e l’amore ci ha sempre fatto andare avanti e superare tutto: fino a che non ci sono stati, oltre ad altre cose, dei gravi lutti in famiglia. Li è successo il grande casino


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (5 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Sapete qual’e stata, e forse lo è tutt’ora, una delle mie paure più grandi? Che lei gli possa aver trasmesso qualche malattia venerea. Non saprei nemmeno come fare per capire se si è beccato qualcosa o meno. 

Fatto sta che non si è nemmeno posto il problema. Ovviamente so che lo hanno fatto senza il preservativo perché lui non è il tipo al quale piace “indossarlo”.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se lo si sa, certo.
> Sei sicura che sia questo il caso?


Non lo so cosa vuole. Io penso che sarebbe la cosa migliore.


----------



## patroclo (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sapete qual’e stata, e forse lo è tutt’ora, una delle mie paure più grandi? Che lei gli possa aver trasmesso qualche malattia venerea. Non saprei nemmeno come fare per capire se si è beccato qualcosa o meno.
> 
> Fatto sta che non si è nemmeno posto il problema. Ovviamente so che lo hanno fatto senza il preservativo perché lui non è il tipo al quale piace “indossarlo”.
> 
> ...


....senza esami del sangue non può rientrare in casa... mi sembra che vai sotto il minimo sindacale per tenertelo di fianco


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nell'immagine che ci si è fatti, che in questi casi si palesa come non corrispondente alla realtà. Ma di chi è la colpa di ciò?
> Di chi ha omesso o di chi non ha voluto o saputo vedere?
> O  di entrambi?
> Aderire a un'immagine è voler ricondurre tutto a un modello. La realtà delle persone è più complessa e forse per questo deludente.


Beh sai farsi l’immagine di chi hai scelto per condividere la vita è fare figli che non sia una merda è il minimo, altrimenti non lo sposi.



Divì ha detto:


> Certo. Ma anche:
> "AMBIVALENZA E COMPRENSIONE. In realtà, le situazioni ambivalenti ci obbligano a compiere una ginnastica mentale mica male. E ci incoraggiano (se ne abbracciamo l’ambivalenza, invece che negarla) a sviluppare una più profonda comprensione della realtà, delle alternative possibili e di noi stessi."


Eh sì.
Bisogna vedere il risultato finale.



Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sembra comunque che di cosette tu ne sappia già abbastanza...
> A parte tutto, ti dò un piccolo consiglio molto pratico che potrebbe aiutarti a superare il 'loop' in cui cade la mente in questi frangenti:
> immaginati che sia accaduto il peggio, ovvero prendi per buona l'ipotesi peggiore, anche perché, diciamocelo, il quadro che ti ha mostrato tuo marito non è tanto migliore (mi riferisco al fatto che comunque è stata a casa vostra, ha pranzato sul tavolo dove solitamente pranzi tu...no comment!
> Quindi, con queste premesse il peggio ci sta tutto.
> ...


 @_Nike_ è troppo persino per Diletta eh.
Tu non ci conosci, ma fidati che è proprio un limite inaccettabile.



ologramma ha detto:


> perchè è tanto coinvolgente il desiderio in quel momento che tutto l'altro passa in secondo ordine , anche le conseguenze  dell'atto che puo comportare se si venisse scoperti .
> A mente  fredda credo che nessuno tradirebbe ma in quei frangenti non si ragiona e quindi da li comincia il tutto , c'è chi si ferma e chi continua , certo che le situazioni sono tante e quindi le giustificazioni che si pensano  quando si è scoperti sono delle più banali ma la cosa principale che importa è se *lui vuole rimanere nella coppia cosa che la maggior parte vuole perchè cambiare se si sta bene , mettiamoci i figli , il mutuo e la quotidianità?*
> Il brutto e quando si prende una sbandata e si vuole lasciare la famiglia per l'altro/a qui so cazzi amari


E sti cazzi!



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo so che per un tradito sapere che qualcuno è entrato nella propria casa è sconcertante. Ma gli amanti hanno bisogno di uno spazio dove incontrarsi.
> Ho saputo di amanti che avevano affittato degli appartamenti. Chi può, chi riesce, fa così.
> Gli altri si arrangiano e tutto va bene: motel, hotel dayuse, uffici, bagni, sgabuzzini e, se capita, l'appartamento di uno dei due.
> Chi soffre pensa "l'ha portata/o a casa mia"; chi è imbrigliato in una storia extraconiugale pensa solo "ho bisogno di un posto dove vederci".
> E tutto fa brodo.


:kick:

:calcio:



Nike ha detto:


> Una domanda che mi sto ponendo da ieri: ma secondo voi è utile per la coppia parlarne o bisogna seppellire tutto ed andare avanti?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Seppellisciti, se è quello che vuoi.



occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiii...e suvvia... ..
> che non c'hai due lire per un motel di quarta mano??
> 
> Questa la trovo davvero una cosa patologica! Credo che il marito di Nike sia davvero un demente (sorry Nike)..
> ...


Ricordate Fantastica che insisteva che non fosse stata una cosa grave...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :kick:
> 
> :calcio:


Beh, immagini esaustive e strepitose


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sapete qual’e stata, e forse lo è tutt’ora, una delle mie paure più grandi? Che lei gli possa aver trasmesso qualche malattia venerea. Non saprei nemmeno come fare per capire se si è beccato qualcosa o meno.
> 
> Fatto sta che non si è nemmeno posto il problema. Ovviamente so che lo hanno fatto senza il preservativo perché lui non è il tipo al quale piace “indossarlo”.
> 
> ...


 Non hai ancora fatto le analisi?


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordate Fantastica che insisteva che non fosse stata una cosa grave...


  Era la signora che criticava il disordine e la sporcizia della casa del suo amante lasciando intendere che fosse responsabilità della moglie sua rivale? La stessa che ci considerava figurine? La stessa che criticava la corporatura delle altre signore alla cena? La stessa che salutò tutti con un memorabile sputo? Abbè....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Era la signora che criticava il disordine e la sporcizia della casa del suo amante lasciando intendere che fosse responsabilità della moglie sua rivale? La stessa che ci considerava figurine? La stessa che criticava la corporatura delle altre signore alla cena? La stessa che salutò tutti con un memorabile sputo? Abbè....


Sì è quella fantastica signora.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sapete qual’e stata, e forse lo è tutt’ora, una delle mie paure più grandi? Che lei gli possa aver trasmesso qualche malattia venerea. Non saprei nemmeno come fare per capire se si è beccato qualcosa o meno.
> 
> Fatto sta che non si è nemmeno posto il problema. Ovviamente so che lo hanno fatto senza il preservativo perché lui non è il tipo al quale piace “indossarlo”.
> 
> ...


Noi abbiamo fatto tutti gli esami, aids compreso.
Abbiamo molto in comune...


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grazie, anch’io coglione al cubo. Come si vede che la prospettiva dei cornuti è totalmente diversa


Ma tu sei più furbo.... in quarant'anni di onorata carriera simili cazzate non le hai fatte..... Quell'altro se l'è cercata. Non tutti hanno la tua classe!


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Nel mio caso no, direi che siamo sempre stati abituati a parlare.
> Certo che la passione, come è ovvio, non può rinascere, ma ristabilire una buona comunicazione è già un primo passo per restare insieme decentemente se non bene. Sicuramente al meglio possibile.
> Non credere che sia uno solo dei due ad annullarsi: l'equilibrio lo si trova soltanto riavvicinandosi insieme.
> Ognuno deve fare un passo verso l'altro.


Questo sì, avvicinarsi; ma l'azionista di maggioranza (il cornuto) secondo me deve iniziare col capitale maggiore....È un investimento a lungo termine! Tu sporadicamente mi pare stia iniziando a raccogliere i frutti......


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non credo di avere una dipendenza da lui ma solamente un grande amore nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Per cose che non credo sia opportuno raccontare in questa sede, lui è stato fondamentale per me ed io per lui. Abbiamo fatto una vita molto dura per vari motivi e l’amore ci ha sempre fatto andare avanti e superare tutto: fino a che non ci sono stati, oltre ad altre cose, dei gravi lutti in famiglia. Li è successo il grande casino
> 
> ...


E allora abbozza e tira a campare; come fanno quasi tutti,in un modo o nell'altro.Se lui sarà calmo nel futuro avrete modo di dimenticare (non nel profondo però) e di vivere la vostra vecchiaia assieme . Ve lo auguro di cuore.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma tu sei più furbo.... in quarant'anni di onorata carriera simili cazzate non le hai fatte..... Quell'altro se l'è cercata. Non tutti hanno la tua classe!


30 alto  stany


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sapete qual’e stata, e forse lo è tutt’ora, una delle mie paure più grandi? Che lei gli possa aver trasmesso qualche malattia venerea. Non saprei nemmeno come fare per capire se si è beccato qualcosa o meno.
> 
> Fatto sta che non si è nemmeno posto il problema. Ovviamente so che lo hanno fatto senza il preservativo perché lui non è il tipo al quale piace “indossarlo”.
> 
> ...


Beh..,il rischio c'è: digli espressamente  che faccia le analisi, è un tuo diritto! Se protesta è un cretino.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh..,il rischio c'è: digli espressamente  che faccia le analisi, è un tuo diritto! Se protesta è un cretino.


Quindi Nike lo ha messo in quarantena


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi Nike lo ha messo in quarantena


Non penso: ê troppo presa da lui.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non penso: ê troppo presa da lui.


Beh se parla di malattie, avrà preso le precauzioni del caso.


----------



## stany (6 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh se parla di malattie, avrà preso le precauzioni del caso.


Non penso....lei dice che lui non non ama il cappuccio....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non penso....lei dice che lui non non ama il cappuccio....


 sopratutto se era molto preso non ci ha nemmeno pensato


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sapete qual’e stata, e forse lo è tutt’ora, una delle mie paure più grandi? Che lei gli possa aver trasmesso qualche malattia venerea.* Non saprei nemmeno come fare per capire se si è beccato qualcosa o meno*.
> 
> Fatto sta che non si è nemmeno posto il problema. Ovviamente so che lo hanno fatto senza il preservativo perché lui non è il tipo al quale piace “indossarlo”.
> 
> ...


Nike, per favore una svegliata!! Te lo dico amichevolmente
Lo obblighi a fare gli esami, anzi li fate entrambi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sopratutto se era molto preso non ci ha nemmeno pensato


soprattutto se uno degli obbiettivi di lei era quello di farsi mettere incinta, glielo avrebbe bucato


----------



## Giuggiola (9 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi non passerà mai? Come si fa a convivere con un dolore del genere? Mi sveglio e penso a quanto è avvenuto. Di notte mi sveglio e ci penso. Spesso sogno loro due a letto, mi sveglio di soprassalto e penso: è stato un incubo, devo calmarmi, ed invece mi rendo conto che è la realtà.. tutto questo mi logora. Mi domando cosa abbiano fatto a letto. Come abbia potuto mio marito avere parte attiva nel volere un rapporto sessuale con questa qui. Mi sconvolge sapere che in lui c’è stata volontà nel fare tutto questo: è la cosa più difficile da accettare. È ovvio che ci sia stata volontà ma sembrerebbe spinta da un bicchiere in più bevuto al momento sbagliato e nel posto sbagliato. Da quel che so, un bicchiere in più toglie le inibizioni di quello che vorresti fare in realtà ma che da sobrio non faresti mai perché è il tuo cervello e la tua condotta morale che ti fanno ragionare. Questo è ancora più doloroso: ha bevuto ed ha ceduto a quello che voleva veramente fare con lei. [emoji22]
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Il dolore passa, purtroppo non si dimentica e, parlo x me, non sono tranquilla al cento x cento... È come se dovesse risuccedere da un momento all' altro... La fiducia non è totale, penso che non lo sarà mai più


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Dicembre 2017)

Giuggiola ha detto:


> Il dolore passa, purtroppo non si dimentica e, parlo x me, non sono tranquilla al cento x cento... È come se dovesse risuccedere da un momento all' altro... La fiducia non è totale, penso che non lo sarà mai più


Il problema è non essere stati preparati....
Abbiamo dato per scontato che il nostro compagno fosse parte della nostra famiglia e non semplicemente il padre dei nostri figli


----------



## Nike (10 Dicembre 2017)

Il mio grande problema è che non mi sono mai accorta di nulla. È stato un grande colpo e non riesco proprio a riprendermi. Prima ero felice e basta pur con gli alti e bassi ma ero felice perché lui era il mio punto di riferimento. Vedevamo le altre coppie di amici separarsi o cornificarsi ed io ero felice nel sapere che lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere. 
Certo la mia era utopia. Spesso passeggiavamo e lo stringevo a me: eravamo ben vestiti e sentivo una mia esclusiva il fatto di avere un così bell’uomo solo per me, che fosse solo mio. 
Mi sono dimenticata di dire che mio marito è un uomo devo dire molto piacente. Mi sono resa conto che invece non era così: lui mi trovava le scuse degli incontri di lavoro. Si vestiva bene ed usciva. Io vedendolo così ero molto orgogliosa di avere un uomo così solo per me. Sapere che andava da lei vestito per bene e lei poteva godere della sua presenza mi devasta. So che lei gli faceva sempre tanto complimenti e questo lo lusingava.
Ho perso davvero la mia serenità e penso che i miei momenti davvero felici siano finiti per sempre. Pensavo, come tutti forse, che il mio fosse un matrimonio speciale, unico, fatto di amore e non di schifosi sotterfugi... mi sono svegliata di botto rendendomi conto che non è così. Sono stata un’ingenua a pensarlo. Non sarò mai più felice e questo mi distrugge.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Il mio grande problema è che non mi sono mai accorta di nulla. È stato un grande colpo e non riesco proprio a riprendermi. Prima ero felice e basta pur con gli alti e bassi ma ero felice perché lui era il mio punto di riferimento. Vedevamo le altre coppie di amici separarsi o cornificarsi ed io ero felice nel sapere che lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere.
> Certo la mia era utopia. Spesso passeggiavamo e lo stringevo a me: eravamo ben vestiti e sentivo una mia esclusiva il fatto di avere un così bell’uomo solo per me, che fosse solo mio.
> Mi sono dimenticata di dire che mio marito è un uomo devo dire molto piacente. Mi sono resa conto che invece non era così: lui mi trovava le scuse degli incontri di lavoro. Si vestiva bene ed usciva. Io vedendolo così ero molto orgogliosa di avere un uomo così solo per me. Sapere che andava da lei vestito per bene e lei poteva godere della sua presenza mi devasta. So che lei gli faceva sempre tanto complimenti e questo lo lusingava.
> Ho perso davvero la mia serenità e penso che i miei momenti davvero felici siano finiti per sempre. Pensavo, come tutti forse, che il mio fosse un matrimonio speciale, unico, fatto di amore e non di schifosi sotterfugi... mi sono svegliata di botto rendendomi conto che non è così. Sono stata un’ingenua a pensarlo. Non sarò mai più felice e questo mi distrugge.
> ...


Tu sarai ancora felice perché sei una persona che vive davvero con limpidezza quello che le tocca vivere.
Lui non so. Forse sarà sempre inquieto.


----------



## nina (10 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Il mio grande problema è che non mi sono mai accorta di nulla. È stato un grande colpo e non riesco proprio a riprendermi. Prima ero felice e basta pur con gli alti e bassi ma ero felice perché lui era il mio punto di riferimento. Vedevamo le altre coppie di amici separarsi o cornificarsi ed io ero felice nel sapere che lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere.
> Certo la mia era utopia. Spesso passeggiavamo e lo stringevo a me: eravamo ben vestiti e sentivo una mia esclusiva il fatto di avere un così bell’uomo solo per me, che fosse solo mio.
> Mi sono dimenticata di dire che mio marito è un uomo devo dire molto piacente. Mi sono resa conto che invece non era così: lui mi trovava le scuse degli incontri di lavoro. Si vestiva bene ed usciva. Io vedendolo così ero molto orgogliosa di avere un uomo così solo per me. Sapere che andava da lei vestito per bene e lei poteva godere della sua presenza mi devasta. So che lei gli faceva sempre tanto complimenti e questo lo lusingava.
> Ho perso davvero la mia serenità e penso che i miei momenti davvero felici siano finiti per sempre. Pensavo, come tutti forse, che il mio fosse un matrimonio speciale, unico, fatto di amore e non di schifosi sotterfugi... mi sono svegliata di botto rendendomi conto che non è così. Sono stata un’ingenua a pensarlo. Non sarò mai più felice e questo mi distrugge.
> ...


Il mio non era un matrimonio, ma pensavo fosse una cosa molto unica e speciale, con una persona che mi rendeva tanto orgogliosa. Per quello che vale, ti abbraccio forte e spero tu possa venire fuori, con o senza di lui.


----------



## Nike (11 Dicembre 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Il mio non era un matrimonio, ma pensavo fosse una cosa molto unica e speciale, con una persona che mi rendeva tanto orgogliosa. Per quello che vale, ti abbraccio forte e spero tu possa venire fuori, con o senza di lui.


Grazie Nina. Ti posso chiedere se poi vi siete lasciati? Ti abbraccio forte anch’io. Spero davvero di venirne fuori in un modo o nell’altro.
Io lo amo e pensare di vivere senza di lui mi devasta. Prima di poter ricostruire, però,  devo togliermi questo grande dolore e cercare di superare tutta questa faccenda.
Credo che una cosa così non si possa mai dimenticare.
La mia speranza è che il tempo attenui la mia angoscia per quanto successo.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (11 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sarai ancora felice perché sei una persona che vive davvero con limpidezza quello che le tocca vivere.
> Lui non so. Forse sarà sempre inquieto.


Lui è inquieto: divorato dai sensi di colpa. 
Se prima di fare quello che ha fatto avesse pensato almeno un minimo alle conseguenze del suo gesto, ora ne io ne lui saremmo ridotti così.

Io cerco di sopravvivere al dolore ed anche all’umiliazione del fatto che lui abbia preferito spendere degli attimi di piacere, riservato esclusivamente a me, con un’altra.

Ne uscirò mai? In questo momento in fondo al tunnel, per me non c’è la luce.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (11 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sarai ancora felice perché sei una persona che vive davvero con limpidezza quello che le tocca vivere.
> Lui non so. Forse sarà sempre inquieto.


Spero davvero di ritrovare la felicità un giorno. [emoji22]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (11 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Spero davvero di ritrovare la felicità un giorno. [emoji22]
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Secondo me hai tutti gli strumenti per tirarti fuori dalla melma. Nulla si cancella, ma col tempo ci penserai sempre meno. L'importante è che lui collabori seriamente.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Lui è inquieto: divorato dai sensi di colpa.
> Se prima di fare quello che ha fatto avesse pensato almeno un minimo alle conseguenze del suo gesto, ora ne io ne lui saremmo ridotti così.
> 
> Io cerco di sopravvivere al dolore ed anche all’umiliazione del fatto che lui abbia preferito spendere degli attimi di piacere, riservato esclusivamente a me, con un’altra.
> ...


Io non credo più tanto ai sensi di colpa manifestati alla vittima per farsi perdonare. Mi sembrano una interpretazione di un ruolo come i bambini che piangono dicendo “non lo faccio più “ pronti a rifarlo se perdonati.
Bisogna vedere se anche a un amico dice le stesse cose o se invece si vanta.
Ma io sono diventata diffidente. Ho visto un uomo distrutto nelle mie mani. A momenti mi sentivo in colpa io di non perdonare. Sì, come no... :nuke:


----------



## Diletta (11 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Il mio grande problema è che non mi sono mai accorta di nulla. È stato un grande colpo e non riesco proprio a riprendermi. Prima ero felice e basta pur con gli alti e bassi ma ero felice perché lui era il mio punto di riferimento. Vedevamo le altre coppie di amici separarsi o cornificarsi ed io ero felice nel sapere che lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere.
> Certo la mia era utopia. Spesso passeggiavamo e lo stringevo a me: eravamo ben vestiti e sentivo una mia esclusiva il fatto di avere un così bell’uomo solo per me, che fosse solo mio.
> Mi sono dimenticata di dire che mio marito è un uomo devo dire molto piacente. Mi sono resa conto che invece non era così: lui mi trovava le scuse degli incontri di lavoro. Si vestiva bene ed usciva. Io vedendolo così ero molto orgogliosa di avere un uomo così solo per me. Sapere che andava da lei vestito per bene e lei poteva godere della sua presenza mi devasta. So che lei gli faceva sempre tanto complimenti e questo lo lusingava.
> Ho perso davvero la mia serenità e penso che i miei momenti davvero felici siano finiti per sempre. Pensavo, come tutti forse, che il mio fosse un matrimonio speciale, unico, fatto di amore e non di schifosi sotterfugi... mi sono svegliata di botto rendendomi conto che non è così. Sono stata un’ingenua a pensarlo. Non sarò mai più felice e questo mi distrugge.
> ...


Bisognava sceglierli bruttini i nostri uomini, così non se li filava nessuna!
Ricordo che ci si scherzava con lo psicologo, per alleggerire l'atmosfera...
A parte tutto, col tempo tornerai ad essere serena, anche felice, spero, è possibile, ma qualche segno lo porterai con te e più l'avrai amato e più questi segni saranno marcati.
Molto meglio amare di meno quando succedono queste brutte faccende...


----------



## Giuggiola (11 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Certo, rivangare ogni due secondi il fatto che lui si sia buttato nelle braccia di un’altra è decisamente distruttivo. I dettagli di come sono avvenute le cose fra loro due sono solo una tortura.
> 
> Non mi ha detto di ignorare il tradimento ma di prenderlo per quello che è: un errore madornale che può succedere a tutti in un momento di debolezza psicologica.
> 
> ...


Cara Nike, io ci ho messo un anno per storicizzare il tradimento di mio marito, una lunga e penosa tortura fatta a me stessa e a lui... Ora a distanza di 12 anni posso dirti che non fa così male ma il pensiero ritorna.


----------



## Giuggiola (11 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Se non ne parlo io lui evita puntualmente di parlarne e fa finta di niente...
> 
> Purtroppo la mia indagine sulla verità dei fatti ha degli ostacoli oggettivi in quanto mi è quasi impossibile reperire alcune informazioni. A momenti vorrei chiamare la tipa ed affrontarla di persona per ascoltare la sua versione dei fatti. Solo l’idea di vederla, però, mi fa venire il voltastomaco.
> 
> ...


Io l ho fatto, ci siamo incontrate... Lei ha dato ogni" colpa" a lui...


----------



## Giuggiola (11 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Dai Blaise, non mi dirai che pensi anche tu che sia una cosa intelligente portare l'amante a casa propria...
> Su dai... tu l'hai mai fatto? Ora, va bene provocare ed essere sempre sopra le righe...
> 
> Poi é vero che la versione dei puttanieri (ops, non ti dispiacere, ma ho trovato un nomignolo anch'io) é diversa da quella dei cornuti... pero' qui  non é questione di prospettiva nel vedere le cose, é piu' banale, si tratta di buonsenso. (anche solo per il fatto che ti puo' vedere la vicina di casa)...
> ...


Sì, mio marito l' aveva invitata ( io ero in vacanza cin i ragazzini) ma lei ha rifiutato allora lui è andato a casa sua...


----------



## nina (11 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Grazie Nina. Ti posso chiedere se poi vi siete lasciati? Ti abbraccio forte anch’io. Spero davvero di venirne fuori in un modo o nell’altro.
> Io lo amo e pensare di vivere senza di lui mi devasta. Prima di poter ricostruire, però,  devo togliermi questo grande dolore e cercare di superare tutta questa faccenda.
> Credo che una cosa così non si possa mai dimenticare.
> La mia speranza è che il tempo attenui la mia angoscia per quanto successo.
> ...


Chattava con l'altro che le chiedeva di scopare mentre era al cinema con me. Mi ha mentito per mesi dicendomi che era un amico, e siccome lei di amici non ne abeva, ingoiavo il sospetto e la gelosia. L'ho ricontattata io con una scusa un paio di mesi dopo e dopo un paio di serate al cinema mi ha detto che è pentita, ma non gliene importa più niente di me. Ho scoperto che sta con un tizio che non è quello con cui mi ha tradita Io non mi sono molto ripresa, dopo un anno, però la tua situazione è diversa e ti auguro il meglio, ma nel mio piccolo capisco come ti senti, quando dici di aver creduto che la vostra relazione era diversa.


----------



## Nike (12 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo più tanto ai sensi di colpa manifestati alla vittima per farsi perdonare. Mi sembrano una interpretazione di un ruolo come i bambini che piangono dicendo “non lo faccio più “ pronti a rifarlo se perdonati.
> Bisogna vedere se anche a un amico dice le stesse cose o se invece si vanta.
> Ma io sono diventata diffidente. Ho visto un uomo distrutto nelle mie mani. A momenti mi sentivo in colpa io di non perdonare. Sì, come no... :nuke:


Ho saputo dal suo più caro amico che anche con lui ha parlato del fatto che non riesce a darsi pace per quanto successo e per il male che mi ha fatto.
Io credo sia veramente pentito ma non mi da pace il fatto che non abbia saputo fermarsi e ragionare prima di accettare il rapporto con le in tutti i sensi.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (12 Dicembre 2017)

Giuggiola ha detto:


> Cara Nike, io ci ho messo un anno per storicizzare il tradimento di mio marito, una lunga e penosa tortura fatta a me stessa e a lui... Ora a distanza di 12 anni posso dirti che non fa così male ma il pensiero ritorna.


Sto facendo la stessa cosa anch’io: cercare di ricostruire tutto storicamente. Non so perché lo sto facendo: è di aiuto fare questo? Non lo so ma ho davvero bisogno di sapere se lui mi sta dicendo la verità proprio storicizzando tutto.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (12 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Una cosa che a me a fatto molto male è sapere che, ovviamente, lei gli piaceva e la desiderava. Ma la domanda che ancora mi frulla per la testa è che lui la trovava “appariscente”. Cosa significa per un uomo definire una donna appariscente? Scusate il termine ma è un sinonimo di gran figa per il mio modo di interpretare la cosa...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (12 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Una cosa che a me a fatto molto male è sapere che, ovviamente, lei gli piaceva e la desiderava. Ma la domanda che ancora mi frulla per la testa è che lui la trovava “appariscente”. Cosa significa per un uomo definire una donna appariscente? Scusate il termine ma è un sinonimo di gran figa per il mio modo di interpretare la cosa...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Direi esplicita, sessualmente parlando.

Però Nike, se lui ci andava è perché gli piaceva. Solo che tu la metti sul piano della competizione. Io credo che di questo tu non debba preoccuparti.

Poi se la tua delusione e il tuo cruccio nascono soprattutto dalla conclamazione dei bassi istinti di tuo marito, allora è il caso che ti attrezzi per superarla questa cosa. Naturalmente hai bisogno dei tuoi tempi, ma se tenti tu stessa di accreditare quell'altra sbagli in partenza.


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova di questo forum. Mi sono iscritta sperando di trovare una via d’uscita al mio dolore.
> Circa 3 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita. L’ho saputo perché la cara signora con la quale ha deciso di rovinarmi la vita mi ha mandato un sms con una frase lapidaria “tuo marito è con me”.... mi è crollato il mondo addosso.
> 
> Ho cominciato a tremare e la disperazione ha preso il sopravvento. Non sapevo cosa fare: indagare se fosse vero? Affrontarlo direttamente? Ho scelto la seconda opzione. Ho passato una giornata d’inferno immaginando come porre la fatidica domanda e tremando per la risposta che avrei potuto ricevere.
> ...



Ciao
a parte dirti che ci sono molti qui in forum che stanno andando avanti con il proprio lui/lei nonostante tutto,
quel sms lo leggo come un chiaro messaggio di resa di lei evidentemente lo stava perdendo...
è come una dichiarazione di disfatta quindi un buon punto di partenza.

Spero tu lo abbia tenuto quel sms e se non hai figli l'avrei denunciata,
ti ricordo che il suo gesto è un reato condannabile.
un abbraccio, forza e coraggio è lunga faticosa e difficile da passare se mai potrà passare
diciamo che fa meno male andando avanti ma tira sempre come una ferita a qualsiasi cambio metereologico...


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Una cosa che a me a fatto molto male è sapere che, ovviamente, lei gli piaceva e la desiderava. Ma la domanda che ancora mi frulla per la testa è che lui la trovava “appariscente”. Cosa significa per un uomo definire una donna appariscente? Scusate il termine ma è un sinonimo di gran figa per il mio modo di interpretare la cosa...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


No semplicemente disponibile, secondo la loro mentalità piccola e semplice da motoneurone
una appariscente= la da facile
almeno questa è la mia esperienza....
peccato che poi si sposano con chi appariscente di norma non lo è...
misteri di marte contro venere.


----------



## Nike (12 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Direi esplicita, sessualmente parlando.
> 
> Però Nike, se lui ci andava è perché gli piaceva. Solo che tu la metti sul piano della competizione. Io credo che di questo tu non debba preoccuparti.
> 
> Poi se la tua delusione e il tuo cruccio nascono soprattutto dalla conclamazione dei bassi istinti di tuo marito, allora è il caso che ti attrezzi per superarla questa cosa. Naturalmente hai bisogno dei tuoi tempi, ma se tenti tu stessa di accreditare quell'altra sbagli in partenza.


Si, credo io debba lavorare proprio sull’accettazione del fatto che mio marito abbia avuto dei proprio dei “bassi istinti” e che non abbia saputo ragionare nel momento clou. Questo mi fa male e dovrò lavorare su me stessa con uno psicoterapista per capire perché. Pensavo di conoscerlo bene da quel punto di vista: è un uomo di una certa cultura e mentalità e scoprire questo suo lato mi ha scioccata davvero. È uno che ha sempre preso le distanze da donne di un certo tipo (diciamo facili) ed il fatto che sia proprio caduto nella rete di una di queste mi spiazza.

Tu dici che all’altra sto dando troppa importanza?
Sicuramente ho rimesso in discussione il mio aspetto fisico. La mia autostima è crollata miseramente e mi sento in competizione.

Quello che mi fa andare avanti è vedere che lui è pentito veramente e ripensando a quello che ha fatto prova schifo (anche se faccio fatica a crederci). Inoltre mi ama veramente (lo vedo dalle piccole cose e non dai grandi gesti che potrebbero essere calcolati) e penso che se avesse voluto davvero l’altra in tutti i sensi, sarebbe rimasto con lei. Non credo stia con me solo per comodo o per paura di affrontare un eventuale divorzio. Mi faccio mille domande alle quali ho e non ho in contemporanea una risposta.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (12 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Ciao
> a parte dirti che ci sono molti qui in forum che stanno andando avanti con il proprio lui/lei nonostante tutto,
> quel sms lo leggo come un chiaro messaggio di resa di lei evidentemente lo stava perdendo...
> è come una dichiarazione di disfatta quindi un buon punto di partenza.
> ...


Il messaggio purtroppo l’ho cancellato per errore in un momento di rabbia e questo mi fa incazzare ulteriormente. Non ho avuto i nervi saldi perché so che quello che ha fatto è condannabile per legge.. mannaggia [emoji35][emoji35]

Spero di superare presto tutto questo perché non ho proprio pace ed a momenti mi assale lo sconforto più totale di aver perso il sentore che il mio fosse un matrimonio speciale e senza inganno. La mia più grande delusione è stato sapere che l’uomo della mia vita, il mio punto di riferimento, l’uomo che credevo solo mio ha spezzato i nostro matrimonio cedendo alle lusinghe di una tipa senza scrupoli. [emoji22]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Il messaggio purtroppo l’ho cancellato per errore in  un momento di rabbia e questo mi fa incazzare ulteriormente. Non ho  avuto i nervi saldi perché so che quello che ha fatto è condannabile per  legge.. mannaggia [emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> Spero di superare *presto tutto *questo perché non ho proprio pace ed a momenti mi assale lo sconforto più totale di aver perso il sentore che *il mio fosse un matrimonio speciale*  e senza inganno. La mia più grande delusione è stato sapere che l’uomo  della mia vita, il mio punto di riferimento, l’uomo che credevo *solo mio* ha spezzato i nostro matrimonio cedendo alle* lusinghe di una tipa senza scrupoli*. [emoji22]
> 
> ...


In teoria non è un grosso problema è recuperabile dal cellulare anche se  cancellato, ma diciamo che hai fatto bene a cancellare io che non li ho  cancellati e a periodi alterni me li rileggo e mi risale la carogna,  meglio sarebbe stato cancellarli....ognuno è fatto a modo suo.

Ti ho evidenziato alcune parole salienti su cui riflettere
*presto e tutto *non vanno d'accordo
anche io non riuscivo a sopportare un così grande doloro da volere che finissse tutto e prima possibile
imparerai che è molto lunga la sofferenza e prolungata, e quando stai  per lasciarla qualche avvenimento (anche solo un bicchiere messo a  tavola in un certo modo) ti sveglia clamorosamente e tutto quello che  hai fatto fino a quel momento sembra non servito....
un lungo cammino fatto di salite, cadute e risalite


*il mio fosse un matrimonio speciale
*il tuo *è *un matrimonio speciale, è il tuo quindi *è speciale*,  non pensare così, ogni vita è speciale, ogni amore ... non è un  inciampo a renderlo meno speciale.... pensavi forse che in una vita non  avreste mai fatto degli sbagli? pensi che anche dopo questo non  continuerai a farli? spero diversi ma li farai... siamo persone facciamo  errori è come si affrontano e come si superano e cercare di non rifarli  che fa la differenza....

*solo mio
*le persone non si possiedono, le persone si amano, si odiano si  stimano si apprezzano si disprezzano, ma non si possiedono... neanche i  tuoi figli li possiedi, non sono oggetti... rimpara ad amare di nuovo  te e gli altri il possesso non è contemplabile nè prima nè tanto meno lo  sarà mai più...

*lusinghe di una tipa senza scrupoli
*non dare colpe solo a lei (io ne sono una maestra se te lo dico  io puoi crederci) le colpe sono nel vostro rapporto e in lui e lei è  solo una poveretta che addirittura quando già aveva perso ti ha scritto  per vendicarsi di lui su te che non c'entravi niente... che può essere  se non una povera scemotta che si illudeva che dandola avrebbe ottenuto  di non esser più sola....

lavora molto carissima,
prima su te, tanto... ascoltati molto, sfogati molto... approfitta che puoi senza remore... 
poi arriverà il momento di guardare lui... 
se puoi:
non pensare di ricreare ma pensa che è finito e stai avendo un nuovo inizio con il tuo lui
cerca di essere 'vergine' nel rapporto, riprendete a conoscervi
vi eravate persi ognun per se... se volete continuare dovete riscoprirvi

e ti auguro di arrivare a non pensare più a l'altra io ancora non ci sono arrivata del tutto e siamo al superamento dell'anno...


----------



## mistral (12 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Il mio grande problema è che non mi sono mai accorta di nulla. È stato un grande colpo e non riesco proprio a riprendermi. Prima ero felice e basta pur con gli alti e bassi ma ero felice perché lui era il mio punto di riferimento. Vedevamo le altre coppie di amici separarsi o cornificarsi ed io ero felice nel sapere che lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere.
> Certo la mia era utopia. Spesso passeggiavamo e lo stringevo a me: eravamo ben vestiti e sentivo una mia esclusiva il fatto di avere un così bell’uomo solo per me, che fosse solo mio.
> Mi sono dimenticata di dire che mio marito è un uomo devo dire molto piacente. Mi sono resa conto che invece non era così: lui mi trovava le scuse degli incontri di lavoro. Si vestiva bene ed usciva. Io vedendolo così ero molto orgogliosa di avere un uomo così solo per me. Sapere che andava da lei vestito per bene e lei poteva godere della sua presenza mi devasta. So che lei gli faceva sempre tanto complimenti e questo lo lusingava.
> Ho perso davvero la mia serenità e penso che i miei momenti davvero felici siano finiti per sempre. Pensavo, come tutti forse, che il mio fosse un matrimonio speciale, unico, fatto di amore e non di schifosi sotterfugi... mi sono svegliata di botto rendendomi conto che non è così. Sono stata un’ingenua a pensarlo. Non sarò mai più felice e questo mi distrugge.
> ...


Ma si dai,tutti scemi uguali.
L'altra gli faceva i complimenti per quanto fosse figo e elegante e lui andava in brodo di giuggiole.
Poi quando hanno avuto la relazione  l'altra si incazzava perché lui andava in giro vestito e pettinato bene e mi tirava in ballo perché si domandava " come Mai tua moglie ti lascia andare in giro così ben messo?"e lui a gongolare perché l'altra faceva la gelosa.
Se calcoli che mio marito andrebbe in giro con la camicia verde e i pantaloni marroni .......due  cretini allo stesso pari.
Il guardaroba di mio marito è composto da 95 capi comprati da me e 5 in buona percentuale da tamarro comprati da lui ,da 30 anni gli taglio io i capelli seguendo le mode perché non oso immaginare come andrebbe in giro .E l'altra oca convinta che io fossi vittima dell'avvenenza di mio marito .Tanto è vero che lei sembra un albero di Natale tra trucco parrucca e vestiario mentre il marito gira in tuta e sandalo da tedesco in vacanza sulle alpi.
Questo la dice lunga su certi tipi di egoismo e demenza e sulla pochezza di gratificazioni  che si vanno a raccogliere per terra.


----------



## Nike (12 Dicembre 2017)

Io vi ringrazio perché nelle vostre risposte spesso trovo molto conforto. Sopratutto riesco a confrontarmi con persone che hanno il mio stesso problema e mi sento meno sola. Grazie davvero per tutto quello che mi potrete scrivere bello o brutto che sia. Spesso serve il veleno per curare. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io vi ringrazio perché nelle vostre risposte spesso trovo molto conforto. Sopratutto riesco a confrontarmi con persone che hanno il mio stesso problema e mi sento meno sola. Grazie davvero per tutto quello che mi potrete scrivere bello o brutto che sia. Spesso serve il veleno per curare.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


non ringraziare ci siamo passati e diciamo che fa bene anche a noi riflettere sempre e di nuovo

dire cose a te serve anche a ricapitolare quali passi abbiamo fatto noi e cosa c'è ancora da fare

almeno per me è così 

dimenticavo  benvenuta ^-^


----------



## insane (12 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> da 30 anni gli taglio io i capelli seguendo le mode perché non oso immaginare come andrebbe in giro.


Dai, non lo lasci neanche andare dal barbiere una volta al mese a leggersi un giornale


----------



## mistral (12 Dicembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Dai, non lo lasci neanche andare dal barbiere una volta al mese a leggersi un giornale


 Veramente è il contrario ,lui VUOLE che io mi dedichi alle sue chiome


----------



## ivanl (12 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma si dai,tutti scemi uguali.
> L'altra gli faceva i complimenti per quanto fosse figo e elegante e lui andava in brodo di giuggiole.
> Poi quando hanno avuto la relazione  l'altra si incazzava perché lui andava in giro vestito e pettinato bene e mi tirava in ballo perché si domandava " come Mai tua moglie ti lascia andare in giro così ben messo?"e lui a gongolare perché l'altra faceva la gelosa.
> Se calcoli che mio marito andrebbe in giro con la camicia verde e i pantaloni marroni .......due  cretini allo stesso pari.
> ...


Perche', che male c'e' ad abbinare verde e marrone?:scared:


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Perche', che male c'e' ad abbinare verde e marrone?:scared:


diciamo che fa molto albero :rotfl:


----------



## Nike (12 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non ringraziare ci siamo passati e diciamo che fa bene anche a noi riflettere sempre e di nuovo
> 
> dire cose a te serve anche a ricapitolare quali passi abbiamo fatto noi e cosa c'è ancora da fare
> 
> ...


Grazie [emoji255]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (12 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Nike, non mi è chiaro questo: hai parlato di bicchiere in più che ha predisposto tuo marito, diciamo così, a cederle, e questo fa sembrare che abbia fatto sesso solo in quella occasione, però parli anche di durata della relazione...


Diciamo che la cosa è andata avanti per mesi. Io comincio a credere che non è possibile abbiano fatto sesso solo una volta. È utopia assoluta e me ne sto rendendo conto solo adesso. 
Mi ha mentito per non farmi star male e con i suoi “non mi ricordo” mi fa diventare matta perché so che in realtà celano cose per le inaccettabili.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Giuggiola (12 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sto facendo la stessa cosa anch’io: cercare di ricostruire tutto storicamente. Non so perché lo sto facendo: è di aiuto fare questo? Non lo so ma ho davvero bisogno di sapere se lui mi sta dicendo la verità proprio storicizzando tutto.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Storicizzare inteso come metabolizzare, "rielaborare un lutto"


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

Hai da piangere, vomitare e non dormire ancora per qualche mese. Poi starai meglio.


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, credo io debba lavorare proprio sull’accettazione del fatto che mio marito abbia avuto dei proprio dei “bassi istinti” e che non abbia saputo ragionare nel momento clou. Questo mi fa male e dovrò lavorare su me stessa con uno psicoterapista per capire perché. Pensavo di conoscerlo bene da quel punto di vista: è un uomo di una certa cultura e mentalità e scoprire questo suo lato mi ha scioccata davvero. È uno che ha sempre preso le distanze da donne di un certo tipo (diciamo facili) ed il fatto che sia proprio caduto nella rete di una di queste mi spiazza.
> 
> Tu dici che all’altra sto dando troppa importanza?
> Sicuramente ho rimesso in discussione il mio aspetto fisico. La mia autostima è crollata miseramente e mi sento in competizione.
> ...


Si, devi lavorare quasi esclusivamente su di te. Lo so che sembra strano, ma il meccanismo del post tradimento che stai sperimentando è ingannevole perché contraddittorio.
Auspichi inconsciamente che ogni sfaccettatura di quel tradimento abbia una blanda importanza quando in realtà non fai altro che scavare nel tentativo di trovare cose ben più importanti. Questo perché istintivamente sai bene cosa cercare. Non solo, laddove non trovi informazioni il tuo cervello sa ricostruire intuitivamente le situazioni per quello che potrebbero essere state. Questo significa che il tuo background, anche se sei sempre stata una persona fedele, ti rende perfettamente in grado di comprendere. Soprattutto questo significa che tuo marito non è un alieno, ma che l'accezione idealista di cui lo investirci era, purtroppo, una tua elaborazione frutto del solito bisogno di certezze di cui puntualmente necessitiamo è che erroneamente deleghiamo all'altro. Tutto questo non è sbagliato, siamo esseri sociali. Trovare una persona che ci faccia da specchio è un modo veloce ed efficace per sentirci al sicuro.

Poco male, perché nel momento in cui ti accorgi che quel sostentamento esterno fallisce, capisci che è il momento di ritrovare stabilità ed equilibrio nel posto migliore che hai. Ovvero te stessa.

In realtà lo stai già facendo. Riscoprire il tuo corpo e metterti in discussione sono il sintomo che questo processo lo hai già iniziato. Sarà tanto più efficace tanto quanto riuscirai a gestirlo intellettualmente. Ti dico questo perché quella del corpo alla lunga risulterà essere una soluzione e una riaffermazione troppo effimera e poco risolutiva se fine a se stessa. La tua autostima può vacillare, ma non deve crollare. Pensaci, non sei tu quella risibile è biasimabile.

Su questo non si può fare molto, la tua impalcatura sei tu stessa. Non c'è altro che possa sostenerti meglio, quindi vanno bene i confronti esterni ma devono servire solo a ritrovarti è al meglio.

Per quanto riguarda tuo marito, sappi che lui tenterà di sminuire qualsiasi tuo sospetto e situazione reale. Quello che devi fare invece è capire dove vuoi collocati e restare, hai patti che ti renderanno accettabile tutto l'accaduto. Più che tentare di risolvere i tuoi dilemmi, prendi di petto tuo marito e fagli capire quali sono le nuove condizioni. Quelle che non hanno più nulla a che vedere col passato, ma che sui presupposti del presente guardano al futuro portandosi appresso un sacco dove le vostre aspirazioni stanno al fianco anche delle miserie. Sappi che questa realtà è quella del mondo reale, non credo che ti rimetteresti i paraocchi del passato.

Puoi farlo, puoi riprendere il controllo di tutto, il tempo ti aiuterà. Inizia a scartare tutte quelle considerazioni che sai benissimo non puoi controllare, per non perdere tempo. Se tuo marito sarà al tuo fianco lo capirai, se sarà un deficiente cronico lo scoprirai.


----------



## Divì (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Diciamo che la cosa è andata avanti per mesi. Io comincio a credere che non è possibile abbiano fatto sesso solo una volta. È utopia assoluta e me ne sto rendendo conto solo adesso.
> Mi ha mentito per non farmi star male e con i suoi “non mi ricordo” mi fa diventare matta perché so che in realtà celano cose per le inaccettabili.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


A pensar male si fa peccato ma ci si azzecca. Pensa al peggio e parti da lì: starai meglio a scoprire che avevi torto.


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, *credo io debba lavorare proprio sull’accettazione del fatto che mio marito abbia avuto dei proprio dei “bassi istinti”* e che non abbia saputo ragionare nel momento clou. Questo mi fa male e dovrò lavorare su me stessa con uno psicoterapista *per capire perché*. Pensavo di conoscerlo bene da quel punto di vista: è un uomo di una certa cultura e mentalità e *scoprire questo suo lato mi ha scioccata davvero*. È uno che ha sempre preso le distanze da donne di un certo tipo (diciamo facili) ed il fatto che sia proprio caduto nella rete di una di queste mi spiazza.
> 
> Tu dici che all’altra sto dando troppa importanza?
> Sicuramente ho rimesso in discussione il mio aspetto fisico. La mia autostima è crollata miseramente e mi sento in competizione.
> ...


La prima cosa che ti ho grassettato è proprio il fulcro di tutto: accettare che lui abbia avuto dei "bassi istinti" e con questo la consapevolezza che lui, in realtà, non è così diverso e quindi così "speciale" da tutti gli altri.
Non è cosa da poco...in quanto noi li abbiamo scelti perché, in fondo, li ritenevamo "speciali".
Anzi, a dirla tutta, è uno scoglio pazzesco, direi fra i più duri, ma meno male che esistono i terapeuti che qualcosa fanno.
*Per capire perché* - certo, capire i motivi è importante e neanche difficile, ma, ripeto, è più importante che tu riesca, col tempo, a modificare l'immagine che avevi di tuo marito, pensa che io ci sto ancora lavorando e sono passati anni...in certi momenti sento ancora vivo lo "choc" dentro di me.    

Se lo vedi davvero pentito, questo ti facilita un po' il lavoro, che però, è davvero tutto tuo perché lo devi fare a livello interiore su te stessa. 
Comunque è un bel viaggio che ti porterà anche tanta forza e cambiamento su tanti tuoi aspetti.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo che la questione età sia legata all'invecchiamento, penso sia questione di creare un rapporto normale. Ma una donna a quell'età ha una certa improbabilità di costruirsi una vita.
> 
> C'è una considerazione da fare, non avendo figli ed essendo single in realtà dovrebbe essere diverso per lei, dovrebbe avere più possibilità. Quindi il problema dev'essere legato ad un particolare profilo caratteriale che la distingue.


il discorso è molto semplice per la mente di una donna: ho 40 anni, le mie amiche se ce le ho sono poche e tutte sposate con figli, impegnate con lavoro e famiglia difficilmente posso uscire più di una volta al mese forse anche ogni tre mesi con loro e magari è un tè alle 5
da sola in giro risulto ridicola, non è come in america che le persone vanno al bar da sole
unica possibilità contatti diretti, lavoro o conoscenti

questa è la mentalità femminile

non sono entrata nel merito dei suoi comportamenti ma solo di quello che la può aver portata a rompere il cazzo agli sposati.


----------



## Divì (13 Dicembre 2017)

A volte sono così contenta di non avere MAI pensato di essere speciale, di avere un matrimonio speciale, e un uomo speciale....... sono caduta, ma da più in basso 

Poteva funzionare meglio, a lavorarci con forza in due. Ecco: credevo fossimo in due, a mettercela tutta, ma non era così.

La mia delusione c'è, ma è limitata ad alcuni aspetti e comportamenti, non ad aspettative assurde.


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai da piangere, vomitare e non dormire ancora per qualche mese. Poi starai meglio.


:up:
io non vomitavo ma del resto non mangiando c'era solo bile ^-^


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Diciamo che la cosa è andata avanti per mesi. *Io comincio a credere che non è possibile abbiano fatto sesso solo una volta.* È utopia assoluta e me ne sto rendendo conto solo adesso.
> Mi ha mentito per non farmi star male e con i suoi “non mi ricordo” mi fa diventare matta perché so che in realtà celano cose per le inaccettabili.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Quindi, da quello che dici, lui continua a sostenere tale versione...
Nel post precedente ho parlato che lui ti facilita il lavoro (sul fatto che è pentito), qui però c'è un grosso ostacolo da rimuovere: l'immane lavoro interiore di cui si parla ha come base di partenza la verità su quanto è accaduto.
La semplice verità. Altrimenti, per come la vedo io, non si parte nemmeno col percorso, che tra l'altro, non è un viaggio di piacere.

C'è anche da dire che se lui sa già che per te quella verità sarebbe inaccettabile, allora è ovvio che abbia detto il minimo, se parlare significa la rovina totale non lo farà mai!
Quindi, se vuoi la cruda verità devi fare in modo di rassicurarlo che non succederà la catastrofe, ma che anzi, potrebbe invece accadere nel caso continui ad essere così "smemorato".
Però, devi saper reggere il colpo (che poi il colpo è che si è trattato di una relazione di qualche mese, con annessa qualche scopata, che scoperta!).    
Come ti ho già detto, pensa al peggio, però vorrei che fosse lui a raccontarmi questo 'peggio'.
Puoi anche lasciarlo in pace per un po' dicendogli che, comunque, questa cosa andrà affrontata per l'esito del vostro matrimonio.


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> A volte sono così contenta di non avere MAI pensato di essere speciale, di avere un matrimonio speciale, e un uomo speciale....... sono caduta, ma da più in basso
> 
> Poteva funzionare meglio, a lavorarci con forza in due. Ecco: credevo fossimo in due, a mettercela tutta, ma non era così.
> 
> La mia delusione c'è, ma è limitata ad alcuni aspetti e comportamenti, non ad aspettative assurde.


Sì, molto meglio per te, per quelli come Nike e me è davvero dura dura dura...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> il discorso è molto semplice per la mente di una donna: ho 40 anni, le mie amiche se ce le ho sono poche e tutte sposate con figli, impegnate con lavoro e famiglia difficilmente posso uscire più di una volta al mese forse anche ogni tre mesi con loro e magari è un tè alle 5
> da sola in giro risulto ridicola, non è come in america che le persone vanno al bar da sole
> unica possibilità contatti diretti, lavoro o conoscenti
> 
> ...


E' un problema per tutti.
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ho dovuto constatare anche la mia solitudine.
Mi sono guardato attorno e ho visto che tutte le nostre amicizie erano legate alla coppia, non a noi presi singolarmente.
Non c'era nessuno o quasi con cui potessi uscire da solo.


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> A volte sono così contenta di non avere MAI pensato di essere speciale, di avere un matrimonio speciale, e un uomo speciale....... sono caduta, ma da più in basso
> 
> Poteva funzionare meglio, a lavorarci con forza in due. Ecco: credevo fossimo in due, a mettercela tutta, ma non era così.
> 
> La mia delusione c'è, ma è limitata ad alcuni aspetti e comportamenti,* non ad aspettative assurde*.


Personalmente non avevo aspettative assurde, pensavo solo che fosse come me
che sapesse scansare gli ostacoli come facevo io... e invece...
e soprattutto si è cercato esattamente quello che non ero io una troia fragile 
una con cui parlare di sesso e che lo vedesse come un dio senza mettere in dubbio la sua parola come faccio io considerandolo un mio pari

è riuscito ad ottenere che ora non lo veda più come un uomo ma come un bambino scemo
non so se gli è andata poi così bene...

Lo scrivo prettamente per i traditori uomini del forum, se avete una 'donna' trovarvi un amante non farà aumentare il vostro fascino e potere maschile, ma semplicemente tornare indietro nel tempo non alla presenza fisica dei 20 ma alla deficienza mentale dei 20... lo so parole al vento ma almeno ve l'ho detto.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Personalmente non avevo aspettative assurde, pensavo solo che fosse come me
> che sapesse scansare gli ostacoli come facevo io... e invece...
> e soprattutto *si è cercato esattamente quello che non ero io una troia fragile
> una con cui parlare di sesso e che lo vedesse come un dio senza mettere in dubbio la sua parola come faccio io considerandolo un mio pari*
> ...


Noto spesso che da parte femminile c'è sempre un fortissimo astio o la massima disistima verso l'amante del marito.
E, tra le righe, leggo anche del rancore non troppo dissimile da quello del derubato che tira invettive contro i rom che gli sono entrati in casa.
E' particolare questo atteggiamento.
Io non avverto assolutamente questa cosa.
Penso che mia moglie sia stata fortemente attratta dal suo amante e abbia avuto le sue buone ragioni per esserlo.
Non mi interessa definire lui.
E' una persona che è piaciuta a mia moglie e quindi descrive anche lei.
E lei è quella comunque che io avrei dovuto conoscere.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Personalmente non avevo aspettative assurde, pensavo solo che fosse come me
> che sapesse scansare gli ostacoli come facevo io... e invece...
> e soprattutto si è cercato esattamente quello che non ero io una troia fragile
> una con cui parlare di sesso e che lo vedesse come un dio senza mettere in dubbio la sua parola come faccio io considerandolo un mio pari
> ...


Essendo stata amante non mi ritrovo molto in quello che dici
Descrizione di troia facile se ti va, grazie
E non ho mai pensato che chi è stato con me volesse aumentare il suo fascino o il potere maschile
Dopodichè la domanda che quando leggo queste cose mi viene sempre spontanea è: ma come si fa a restare con un uomo che va con una troia facile e che ha bisogno di scopare fuori per sentirsi più uomo se noi in coscienza sappiamo di non avergli fatto mancare nulla?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Noto spesso che da parte femminile c'è sempre un fortissimo astio o la massima disistima verso l'amante del marito.*
> E, tra le righe, leggo anche del rancore non troppo dissimile da quello del derubato che tira invettive contro i rom che gli sono entrati in casa.
> E' particolare questo atteggiamento.
> Io non avverto assolutamente questa cosa.
> ...


Entriamo in competizione. Facciamo paragoni, accusiamo l'amante e le addossiamo tutta la responsabilità per "pulire" l'immagine del nostro uomo. 
Non vogliamo ammettere la sua totale colpa (di lui), cerchiamo a tutti i costi di far ammettere che ha commesso un errore e si è pentito.
Abbiamo bisogno di ritrovare un equilibrio, anche se falsamente costruito da noi stesse.

Basta la mia dose di serietà per oggi è conclusa


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> il discorso è molto semplice per la mente di una donna: ho 40 anni, le mie amiche se ce le ho sono poche e tutte sposate con figli, impegnate con lavoro e famiglia difficilmente posso uscire più di una volta al mese forse anche ogni tre mesi con loro e magari è un tè alle 5
> da sola in giro risulto ridicola, non è come in america che le persone vanno al bar da sole
> unica possibilità contatti diretti, lavoro o conoscenti
> 
> ...


Faccio presente che il mio era un riferimento ad una donna della quale era stato fatto un profilo preciso.

Troppo circoscritto quello che hai detto Arula. Perché i pensieri che solcano la mente di una donna arrivata ad una certa età (ma anche di un uomo, così non mi si taccia di sessismo) credo che siano negli intenti un discorso ben diverso da quello che discrimina le reali possibilità di rifarsi una vita. Premesso che è di questo che stiamo parlando.

Infatti il punto è che, pur quando una donna scegliesse di adottare quello che citi come modello americano, quelle possibilità sarebbero ancora limitanti.

Il problema non è l'età e a dirla tutta nemmeno la persona stessa arrivata ad una certa età, ma sono i tempi. Non mi ricordo dove ho accennato ad una donna di mia conoscenza, vedova, bellissima, con figli e poco più di 40 anni. So di lei che, passato il momento critico di riassetto personale, ora sarebbe aperta ad un nuovo capitolo di vita che potrebbe svilupparsi secondo i suoi desideri, eppure niente. Tanto da chiedermi dove siano finiti certi uomini che si possano definire tali, per quanto la cosa mi pare impossibile. Ebbene il punto è proprio questo, è vero come dici tu che le possibilità di spaziare sono molto ridotte, ma è anche vero che queste sono pesantemente filtrate dal periodo storico con annessi e connessi che la persona stessa sta attraversando. Non è facile incontrare la persona adatta per diversi motivi, uno ad esempio è perché banalmente quelle potenzialmente adatte sono già impegnate. Cosa che in parte può spiegare il perchè una donna si possa trovare nelle condizioni di relazionarsi con un uomo già impegnato (e viceversa :nuke.


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *E' un problema per tutti.*
> Quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ho dovuto constatare anche la mia solitudine.
> Mi sono guardato attorno e ho visto che tutte le nostre amicizie erano legate alla coppia, non a noi presi singolarmente.
> Non c'era nessuno o quasi con cui potessi uscire da solo.


Esattamente.
Per il resto è un problema di possibilità ridotte all'osso, anche se l'opportunità vera da qualche parte c'è.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Entriamo in competizione. Facciamo paragoni, accusiamo l'amante e le addossiamo tutta la responsabilità *per "pulire" l'immagine del nostro uomo*.
> Non vogliamo ammettere la sua totale colpa (di lui), cerchiamo a tutti i costi di far ammettere che ha commesso un errore e si è pentito.
> Abbiamo bisogno di ritrovare un equilibrio, anche se falsamente costruito da noi stesse.
> 
> Basta la mia dose di serietà per oggi è conclusa


Perché in fin dei conti ammettere di avere al fianco un uomo che non è così perfetto un po' danneggia anche l'immagine che ci si è creati.
Io noto che non poche  donne tengono molto a questa visione di sé che è anche il valore che si attribuiscono.
Sono orgogliose e se la prendono - in genere - se le contraddici, se manchi agli appuntamenti, se fai dei regali sbagliati, anche se ti vesti non in maniera adeguata uscendo con loro o per comportamenti che loro si attendono in quelle occasioni.
A volte ho la sensazione che relazionarsi con questo genere di donne sia come avere uno scambio commerciale, in cui il valore che loro attribuiscono alla concessione del loro tempo che mettono a disposizione per te debba essere ripagato in altra maniera, ovvero attraverso una sottomissione alle loro aspettative, senza troppi sconti.
Mi è capitato di ascoltare frasi come "Ma io sono esigente", per dire, che dicono molto di come si intende una relazione, che non prevede l'accoglienza reciproca ma una gestione accurata del potere e delle concessioni.
E nel caso del tradimento, ammettere che il valore che ci si è attribuiti in fin dei conti era sbagliato o sostanzialmente inutile, ha un costo troppo forte da sopportare.
Meglio prendersela con l'amante, che ci ha rubato quell'immagine di valore.
Nella realtà nessuno di noi vale così tanto da non essere tradito e non è comunque il valore di una persona a generare la fedeltà.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché in fin dei conti ammettere di avere al fianco un uomo che non è così perfetto un po' danneggia anche l'immagine che ci si è creati.
> Io noto che non poche  donne tengono molto a questa visione di sé che è anche il valore che si attribuiscono.
> Sono orgogliose e se la prendono - in genere - se le contraddici, se manchi agli appuntamenti, se fai dei regali sbagliati, anche se ti vesti non in maniera adeguata uscendo con loro o per comportamenti che loro si attendono in quelle occasioni.
> A volte ho la sensazione che relazionarsi con questo genere di donne sia come avere uno scambio commerciale, in cui il valore che loro attribuiscono alla concessione del loro tempo che mettono a disposizione per te debba essere ripagato in altra maniera, ovvero attraverso una sottomissione alle loro aspettative, senza troppi sconti.
> ...


 Difatti, per questo sono contraria a fare domande e volere a tutti i costi un'ammissione di colpa e relativo pentimento.
Non ho bisogno di questo, io sò il mio valore e quello che ho dato. Il resto è un problema di lui, se io mi allontano e non sono più la stessa è la conseguenza alle sue azioni. E' lui a doversi fare delle domande di cosa ha perso e guadagnato alla fine della partita.
Prendere le distanze, per me è fondamentale.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Difatti, per questo sono contraria a fare domande e volere a tutti i costi un'ammissione di colpa e relativo pentimento.
> Non ho bisogno di questo, io sò il mio valore e quello che ho dato. Il resto è un problema di lui, se io mi allontano e non sono più la stessa è la conseguenza alle sue azioni. E' lui a doversi fare delle domande di cosa ha perso e guadagnato alla fine della partita.
> *Prendere le distanze, per me è fondamentale*.


Lo trovo corretto.


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Essendo stata amante non mi ritrovo molto in quello che dici
> Descrizione di troia facile se ti va, grazie
> E non ho mai pensato che chi è stato con me volesse aumentare il suo fascino o il potere maschile
> Dopodichè la domanda che quando leggo queste cose mi viene sempre spontanea è: ma come si fa a restare con un uomo che va con una troia facile e che ha bisogno di scopare fuori per sentirsi più uomo se noi in coscienza sappiamo di non avergli fatto mancare nulla?


Era troia fragile
è espressamente quello che è l'amante di mio marito quindi non generico ma specifico

una ragazzina fragile - ex obesa - mai stata interessante se non per il ragazzo con cui sta da anni 
ora improvvisamente con la gente che le fa il filo ma che da questa precedente fase non ha imparato a capire chi la segue per sesso o per reale interesse in più per paura di tornare nello stato precedente vive alla giornata sperando di trovarne uno che possa liberarla da quello che pensa di essere un 'mostro' scelto quasi per forza ma che è l'unico che la ama per quel che è e non per come è diventata

troia perchè nonostante il ragazzo al piano di sotto è andata con tre in 9 mesi di cui due sposati e uno fidanzato tutti del suo stesso ufficio se non è troiaggine quanto meno è elevata stupidità



danny ha detto:


> Noto spesso che da parte femminile c'è sempre un   fortissimo astio o la massima disistima verso l'amante del marito.
> E, tra le righe, leggo anche del rancore non troppo dissimile da quello   del derubato che tira invettive contro i rom che gli sono entrati in   casa.
> E' particolare questo atteggiamento.
> Io non avverto assolutamente questa cosa.
> ...


Non la conoscessi potrei pensarla come te,
 ma visto che mio marito non ha avuto la decenza di 'pisciare' al largo la conosco bene

Comunque l'aggiunta dell'epiteto è dettata effettivamente da astio ma  anche da fatti  assolutamente reali che io associo, magari sbagliando , a  chi attua quei comportamenti tanto quanto ad un uomo direi che è uno   stronzo viscido porco.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Era troia fragile
> è espressamente quello che è l'amante di mio marito quindi non generico ma specifico
> 
> una ragazzina fragile - ex obesa - mai stata interessante se non per il ragazzo con cui sta da anni
> ...


Scusa avevo letto male
Peggio mi sento, per la domanda che ti ho fatto dopo


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa avevo letto male
> Peggio mi sento, per la domanda che ti ho fatto dopo


mah diciamo che te puoi intravedere una parte ma non il tutto
e oltre alle condizioni al contorno, ho visto assolutamente anche le mie 'colpe'
(la tua domanda finale prevedeva il non vedere colpe mie se non erro...)
ci siamo guardati in faccia e abbiamo analizzato le strade che avevamo percorso
e le separazioni che ci eravamo creati 
in buona sostanza l'amore era ancora vivo e nessuno dei due lo ha voluto ammazzare
anzi se devo dirla tutta *non siamo rimasti insieme*
*abbiamo iniziato una nuova storia* non so se riesci a capire.


----------



## Nike (13 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Proprio questa mattina mi è venuta in mente una cosa: quando ho ricevuto il “gentilissimo” sms della tipa, mio marito è crollato in un pianto a dirotto. Piano piano è venuto fuori dalla sua bocca l’accaduto. 

Nella prima settimana era molto più sincero secondo me perché mi ha raccontato la realtà di una relazione extraconiugale. Il fatto che lei era sempre ben vestita e truccata “appariscente”, che aveva il piacere della sua presenza e tutte le cose che lo hanno allontanato da me e lo hanno fatto cedere. Poi ha cominciato a convincersi che la colpa era solo di lei e che lui si è ritrovato in balia di una manipolatrice che non lo lasciava in pace.
A cosa devo credere secondo voi? Alla prima versione a caldo o alle versioni successive a freddo? 

C’è da dire che nei primi momenti in cui abbiamo cominciato a parlare di tutto lui non aveva capito assolutamente la portata del danno interiore che mi aveva causato e minimizzava l’accaduto. Con il tempo si è reso conto di quello che aveva fatto realmente ed ha cominciato ad avere forti sensi di colpa e le strane amnesie.

Com’è che uno inizialmente si ricorda tutti i dettagli più scabrosi e dolorosi e dopo magicamente si dimentica delle “situazioni” vissute con l’altra.
A cosa devo credere di più? Alla verità dei primi momenti o a quella venuta fuori in seguito all’elaborazione dell’accaduto con tutti i sensi di colpa da parte sua?



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Entriamo in competizione. Facciamo paragoni, accusiamo l'amante e le addossiamo tutta la responsabilità per "pulire" l'immagine del nostro uomo.
> Non vogliamo ammettere la sua totale colpa (di lui), cerchiamo a tutti i costi di far ammettere che ha commesso un errore e si è pentito.
> Abbiamo bisogno di ritrovare un equilibrio, anche se falsamente costruito da noi stesse.
> 
> Basta la mia dose di serietà per oggi è conclusa


No a me ERRORE mi fa diventare idrofoba. Errore è se scrivi erore per sbagliata digitazione. Insomma una mancanza colposa o preterintenzionale.
Se tradisci è premeditato.
È una carognata, è una cattiveria fatta A ME. Lo so che non è volontà di fare male, ma è seguire il proprio (presunto) interesse fregandosene degli effetti collaterali. Proprio come chi SA che cercando di bombardare la ferrovia può colpire una scuola. I bambini non erano l’obiettivo, solo un effetto collaterale indesiderato.
Ma la possibilità di quel l’effetto dovrebbe lavorare per la pace strenuamente.
E che io ero forse Hitler?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Faccio presente che il mio era un riferimento ad una donna della quale era stato fatto un profilo preciso.
> 
> Troppo circoscritto quello che hai detto Arula. Perché i pensieri che solcano la mente di una donna arrivata ad una certa età (ma anche di un uomo, così non mi si taccia di sessismo) credo che siano negli intenti un discorso ben diverso da quello che discrimina le reali possibilità di rifarsi una vita. Premesso che è di questo che stiamo parlando.
> 
> ...


Non è che neanche a vent’anni con uno stadio pieno se ne trovano tanti che piacciono eh.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No a me ERRORE mi fa diventare idrofoba. Errore è se scrivi erore per sbagliata digitazione. Insomma una mancanza colposa o preterintenzionale.
> Se tradisci è premeditato.
> È una carognata, è una cattiveria fatta A ME. Lo so che non è volontà di fare male, ma è seguire il proprio (presunto) interesse fregandosene degli effetti collaterali. Proprio come chi SA che cercando di bombardare la ferrovia può colpire una scuola. *I bambini non erano l’obiettivo, solo un effetto collaterale indesiderato.*
> Ma la possibilità di quel l’effetto dovrebbe lavorare per la pace strenuamente.
> E che io ero forse Hitler?


Nella strage di Gorla non saranno stati l'obiettivo ma chi ha sganciato le bombe se ne è fregato di dove potessero cadere.
E diciamo che spesso i bambini come i civili sono obiettivi voluti.
Intere città sono state distrutte apposta durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
Dalle mie parti Pippo uccise una ragazzina dell'età di mia figlia.
Non fu un errore.
Chi tradisce non lo fa per fare male.
Se ne frega del rischio, ma spera che non accada nulla.
Chi sgancia le bombe ha la certezza di provocare vittime, sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché in fin dei conti ammettere di avere al fianco un uomo che non è così perfetto un po' danneggia anche l'immagine che ci si è creati.
> Io noto che non poche  donne tengono molto a questa visione di sé che è anche il valore che si attribuiscono.
> Sono orgogliose e se la prendono - in genere - se le contraddici, se manchi agli appuntamenti, se fai dei regali sbagliati, anche se ti vesti non in maniera adeguata uscendo con loro o per comportamenti che loro si attendono in quelle occasioni.
> A volte ho la sensazione che relazionarsi con questo genere di donne sia come avere uno scambio commerciale, in cui il valore che loro attribuiscono alla concessione del loro tempo che mettono a disposizione per te debba essere ripagato in altra maniera, ovvero attraverso una sottomissione alle loro aspettative, senza troppi sconti.
> ...


Io veramente pensavo di stare con una brava persona e piuttosto intelligente. Invece non era né una cosa né un’altra. 
Perché io sono una brava persona e sufficientemente intelligente. Dovevo cercare un cretino delinquente?


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io veramente pensavo di stare con una brava persona e piuttosto intelligente. Invece non era né una cosa né un’altra.
> Perché io sono una brava persona e sufficientemente intelligente. Dovevo cercare un cretino delinquente?


Lui non definisce te.
Non per quello che ti nasconde, intendo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Proprio questa mattina mi è venuta in mente una cosa: quando ho ricevuto il “gentilissimo” sms della tipa, mio marito è crollato in un pianto a dirotto. Piano piano è venuto fuori dalla sua bocca l’accaduto.
> 
> Nella prima settimana era molto più sincero secondo me perché mi ha raccontato la realtà di una relazione extraconiugale. Il fatto che lei era sempre ben vestita e truccata “appariscente”, che aveva il piacere della sua presenza e tutte le cose che lo hanno allontanato da me e lo hanno fatto cedere. Poi ha cominciato a convincersi che la colpa era solo di lei e che lui si è ritrovato in balia di una manipolatrice che non lo lasciava in pace.
> A cosa devo credere secondo voi? Alla prima versione a caldo o alle versioni successive a freddo?
> ...


Le due versioni si completano. Una terza farebbe capire meglio.


----------



## Nike (13 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si, devi lavorare quasi esclusivamente su di te. Lo so che sembra strano, ma il meccanismo del post tradimento che stai sperimentando è ingannevole perché contraddittorio.
> Auspichi inconsciamente che ogni sfaccettatura di quel tradimento abbia una blanda importanza quando in realtà non fai altro che scavare nel tentativo di trovare cose ben più importanti. Questo perché istintivamente sai bene cosa cercare. Non solo, laddove non trovi informazioni il tuo cervello sa ricostruire intuitivamente le situazioni per quello che potrebbero essere state. Questo significa che il tuo background, anche se sei sempre stata una persona fedele, ti rende perfettamente in grado di comprendere. Soprattutto questo significa che tuo marito non è un alieno, ma che l'accezione idealista di cui lo investirci era, purtroppo, una tua elaborazione frutto del solito bisogno di certezze di cui puntualmente necessitiamo è che erroneamente deleghiamo all'altro. Tutto questo non è sbagliato, siamo esseri sociali. Trovare una persona che ci faccia da specchio è un modo veloce ed efficace per sentirci al sicuro.
> 
> Poco male, perché nel momento in cui ti accorgi che quel sostentamento esterno fallisce, capisci che è il momento di ritrovare stabilità ed equilibrio nel posto migliore che hai. Ovvero te stessa.
> ...


Devo dire che sto veramente facendo dei passi avanti sulla mia autostima anche se ogni tanto ricado verso il basso. Sto anche incominciando, anche se con grandissima fatica, a vedere l’altra per quello che è. Lui stesso ammette di averla idealizzata vedendola in un modo distorto e che ora si rende conto di quello che la tipa è in realtà. Posso credergli o meno ma penso che gli ormoni, all’epoca, gli abbiano davvero offuscato il cervello.

Gli sto facendo capire che per quanto mi riguarda le cose non potranno più essere come prima. Dentro di me qualcosa si è spezzato e non potrò ricostruire ma forse ricominciare o rinnovare: questo gli fa male e non lo riesce ad accettare. 

Vorrebbe che tutto tornasse come prima ma questo non credo sia possibile. Non si può costruire su un terreno sconnesso. Per lui è questa la cosa più difficile: accettare che io sia cambiata nei suoi confronti e che la mia visione del nostro matrimonio sia completamente diversa rispetto al “prima del messaggino”. Ho perduto completamente la serenità e spesso mi aiuta pensare che ci siamo incontrati qualche mese fa e che stiamo iniziando insieme una nuova relazione.

Non voglio buttare via tutto il nostro passato ma mi rendo conto che ho costruito il mio matrimonio su degli ideali che sono stati completamente infranti dal suo tradimento. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (13 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, da quello che dici, lui continua a sostenere tale versione...
> Nel post precedente ho parlato che lui ti facilita il lavoro (sul fatto che è pentito), qui però c'è un grosso ostacolo da rimuovere: l'immane lavoro interiore di cui si parla ha come base di partenza la verità su quanto è accaduto.
> La semplice verità. Altrimenti, per come la vedo io, non si parte nemmeno col percorso, che tra l'altro, non è un viaggio di piacere.
> 
> ...


Si, lui continua a sostenere la sua versione e questo mi fa incazzare da matti. 
Gli ho fatto chiaramente capire che ho bisogno di sapere la realtà dei fatti per poter capire su cosa lavorare.
Sono arrivata al punto di accettare anche che se la sia portata a letto anche a casa nostra ma lui continua ad avere paura. Forse più di se stesso per essersi reso conto di quello che ha fatto andando completamente contro la sua forma mentis ed il suo modo di affrontare la vita.

A nostro figlio a sempre insegnato i valori più alti di un essere umano ed il fatto di aver infranto in quel modo tutto questo cedendo ai bassi istinti non lo fa proprio dormire. È come se in realtà avesse tradito se stesso.

Ogni tanto riusciamo a parlarne in maniera tranquilla e calma ma come si va più in là con il discorso, va nel panico e mi dice: basta, non ce la faccio più a ripensarci.. ed ha quel punto ha un crollo emotivo.



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (13 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No a me ERRORE mi fa diventare idrofoba. Errore è se scrivi erore per sbagliata digitazione. Insomma una mancanza colposa o preterintenzionale.
> Se tradisci è premeditato.
> È una carognata, è una cattiveria fatta A ME. Lo so che non è volontà di fare male, ma è seguire il proprio (presunto) interesse fregandosene degli effetti collaterali. Proprio come chi SA che cercando di bombardare la ferrovia può colpire una scuola. I bambini non erano l’obiettivo, solo un effetto collaterale indesiderato.
> Ma la possibilità di quel l’effetto dovrebbe lavorare per la pace strenuamente.
> E che io ero forse Hitler?


Concordo in pieno. Se tradisci è perché lo vuoi fare, è una volontà. Se esci con una donna di nascosto da tua moglie lo fai non per andare a raccogliere funghi insieme ma per portartela a letto. Punto.

Se hai il cervello non obnubilato dagli ormoni sai che il tuo gesto avrà sicuramente delle conseguenze devastanti sulla persona che hai accanto e con la quale hai stretto un patto di fedeltà.

Ma se è più forte di te cedere e calarti i pantaloni allora vuol dire che in quel momento per te la tua compagna non conta nulla e preferisci spassartela con la prima che passa.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (13 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le due versioni si completano. Una terza farebbe capire meglio.


Come potrei ottenere una terza versione?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Proprio questa mattina mi è venuta in mente una  cosa: quando ho ricevuto il “gentilissimo” sms della tipa, mio marito è  crollato in un pianto a dirotto. Piano piano è venuto fuori dalla sua  bocca l’accaduto.
> 
> Nella prima settimana era molto più sincero secondo me perché mi ha  raccontato la realtà di una relazione extraconiugale. Il fatto che lei  era sempre ben vestita e truccata “appariscente”, che aveva il piacere  della sua presenza e tutte le cose che lo hanno allontanato da me e lo  hanno fatto cedere. Poi ha cominciato a convincersi che la colpa era  solo di lei e che lui si è ritrovato in balia di una manipolatrice che  non lo lasciava in pace.
> A cosa devo credere secondo voi? Alla prima versione a caldo o alle versioni successive a freddo?
> ...


Sono meccanismi di autodifesa, anche lui sta metabolizzando
io ho voluto andare a fondo come e forse più di te, perchè come sono  fatta solo una volta toccato il fondo sentivo di  poter risalire
almeno secondo il mio carattere
sta attenta solo che a volte toccato il fondo si può anche cominciare a scavare e invece è su che devi andare.

Adesso, ti sembrerà assurdo perchè con la testa sarai sempre e solo  all'sms e al prima sms, ma devi concentrarti su te, sulle cose che ti  interessano, sulla tua vita, su cosa ti piace fare e farlo
se non ce l'hai cercati un attività, ritrova la tua te e la tua autostima....
se vuoi approfondire per capire meglio chiediti e chiedigli cosa non va  nel vostro rapporto, cosa può essere migliorabile, cosa vi manca  singolarmente e come coppia... cominciate da qui


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> D
> 
> Non voglio buttare via tutto il nostro passato ma mi rendo conto che ho costruito il mio matrimonio su degli ideali che sono stati completamente infranti dal suo tradimento.
> 
> ...


Una delle cose che più mi è venuta a mancare dopo il tradimento è stata la presenza della complicità con mia moglie.
Ho avvertito la distanza di lei da me e il suo essermi antagonista  mentre mi rendevo gradualmente conto che lei e l'amante erano divenuti complici nel celarsi alla mia vista.
Questa complicità dubito si ristabilirà mai completamente, forse neppure in parte.
Mi è capitato di cercarla altrove.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, lui continua a sostenere la sua versione e questo mi fa incazzare da matti.
> Gli ho fatto chiaramente capire che ho bisogno di sapere la realtà dei fatti per poter capire su cosa lavorare.
> Sono arrivata al punto di accettare anche che se la sia portata a letto anche a casa nostra ma lui continua ad avere paura. Forse più di se stesso per essersi reso conto di quello che ha fatto andando completamente contro la sua forma mentis ed il suo modo di affrontare la vita.
> 
> ...



Tu hai in mano, magari senza saperlo, un'arma potentissima. L'sms di lei.
Sai che significa? Addebito pressoché garantito in una eventuale separazione. Fagli presente questo, quando inizia ad avere le sue crisi. Eh. Che " poveretto, e' stato irretito da una arpia, per cui va in crisi solo a parlarne" non si può sentire. Ricordagli un attimino chi è in posizione di chiedere cosa. Che se lui si è scelto una amante fuori di testa è colpa sua.  Iniziate da qui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No a me ERRORE mi fa diventare idrofoba. Errore è se scrivi erore per sbagliata digitazione. Insomma una mancanza colposa o preterintenzionale.
> Se tradisci è premeditato.
> È una carognata, è una cattiveria fatta A ME. Lo so che non è volontà di fare male, ma è seguire il proprio (presunto) interesse fregandosene degli effetti collaterali. Proprio come chi SA che cercando di bombardare la ferrovia può colpire una scuola. I bambini non erano l’obiettivo, solo un effetto collaterale indesiderato.
> Ma la possibilità di quel l’effetto dovrebbe lavorare per la pace strenuamente.
> E che io ero forse Hitler?


non ti soffermare sulla parola. Conta il concetto, volere un'ammissione di colpa ad ogni costo.
Quello che è stato è stato è non si può cambiare. Non servono tutta quella serie di scusanti per recuperare


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una delle cose che più mi è venuta a mancare dopo il tradimento è stata la presenza della complicità con mia moglie.
> Ho avvertito la distanza di lei da me e il suo essermi antagonista  mentre mi rendevo gradualmente conto che lei e l'amante erano divenuti complici nel celarsi alla mia vista.
> Questa complicità dubito si ristabilirà mai completamente, forse neppure in parte.
> Mi è capitato di cercarla altrove.


Bello quello che hai scritto, triste ma bello, lettura perfetta...
eppure io ancora ho complicità con mio marito, all'inizio no ovviamente... 

scusa ma non ti capita a volte di ridere insieme su un film che parla di tradimenti, o di guardarvi capendo quel che state pensando senza dirlo?
mio marito è diventato molto più attento di prima a tutti i miei segnali corporei o forse lo era anche prima ma non lo vedevo, mi stupisce anche molto questa cosa...
riesce a leggermi, non tutto chiaramente, ma sicuramente molto più di prima...
e io evito di leggerlo troppo ...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Bello quello che hai scritto, triste ma bello, lettura perfetta...
> eppure io ancora ho complicità con mio marito, all'inizio no ovviamente...
> 
> scusa ma non ti capita a volte di ridere insieme su un film che parla di tradimenti, o di guardarvi capendo quel che state pensando senza dirlo?
> ...


Ci conosciamo più di prima, l'intuizione non è venuta a mancare.
Manca quella sensazione di "noi due contro tutti", per dirla in poche parole (anche un po' imprecise).


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, lui continua a sostenere la sua versione e questo mi fa incazzare da matti.
> Gli ho fatto chiaramente capire che ho bisogno di sapere la realtà dei fatti per poter capire su cosa lavorare.
> Sono arrivata al punto di accettare anche che se la sia portata a letto anche a casa nostra ma lui continua ad avere paura. Forse più di se stesso per essersi reso conto di quello che ha fatto andando completamente contro la sua forma mentis ed il suo modo di affrontare la vita.
> 
> ...


Sì, lui ha paura, non so se abbia paura anche di se stesso per essere andato contro i suoi principi, di sicuro ha il terrore che vada a finire a ramengo.
Qui solo tu puoi arrivare a convincerlo che, parlando, non peggiorerà la situazione.
Il crollo emotivo se lo fa venire perché se la fa sotto dalla paura, mi fido poco del ripristino del codice morale a cose fatte di una certa durata...scusa se posso sembrarti brutale e cinica, ma è quello che penso.
Se proprio pensi che da lui non otterrai di più di quello che sai, non ti resta che rivolgerti alla tipa. Io l'avrei già fatto da mo', non ho tutta la tua pazienza.


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo più di prima, l'intuizione non è venuta a mancare.
> Manca quella sensazione di "noi due contro tutti", per dirla in poche parole (anche un po' imprecise).


L'hai espresso benissimo, ti capisco molto bene!


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lui ha paura, non so se abbia paura anche di se stesso per essere andato contro i suoi principi, di sicuro ha il terrore che vada a finire a ramengo.
> Qui solo tu puoi arrivare a convincerlo che, parlando, non peggiorerà la situazione.
> Il crollo emotivo se lo fa venire perché se la fa sotto dalla paura, mi fido poco del ripristino del codice morale a cose fatte di una certa durata...scusa se posso sembrarti brutale e cinica, ma è quello che penso.
> Se proprio pensi che da lui non otterrai di più di quello che sai, non ti resta che rivolgerti alla tipa. Io l'avrei già fatto da mo', non ho tutta la tua pazienza.


scusa ma la tipa che può mai dirti? al max cazzate....
se è sincera la sua verità sui fatti, sua quindi in base a come l'ha vissuta lei 
e che te ne fai?
non ti fidi di lui figuriamoci che affidabilità puo avere lei per di più femmina ferita ....
al max puoi forse capire se a lei lui interessa ancora non credo di più.


----------



## Nike (13 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



arula ha detto:


> scusa ma la tipa che può mai dirti? al max cazzate....
> se è sincera la sua verità sui fatti, sua quindi in base a come l'ha vissuta lei
> e che te ne fai?
> non ti fidi di lui figuriamoci che affidabilità puo avere lei per di più femmina ferita ....
> al max puoi forse capire se a lei lui interessa ancora non credo di più.


Si, decisamente lei potrebbe dirmi solo cazzate per farmi del male visto che a detta sua era lui che la tradiva con me e non viceversa. Ha fatto di tutto per portarmelo via ed un confronto diretto non credo sarebbe produttivo ma, in questo caso,  distruttivo. Sicuramente inventerebbe cose non vere pur di ferirmi ed in questo momento non riuscirei a discernere la menzogna dalla verità.

Sicuramente dal punto di vista della tipa, lui era innamorato cotto di lei.

Io non ho precisato, forse per paura che qualcuno possa riconoscersi in quanto racconto, che la “signora” in questione è una molto conosciuta per essere una facile che ci sta con tutti. 
Il suo accanimento era stato per il fatto che secondo lei aveva finalmente trovato l’uomo della sua vita e che avrebbero anche dovuto fare dei figli insieme visto che lei è ancora giovane... (parole di lei) 

È una donna molto sola perché dopo averci provato con tutti gli uomini che conosce (basta che respirino) ed essersi inimicata la maggior parte delle sue colleghe di lavoro, amiche e conoscenti perché la conoscono come una potenziale rovina famiglie, ha trovato l’unico uomo che ha saputo ascoltare i suoi piagnistei e cercare di aiutarla. Penso che in lui abbia cercato in qualche modo un uomo che avrebbe potuto ridarle credibilità e dignità.

A mio marito lei non interessa e, da quello che ho capito, non è mai interessata se non dal punto di vista sessuale. Comincio veramente a credere che a lui (volente o nolente) sia semplicemente sfuggita la cosa di mano e si sia fatto trascinare. 



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (13 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una delle cose che più mi è venuta a mancare dopo il tradimento è stata la presenza della complicità con mia moglie.
> Ho avvertito la distanza di lei da me e il suo essermi antagonista  mentre mi rendevo gradualmente conto che lei e l'amante erano divenuti complici nel celarsi alla mia vista.
> Questa complicità dubito si ristabilirà mai completamente, forse neppure in parte.
> Mi è capitato di cercarla altrove.


Mi hai dato uno dei focus su cui lavorare. Uno dei miei dolori più grandi è proprio il fatto della loro complicità nel tramare alle mie spalle... l’essere stata volutamente esclusa da mio marito a favore di un’altra donna.

Grazie Danny


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (13 Dicembre 2017)

Mi state aiutando in un modo che non potete nemmeno immaginare!!! Scusate ma volevo proprio dirvelo [emoji255]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Come potrei ottenere una terza versione?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Chiedendo a lui di conciliare le prime Due.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. Se tradisci è perché lo vuoi fare, è una volontà. Se esci con una donna di nascosto da tua moglie lo fai non per andare a raccogliere funghi insieme ma per portartela a letto. Punto.
> 
> Se hai il cervello non obnubilato dagli ormoni sai che il tuo gesto avrà sicuramente delle conseguenze devastanti sulla persona che hai accanto e con la quale hai stretto un patto di fedeltà.
> 
> ...


Danny che è milanese ha capito a quale bombardamento pensavo.
Beh ai milanesi non è ancora passata.
Certe cose non passano, per me.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, decisamente lei potrebbe dirmi solo cazzate per farmi del male visto che a detta sua era lui che la tradiva con me e non viceversa. Ha fatto di tutto per portarmelo via ed un confronto diretto non credo sarebbe produttivo ma, in questo caso,  distruttivo. Sicuramente inventerebbe cose non vere pur di ferirmi ed in questo momento non riuscirei a discernere la menzogna dalla verità.
> 
> Sicuramente dal punto di vista della tipa, lui era innamorato cotto di lei.
> 
> ...


Ma sai che non riesco a capire?
Il punto non è quanto gli interessava lei, ma quanto gli interessavi e gli interessi tu.


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che non riesco a capire?
> Il punto non è quanto gli interessava lei, ma quanto gli interessavi e gli interessi tu.


Sia prima di arrivare a quello non hai passato la fase 'a che livello è con lei?' Ti serve per capire se vuoi e puoi ancora investire su un noi con lui.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> sia semplicemente sfuggita la cosa di mano e si sia fatto trascinare.


Fatti spiegare bene come era la cosa quando la "aveva in mano" ..


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Sia prima di arrivare a quello non hai passato la fase 'a che livello è con lei?' Ti serve per capire se vuoi e puoi ancora investire su un noi con lui.


No. 
Sono egocentrica nelle relazioni. Come le amanti, mi interessa cosa c’è con me.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Personalmente non avevo aspettative assurde, pensavo solo che fosse come me
> che sapesse scansare gli ostacoli come facevo io... e invece...
> e soprattutto si è cercato esattamente quello che non ero io una troia fragile
> una con cui parlare di sesso e che lo vedesse come un dio senza mettere in dubbio la sua parola come faccio io considerandolo un mio pari
> ...


Sai, forse sarà solo un caso, ma mi sembra che tutte noi abbiamo avuto un paio di caratteristiche comuni: abbiamo fatto le mamme per i nostri mariti e siamo donne determinate....
E loro scappano a gambe levate cercando rifugio verso la “figlia”...da coccolare e a volte pure demente ....con cui non doversi sentire in difetto...
Sbaglio?


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Proprio questa mattina mi è venuta in mente una cosa: quando ho ricevuto il “gentilissimo” sms della tipa, mio marito è crollato in un pianto a dirotto. Piano piano è venuto fuori dalla sua bocca l’accaduto.
> 
> Nella prima settimana era molto più sincero secondo me perché mi ha raccontato la realtà di una relazione extraconiugale. Il fatto che lei era sempre ben vestita e truccata “appariscente”, che aveva il piacere della sua presenza e tutte le cose che lo hanno allontanato da me e lo hanno fatto cedere. Poi ha cominciato a convincersi che la colpa era solo di lei e che lui si è ritrovato in balia di una manipolatrice che non lo lasciava in pace.
> A cosa devo credere secondo voi? Alla prima versione a caldo o alle versioni successive a freddo?
> ...


Devi credere al fatto che dopo aver visto la tua reazione ha preferito glissare... 

Ora devi solo capire cosa vuoi fare del dopo. Lui non se n’e ‘ andata con lei  e voi avete i figli grandi e fuori casa, quindi non è questo il deterrente. 
Cambia atteggiamento. Prendi le distanze...
Non assillare lui è te ...non arrivi da nessuna parte ...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sai, forse sarà solo un caso, ma mi sembra che tutte noi abbiamo avuto un paio di caratteristiche comuni: abbiamo fatto le mamme per i nostri mariti e siamo donne determinate....
> E loro scappano a gambe levate cercando rifugio verso la “figlia”...da coccolare e a volte pure demente ....con cui non doversi sentire in difetto...
> Sbaglio?





occhitristi ha detto:


> Devi credere al fatto che dopo aver visto la tua reazione ha preferito glissare...
> 
> Ora devi solo capire cosa vuoi fare del dopo. Lui non se n’e ‘ andata con lei  e voi avete i figli grandi e fuori casa, quindi non è questo il deterrente.
> Cambia atteggiamento. Prendi le distanze...
> Non assillare lui è te ...non arrivi da nessuna parte ...


E reagite da mamme, perdonando e dando loro la possibilità di dire “non lo faccio più. Promesso!”.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sai, forse sarà solo un caso, ma mi sembra che tutte noi abbiamo avuto un paio di caratteristiche comuni: abbiamo fatto le mamme per i nostri mariti e siamo donne determinate....
> E loro scappano a gambe levate cercando rifugio verso la “figlia”...da coccolare e a volte pure demente ....con cui non doversi sentire in difetto...
> Sbaglio?


Sì.
Se hai fatto la mamma senz'altro.
Per prima cosa perché hai tentato di entrare in competizione con una figura generalmente inarrivabile, e questo sancisce già in partenza la sconfitta a cui sei destinata, secondo perché la donna materna normalmente non ha un grande appeal erotico.
L'uomo non cerca la figlia, ma sicuramente non può desiderare a lungo una seconda madre, soprattutto quando la prima magari è ancora viva.
Io più che di figura materna parlerei pero' dell'abitudine frequentemente femminile di controllare ed educare come un figlio e secondo la propria visione gli uomini, cosa che spinge loro a cercare boccate d'aria né più né meno come farebbe qualsiasi adolescente.
Se si vogliono persone adulte al proprio fianco bisogna imparare a trattarle da adulte fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E reagite da mamme, perdonando e dando loro la possibilità di dire “non lo faccio più. Promesso!”.


Quotone


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E reagite da mamme, perdonando e dando loro la possibilità di dire “non lo faccio più. Promesso!”.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotone


....dal mio punto di vista la mammitudine in coppia è stato un errore fondamentale......come del resto assumere il ruolo paterno..... sigh


----------



## arula (14 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sai, forse sarà solo un caso, ma mi sembra che tutte noi abbiamo avuto un paio di caratteristiche comuni: abbiamo fatto le mamme per i nostri mariti e siamo donne determinate.... E loro scappano a gambe levate cercando rifugio verso la “figlia”...da coccolare e a volte pure demente ....con cui non doversi sentire in difetto... Sbaglio?


  non sbagli; mi ha confidato dopo un anno dall'accaduto, che è difficile tenere il mio passo,  gli ho risposto che non è mica una competizione.


----------



## arula (14 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Sono egocentrica nelle relazioni. Come le amanti, mi interessa cosa c’è con me.


Penso che una persona sia anche la somma delle sue esperienze, se non conosco quelle (sopratutto quando fresche) non conosco la persona... è come voler riequilibrare il rapporto che si è sbilanciato per poter avere un nuovo inizio.

Non ti è mai capitato di voler sapere i precedenti amori della persona che ti interessa?

Capire cosa gli piaceva e cosa no nelle persone; un nuovo corteggiamento in atto.
E' chiaro che in questo caso il saperlo fa male a differenza del racconto di amori passati, ma anche in questo caso son passati se si vuol riniziare e anche in questo caso è corteggiamento, solo che lui non lo sa e a volte manco lei scambiandolo per sola gelosia e rabbia... 

quello che stai chiamando egocentrismo io lo chiamerei più autodifesa e in parte egoismo più che egocentrismo (non è un offesa per carità sarà il tuo modo di interfacciarti all'amore).


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Penso che una persona sia anche la somma delle sue esperienze, se non conosco quelle (sopratutto quando fresche) non conosco la persona... è come voler riequilibrare il rapporto che si è sbilanciato per poter avere un nuovo inizio.
> 
> *Non ti è mai capitato di voler sapere i precedenti amori della persona che ti interessa?
> *
> ...


mai, non mi interessa il passato.
Credo di essere l'esatto opposto delle ex  fidanzate di mio marito, altrimenti si sarebbe tenuto le altre. Non credi?
L'unica cosa che ho chiesto quante ne aveva avute. Ecco, la quantità mi fa la differrenza, segno di stabilità.


----------



## arula (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mai, non mi interessa il passato.
> *Credo* di essere l'esatto opposto delle ex  fidanzate di mio marito, altrimenti si sarebbe tenuto le altre. *Non credi?*
> L'unica cosa che ho chiesto quante ne aveva avute. Ecco, la quantità mi fa la differrenza, segno di stabilità.


No non penso di essere così diversa da tante altre
penso solo di essere stata al momento giusto nel posto giusto
e penso che sicuramente in me abbia visto qualcosa che gli piaceva come in altre sue esperienze e forse qualcosa di diverso in positivo rispetto a cose che aveva precedentemente vissuto.
Anche io ho visto e vedo cose che mi piacciono (cose che anche altri possono vedere) e cose che non mi piacciono (che in pochi possono vedere e che sopporto senza difficoltà) ma soprattutto ha cose positivamente diverse da esperienze negative precedenti.
Sicuramente sono diversa perchè tutti siamo diversi e per fortuna, ma abbiamo anche caratteristiche che ci accomunano.

In compenso dopo il tradimento l'ho visto con occhi diversi così fragile, insicuro e bambino, mentre io sempre più donna, mamma e moglie...
ora è ancora un po squilibrata la coppia ma lui sta lavorando parecchio e io non corro per farmi ogni tanto raggiungere...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Penso che una persona sia anche la somma delle sue esperienze, se non conosco quelle (sopratutto quando fresche) non conosco la persona... è come voler riequilibrare il rapporto che si è sbilanciato per poter avere un nuovo inizio.
> 
> Non ti è mai capitato di voler sapere i precedenti amori della persona che ti interessa?
> 
> ...


No è egocentrismo. Conosco bene il significato delle parole. 
A me danno fastidio anche le relazioni precedenti, per dire.
Ma non penso neppure che possano dirmi granché della persona che mi interessa.
Sarebbe come stabilire in base alle difficoltà di digestione dei peperoni se si potrà digerire il riso in bianco...o viceversa.


----------



## arula (14 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è egocentrismo. Conosco bene il significato delle parole.
> A me danno fastidio anche le relazioni precedenti, per dire.
> Ma non penso neppure che possano dirmi granché della persona che mi interessa.
> Sarebbe come stabilire in base alle difficoltà di digestione dei peperoni se si potrà digerire il riso in bianco...o viceversa.


sei un po cinica oggi direi
è vero che ognuno è quel che è nel momento in cui lo è
ma secondo questo concetto non dovremmo studiare la storia a scuola
e invece si studia perchè c'è tanto da imparare dal passato
non è per forsa un indagine ma si può comprenderne la necessità o la curiosità
come quando chiedi che lavoro fai, da dove vieni che scuole hai fatto
non cambia il tuo essere di adesso ma fa si che ti conosca meglio

soprattutto c'è tanto da imparare dagli errori...


----------



## Nike (14 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fatti spiegare bene come era la cosa quando la "aveva in mano" ..


Nel senso che riusciva ad evitare lei e le sue avances. Ci ha provato per parecchi mesi fino a che lui ha accettato di andare a bere un aperitivo con lei. Poi è stato tutto un susseguirsi di eventi che lo hanno portato sempre di più ad avvicinarsi a lei in un altro modo.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> In compenso dopo il tradimento l'ho visto con occhi diversi così fragile, insicuro e bambino, mentre io sempre più donna, mamma e moglie...
> ora è ancora un po squilibrata la coppia ma lui sta lavorando parecchio e io non corro per farmi ogni tanto raggiungere...


Perché mai dovresti vederlo così debole e tu così forte?
Mi sembra di leggerti come figura femminile prevaricatrice.
Tu maturi, lui si sminuisce.
Potrebbe solo essere che fa il cane bastonato perché lo cazzi di continuo.
Certo quando vi siete sposati avrà apprezzato proprio questa dote, per questo ti ha scelta.
E parlo anche per me, il fatto di gestire quasi in toto famiglia, casa, è varie, Mi ha fatto capire che la scelta di mio marito è ricaduta su me proprio per la questa mia capacità
Ragione per la quale non mi impegno più come prima, ora mi dedico a me stessa.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Dicembre 2017)

*...*



Nike ha detto:


> Nel senso che riusciva ad evitare lei e le sue avances. Ci ha provato per parecchi mesi fino a che lui ha accettato di andare a bere un aperitivo con lei. Poi è stato tutto un susseguirsi di eventi che lo hanno portato sempre di più ad avvicinarsi a lei in un altro modo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


.. e continuava ad "avere in mano" anche mentre sceglieva autonomamente di avvicinarsi...


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e continuava ad "avere in mano" anche mentre sceglieva autonomamente di avvicinarsi...


Più che altro si parla di eventi... ma io parlerei di _azioni_.


----------



## Nike (14 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Certo che si parla di azioni. Lui ha fatto quello che ha fatto solo ed esclusivamente per una sua volontà. Alla sua età dovrebbe sapere che un determinato tipo di azione porta a determinate reazioni e conseguenze. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (14 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Sono ancora nella fase delle riflessioni e mi rendo conto di aver idealizzato mio marito in una maniera completamente sbagliata. In certi momenti è come se mi svegliassi da un sogno rendendomi conto della realtà della vita. Ho sognato per troppi anni o forse ho solamente dormito ed ora ho avuto davvero un brusco risveglio. [emoji29]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (14 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sono ancora nella fase delle riflessioni e mi rendo conto di aver idealizzato mio marito in una maniera completamente sbagliata. In certi momenti è come se mi svegliassi da un sogno rendendomi conto della realtà della vita. Ho sognato per troppi anni o forse ho solamente dormito ed ora ho avuto davvero un brusco risveglio. [emoji29]
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Si, però devi valutare il fatto che lui si possa ravvedere, averne la possibilità.

Ovvio che per la condizione in cui ti trovi ora sei tu quella che ha bisogno di supporto. Smaltito il grosso dei brutti sentimenti che ti travolgono, dovrai iniziare a ragionare in quei termini. Non che sia un lavoro facile, anzi, potrebbe essere peggio. Pensa se lui si rivelasse recidivo, o quantomeno mantenesse una certa perseveranza di pensiero.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> sei un po cinica oggi direi
> è vero che ognuno è quel che è nel momento in cui lo è
> ma secondo questo concetto non dovremmo studiare la storia a scuola
> e invece si studia perchè c'è tanto da imparare dal passato
> ...


La storia è ricostruzione di eventi del passato, non c’entrano niente le relazioni interpersonali che si creano in una interazione, appunto, e che fanno porre le persone in un modo o in un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Nel senso che riusciva ad evitare lei e le sue avances. Ci ha provato per parecchi mesi fino a che lui ha accettato di andare a bere un aperitivo con lei. Poi è stato tutto un susseguirsi di eventi che lo hanno portato sempre di più ad avvicinarsi a lei in un altro modo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Noooo, ma non crederai a una cosa così? :facepalm:


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché mai dovresti vederlo così debole e tu così forte?
> Mi sembra di leggerti come figura femminile prevaricatrice.
> Tu maturi, lui si sminuisce.
> Potrebbe solo essere che fa il cane bastonato perché lo cazzi di continuo.
> ...


considerando che mi ha detto che è difficile stare al mio passo direi che più che prevaricatrice io si sente lui minus
io posso solo recriminare sull'averlo viziato, cosa che non faccio più, ma di sicuro l'ho trattato e visto sempre come mio pari...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> considerando che mi ha detto che è difficile stare al mio passo direi che più che prevaricatrice io si sente lui minusio posso solo recriminare sull'averlo viziato, cosa che non faccio più, ma di sicuro l'ho trattato e visto sempre come mio pari...


vedere questo non stare al tuo passo come un minus suo è una tua valutazione.Da parte sua potrebbe essere solo modo di affrontare le cose in ottica differente.Questo lo dico, perchè a me viene fatto notare in questi termini.E ti dirò con varie sfacettature mi viene detto, se non fossi critica con me stessa, lo avrei interpretato come un forte potere nelle mie mani.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> scusa ma la tipa che può mai dirti? al max cazzate....
> se è sincera *la sua verità sui fatti,* sua quindi in base a come l'ha vissuta lei
> e che te ne fai?
> non ti fidi di lui figuriamoci che affidabilità puo avere lei per di più femmina ferita ....
> al max puoi forse capire se a lei lui interessa ancora non credo di più.


Mah, per come la vedo io la verità sui fatti è una sola e quindi non è soggettiva.
Nike ha bisogno di chiarirsi le idee perché continua ad avere dubbi sullo "storico", su come si sono svolti effettivamente i fatti, era per questo obiettivo che consigliavo di rivolgersi alla tipa.
Meglio sarebbe se avesse una versione esaustiva dal marito per poi confrontarla con l'altra.
Meglio ancora sarebbe riuscire a metterci sopra una enorme pietra e ricominciare, idea però molto irrealistica, anzi, diciamo proprio una utopia!


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, per come la vedo io la verità sui fatti è una sola e quindi non è soggettiva.


  mi spiace deluderti, ma ognuno vive la stessa situazione in base alle proprie percezioni  altrimenti non ci sarebbero i fraintendimenti... che la base sia la stessa e che più versioni possano farti intravedere la realtà ci sta, ma che ognuno la distorca secondo la propria personale visione è assolutamente sempre verificabile.  Un po come il giochino del telefono, la stessa parola passando per più persone alla fine diventa un altra, eppure tutti si sono impegnati a dire quel che sentivano e basta....


----------



## Skorpio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, per come la vedo io la verità sui fatti è una sola e quindi non è soggettiva.


No Diletta..

Il fatto è oggettivo, la verità che ci sta dietro no

Parlavo con una amica circa il suo silenzio con un uomo che frequenta.

Il fatto oggettivo è il suo silenzio.

La verità che ci sta dietro può essere che questo silenzio vuol dire che non gliene frega nulla e non ci pensa neanche, ma potrebbe anche essere che si dilania tra mille dubbi e interrogativi, aspettando ogni istante un cenno dall'altro

L'altro vede il suo silenzio.

Ma non può essere certo di alcuna verità sul perché di quel silenzio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

La verità esiste ma è inconoscibile.
Può solo essere approssimata.
Perdonate la digressione.


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vedere questo non stare al tuo passo come un minus suo è una tua valutazione.Da parte sua potrebbe essere solo modo di affrontare le cose in ottica differente.Questo  lo dico, perchè a me viene fatto notare in questi termini.E ti dirò con  varie sfacettature mi viene detto, se non fossi critica con me stessa,  lo avrei interpretato come un forte potere nelle mie mani.


non mia è proprio una sua valutazione, mio marit  parla poco ma se  parla dice quel che pensa senza troppe infrastrutture e nel modo più  chiaro possibile (cosa che proprio apprezzo)...

e quali dovrebbero essere queste ottiche che suggerisci?


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La verità esiste ma è inconoscibile.
> Può solo essere approssimata.
> Perdonate la digressione.


E vabbè mi provocate .... 

Non è la verità ad essere soggettiva, perché essa dipende dai fatti. Al limite, come osservi tu, è asintotica e conoscibile per approssimazione. 
Ciò che è veramente soggettiva è la rappresentazione del mondo che ci facciamo sulla base del mix dato da sensi, vissuto, esperienze e capacità individuali di capire cosa ci succede.
E questa rappresentazione è tutto ciò che siamo in grado di conoscere spacciandola a noi stessi e ahimè agli altri come la realtà.

Il guaio è che  appunto la realtà è un assioma.  E non si può nemmeno sapere se esiste davvero. Cit. Schopenhauer


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La verità esiste ma è inconoscibile.
> Può solo essere approssimata.
> Perdonate la digressione.


molto filosofico oggi? ^-^


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non mia è proprio una sua valutazione, mio marit  parla poco ma se  parla dice quel che pensa senza troppe infrastrutture e nel modo più  chiaro possibile (cosa che proprio apprezzo)...
> 
> e quali dovrebbero essere queste ottiche che suggerisci?


delegare a te il ruolo forte , perchè più comodo. E il tuo ego ne esce più rafforzato


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> molto filosofico oggi? ^-^


 no fumo nell'aria:rotfl:


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> delegare a te il ruolo forte , perchè più comodo. E il tuo ego ne esce più rafforzato


ci sta
si magari è anche un po' così


----------



## Nike (15 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> E vabbè mi provocate ....
> 
> Non è la verità ad essere soggettiva, perché essa dipende dai fatti. Al limite, come osservi tu, è asintotica e conoscibile per approssimazione.
> Ciò che è veramente soggettiva è la rappresentazione del mondo che ci facciamo sulla base del mix dato da sensi, vissuto, esperienze e capacità individuali di capire cosa ci succede.
> ...


La verità non la conoscerò mai perché distorta dal passare del tempo e dal momento emozionale/traumatico che mio marito sta vivendo ed ha vissuto. 

Confronto le cose che mi racconta con il mio vissuto in quel periodo, le sue reazioni, il suo mood nei miei confronti del periodo in cui è successa tutta questa grande schifezza.

Una mia cara amica psicologa mi dice sempre che spesso i ricordi vengono ricostruiti e non sempre corrispondono alla realtà: si riprogrammano dando, a volte, una versione distorta di quello che realmente è accaduto. 

Il fatto certo è il tradimento, la verità spesso è dimenticata o distorta (forse per non farmi del male) ma la domanda alla quale vorrei avere una risposta certa è: “perchè mi hai fatto questo?” Credo di avere il diritto di sapere questo è VOGLIO la verità..


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> La verità non la conoscerò mai perché distorta dal passare del tempo e dal momento emozionale/traumatico che mio marito sta vivendo ed ha vissuto.
> 
> Confronto le cose che mi racconta con il mio vissuto in quel periodo, le sue reazioni, il suo mood nei miei confronti del periodo in cui è successa tutta questa grande schifezza.
> 
> ...


Nessuno ti nega il diritto di cercarla. Ma tu chiedi a LUI di dirtela. E potrebbe non conoscerla affatto oppure avere un vissuto molto diverso dal tuo, incomprensibile per te se non a prezzo di dolorose ricostruzioni mnemoniche e inutili (tue) assunzioni di responsabilità in quel che è accaduto per SUA scelta. Ti ho già detto: parti TU dall'ipotesi peggiore per te e vedi cosa puoi tollerare. Al limite sarà meglio di come ti immagini.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> E vabbè mi provocate ....
> 
> Non è la verità ad essere soggettiva, perché essa dipende dai fatti. Al limite, come osservi tu, è asintotica e conoscibile per approssimazione.
> Ciò che è veramente soggettiva è la rappresentazione del mondo che ci facciamo sulla base del mix dato da sensi, vissuto, esperienze e capacità individuali di capire cosa ci succede.
> ...


Non mi sembra di aver detto qualcosa di diverso.
Aggiungo che, invece, la menzogna è riconoscibilissima.
Le menzogne sono dotate di una irreparabile incoerenza interna, sono contraddittorie con fatti evidenti.
Hanno bisogno di altre menzogne per potersi reggere.
Se sei un minimo buon detective, le sbugiardi subito.
Per questo se qualcuno secondo te mente, devi farlo parlare, porgli domande sulle circostanze di quello che non ti convince.
E' divertente vederli annaspare, vederli in difficoltà, cadere in contraddizione.


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver detto qualcosa di diverso.
> Aggiungo che, invece, la menzogna è riconoscibilissima.
> Le menzogne sono dotate di una irreparabile incoerenza interna, sono contraddittorie con fatti evidenti.
> Hanno bisogno di altre menzogne per potersi reggere.
> ...


Infatti ho detto che hai ragione  
Il mio intervento voleva rafforzare e precisare il tuo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che hai ragione
> Il mio intervento voleva rafforzare e precisare il tuo


Grazie per avermi accostato a Schopenhauer allora...


----------



## Nike (15 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Mi dite come si fa a contraddire di non essere stati in un determinato posto in uno specifico giorno pur avendo la prova inconfutabile data dalla posizione maps/localizzazione del telefonino ed altri dati sicuri forniti da varie App (non coordinate fra loro) che testimoniano tutte la stessa cosa?

Ditemelo voi perché non credo in una congiura dell’elettronica a fornire dati erronei proprio in alcuni momenti specifici...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> E vabbè mi provocate ....
> 
> Non è la verità ad essere soggettiva, perché essa dipende dai fatti. Al limite, come osservi tu, è asintotica e conoscibile per approssimazione.
> Ciò che è veramente soggettiva è la rappresentazione del mondo che ci facciamo sulla base del mix dato da sensi, vissuto, esperienze e capacità individuali di capire cosa ci succede.
> ...


Commosso saluto, ringrazio e quoto.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> La verità non la conoscerò mai perché distorta dal passare del tempo e dal momento emozionale/traumatico che mio marito sta vivendo ed ha vissuto.
> 
> Confronto le cose che mi racconta con il mio vissuto in quel periodo, le sue reazioni, il suo mood nei miei confronti del periodo in cui è successa tutta questa grande schifezza.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente vero per la questione dei ricordi.
Non per niente io ho tenuto un diario quotidiano annotando tutto.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mi dite come si fa a contraddire di non essere stati in un determinato posto in uno specifico giorno pur avendo la prova inconfutabile data dalla posizione maps/localizzazione del telefonino ed altri dati sicuri forniti da varie App (non coordinate fra loro) che testimoniano tutte la stessa cosa?
> 
> Ditemelo voi perché non credo in una congiura dell’elettronica a fornire dati erronei proprio in alcuni momenti specifici...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ci possono essere degli errori ma sono compremsibilmente tali.
La geolocalizzazione media è precisa.


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mi dite come si fa a contraddire di non essere stati in un determinato posto in uno specifico giorno pur avendo la prova inconfutabile data dalla posizione maps/localizzazione del telefonino ed altri dati sicuri forniti da varie App (non coordinate fra loro) che testimoniano tutte la stessa cosa?
> 
> Ditemelo voi perché non credo in una congiura dell’elettronica a fornire dati erronei proprio in alcuni momenti specifici...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


a me googlemap segna in una posizione di almeno tre km da quella dove sono
a volte la sovrapposizione di varie celle o molteplicità di wireless pubblici attivi genera dei ghost
di norma però è abbastanza precisa e comunque difficilmente si superano molti km

al massimo modifichi la realtà in questo caso se sei furbo


----------



## Nike (15 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Oggi parlando mi ha detto che lui la considerava (nonostante avessero già fatto sesso) solamente un’amica. Come fai a considerare amica una con cui vai a letto? Forse era la sua trombamica. [emoji29]

Penso che questo dovrebbe succedere ad un adolescente, non ad un uomo della sua età..

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, per come la vedo io la verità sui fatti è una sola e quindi non è soggettiva.
> Nike ha bisogno di chiarirsi le idee perché continua ad avere dubbi sullo "storico", su come si sono svolti effettivamente i fatti, era per questo obiettivo che consigliavo di rivolgersi alla tipa.
> Meglio sarebbe se avesse una versione esaustiva dal marito per poi confrontarla con l'altra.
> Meglio ancora sarebbe riuscire a metterci sopra una enorme pietra e ricominciare, idea però molto irrealistica, anzi, diciamo proprio una utopia!


Purtroppo l’unico modo per sapere la verità è indagare al di fuori dei soggetti.
Troppe balle...troppi sotterfugi.... qualunque cosa detta potrebbe essere potenzialmente  non vera..
ci sono passata anch’io nella fase : “la verità ad ogni costo...”
Ne hai bisogno come l’aria ...  ne sei stata privata completamente per così tanto tempo e in modo così prepotente che vorresti circondarti solo di quella.
Ma cambierebbe qualcosa?
Come dicevo a nike, le informazioni le ha:
Lui l’ha tradita e gli e’ piaciuto. Ha mentito, ha ospitato l’amante in casa...
Cosa cambia chi ha iniziato e con quale insistenza?
Secondo me niente.
Il “suo” uomo è quello lì. Punto.
Se lo vuoi te lo tieni così. O semplicemente lo accetteresti se un po’ meno fedifrago o con un po’ più di attenuanti?
Io ora quando ci penso  vedo due  poverini che si sono nascosti, uno che ha mentito e ha tolto spazio alla famiglia e che con il suo comportamento  mi ha tolto anni di vita e fatto soffrire come un cane.. ... e l’altra che ha vissuto di briciole in cambio di sensazioni intense e nella probabile convinzione che prima o poi l’avrebbe convinto a stare solo con lei...
Mi sento superiore ? Probabilmente si E non perché mi conformo alle convenzioni sociali perbeniste, ma semplicemente perché non voglio fare agli altri quelli che non vorrei fosse fatto a me. Semplice regola. Per me molto valida. 
Sbaglio? 
Boh? E francamente me ne infischio.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Come fai a considerare amica una con cui vai a letto?


Eccheccevò? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Schemi e corna, eterno binomio.


----------



## Dina74 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Oggi parlando mi ha detto che lui la considerava (nonostante avessero già fatto sesso) solamente un’amica. Come fai a considerare amica una con cui vai a letto? Forse era la sua trombamica. [emoji29]
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Infatti è una con cui ha trombato...e anche una amica. Non mi sembra strano...

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Oggi parlando mi ha detto che lui la considerava (nonostante avessero già fatto sesso) solamente un’amica. Come fai a considerare amica una con cui vai a letto? Forse era la sua trombamica. [emoji29]
> 
> Penso che questo dovrebbe succedere ad un adolescente, non ad un uomo della sua età..
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Io credo che si stia arrampicando sugli specchi.
Ma non so se vuole ingannarti (ancora) o se è proprio confuso.
Una terapia a volte è utile anche al traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Purtroppo l’unico modo per sapere la verità è indagare al di fuori dei soggetti.
> Troppe balle...troppi sotterfugi.... qualunque cosa detta potrebbe essere potenzialmente  non vera..
> ci sono passata anch’io nella fase : “la verità ad ogni costo...”
> Ne hai bisogno come l’aria ...  ne sei stata privata completamente per così tanto tempo e in modo così prepotente che vorresti circondarti solo di quella.
> ...


Già.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Oggi parlando mi ha detto che lui la considerava (nonostante avessero già fatto sesso) solamente un’amica. Come fai a considerare amica una con cui vai a letto? Forse era la sua trombamica. [emoji29]
> 
> Penso che questo dovrebbe succedere ad un adolescente, non ad un uomo della sua età..
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Probabilmente alla base c’era un rapporto amichevole, di attrazione è complicità 
Basta e avanza per una relazione


----------



## Circe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Oggi parlando mi ha detto che lui la considerava (nonostante avessero già fatto sesso) solamente un’amica. Come fai a considerare amica una con cui vai a letto? Forse era la sua trombamica. [emoji29]
> 
> Penso che questo dovrebbe succedere ad un adolescente, non ad un uomo della sua età..
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Se ti puo consolare mio marito ha avuto una relazione di anni con la mia migliore amica moglie del suo migliore amico (ci conoscevamo da wuando avevamo 18 anni ed e' successo a 35) e ha sempre detto che con lei faceva sesso e basta. Cose spinte che con me non faceva perche si imbarazzava. Lei si sottometteva e lui si sentiva un grande. Ho messo tanto tempo per capire che ognuno serviva a colmare le mancanze dell'altro... (quindi era uno pseudo amore, o chissa cos'altro perche magari si sono amati davvero in quei momenti ) fatto sta che come li ho scoperti non ci ha messo 2 giorni a scaricarla. Se ti puo aiutare ...a me e' successo anni fa......riportati al centro della tua vita.


----------



## Circe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> la domanda alla quale vorrei avere una risposta certa è: “perchè mi hai fatto questo?” Credo di avere il diritto di sapere questo è VOGLIO la verità..


 Non lo saprai mai, e ad un certo punto non te ne freghera piu niente saperlo


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Questo mi devasta: l’idea di lui che abbia potuto trovare il piacere con e nel corpo di lei.
> 
> Che lui abbia potuto toccare lei e poi toccare me...
> 
> ...



Non tradirebbe nessuno se non fosse un piacere.  Pero'  io non mi sono mai soffermata su loro due a letto, li posso immaginare benissimo tutto, e' tutto il resto che non perdono. Bugie a raffica, durata della storia, messaggi a raffica, anche quando le nostre figlie aprivano i regali di Natale,  capito dopo, lui era in bagno a messaggiare,  'doveva' per forza risponderle ad ogni messaggio, pure quando eravamo al ristorante con i nostri nipoti, e lo ricordo benissimo, trovavo strano quel giorno  il suo alzarsi  spesso da tavola,  insolito, ma purtroppo non ci pensavo proprio  avesse un'altra. Neppure vero notato i fiammiferi di un motel in una sua borsa di lavoro , dove per altri motivi avevo cercato documenti, e li avevo visti, senza leggere la  pubblicita'. Pure i souvenir a casa  si era portato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2017)

Circe ha detto:


> Se ti puo consolare mio marito ha avuto una relazione di anni con la mia migliore amica moglie del suo migliore amico (ci conoscevamo da wuando avevamo 18 anni ed e' successo a 35) e ha sempre detto che con lei faceva sesso e basta. Cose spinte che con me non faceva perche si imbarazzava. Lei si sottometteva e lui si sentiva un grande. Ho messo tanto tempo per capire che ognuno serviva a colmare le mancanze dell'altro... (quindi era uno pseudo amore, o chissa cos'altro perche magari si sono amati davvero in quei momenti ) fatto sta che come li ho scoperti non ci ha messo 2 giorni a scaricarla. Se ti puo aiutare ...a me e' successo anni fa......riportati al centro della tua vita.


Vero. Tante cose si capiscono. Ma se per un tuo desiderio/bisogno fai del male, meglio avresti fatto a legarti una macina al collo o, almeno, ad andare in terapia.


Circe ha detto:


> Non lo saprai mai, e ad un certo punto non te ne freghera piu niente saperlo


Vero anche questo.
Però non ci riuscirei se l’avessi tra i piedi.


----------



## Circe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero. Tante cose si capiscono. Ma se per un tuo desiderio/bisogno fai del male, meglio avresti fatto a legarti una macina al collo o, almeno, ad andare in terapia.
> 
> Vero anche questo.
> Però non ci riuscirei se l’avessi tra i piedi.


La loro terapia e' sesso con un "esterno" ah ah.....riuscirci con lui tra i piedi e' effettivamente la strada piu complicata, ma basta applicare la stessa leggerezza con la quale hanno scopato all'esterno e il gioco e' fatto


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Purtroppo l’unico modo per sapere la verità è indagare al di fuori dei soggetti.
> Troppe balle...troppi sotterfugi.... qualunque cosa detta potrebbe essere potenzialmente  non vera..
> ci sono passata anch’io nella fase : “la verità ad ogni costo...”
> Ne hai bisogno come l’aria ...  ne sei stata privata completamente per così tanto tempo e in modo così prepotente che vorresti circondarti solo di quella.
> ...


Bellissimo post!


----------



## mistral (18 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Nel senso che riusciva ad evitare lei e le sue avances. Ci ha provato per parecchi mesi fino a che lui ha accettato di andare a bere un aperitivo con lei. Poi è stato tutto un susseguirsi di eventi che lo hanno portato sempre di più ad avvicinarsi a lei in un altro modo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk





Brunetta ha detto:


> Noooo, ma non crederai a una cosa così? :facepalm:


Mah.Perche no?
Non mi pare che  le storie normali nascano in modo così diverso.Cambia solo che non ci si deve nascondere.
Uno ci prova,magari all'inizio non ci fa impazzire ,qualche volta magari si evita,poi un passo dopo l'altro inizia qualcosa e si scopre che l'altro non è così male.
Non credo che tutte le  storie nascano da colpi di fulmine o attrazioni sincrone.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah.Perche no?
> Non mi pare che  le storie normali nascano in modo così diverso.Cambia solo che non ci si deve nascondere.
> Uno ci prova,magari all'inizio non ci fa impazzire ,qualche volta magari si evita,poi un passo dopo l'altro inizia qualcosa e si scopre che l'altro non è così male.
> Non credo che tutte le  storie nascano da colpi di fulmine o attrazioni sincrone.


Diciamo pure che in una significativa percentuale dei casi è il maschio a insistere x vedersi e a martellare...  

Anche se da come descrive la storia l'uomo della nostra amica, pare sia andata esattamente al contrario..


----------



## mistral (18 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo pure che in una significativa percentuale dei casi è il maschio a insistere x vedersi e a martellare...
> 
> Anche se da come descrive la storia l'uomo della nostra amica, pare sia andata esattamente al contrario..


Forse qualche decennio fa.
Alcune delle mail dell'amica di mio marito le ho lette.
Dopo mesi di avances  lei gli ha scritto " lo so che sbaglio,se mi dici di smettere io smetto"
Frase di circostanza perché non mi risulta abbia smesso anzi,cercava di spingersi sempre più addentro alla confidenza e alla complicità.
Alla fine prese lei l'iniziativa evidenziando che se avesse aspettato lui non si concludeva.
Quindi mio  marito paraculo all'inverosimile.
Senza nulla togliere all'evidenza che le resistenze di mio marito siano state ridicole e magari strategiche per far si che lei si incaponisse sempre di più visto che è un'altra convinta che per la sua figa sei debba prendere il numerino.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse qualche decennio fa.
> Alcune delle mail dell'amica di mio marito le ho lette.
> Dopo mesi di avances  lei gli ha scritto " lo so che sbaglio,se mi dici di smettere io smetto"
> Frase di circostanza perché non mi risulta abbia smesso anzi,cercava di spingersi sempre più addentro alla confidenza e alla complicità.
> ...


Sicuramente Mia..

Però è anche vero che "scaldare" l'interlocutore può essere una strategia..

Voglio dire che non credo che lui per mail le mandasse degli estratti Delle lettere di san Paolo apostolo ai filippesi..


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non tradirebbe nessuno se non fosse un piacere.  Pero'  io non mi sono mai soffermata su loro due a letto, li posso immaginare benissimo tutto, e' tutto il resto che non perdono. Bugie a raffica, durata della storia, messaggi a raffica, anche quando le nostre figlie aprivano i regali di Natale,  capito dopo, lui era in bagno a messaggiare,  'doveva' per forza risponderle ad ogni messaggio, pure quando eravamo al ristorante con i nostri nipoti, e lo ricordo benissimo, trovavo strano quel giorno  il suo alzarsi  spesso da tavola,  insolito, ma purtroppo non ci pensavo proprio  avesse un'altra. Neppure vero notato i fiammiferi di un motel in una sua borsa di lavoro , dove per altri motivi avevo cercato documenti, e li avevo visti, senza leggere la  pubblicita'. Pure i souvenir a casa  si era portato.


Disincantata, quando  uno prende una sbandata non pensa ad altro che all’oggetto del suo desiderio...è come una malattia . Va anche oltre i doveri di padre ..vengono dopo tutti quanti...l’obiettivo è passare il più tempo possibile con lei.  
Quello che sto cercando di dire a Nike è che se si è deciso nel bene e nel male di continuare, perché non si riesce a vedere un futuro diverso da quello con il proprio marito, bisogna mandare giù il rospone e far fare a lui il lavoro . Altrimenti un calcio e nel sedere e finita lì.
Non rimuginare sull’altra per non dare a lei modo di rientrare nella coppia dalla finestra, quando è uscita già dal portone con tanti saluti e neanche grazie......c’è già stata abbastanza ..ora via , sciò !!!
Forse bisogna solo lasciarsi cullare dagli eventi e affidarsi a quell’altro che ha mandato tutto in frantumi e che ora ci deve dimostrare qualcosa...
Lo sto dicendo a lei per ripeterlo a me...
Non vedo altro modo per uscirne .... se si vuole uscirne....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah.Perche no?
> Non mi pare che  le storie normali nascano in modo così diverso.Cambia solo che non ci si deve nascondere.
> Uno ci prova,magari all'inizio non ci fa impazzire ,qualche volta magari si evita,poi un passo dopo l'altro inizia qualcosa e si scopre che l'altro non è così male.
> Non credo che tutte le  storie nascano da colpi di fulmine o attrazioni sincrone.


Non credo al poverino che sventurato rispose.


----------



## mistral (18 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente Mia..
> 
> Però è anche vero che "scaldare" l'interlocutore può essere una strategia..
> 
> Voglio dire che non credo che lui per mail le mandasse degli estratti Delle lettere di san Paolo apostolo ai filippesi..


Infatti è esattamente ciò che ho scritto.Lei lo solleticava e lui non è mancata la paraculaggine.


----------



## mistral (18 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo al poverino che sventurato rispose.


Ma nemmeno io .
Mica se uno viene corteggiato è uno sventurato.
Ci sta che se uno/a è impegnato,magari  può tirarla  più per le lunghe e farsi desiderare.
Ci sta anche che si sia titubanti nell'iniziare una possibile azione con probabilità di sventura.
La paraculaggine di mio marito gli fece dire a lei che forse era meglio non iniziare perché  si sarebbero messi nei casini.
Lei ovviamente gli disse che era un ingenuo e che per qualche scopata non sarebbe successo proprio nulla.Parola di esperta.
Di fronte a questa grande verità e rassicurazione ,vuoi mica tirarti indietro ?:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti è esattamente ciò che ho scritto.Lei lo solleticava e lui non è mancata la paraculaggine.


Ah ok..
Avevo capito che la paraculaggine di lui risiedesse nel non fare la mossa decisiva


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lei ovviamente gli disse che era un ingenuo e che per qualche scopata non sarebbe successo proprio nulla.
> 
> È la stessa cosa che che ha detto la tipa a mio marito: ha minimizzato persino la gravità del fatto che andassero a letto. Per lei evidentemente era una cosa normale e senza significato visto che lo faceva praticamente con tutti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno io .
> Mica se uno viene corteggiato è uno sventurato.
> Ci sta che se uno/a è impegnato,magari  può tirarla  più per le lunghe e farsi desiderare.
> Ci sta anche che si sia titubanti nell'iniziare una possibile azione con probabilità di sventura.
> ...





Nike ha detto:


> Lei ovviamente gli disse che era un ingenuo e che per qualche scopata non sarebbe successo proprio nulla.
> 
> È la stessa cosa che che ha detto la tipa a mio marito: ha minimizzato persino la gravità del fatto che andassero a letto. Per lei evidentemente era una cosa normale e senza significato visto che lo faceva praticamente con tutti.
> 
> ...


Io credo davvero che scopare non sia una cosa granché importante. Il problema è perché fare una cosa che non conta granché e crea dolore ad altri. E che, avendo la consapevolezza che che crea dolore, viene fatto mettendo in atto tutto un castello di espedienti e menzogne che crea anche più dolore.

Sono arrivata alla conclusione che è proprio il castello che interessa. Credo che gradualmente si arrivi a nascondere piccole cose anche irrilevanti per non dover render conto di ogni irrilevante scelta autonoma.
Il nascondere piccole cose, per evitare infinite o penose discussioni o giudizi negativi, porta a sviluppare rancore e insofferenza per chi fa sentire sotto tutela.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo davvero che scopare non sia una cosa granché importante. *Il problema è perché fare una cosa che non conta granché e crea dolore ad altri.* E che, avendo la consapevolezza che che crea dolore, viene fatto mettendo in atto tutto un castello di espedienti e menzogne che crea anche più dolore.
> 
> Sono arrivata alla conclusione che è proprio il castello che interessa. Credo che gradualmente si arrivi a nascondere piccole cose anche irrilevanti per non dover render conto di ogni irrilevante scelta autonoma.
> Il nascondere piccole cose, per evitare infinite o penose discussioni o giudizi negativi, porta a sviluppare rancore e insofferenza per chi fa sentire sotto tutela.


Perché non dovrebbe contare granché?


----------



## mistral (19 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ok..
> Avevo capito che la paraculaggine di lui risiedesse nel non fare la mossa decisiva


Anche.


----------



## mistral (19 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo davvero che scopare non sia una cosa granché importante. Il problema è perché fare una cosa che non conta granché e crea dolore ad altri. E che, avendo la consapevolezza che che crea dolore, viene fatto mettendo in atto tutto un castello di espedienti e menzogne che crea anche più dolore.
> 
> Sono arrivata alla conclusione che è proprio il castello che interessa. Credo che gradualmente si arrivi a nascondere piccole cose anche irrilevanti per non dover render conto di ogni irrilevante scelta autonoma.
> Il nascondere piccole cose, per evitare infinite o penose discussioni o giudizi negativi, porta a sviluppare rancore e insofferenza per chi fa sentire sotto tutela.


Io credo invece che scopare tra due persone che si attraggono sia una cosa potentissima.
Per me il sesso è importante,che sia fare l'amore o il crudo scopare per puro appagamento fisico.
Esattamente come per me lo è evitarlo quando il mio corpo si oppone per svariati motivi.Il sesso è un termometro piuttosto fedele per una donna.
In una relazione clandestina credo che sia IL movente.A volte rimane l'unica cosa ma dire che non sia importante direi di no.
L'amica di mio marito lo ha rassicurato sul sesso facile senza problemi,mica sull'andarsi a prendere un caffè al bar.Quindi il sentore sulla la gravità del gesto c'era eccome.
Che poi lui facesse il titubante per sentirsi dire esattamente ciò che gli è stato detto non ci piove.(vedi paraculo)
Come quando sei in splendida forma e dici al tuo interlocutore "vero che oggi sono un cesso a pedali?" e lo fai per sentirti dire esattamente che "Sei in splendida forma".
Mi viene in mente anche altre frasi paraculo di questo genere di mio marito,quando più volte ha ribadito di non aver trovato il modo di lasciarla e di aver cercato di più volte di intavolare il discorso sull'opportunità di interrompere la relazione.
Mi immagino il discorso "ammmmmmore,finiremo nei casini ,forse sarebbe meglio finirla qui ". Mentre nella sua testa pregava che lei si opponesse e gli giurasse amore eterno o suicidio in caso di abbandono.Come puoi lasciare una che ti dice che sei la persona più importante della sua vita ?Quindi ecco confezionato un altro impedimento a scendere dalla giostra che lava la coscienza.:singleeye:


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Forse non lo amo più ma ho solamente paura di rimanere senza di lui e non sapere come vivere da sola.. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]

È dura dover decidere di cancellare 20 anni di matrimonio perché una donnetta facile non ha saputo tenersi le mutande addosso e tuo marito i pantaloni.

Attimi destinati a me rubati da un altra donna. Lui perso dentro di lei mentre io lo aspettavo a casa con la cena pronta. Dolore, tanto dolore che non riesco a placare. Vorrei essere da sola in un isola sperduta per piangere le mie lacrime senza fine: urlare tutto il mio dolore e la mia delusione, senza che nessuno mi chieda come sto o cercare di capire perché sto così senza riuscire a ficcarsi in quella testa il fatto che se sto così è solo colpa sua e dei suoi ormoni incontrollabili e della finta bionda disposta a tutto pur di mettersi un uomo in casa e fare dei figli.



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Forse non lo amo più ma ho solamente paura di rimanere senza di lui e non sapere come vivere da sola.. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> È dura dover decidere di cancellare 20 anni di matrimonio perché una donnetta facile non ha saputo tenersi le mutande addosso e tuo marito i pantaloni.
> 
> ...


Sei sulle montagne russe .É normale cambiare idea e sentimenti trenta  volte al giorno.Io lo ricordo come un delirio.
Passta la botta calda anche io ero completamente disamorata.Dopo un paio di mesi gli dissi che non ce la facevo a continuare con lui e di pensare al modo di dirlo ai figli.Scene di disperazione ,vederlo così provato da mesi,ho semplicemente deciso di rimanere così ,spettatrice .
Ho deciso di stare a guardare se riusciva a far si che tornassi ad amarlo,se sarebbe stato capace di restituirmi un minimo di stima in lui .
Anche se i ricordi di come si comportava in quel periodo con me,con i figli ,la completa irresponsabilità lavorativa e quanto si è reso ridicolo compiendo certe azioni che riteneva da figo,hanno reso il compito molto duro.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Forse non lo amo più ma ho solamente paura di rimanere senza di lui e non sapere come vivere da sola.. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> È dura dover decidere di cancellare 20 anni di matrimonio perché una donnetta facile non ha saputo tenersi le mutande addosso e tuo marito i pantaloni.
> 
> ...


Se vai avanti su questa strada ti farai solo male.
Ci sta che ti possa sentire così per un periodo determinato, poi devi accettare quello che è accaduto operando scelte volte a farti stare bene.
Quell'egoismo necessario per non finire a condire le giornate a venire con la paranoia e il rancore.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Forse non lo amo più ma ho solamente paura di rimanere senza di lui e non sapere come vivere da sola.. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> È dura dover decidere di cancellare 20 anni di matrimonio perché una donnetta facile non ha saputo tenersi le mutande addosso e tuo marito i pantaloni.
> 
> ...



So che luo' sembrarti mpossibile,  ma  ti pentirai, sia   se resterai  con lui, sia tu decida  di buttarlo  fuori, delle lacrime versate.

Cerca invece, se ci tieni in modo particolare, di farti dire tutto quello  che ritieni importante  sapere.

Pero' e' inevitabile , stare male,  per molti molti  mesi.  Devi darti un termine. Poi, con o senza, dei bei vaffa e pensare a stare bene tu.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non dovrebbe contare granché?


Se non sei in astinenza...è mettere una tacca.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Forse non lo amo più ma ho solamente paura di rimanere senza di lui e non sapere come vivere da sola.. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> È dura dover decidere di cancellare 20 anni di matrimonio perché una donnetta facile non ha saputo tenersi le mutande addosso e tuo marito i pantaloni.
> 
> ...


Se metti in discussione i sentimenti invece di usarli come una corazza per non valutare altre possibilità, si può discutere.
La coppia e la coppia nella famiglia ci colloca in una posizione precisa che ci da un riconoscimento personale e sociale.
È così per tutti, anche per chi lo nega.
Credo che sia giusto valutare quanto conti per noi questa posizione. È importante per poter considerare il resto.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non sei in astinenza...è mettere una tacca.


Secondo me è un'esperienza diversa e gratificante ogni volta.


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Mezz’ora fa ho realizzato una cosa: circa 4 mesi fa....lui esce di casa per comprarmi uno dei più bei regali che mi abbia mai fatto e mi dice che mi ama più della sua stessa vita.... bene... la sera, con la scusa di una cena di lavoro, va da lei per dirle che non vuole vederla mai più e per pregarla di lasciarlo in pace e di non cercarlo più.... bevono, lui le fa un discorso serio allontanandola, lei si mette a frignare come una scolaretta è passati altri 20 minuti in cui lui cerca di farla ragionare, lei si toglie i vestiti e lui (testuali parole) perde la testa, va in tilt e, dopo un po’ di preliminari sul divano, si fa trascinare in camera da letto. Per prima cosa le permette di fargli un bel po di sesso orale e poi si fa “montare” da lei senza però raggiungere l’orgasmo perché, resosi conto di quanto stava accadendo, la scaccia via brutalmente e se ne va super incazzato con per essere stato portato da lei fino a quel punto....

Torna a casa come se niente fosse e continua la sua vita normale.

Ha senso tutto questo secondo voi? Secondo me no....


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mezz’ora fa ho realizzato una cosa: lui esce di casa per comprarmi uno dei più bei regali che mi abbia mai fatto... bene... la sera, con la scusa di una cena di lavoro, va da lei per dirle che non vuole vederla mai più e per pregarla di lasciarlo in pace e di non cercarlo più.... bevono, lui le fa un discorso serio allontanandola, lei si mette a frignare come una scolaretta è passati altri 20 minuti in cui lui cerca di farla ragionare, lei si toglie i vestiti e lui (testuali parole) perde la testa, va in tilt e, dopo un po’ di preliminari sul divano, si fa trascinare in camera da letto. Per prima cosa le permette di fargli un bel po di sesso orale e poi si fa “montare” da lei senza però raggiungere l’organo perché, resosi conto di quanto stava accadendo, la scaccia via brutalmente e se ne va super incazzato con lei per essere stato portato fino a quel punto....
> 
> Ha senso tutto questo secondo voi? Secondo me no....
> 
> ...



Senti nike, questa è la sua verità. 

Stoppa per un momento il tuo interrogarti sul senso, sul fatto che sia effettivamente verità o altro. 

Prendila e guardala. 
Ascolta.

Che effetto ti fa? 

Se fosse il racconto di un altro uomo, che ne penseresti?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è un'esperienza diversa e gratificante ogni volta.


Ma che ragionamento è? Stiamo parlando di tradimento. Non è un discorso sul piacere di trovare storie o avventure.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mezz’ora fa ho realizzato una cosa: circa 4 mesi fa....lui esce di casa per comprarmi uno dei più bei regali che mi abbia mai fatto e mi dice che mi ama più della sua stessa vita.... bene... la sera, con la scusa di una cena di lavoro, va da lei per dirle che non vuole vederla mai più e per pregarla di lasciarlo in pace e di non cercarlo più.... bevono, lui le fa un discorso serio allontanandola, lei si mette a frignare come una scolaretta è passati altri 20 minuti in cui lui cerca di farla ragionare, lei si toglie i vestiti e lui (testuali parole) perde la testa, va in tilt e, dopo un po’ di preliminari sul divano, si fa trascinare in camera da letto. Per prima cosa le permette di fargli un bel po di sesso orale e poi si fa “montare” da lei senza però raggiungere l’orgasmo perché, resosi conto di quanto stava accadendo, la scaccia via brutalmente e se ne va super incazzato con per essere stato portato da lei fino a quel punto....
> 
> Torna a casa come se niente fosse e continua la sua vita normale.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.


Cosa pensi non abbia senso in tutto questo? Poi cercherò di farmi meno domande ed andare avanti. Non mi resta altro.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok abbiamo una facocera da manuale.
> 
> almeno è figa la tipa?


Non è per niente figa ma è una che se la tira talmente tanto che piace agli uomini. Tipica bionda tinta tutta in tiro che non perde occasione per cercare di sedurre qualunque uomo le possa capitare a tiro.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Domanda... l’ennesima... quando un uomo parla di una donna dicendo che è appariscente, cosa intende secondo voi?



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti nike, questa è la sua verità.
> 
> Stoppa per un momento il tuo interrogarti sul senso, sul fatto che sia effettivamente verità o altro.
> 
> ...


Penserei sicuramente che il fatto che sia andato a casa di lei pur dicendo di non volerla più vedere è solamente perché aveva voglia di vederla e fare sesso per l’ennesima volta. 

Dopo è facile trovare la scusa che è colpa di lei perché si è tolta le mutande e lui, dopo due bicchieri di vino, non ha saputo dirle di no per paura di venire giudicato (non so in che modo). Forse aveva paura di non sembrare uomo rifiutando il sesso.

Se fosse il racconto di un altro uomo vedrei le cose come stanno: lui è andato da lei per vederla e stare con lei. Se hanno fatto sesso è perché lui lo ha voluto. Punto. Altrimenti le avrebbe detto chiaramente: “sono venuto per dirti che non ci dobbiamo/possiamo più vedere. Rimettiti le mutante e ti prego di non cercarmi più in alcun modo.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ragionamento è? Stiamo parlando di tradimento. Non è un discorso sul piacere di trovare storie o avventure.


Cosa cambia per chi lo compie?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Domanda... l’ennesima... quando un uomo parla di una donna dicendo che è appariscente, cosa intende secondo voi?
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Perché te lo chiedi?
Rispetto a te come la vedi una donna che secondo tuo marito è appariscente?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Penserei sicuramente che il fatto che sia andato a casa di lei pur dicendo di non volerla più vedere è solamente perché aveva voglia di vederla e fare sesso per l’ennesima volta.
> 
> Dopo è facile trovare la scusa che è colpa di lei perché si è tolta le mutande e lui, dopo due bicchieri di vino, non ha saputo dirle di no per paura di venire giudicato (non so in che modo). Forse aveva paura di non sembrare uomo rifiutando il sesso.
> 
> ...


Credi sia così facile lasciare una persona che ti è piaciuta?


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Penserei sicuramente che il fatto che sia andato a casa di lei pur dicendo di non volerla più vedere è solamente perché aveva voglia di vederla e fare sesso per l’ennesima volta.
> 
> Dopo è facile trovare la scusa che è colpa di lei perché si è tolta le mutande e lui, dopo due bicchieri di vino, non ha saputo dirle di no per paura di venire giudicato (non so in che modo). Forse aveva paura di non sembrare uomo rifiutando il sesso.
> 
> ...


Ok. 

E tu, a lui, tutto questo, l'hai detto?


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



danny ha detto:


> Perché te lo chiedi?
> Rispetto a te come la vedi una donna che secondo tuo marito è appariscente?


Perché lui mi ha sempre detto che lei era molto appariscente. Alla richiesta di una spiegazione a questa sua affermazione mi ha spiegato che lo intendeva in senso negativo: una donna volgare ed esibizionista sia nel vestire che nel comportamento.

Secondo me una donna appariscente è una donna che ha una personalità ed una bellezza tali da non passare inosservata.

Sicuramente sbaglio ma avrei veramente bisogno di saperlo.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> E tu, a lui, tutto questo, l'hai detto?


Si, mille volte. Aggiungo anche il fatto che secondo me lei ha cercato in tutti i modi di rimanere incinta per poterlo legare a se in maniera  definitiva.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



danny ha detto:


> Credi sia così facile lasciare una persona che ti è piaciuta?


No ma se vai da lei perché ormai ti sta sulle palle (e a detta sua gliele aveva rotte ampiamente ed in tutti i modi) e glielo vuoi dire, poi non ci finisci a letto così facilmente.

Se gli piaceva così tanto da trovarla così irresistibile allora perché non è rimasto con lei? 

Se vai da lei per darle il benservito, perché non sei così forte da rifiutare le sue provocazioni?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, mille volte. Aggiungo anche il fatto che secondo me lei ha cercato in tutti i modi di rimanere incinta per poterlo legare a se in maniera  definitiva.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


E quando tu gli esponi questa tua visione, lui che dice?


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E quando tu gli esponi questa tua visione, lui che dice?


Dice che io non essendo un uomo non posso capire certe cose...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Dice che io non essendo un uomo non posso capire certe cose...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


E il discorso si chiude così?


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



ipazia ha detto:


> E il discorso si chiude così?


Da parte sua si....




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si [emoji29]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè gli permetti di trattarti così?


----------



## Nike (19 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè gli permetti di trattarti così?


Perché non so più come affrontare la cosa. Sento ancora molto dolore e mi rendo conto che devo prendere tutto per quello che è: lui mi ha tradito e basta. Non dovrebbe importarmi come e dove; è successo. 

Mentre io ero a casa a preparare la cena, lui si stava divertendo alle mie spalle con lei dimenticando di avere una moglie.

Ed ora mi dice che non si rendeva conto di quello che faceva (mentre era fra le sue cosce) e che una volta finito tutto rinsaviva e si rendeva conto dell’errore. Ma se ti rendi conto di aver fatto una cazzata, perché sei recidivo nel cercartela ancora? Perché ti piace. Ma lui dice di no. Che la frequentava perché lei era molto insistente e lo ricattava. Al che gli dico sempre: bene, avresti potuto denunciarla per stalking. 

Mi risponde che in realtà era confuso ed aveva paura di lei: quando cercava di farle capire che non gradiva la sua presenza lei lo minacciava dicendogli che avrebbe raccontato tutto a me. Lui per tenerla buona assecondava ogni sua volontà. 

Io non la vedo una storia credibile. Gli dico sempre: ma se lei ti stava sulle palle e ti perseguitava, perché andavi sempre a casa sua? Perché l’hai fatto venire a casa mia? Risposta di lui?... per tenerla buona in maniera tale che non possa mettere in atto le sue minacce...
Se sai che se vai da lei ti provoca per fare sesso con te, perché ci torni se mi dici che in realtà non la volevi?

Perché le hai permesso di entrare in casa mia quando io non c’ero se a parole mi dici che cercavi in tutti i modi di evitarla? Il discorso non regge.. ed io stento a credergli...



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Cosa pensi non abbia senso in tutto questo? Poi cercherò di farmi meno domande ed andare avanti. Non mi resta altro.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi sembra un racconto a tuo consumo.
A parte che non capisco il senso di entrare in particolari di questo tipo che hanno la funzione di fare una narrazione con l’uomo vittima della tentatrice che usa TUTTE le arti femminili, dal pianto (brutto dire “piagnucolare come una bombetta”) al corpo ignudo, alla posizione, per concludere con la “virile violenza” che allontana la diabolica. E del serpente non ha raccontato niente?! 
Qui siamo tra Eva e “Vipera”. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eIJMVd6BEOc


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa cambia per chi lo compie?


Se non cambia... vada a cagare.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, mille volte. Aggiungo anche il fatto che secondo me lei ha cercato in tutti i modi di rimanere incinta per poterlo legare a se in maniera  definitiva.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Pure voleva usare il potere riproduttivo. :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non è per niente figa ma è una che se la tira talmente tanto che piace agli uomini. Tipica bionda tinta tutta in tiro che non perde occasione per cercare di sedurre qualunque uomo le possa capitare a tiro.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk





Nike ha detto:


> Domanda... l’ennesima... quando un uomo parla di una donna dicendo che è appariscente, cosa intende secondo voi?
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda che non la voleva sposare, solo scopare.
Appariscente significa un tipo che fa sesso.
A Milano direbbero un figun.
Ma davvero dice “appariscente”? 
Sembra Ned Flanders.


----------



## Circe (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Perché non so più come affrontare la cosa. Sento ancora molto dolore e mi rendo conto che devo prendere tutto per quello che è: lui mi ha tradito e basta. Non dovrebbe importarmi come e dove; è successo.
> 
> Mentre io ero a casa a preparare la cena, lui si stava divertendo alle mie spalle con lei dimenticando di avere una moglie.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra di rileggere me dopo averlo scoperto. Adesso per amore-bene-matrimonio-faMiglia.....tendi a credere al vino, al suo essere ricattato o in trappola, al suo essere vittima. Quando rientrerai in te penserai "va vaffanculobruttostronzo". Sia che tu lo abbia lasciato  , sia che viva con te....


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Perché non so più come affrontare la cosa. Sento ancora molto dolore e mi rendo conto che devo prendere tutto per quello che è: lui mi ha tradito e basta. Non dovrebbe importarmi come e dove; è successo.
> 
> Mentre io ero a casa a preparare la cena, lui si stava divertendo alle mie spalle con lei dimenticando di avere una moglie.
> 
> ...


Io non gli crederei. 
E sinceramente la modalità vittima è di una tristezza assoluta.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Dice che io non essendo un uomo non posso capire certe cose...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Permettimelo, una risposta molto stupida.


----------



## Nike (20 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Permettimelo, una risposta molto stupida.


Questa risposta me la da quando gli chiedo come mai non ha saputo dirle di no l’ultima volta dopo che era finito tutto da più di 2 mesi (nei quali lui continuava a ripeterle che era finita perché lui non la voleva più vedere mentre lei continuava ad assillarlo).

Dice che lei lo ha provocato in maniera pesante e quindi non ha saputo trattenersi perché è nella natura maschile cedere. Non fa altro che ripetermi che in quel periodo era molto giù di morale e non ha avuto la forza di respingerla per l’ennesima volta perché lo assillava in continuazione. In pratica lei voleva un bel ricordo prima dell’addio definitivo. [emoji37] Spero si porti dietro un incubo invece che la bella scopata dell’addio. [emoji48]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Questa risposta me la da quando gli chiedo come mai non ha saputo dirle di no l’ultima volta dopo che era finito tutto da più di 2 mesi (nei quali lui continuava a ripeterle che era finita perché lui non la voleva più vedere mentre lei continuava ad assillarlo).
> 
> Dice che lei lo ha provocato in maniera pesante e quindi non ha saputo trattenersi perché *è nella natura maschile cedere.* Non fa altro che ripetermi che in quel periodo era molto giù di morale e non ha avuto la forza di respingerla per l’ennesima volta perché lo assillava in continuazione. In pratica lei voleva un bel ricordo prima dell’addio definitivo. [emoji37] Spero si porti dietro un incubo invece che la bella scopata dell’addio. [emoji48]
> 
> ...


Wow!
Non lo so se è nella natura maschile cedere. Di solito io lo faccio quando una cosa mi attira più delle mie scarse motivazioni per respingerla.


----------



## Nike (20 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Wow!
> Non lo so se è nella natura maschile cedere. Di solito io lo faccio quando una cosa mi attira più delle mie scarse motivazioni per respingerla.


Concordo! La tua risposta è sicuramente più realistica della sua. [emoji20][emoji20]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (20 Dicembre 2017)

L’ultima volta che l’ha vista non aveva nemmeno la scusante che gli mancava il sesso perché la sera prima avevamo fatto faville... quindi perché ha ceduto se non perché gli piaceva andare a letto con la tipa?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Perché non so più come affrontare la cosa. Sento ancora molto dolore e mi rendo conto che *devo prendere* tutto per quello che è: lui mi ha tradito e basta. Non dovrebbe importarmi come e dove; è successo.
> 
> Mentre io ero a casa a preparare la cena, lui si stava divertendo alle mie spalle con lei dimenticando di avere una moglie.
> 
> ...


Secondo me non devi proprio niente. 

E penso che il primo tuo nodo sia lì. Anche nel dolore. 

Tu hai la possibilità di NON DOVERE niente. 
E, credimi, è una grande possibilità. 

Valuta questo uomo. 
Alla luce di chi credevi fosse e chi si è dimostrato essere. 

E l'altro nodo è qui.

Stai cercando di ricomporre una immagine di lui, vicina a quello che conoscevi. 
Ma non ci stai riuscendo. 

Anche perchè lui si sta comportando in modo davvero meschino nei tuoi confronti. Meschino e vigliacco. 
Sta camminando su di te, per non affondare nella sua merda. 

E tu glielo stai lasciando fare. 

Perdonami se vado diretta. So che stai male. 
Ma male stai comunque, tanto vale stare male dicendosi le cose come stanno. 

LA cosa del bicchiere di vino è una stronzata. 
Te lo firmo. 
E non perchè sono io, basta che vai a leggerti del funzionamento dell'alcol sui freni inibitori e sulle quantità necessarie. 

In quello che ti racconta sono possibili diverse balle. 
LA prima è che ti usi la scusa del vino per aggiustare la cosa, sfangandosi dalle responsabilità. 
L'altra è che tuo marito beve un botto e te lo tiene nascosto. 

Io opto per la prima. 
Perchè il giochetto che narri è quello di un uomo che si sta rifugiando dietro le scuse più becere per non dover affrontare che

- ha scopato perchè gli andava farlo
- le figone gli piacciono, e gli piacciono pure quelle che scopano come se non ci fosse domani, ma le giudica e ne ha paura ( e infatti non l'ha saputa gestire)
- il fatto che gli piacciono non significa che sia in grado di averi a che fare, e i fatti dimostrano che forse se andava al bar a giocare a monopoli era meglio
(uno come tuo marito ce lo si mangia a colazione, fidati)
- scarica su di te facendoti sentire in colpa alternativamente al farti sentire sua salvatrice e suo rifugio sicuro. Quindi giocando fra il toglierti e darti potere, e tenendoti in scacco. 

Inizia a guardare tuo marito. 

Io capisco che l'uomo che hai davanti non è quello che conoscevi. 
Ma questo è. 

Per poter decidere cosa fare devi guardare anche questo lui. 
E poi decidere se TU sei in grado di tollerare che questa bestia sconosciuta, maldestra e meschina, la vuoi ancora al tuo fianco. 

E per farlo dovrai pesare sulla TUA personale bilancia quello che stai vedendo con quello che conoscevi. 
E deciderai TU da che parte pendono i piatti. 

DA traditrice mi viene da dirti di alzare bene le antenne. 
E fargli il pelo e il contropelo. 

A partire dal fatto che non è nella posizione di dirti cosa tu puoi o non puoi capire. 
Roba da matti. 
Lo valuti tu. 
Non lui. 

NOn capisco perchè gli permetti di dirti cosa puoi o non puoi capire. 
Chi è, dio?


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè il giochetto che narri è quello di un uomo che si sta rifugiando dietro le scuse più becere per non dover affrontare che
> 
> - ha scopato perchè gli andava farlo
> - le figone gli piacciono, e gli piacciono pure quelle che scopano come se non ci fosse domani, ma le giudica e ne ha paura ( e infatti non l'ha saputa gestire)
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Neanche le palle di prendersi qualche minima rsponsabilità.
Mediocre e meschino.


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> *Neanche le palle di prendersi qualche minima rsponsabilità.*
> Mediocre e meschino.


Già.

Anche da traditrice, mi infastidisce leggere questi giochi. 

Se si vuol far male, c'è da farlo bene.
Anche questa è una forma del rispetto. 

E questo uomo, ha fatto male come i bambini che danno un pugno all'amichetto e poi dicono "ma ha iniziato lui!!"

E fra bambini va pure bene.
Fra adulti, anche no.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Anche da traditrice, mi infastidisce leggere questi giochi.
> 
> ...


Il comportamento del traditore dopo essere stato scoperto dice moltissimo su quella persona, a mio avviso molto di più del fatto di aver tradito.


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il comportamento del traditore dopo essere stato scoperto dice moltissimo su quella persona, a mio avviso molto di più del fatto di aver tradito.


Sono d'accordo con te. 

E secondo me parla di cose essenziali. 
Che hanno a che vedere con quella che qui da me viene chiamata "spina dorsale". 

Che è poi quella che distingue gli invertebrati dai vertebrati. 

Il punto poi è sapere, sentire di essere vertebrati o invertebrati. 
Senza nulla togliere all'uno o all'altro eh. 

Ma sono due modi diversi di compartecipare la vita. 

Che il comportamento post tradimento dice tanto anche del tradito. 

E della relazione.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che il comportamento post tradimento dice tanto anche del tradito.


Anche, certo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il comportamento del traditore dopo essere stato scoperto dice moltissimo su quella persona, a mio avviso molto di più del fatto di aver tradito.


concordo assolutamente
Ed è quel comportamento che mi farebbe valutare il da farsi, più che il tradimento


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche, certo.


Credo che si torni sempre al punto cruciale, ossia il fatto di avere le competenze e le abilità per prendere quello che la Vita offre, al netto che lo si consideri giusto o sbagliato in quanto accadimento, al netto che lo si consideri o meno una ingiustizia, e trasformarlo in motore di crescita e miglioramento di sè. 

E questo vale per tutti. 

D'altra parte, non mi ricordo chi, diceva che serve un amico perchè il tradimento esista. 

E l'amicizia, l'affetto, sono cose veramente complesse. 
In particolare per quello che riguarda l'equilibrio nello squilibrio che necessariamente esiste in ogni interazione.

Io penso che se non si sa far capo a se stessi...quello che sarebbe semplicemente complesso, rischia di diventare impossibile.


----------



## Nike (20 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Riflettendo su tutto quello che mi avete scritto, concordo sul 90% di quello che leggo.

Vi dirò che lui è cambiato in tantissime cose dopo questa esperienza che lui definisce “un inferno”. Il punto focale suo di maggiore trauma era tenere nascosta la faccenda a me. Questo lo faceva diventare pazzo. Io, ripensandoci, mi rendo conto che in quel periodo era come uno zombie. Aveva la pelle grigia e le occhiaie di uno che sta veramente male dentro.

Allo stesso tempo credo che se ha continuato a frequentarla, lo ha fatto perché gradiva la sua presenza e le sue attenzioni continue. Mi dice che si sentiva solo perché pensava che io non lo amassi più e che pur avendomelo detto più volte io non riuscivo a capire che non lo stavo amando come lui voleva.

Vi giuro che sono sempre stata molto amorevole, affettuosa, premurosa nei suoi confronti ma lui ammette che non riusciva a vedere tutto questo e non vedeva l’amore che avevo per lui.

Ma cosa avrei dovuto fare più di quello che stavo facendo? Sinceramente non lo so.

Di certo, lo vedevo più distaccato ed avevo iniziato a pensare un po’ di più a me stessa uscendo più spesso con le amiche ed a fare viaggi per andare a trovare mio figlio. In un certo senso, avevo cominciato a vivere da sola. E questo lui lo ha notato, ma era una conseguenza del suo comportamento nei miei confronti. Ed ora ho scoperto perché era così: aveva l’altra che lo faceva sentire l’uomo onnipotente e lei faceva la pare della pastorella solitaria e sperduta che aveva bisogno di compagnia. Non ci posso pensare. [emoji37]

Io mi alzavo da sola, andavo a dormire da sola mentre lui con la scusa che doveva finire di lavorare stava a fare chat porno con lei fino alle 2 di notte. Quando ero da mio figlio, era capace di non rispondere alle mie chiamate ed ai miei messaggi per ore intere: certo, era con lei.. a casa nostra... gli mandavo messaggi preoccupati perché non era da lui non rispondermi per ore, ma ora dice che non può nemmeno pensare che si sia comportato in quel modo. Mi fa ridere questo... mi dice “no, ma davvero mi sono comportato così? È che lei mi faceva diventare matto con i suoi comportamenti ed io andavo fuori di testa perché avevo paura che non assecondandola ti avrebbe scritto per raccontarti quello che stava succedendo fra noi due.” Sembra di vivere in un film di Stephen King. La biondina virago/stalker che lo inchioda con i suoi pompini e lui poverino deve sottostare a quello “schifo”. Come posso credere a tutto questo?

Dimmi chiaro: “guarda, ho trovato una che me lo fa diventare talmente duro che non riesco a dirgli di no. Me la sono scopata per un anno intero perché mi piaceva il suo culo” farà malissimo ma almeno avrei finalmente la verità delle cose che vorrei mi dicesse guardandomi negli occhi.

Domani ho un appuntamento con il suo migliore amico perché voglio sapere cosa ha raccontato a lui di tutta questa storia. Il bello è che lui conosce molto bene anche la tipa e forse potrò avere una versione più realistica della faccenda. Vi farò sapere.. 




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (20 Dicembre 2017)

Io 20 anni fa l’ho sposato anche perché pensavo fosse portatore di certi valori che per me sono fondamentali in un uomo. Adesso mi ritrovo spiazzata da ragionamenti che in lui non credevo fossero possibili. Lo credevo molto più evoluto su certe cose ma mi rendo conto che è solamente immaturo e molto “bambino  che ha paura di essere sgridato”


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Riflettendo su tutto quello che mi avete scritto, concordo sul 90% di quello che leggo.
> 
> Vi dirò che lui è cambiato in tantissime cose dopo questa esperienza che lui definisce “un inferno”. Il punto focale suo di maggiore trauma era tenere nascosta la faccenda a me. Questo lo faceva diventare pazzo. Io, ripensandoci, mi rendo conto che in quel periodo era come uno zombie. Aveva la pelle grigia e le occhiaie di uno che sta veramente male dentro.
> 
> ...


Ti prego...rileggi bene quello che ha scritto Ipazia...

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (20 Dicembre 2017)

...... cosa credi ti dica il "suo" amico ?!??!


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2017)

*Non mi torna...*

Scusa Nike, ma non mi torna la cosa che vado a scrivere:
nell'altro 3d tu dici che lui ha deciso di interrompere la relazione quando ha capito di avere a che fare con una donna 'facile'. 
Io vedo una contraddizione col fatto che la relazione era proprio basata sul suo essere 'facile' , si nutriva di questa leggerezza perché era incentrata sul sesso.
Spero di essermi spiegata.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Riflettendo su tutto quello che mi avete scritto, concordo sul 90% di quello che leggo.
> 
> Vi dirò che lui è cambiato in tantissime cose dopo questa esperienza che lui definisce “un inferno”. Il punto focale suo di maggiore trauma era tenere nascosta la faccenda a me. Questo lo faceva diventare pazzo. Io, ripensandoci, mi rendo conto che in quel periodo era come uno zombie. Aveva la pelle grigia e le occhiaie di uno che sta veramente male dentro.
> 
> ...


A me basterebbe questo


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me basterebbe questo


A far cosa?! 

Quello che ha raccontato è solo la punta di un iceberg. E' il piedistallo dove devono per forza poggiarsi le bugie. 
Il tradimento è questo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> A far cosa?!
> 
> Quello che ha raccontato è solo la punta di un iceberg. E' il piedistallo dove devono per forza poggiarsi le bugie.
> Il tradimento è questo.


Uno che non mi risponde perché sta con l’amante, che non viene a letto con me perché chatta con lei ecc ecc ha messo me dopo lei. A sto punto per me non vale la pena di provarci. Sono questi piccoli gesti che non riuscirei a perdonare molto più della scopata


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Uno che non mi risponde perché sta con l’amante, che non viene a letto con me perché chatta con lei ecc ecc ha messo me dopo lei. A sto punto per me non vale la pena di provarci. Sono questi piccoli gesti che non riuscirei a perdonare molto più della scopata


Uno che scopa un altra, ti mette sempre in secondo piano. Come pensi che avvengono i tradimenti... senza bugie?! senza rappezzi?? Le bugie, le omissioni, le cazzate sono gli inevitabili contorni. Sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Uno che scopa un altra, ti mette sempre in secondo piano. Come pensi che avvengono i tradimenti... senza bugie?! senza rappezzi?? Le bugie, le omissioni, le cazzate sono gli inevitabili contorni. Sempre.


Uno che scopa con un'altra può vivere la cosa come una storia parallela.
Davanti a una tua chiamata, l'altro passo in secondo piano, tra una serata programmata con te e vedere l'amante tu arrivi prima. 
Le bugie sono spesso inevitabili, tutto il resto è evitabilissimo se si vuole.
Poi come sempre per ognuno risultano tollerabili delle cose per altri altre


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Uno che non mi risponde perché sta con l’amante, che non viene a letto con me perché chatta con lei ecc ecc ha messo me dopo lei. A sto punto per me non vale la pena di provarci. Sono questi piccoli gesti che non riuscirei a perdonare molto più della scopata



Ma queste cose le scopri dopo, e le ricostruisci a spanne.  

Pero' e' scontato che se uno tradisce, ruba tempo alla legittima e sicuramente riduce anche i rapporti intimi.

Tutto appunto capito dopo, prima al massimo pensi sia stressato e preoccupato da vari eventi. Credi alle favole.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma queste cose le scopri dopo, e le ricostruisci a spanne.
> Pero' e' scontato che se uno tradisce, ruba tempo alla legittima e *sicuramente riduce anche i rapporti intimi.*
> 
> Tutto appunto capito dopo, prima al massimo pensi sia stressato e preoccupato da vari eventi. Credi alle favole.


boh a me non è successo e non ho certo fatto sforzi perchè non accadesse
Un conto è rubare tempo. Un conto è che io ti chiedo di passare una serata insieme e tu invece vai dall'altra
Un conto è che io ho bisogno ti chiamo e ti scrivo e tu mi ignori perchè sei con l'altra.


----------



## Nike (20 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Nike, ma non mi torna la cosa che vado a scrivere:
> nell'altro 3d tu dici che lui ha deciso di interrompere la relazione quando ha capito di avere a che fare con una donna 'facile'.
> Io vedo una contraddizione col fatto che la relazione era proprio basata sul suo essere 'facile' , si nutriva di questa leggerezza perché era incentrata sul sesso.
> Spero di essermi spiegata.


Mi rendo conto della contraddizione: lui l’ha avvicinata proprio perché era una facile che quindi non gli avrebbe detto di no ma nel contempo si è accorto (dopo avervi fatto sesso) che essendo una facile era una con la quale non voleva averci a che fare.

Un casino insomma...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> boh a me non è successo e non ho certo fatto sforzi perchè non accadesse
> Un conto è rubare tempo. Un conto è che io ti chiedo di passare una serata insieme e tu invece vai dall'altra
> Un conto è che io ho bisogno ti chiamo e ti scrivo e tu mi ignori perchè sei con l'altra.



Ognuno ragiona in base alla propria esperienza. 

Mio marito mi ha tradita quando eravamo sposati da 30 anni, aveva mille problemi seri di lavoro e rogne di ogni genere.

In quella situazione pensi a tutto tranne che, oltre a cercare di uscrie da mille rogne, abbia un'amante.

Quindi se lui si addormentava sul divano, comodissimo,  e mi diceva che stava bene li, che a letto gli veniva mal di schiena,  mica in automatico pensavo  avesse l'amichetta.  Anche perche' a letto con me ci veniva.  Poi la sera dopo divano. A 55/60 anni devi recuperare e due donne di cui una giovanissima non sono facili da 'gestire'.

Infatti in vacanza andava tutto alla grande,  ma anche questo capito dopo. Per me era normale.  

Mica mi trascurava per il resto. Infatti, il motivo per cui lei ha pensato bene di telefonarmi,  e' stato che lui si e' rifiutato di andare da lei un sabato sera, perche' noi dovevamo andare a Venezia.   E ci andammo...apriti cielo.

Ma le bugie, le decine di msg e Tel,  in ogni occasione possibile, ci stanno durante un lungo tradimento, soprattutto se uno dei due e' libero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> boh a me non è successo e non ho certo fatto sforzi perchè non accadesse
> Un conto è rubare tempo. Un conto è che io ti chiedo di passare una serata insieme e tu invece vai dall'altra
> Un conto è che io ho bisogno ti chiamo e ti scrivo e tu mi ignori perchè sei con l'altra.


tutto dipende dalle abitudini.
Il tempo viene rubato. Ritardi nel rientrare, scuse di lavoro .... 
Certo che se invece di passare la serata a casa esci quando non lo hai mai fatto, mi puzza.
Mentre il fatto di negarsi quando lo si cerca. È normale se è con l'altra. Che fa si ferma, per rispondere al telefono. Ma non ci credo.


----------



## mistral (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tutto dipende dalle abitudini.
> Il tempo viene rubato. Ritardi nel rientrare, scuse di lavoro ....
> Certo che se invece di passare la serata a casa esci quando non lo hai mai fatto, mi puzza.
> Mentre il fatto di negarsi quando lo si cerca. È normale se è con l'altra. Che fa si ferma, per rispondere al telefono. Ma non ci credo.


Ovvio che i momenti di incontro si ritagliano togliendoli ad altro e raccontando balle su balle.
Mio marito spegneva il cellulare ,lo avessi chiamato nel bel mezzo dell'erezione gli guastavo la festa.
Una mattina che era con lei a casa sua ,lo chiamai per due ore perché dovevo comunicargli qualcosa.
Telefono irraggiungibile,più tardi  mi richiamó  lui trafelato inventando che era stato nel sotterraneo  di un edificio nel quale facevamo dei lavori (una scuola privata,di sabato ,aperta per lui....certo) dove il segnale  era inesistente .Anche quando lo aspettavo per il pranzo e lui si scordava di dirmi che non aveva tempo di passare da casa era perché l'altra riusciva ad avere la pausa pranzo libera. 
Tutte balle


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tutto dipende dalle abitudini.
> Il tempo viene rubato. Ritardi nel rientrare, scuse di lavoro ....
> Certo che se invece di passare la serata a casa esci quando non lo hai mai fatto, mi puzza.
> Mentre il fatto di negarsi quando lo si cerca. È normale se è con l'altra. Che fa si ferma, per rispondere al telefono. Ma non ci credo.


Non ti fermi. ma appena hai un attimo richiami.E se ho bisogno molli tutto. 
 Non mi lasci ore senza sapere nulla di te e io ti mando messaggi preoccupati.
Esempio più scemo: usciamo a cena insieme sta sera? Mi spiace ho un impegno. E vai dall'altra. 
Questo per ME fa la differenza con un'uscita la sera mentre non abbiamo altri impegni per esempio
Che il tempo si rubi nella maggioranza dei casi è vero. Poi ti capitano relazioni in cui il tempo lo rubi solo al lavoro per esempio


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ovvio che i momenti di incontro si ritagliano togliendoli ad altro e raccontando balle su balle.
> Mio marito spegneva il cellulare ,lo avessi chiamato nel bel mezzo dell'erezione gli guastavo la festa.
> Una mattina che era con lei a casa sua ,lo chiamai per due ore perché dovevo comunicargli qualcosa.
> Telefono irraggiungibile,più tardi  mi richiamó  lui trafelato inventando che era stato nel sotterraneo  di un edificio nel quale facevamo dei lavori (una scuola privata,di sabato ,aperta per lui....certo) dove il segnale  era inesistente .Anche quando lo aspettavo per il pranzo e lui si scordava di dirmi che non aveva tempo di passare da casa era perché l'altra riusciva ad avere la pausa pranzo libera.
> Tutte balle


Però è evidente spero la diversità tra un atteggiamento così e uno che invece si fa rintracciare e non ti mollerebbe mai con il pranzo pronto?
e non è che questo renda più o meno grave il fatto che comunque ci scopasse ma per me è significativo di come ti poni con me e soprattutto fa pendere l'ago della bilancia quando si parla di ricostruire


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ti fermi. ma appena hai un attimo richiami.E se ho bisogno molli tutto.
> Non mi lasci ore senza sapere nulla di te e io ti mando messaggi preoccupati.
> Esempio più scemo: usciamo a cena insieme sta sera? Mi spiace ho un impegno. E vai dall'altra.
> Questo per ME fa la differenza con un'uscita la sera mentre non abbiamo altri impegni per esempio
> Che il tempo si rubi nella maggioranza dei casi è vero. Poi ti capitano relazioni in cui il tempo lo rubi solo al lavoro per esempio


o scegli di non rubarli, è ti accontenti di ritagli. Che ritengo la cosa più logica, se non vuoi farti beccare. Ricordo una volta che uscito con i colleghi è rientrato alle 3,30 del mattino dicendo che la macchina si era guastata. Peccato che era a soli 3 km da casa e la cena era finita poco dopo la mezzanotte.
Poi la stupidità fa da padrona


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> o scegli di non rubarli, è ti accontenti di ritagli. Che ritengo la cosa più logica, se non vuoi farti beccare. Ricordo una volta che uscito con i colleghi è rientrato alle 3,30 del mattino dicendo che la macchina si era guastata. Peccato che era a soli 3 km da casa e la cena era finita poco dopo la mezzanotte.
> Poi la stupidità fa da padrona


Ma per me non è accontentarmi. É una relazione ed è fatta di ritagli. 
Se ti si rompe la macchina mi chiami quando ti si rompe e vengo a prenderti. 
Più che la stupidità troppo spesso é affidarsi al fato. 
Cosa che io ho sempre cercato di fare il meno possibile. Poi la sfiga ci vede benissimo e quindi tutto può accadere ma a volte ci si mette del proprio in effetti


----------



## iosolo (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma per me non è accontentarmi. É una relazione ed è fatta di ritagli.
> Se ti si rompe la macchina mi chiami quando ti si rompe e vengo a prenderti.
> Più che la stupidità troppo spesso é affidarsi al fato.
> Cosa che io ho sempre cercato di fare il meno possibile. Poi la sfiga ci vede benissimo e quindi tutto può accadere ma a volte ci si mette del proprio in effetti


A volte è anche questione di opportunità. 
Di priorità e di emozioni. 

A me farebbe girare più il culo sapere che lui mi fa i grattini sulla schiena (coccole, attenzioni) e nel frattempo pensa a come incontrarsi con l'altra. Se rottura c'è, che rottura sia... che questo ritenermi tanto importante e sopra di tutto lo porta solo ad essere più attento ma non lo fa fermare da scoparsela mi fa incazzare.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> A volte è anche questione di opportunità.
> Di priorità e di emozioni.
> 
> A me farebbe girare più il culo sapere che lui mi fa i grattini sulla schiena (coccole, attenzioni) e nel frattempo pensa a come incontrarsi con l'altra. Se rottura c'è, che rottura sia... che questo ritenermi tanto importante e sopra di tutto lo porta solo ad essere più attento ma non lo fa fermare da scoparsela mi fa incazzare.


Farebbe incazzare anche me avere attenzioni mentre pensa a un’altra. Dove ho scritto il contrario?


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Farebbe incazzare anche me avere attenzioni mentre pensa a un’altra. Dove ho scritto il contrario?



Ma questo non lo sapremo/sapranno mai.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però è evidente spero la diversità tra un atteggiamento così e uno che invece si fa rintracciare e non ti mollerebbe mai con il pranzo pronto?
> e non è che questo renda più o meno grave il fatto che comunque ci scopasse ma per me è significativo di come ti poni con me e soprattutto fa pendere l'ago della bilancia quando si parla di ricostruire


Hai ragione. Sono queste le cose che non perdono. Come dover prendere io un permesso per andare a prendere la figlia che aveva la febbre perché lui non si ricordava di accendere il cellulare :incazzato:.
Forse è meglio che smetto di intervenire perché si capisce benissimo che Nike ci vuol passare sopra al fatto che lui se l’è portata a casa mentre lei si occupava del figlio. :bleah:


----------



## Divì (20 Dicembre 2017)

[MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] facciamo così: nella prossima vita sposo te così le corna me le fai tu che mi lasceresti al primo posto


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] facciamo così: nella prossima vita sposo te così le corna me le fai tu che mi lasceresti al primo posto


Guarda che come moglie sono una palla eh
Se vuoi possiamo diventare amanti


----------



## Nike (20 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse è meglio che smetto di intervenire perché si capisce benissimo che Nike ci vuol passare sopra al fatto che lui se l’è portata a casa mentre lei si occupava del figlio. :bleah:


Non voglio passare sopra il fatto che se la sia portata in casa. Voglio capire se devo o meno portare in discarica e bruciare tutta la mia camera da letto... 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalkn


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> @_Nocciola_ facciamo così: nella prossima vita sposo te così le corna me le fai tu che mi lasceresti al primo posto


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non voglio passare sopra il fatto che se la sia portata in casa. Voglio capire se devo o meno portare in discarica e bruciare tutta la mia camera da letto...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalkn


La tua camera da letto non ha fatto nulla.


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua camera da letto non ha fatto nulla.



Vero, ma non potendo bruciare lui....


----------



## Divì (20 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero, ma non potendo bruciare lui....


E chi lo dice?  Gli incidenti capitano.....


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> E chi lo dice?  Gli incidenti capitano.....



Ai tempi mi e' pure dispiaciuto non fosse mai andato fuori strada quando, a mia insaputa,  a meta' settimana tornava vicino a casa, solo per stare con lei.  Naturalmente lui ha sminuito il tutto a 'sara' successo un paio di volte', ma chi ci crede?


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ai tempi mi e' pure dispiaciuto non fosse mai andato fuori strada quando, a mia insaputa,  a meta' settimana tornava vicino a casa, solo per stare con lei.  Naturalmente lui ha sminuito il tutto a 'sara' successo un paio di volte', ma chi ci crede?


 come leggo messo a dura prova il tuo amore ......sempre dopo eh ma 5 anni sono troppi da digerire quindi hai ragione:up:


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> come leggo messo a dura prova il tuo amore ......sempre dopo eh ma 5 anni sono troppi da digerire quindi hai ragione:up:



I tradimenti sono sempre brutti, ma così lunghi e approfittando di tantissima liberta', imperdonabili.  Mica sono arrabbiata ormai, ma realista.


----------



## Divì (20 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ai tempi mi e' pure dispiaciuto non fosse mai andato fuori strada quando, a mia insaputa,  a meta' settimana tornava vicino a casa, solo per stare con lei.  Naturalmente lui ha sminuito il tutto a 'sara' successo un paio di volte', ma chi ci crede?


Beh in 5-6 anni, hai voglia quante paia di volte .....


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> I tradimenti sono sempre brutti, ma così lunghi e approfittando di tantissima liberta', imperdonabili.  Mica sono arrabbiata ormai, ma realista.


lo so ormai vi conosco tutti e tutte quindi volevo solo asserire che hai perfettamente ragione , mi sembra che ti dissi non è che mentre tu eri al mare e lui solo e con lei vicino abbia sfruttato l'opportunità ?
Come sai nel mio caso astinenza mi ha fatto comportare in un modo che non mi sono mai permesso in tutto il tempo del mio matrimonio ed sono sposato più di te , la frequentazione ci ha portato ad una famigliarità e li da cosa nasce cosa .
Quindi  sapendo che la colpa è sempre di tuo marito (come la mia) che dice ste amanti non hanno le loro colpe di sfruttare le nostre debolezze?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so ormai vi conosco tutti e tutte quindi volevo solo asserire che hai perfettamente ragione , mi sembra che ti dissi non è che mentre tu eri al mare e lui solo e con lei vicino abbia sfruttato l'opportunità ?
> Come sai nel mio caso astinenza mi ha fatto comportare in un modo che non mi sono mai permesso in tutto il tempo del mio matrimonio ed sono sposato più di te , la frequentazione ci ha portato ad una famigliarità e li da cosa nasce cosa .
> Quindi  sapendo che la colpa è sempre di tuo marito (come la mia) che dice ste amanti non hanno le loro colpe di sfruttare le nostre debolezze?


È già Indiana Jones è irresistibile :facepalm:


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È già Indiana Jones è irresistibile :facepalm:


e dai volevo scaricare un po il mio orgoglio di conquistatore, lo so che sono inguardabile ma ha qualcuna sono piaciuto :sonar:


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ti fermi. ma appena hai un attimo richiami.E se ho bisogno molli tutto.
> Non mi lasci ore senza sapere nulla di te e io ti mando messaggi preoccupati.
> Esempio più scemo: usciamo a cena insieme sta sera? Mi spiace ho un impegno. E vai dall'altra.
> Questo per ME fa la differenza con un'uscita la sera mentre non abbiamo altri impegni per esempio
> Che il tempo si rubi nella maggioranza dei casi è vero. Poi ti capitano relazioni in cui il tempo lo rubi solo al lavoro per esempio


Quando sei innamorato rubi tutto il tempo che puoi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai volevo scaricare un po il mio orgoglio di conquistatore, lo so che sono inguardabile ma a qualcuna sono piaciuto :sonar:


Non dubito. Ma scaricare non è bellissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quando sei innamorato rubi tutto il tempo che puoi


Allora si vuole uno che si è innamorato di un’altra? 
:maestra:


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito. Ma scaricare non è bellissimo.


termine usato , il mio, non bello  ma il significato era velatamente sottinteso:infelice:


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora si vuole uno che si è innamorato di un’altra?
> :maestra:


A quanto pare si...
Dipende dal significato che attribuisci all’innamorwmento rispetto all’amore..
Poi ci si può sempre sbagliare ...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quando sei innamorato rubi tutto il tempo che puoi


Può essere. Forse non sono mai stata innamorata allora. E forse non accetterei questa giustificazione da chi mi tradiscd


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere. Forse non sono mai stata innamorata allora. E forse non accetterei questa giustificazione da chi mi tradiscd


Naturalmente non si tratta di una giustificazione del traditore ma il tradito lo capisce. 
Che altro motivo ci sarebbe ... pura demenza?
È innamoramento (non amore), quando la passione sovrasta la ragione ...


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Dice che lei lo ha provocato in maniera pesante e quindi non ha saputo trattenersi perché è nella natura maschile cedere.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk



Interessante teoria. La donnaccia senziente e l'uomo, a metà strada tra la vittima e colui predestinato a seguire la natura di maschio.

Sottintende pure che se a tradire e' una donna allora la cosa è senz'altro più grave.

Non mi piace.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Naturalmente non si tratta di una giustificazione del traditore ma il tradito lo capisce.
> Che altro motivo ci sarebbe ... pura *demenza*?
> È innamoramento (non amore), quando la passione sovrasta la ragione ...


Ma no!
Bisogno di gratificazione.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Interessante teoria. La donnaccia senziente e l'uomo, a metà strada tra la vittima e colui predestinato a seguire la natura di maschio.
> 
> Sottintende pure che se a tradire e' una donna allora la cosa è senz'altro più grave.
> 
> Non mi piace.


Tutta questa debolezza è inconciliabile con i fatti :coglione:


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutta questa debolezza è inconciliabile con i fatti :coglione:


Ma io mi domando  

Come può venire in mente di dare certe risposte? Non so se sarei più incazzata per la scopata extra in sé o per certe pigliate per il culo.
Che razza di risposta è "non puoi capire perché sei donna"?

Boh.... Io uno che non sa tirare fuori i coglioni nei momenti in cui c'è veramente da farlo non lo posso capire.
E non è neanche lo sbaglio in sé. Questo pensa pure di essere la vittima dell'amante. E intanto cerca di fare scema la moglie. Almeno provasse a farlo con un filo di intelligenza, eppero'


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma io mi domando
> 
> Come può venire in mente di dare certe risposte? Non so se sarei più incazzata per la scopata extra in sé o per certe pigliate per il culo.
> Che razza di risposta è "non puoi capire perché sei donna"?
> ...


Soluzione per evitare le tentazioni 



...però quei piedi tentatori...come fa un uomo a dire di no?


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

Le caviglie sono tremendamente  sexy se sottile curate.​


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Naturalmente non si tratta di una giustificazione del traditore ma il tradito lo capisce.
> Che altro motivo ci sarebbe ... pura demenza?
> È innamoramento (non amore), quando la passione sovrasta la ragione ...


Ecco probabilmente nonostante io abbia tradito non  ho mai permesso alla passione di prendere il sopravvento sulla ragione. E vorrei aver sposato uno che la pensa come me


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> boh a me non è successo e non ho certo fatto sforzi perchè non accadesse
> Un conto è rubare tempo. Un conto è che io ti chiedo di passare una serata insieme e tu invece vai dall'altra
> Un conto è che io ho bisogno ti chiamo e ti scrivo e tu mi ignori perchè sei con l'altra.


Ossignur Nocciola. ))
Non è che quando mia moglie,  trovandosi in motel con l'amante, rispose ai miei messaggi su WhatsApp io ne fui lieto per il fatto che non mi ignorasse in quella particolare situazione. 
Era in motel con lui: che mi rispondesse o meno era sostanzialmente irrilevante.
Anzi, a pensarci bene, è anche vagamente disgustoso pensare che chattasse con me stando nel letto con un altro.
E non solo perché lui potrebbe aver letto i miei messaggi...


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto della contraddizione: lui l’ha avvicinata proprio perché era una facile che quindi non gli avrebbe detto di no ma nel contempo si è accorto (dopo avervi fatto sesso) che essendo una facile era una con la quale non voleva averci a che fare.
> 
> Un casino insomma...
> 
> ...


Non farti troppi film.
Non se la doveva mica sposare.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però è evidente spero la diversità tra un atteggiamento così e uno che invece si fa rintracciare e non ti mollerebbe mai con il pranzo pronto?
> e non è che questo renda più o meno grave il fatto che comunque ci scopasse ma per me è significativo di come ti poni con me e soprattutto fa pendere l'ago della bilancia quando si parla di ricostruire


Una delle obiezioni di mia moglie fu proprio questa: "Io non ho mai rubato tempo alla famiglia. Andavo in motel quando dovevo essere in ufficio, poi tornavo a casa ed ero la stessa persona di sempre".
Vero. 
Per lei. 
Per me fu anche peggio scoprire che le cose erano andate in questo modo.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> A volte è anche questione di opportunità.
> Di priorità e di emozioni.
> 
> A me farebbe girare più il culo sapere che lui mi fa i grattini sulla schiena (coccole, attenzioni) e nel frattempo pensa a come incontrarsi con l'altra. Se rottura c'è, che rottura sia... che questo ritenermi tanto importante e sopra di tutto lo porta solo ad essere più attento ma non lo fa fermare da scoparsela mi fa incazzare.


Meglio non saperlo.
Però all'altro/a ci si pensa, eccome.
Lo/a si sogna pure.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non voglio passare sopra il fatto che se la sia portata in casa. Voglio capire se devo o meno portare in discarica e bruciare tutta la mia camera da letto...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalkn


Io volevo vendere la sua macchina.
Poi passa.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quando sei innamorato rubi tutto il tempo che puoi


Vero.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ossignur Nocciola. ))
> Non è che quando mia moglie,  trovandosi in motel con l'amante, rispose ai miei messaggi su WhatsApp io ne fui lieto per il fatto che non mi ignorasse in quella particolare situazione.
> Era in motel con lui: che mi rispondesse o meno era sostanzialmente irrilevante.
> Anzi, a pensarci bene, è anche vagamente disgustoso pensare che chattasse con me stando nel letto con un altro.
> E non solo perché lui potrebbe aver letto i miei messaggi...


Dato che ti conosco e ti voglio bene non ti rispondo


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dato che ti conosco e ti voglio bene non ti rispondo


Quello che voglio dire è che in un tradimento c'è sempre "il punto di vista".
Alcune cose che possono sembrare più corrette dal tuo, dall'altro possono essere valutate all'opposto.
E per altri ancora significare tutt'altro.
Mia moglie ha risposto ai messaggi con l'evidente intenzione di mascherare il fatto che fosse in motel e dare la parvenza di una normale giornata di lavoro. E questa è decisamente la modalità più frequente per cui tutti, anche se stanno scopando con l'amante, rispondono al telefono o raccontano balle perché non sono riusciti a rispondere per tempo.
Non perché non si voglia mettere in secondo piano il partner che si sta tradendo, ma per necessaria opportunità.
Come dar loro torto. Lo farei anch'io.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che in un tradimento c'è sempre "il punto di vista".
> Alcune cose che possono sembrare più corrette dal tuo, dall'altro possono essere valutate all'opposto.
> E per altri ancora significare tutt'altro.
> Mia moglie ha risposto ai messaggi con l'evidente intenzione di mascherare il fatto che fosse in motel e dare la parvenza di una normale giornata di lavoro. E questa è decisamente la modalità più frequente per cui tutti, anche se stanno scopando con l'amante, rispondono al telefono o raccontano balle perché non sono riusciti a rispondere per tempo.
> ...


 Stavo facendo un discorso diverso. Se sei con l’amante e io ti chiamo che ho bisogno tu rispondi. Si parlava di uno che spegni il cellulare e per ore non si fa trovare. Ovvio che se mi chiami e sono al motel non ti dico che sono al motel. 
Puoi certo che è soggettivo. Tu hai sopportato cose che per me sono insopportabili. 
 Non ho mica detto che sono nel giusto io


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che in un tradimento c'è sempre "il punto di vista".
> Alcune cose che possono sembrare più corrette dal tuo, dall'altro possono essere valutate all'opposto.
> E per altri ancora significare tutt'altro.
> Mia moglie ha risposto ai messaggi con l'evidente intenzione di mascherare il fatto che fosse in motel e dare la parvenza di una normale giornata di lavoro. E questa è decisamente la modalità più frequente per cui tutti, anche se stanno scopando con l'amante, rispondono al telefono o raccontano balle perché non sono riusciti a rispondere per tempo.
> ...


Io lo lascio a squillare. Ma di base, se sto lavorando non rispondo. Poi ti chiamo. Il segreto è non leggere WhatsApp


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io lo lascio a squillare. Ma di base, se sto lavorando non rispondo. Poi ti chiamo. Il segreto è non leggere WhatsApp


Sarebbe la cosa che mi insospettirebbe di più


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sarebbe la cosa che mi insospettirebbe di più


Dipende. Io faccio così per un miliardo di situazioni. Se sto parlando con un cliente mi chiami per dirmi che mi hai preparato le lasagne, la prima volta ti spiego educatamente che non posso risponderti, la seconda quando ci vediamo a casa ti spiego molto educatamente che non me ne frega un cazzo dell'economia domestica se sto lavorando, dalla terza in poi smetto proprio di risponderti. Per le comunicazioni di servizio c'è  la mail. Anche perché su 100 volte che non ti rispondo almeno 90 sto lavorando davvero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non voglio passare sopra il fatto che se la sia portata in casa. Voglio capire se devo o meno portare in discarica e bruciare tutta la mia camera da letto...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalkn


sì, cambiare tutto. Per trasmettere un messaggio chiaro e forte


----------



## Nike (21 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Uno che scopa un altra, ti mette sempre in secondo piano. Come pensi che avvengono i tradimenti... senza bugie?! senza rappezzi?? Le bugie, le omissioni, le cazzate sono gli inevitabili contorni. Sempre.


Ciao Iosolo, ho letto la tua storia che, come molte altre, praticamente è quasi identica alla mia sopratutto dal punto di vista di come mi sento io, il rapporto con lui e le domande che mi pongo.

Come stai tu adesso ad un anno di distanza dai tuoi posti del 2016? Te lo chiedo per capire come forse starò io nei prossimi mesi. [emoji37]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sì, cambiare tutto. Per trasmettere un messaggio chiaro e forte


Tanto ormai i peli pubici della tipa mentre dormivi li hai ingoiati. Chettefrega?
Anzi praticamente ormai siete parenti:mexican:


----------



## iosolo (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ciao Iosolo, ho letto la tua storia che, come molte altre, praticamente è quasi identica alla mia sopratutto dal punto di vista di come mi sento io, il rapporto con lui e le domande che mi pongo.
> 
> Come stai tu adesso ad un anno di distanza dai tuoi posti del 2016? Te lo chiedo per capire come forse starò io nei prossimi mesi. [emoji37]
> 
> ...


Come sto?! Ottima domanda, più difficile la risposta. 

Parto dalle cose facili, i fatti. 
Siamo rimasti insieme, abbiamo fatto per un lungo periodo terapia, tutti gli schemi della coppia sono completamente saltati. Sono passata per liti furibonde, pianti inconsolabili, odio e rancore, e ancora tanto e tanto dolore. 
Insieme, ci siamo passati insieme. 

Un anno fa mi chiedevo se stessi snaturando me stessa accettando di rimanere con lui, ero furibonda con me, non riuscivo a trovare pace. Mi guardavo allo specchio e vedevo esattamente quello che credo lui abbia visto in me... una donna debole, innamorata e accondiscendente. 
Ero paralizzata e impaurita da questa immagine di me. 
Volevo mollare tutto anche solo per dimostrare per prima a me stessa che le cose non erano così. 
E' stato un duro cammino. Non credo che lui possa mai più vedermi in quel modo, ma anche se fosse è qualcosa che ormai non mi tocca. 
Io sono altro. Io sono io. Nonostante lui, nonostante il dolore, la rabbia, la paura e quella devastazione che ogni tradito che ama porta con sé subito dopo la scoperta. 

Io sono io, anche nel rimanere in questo rapporto maledetto e sporcato... perché finché mi sembra che c'è qualcosa da salvare non riesco a buttare tutto. Perché finché mi sembrano sinceri i suoi "perdonami" posso ancora andare avanti. Io rimango io, perché so che la porta d'uscita è di fronte a me... e so che se non è esco, non è per vigliaccheria, ma perché per ora la mia scelta è di stare qui. Ma la porta è lì, aperta, devo solo fare un passo, senza paura ormai. Ho scelto di rimanere non perché sono debole ma perché sono forte. 
Io sono le mie scelte e non le sue. 

Quante volte la parola "io" si è rincorsa in questo scritto?! Vedi tu ora sei ancora appesa al noi, al parlare di lui, di quello che prova, di quello che ha sentito... e poi arriverà un momento, in cui quello che lui ha provato, sentito, capito... non sarà importante e tu comincerai a fare i conti con quello che è rimasto in te. 

E li ripartirai. 
Non guardarti con i suoi occhi, guardati con i tuoi occhi... e guarda lui con i tuoi occhi e non con i suoi. 

Noi stiamo insieme. Non l'ho perdonato, non voglio farlo. Quello che mi ha fatto non può essere perdonato. Le bugie, le menzogne e l'ipocrisia che hanno fatto padrone della mia vita è qualcosa che non posso e non voglio perdonare. 
Si può andare avanti senza perdonare: si, penso di si, io lo sto facendo anche se non so se lo sto facendo nel migliore dei modi, ma il gesto, l'azione, l'idea di ingannare qualcuno in modo egoistico non farà mai parte di me e non voglio e non posso mai più tollerarlo. 
Lui urla che è cambiato, che il dolore visto, che il dolore vissuto gli hanno fatto capire che un gioco stupido ha quasi devastato il suo mondo. 

Certo per lui questo anno è mezzo non è stato una passeggiata. Era lì con me e c'è stato sempre. Non ha sbagliato un colpo. Si è preso le sue responsabilità e io glielo fatte prendere, nessuno sconto, nessun pietismo... l'ho piazzato davanti alle sue cazzate, al suo schifo e alla sua ipocrisia. 
E lui non è scappato. Non è da tutti. 

La nostra quotidianità ancora adesso subisce gli influssi di quello che è successo anche nelle piccole cose... anche una parola fuori posto ha degli influssi negativi su tutta la giornata, lui però se ne fa carico. Questo vale anche al contrario: niente di scontato. Ci siamo, siamo presenti al rapporto. 

Mi manca quello che avevamo. L'idea di essere speciali. L'idea di essere più forti della quotidianità, più profondi e intimi di tutta l'altra gente. 
Ora lo so, noi siamo tutta l'altra gente. 

Come starai tu?! Prova a dirmelo tu... tu come starai da qui a sei mesi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanto ormai i peli pubici della tipa mentre dormivi li hai ingoiati. Chettefrega?
> Anzi praticamente ormai siete parenti:mexican:


 non è quello il punto, far capire che casa non doveva essere un motel.
Comprare tutto nuovo, fargli spendere un bel po di soldi. Senza diritto di replica. E iniziare il massacro senza parole solo fatti


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sì, cambiare tutto. Per trasmettere un messaggio chiaro e forte



Allora bisognerebbe anche cambiare casa, e potendo pure citta'.   Basterebbe?  Non credo, ma lontano dai luoghi del misfatto si sta sempre meglio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ma si, diamo fuoco al palazzo :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma si, diamo fuoco al palazzo :rotfl:



Mica male.....nell'immediato mi sarebbe piaciuto bruciasse  tutto intorno a lui.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che in un tradimento c'è sempre "il punto di vista".
> Alcune cose che possono sembrare più corrette dal tuo, dall'altro possono essere valutate all'opposto.
> E per altri ancora significare tutt'altro.
> Mia moglie ha risposto ai messaggi con l'evidente intenzione di mascherare il fatto che fosse in motel e dare la parvenza di una normale giornata di lavoro. E questa è decisamente la modalità più frequente per cui tutti, anche se stanno scopando con l'amante, rispondono al telefono o raccontano balle perché non sono riusciti a rispondere per tempo.
> ...


Mio marito ha finto di essere in trasferta durante un bel ponte lungo dello scorso anno.... ho scoperto invece che aveva organizzato una lussuosa vacanza esotica e romantica  di una settimana con l’amante ..e io a casa coi bimbi a far fare i compiti e a pensare : poverino, neanche le ferie gli fanno fare 
Come l’ho scoperto ? Identificando i suoi piedi inconfondibili  in una foto postata dall’amante... con tanto di sottotitolo “vacanza d’amore ...perfetta ....” 
sapete che ultimamente mi domando come mai non abbia deciso di andarsene con lei quando l’ho scoperto, dato che era così preso?  
Boh ....


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio marito ha finto di essere in trasferta durante un bel ponte lungo dello scorso anno.... ho scoperto invece che aveva organizzato una lussuosa vacanza esotica e romantica  di una settimana con l’amante ..e io a casa coi bimbi a far fare i compiti e a pensare : poverino, neanche le ferie gli fanno fare
> Come l’ho scoperto ? Identificando i suoi piedi inconfondibili  in una foto postata dall’amante... con tanto di sottotitolo “vacanza d’amore ...perfetta ....”
> sapete che ultimamente mi domando come mai non abbia deciso di andarsene con lei quando l’ho scoperto, dato che era così preso?
> Boh ....



Da spaccargli   la testa....vacanza di una settimana...incredibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora bisognerebbe anche cambiare casa, e potendo pure citta'.   Basterebbe?  Non credo, ma lontano dai luoghi del misfatto si sta sempre meglio.


 quella camera era anche di Nike, se non la sente più sua è giusto farlo. Si riappropria di cose sue, solo cose


----------



## Dina74 (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio marito ha finto di essere in trasferta durante un bel ponte lungo dello scorso anno.... ho scoperto invece che aveva organizzato una lussuosa vacanza esotica e romantica  di una settimana con l’amante ..e io a casa coi bimbi a far fare i compiti e a pensare : poverino, neanche le ferie gli fanno fare [emoji3]
> Come l’ho scoperto ? Identificando i suoi piedi inconfondibili  in una foto postata dall’amante... con tanto di sottotitolo “vacanza d’amore ...perfetta ....”
> sapete che ultimamente mi domando come mai non abbia deciso di andarsene con lei quando l’ho scoperto, dato che era così preso?
> Boh ....


Per me questo è assurdo...lasciare i figli a casa e andare in vacanza con l'amante...bo

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quella camera era anche di Nike, se non la sente più sua è giusto farlo. Si riappropria di cose sue, solo cose



Guarda che la capisco benissimo, non  sto scherando,  con un po' piu' di soldi in tasca, avrei cambiato  volentieri casa e paese nell'immediato.  Era molto complicato farlo perche' ne ho due di case, stesso piano, una di mia figlia,  e voglio resti vicino a noi per vari problemi.  Ed e'  il motivo piu' importante   per  cui nell'immediato non l'ho buttato fuori casa. E lo sa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio marito ha finto di essere in trasferta durante un bel ponte lungo dello scorso anno.... ho scoperto invece che aveva organizzato una lussuosa vacanza esotica e romantica  di una settimana con l’amante ..e io a casa coi bimbi a far fare i compiti e a pensare : poverino, neanche le ferie gli fanno fare
> Come l’ho scoperto ? Identificando i suoi piedi inconfondibili  in una foto postata dall’amante... con tanto di sottotitolo “vacanza d’amore ...perfetta ....”
> sapete che ultimamente mi domando come mai non abbia deciso di andarsene con lei quando l’ho scoperto, dato che era così preso?
> Boh ....


 ecco questo è andare ben oltre i limiti. Perché non se n'è andato? Forse perché per lui è sempre stata una vacanza di lusso.
Personalmente lo avrei sbattuto fuori, senza troppi complimenti.
Ritengono che un minimo di attenzione lo si deve avere, perché quando non hai più controllo vuol dire che non ti interessa la conseguenza


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio marito ha finto di essere in trasferta durante un bel ponte lungo dello scorso anno.... ho scoperto invece che aveva organizzato una lussuosa vacanza esotica e romantica  di una settimana con l’amante ..e io a casa coi bimbi a far fare i compiti e a pensare : poverino, neanche le ferie gli fanno fare
> Come l’ho scoperto ? Identificando i suoi piedi inconfondibili  in una foto postata dall’amante... con tanto di sottotitolo “vacanza d’amore ...perfetta ....”
> sapete che ultimamente mi domando come mai non abbia deciso di andarsene con lei quando l’ho scoperto, dato che era così preso?
> Boh ....




:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


piano che ti fai male


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da spaccargli   la testa....vacanza di una settimana...incredibile.


La sua è stata una vera e propria relazione ....noi l’impiccio .... e come si vedeva quando era a casa.....


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> piano che ti fai male


Quest’ultima recente scoperta mi ha fatto davvero cadere le balle ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quest’ultima recente scoperta mi ha fatto davvero cadere le balle ....


solo?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è quello il punto, far capire che casa non doveva essere un motel.
> Comprare tutto nuovo, fargli spendere un bel po di soldi. Senza diritto di replica. E iniziare il massacro senza parole solo fatti


Prossima volta che mi ripasso la babysitter ti penso


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio marito ha finto di essere in trasferta durante un bel ponte lungo dello scorso anno.... ho scoperto invece che aveva organizzato una lussuosa vacanza esotica e romantica  di una settimana con l’amante ..e io a casa coi bimbi a far fare i compiti e a pensare : poverino, neanche le ferie gli fanno fare
> Come l’ho scoperto ? Identificando i suoi piedi inconfondibili  in una foto postata dall’amante... con tanto di sottotitolo “vacanza d’amore ...perfetta ....”
> sapete che ultimamente mi domando come mai non abbia deciso di andarsene con lei quando l’ho scoperto, dato che era così preso?
> Boh ....


Mai di vacanza. Mai.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> La sua è stata una vera e propria relazione ....noi l’impiccio .... e come si vedeva quando era a casa.....


E alla fine ha scelto voi.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> solo?


non solo....


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E alla fine ha scelto voi.


si... e il problema é che mi si comincia a ventilare l'ipotesi che forse io non voglio scegliere lui...e questo un po' mi spaventa. 

Passi il tradimento... ma considerarmi proprio una pezza da piedi no... mettere l'amante davanti ai figli prendendoci per il culo tutti quanti mentre tu passi giorni da favola senza neanche essere grato quando torni, perché io ho fatto da babysitter ai tuoi bimbi...questo anche no...
Non é piu' tristezza, non é piu' sofferenza...é ....come spiegarlo.... caduta di palle! Non mi viene altro sinonimo...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come sto?! Ottima domanda, più difficile la risposta.
> 
> Parto dalle cose facili, i fatti.
> Siamo rimasti insieme, abbiamo fatto per un lungo periodo terapia, tutti gli schemi della coppia sono completamente saltati. Sono passata per liti furibonde, pianti inconsolabili, odio e rancore, e ancora tanto e tanto dolore.
> ...


non posso ,non quotare ,


----------



## Nike (21 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone. 

Non riusciamo a pensare che mentre sei a passeggio con lui, davanti a voi c’è una con un bel culo e che tuo marito non abbia voglia di scoparsela seduta stante.

Perché si pensa che nella sua testa non passino certi pensieri?

L’altro giorno in un momento piuttosto difficile mi ha detto che a lui le donne piacciono e che se le scoperebbe tutte [emoji15]

Poi candidamente mi fa: “certe volte vedo una donna per la strada a penso a come si comporterebbe a letto”. Non ho avuto risposta. Ci penso ancora adesso e mi sembra fantascienza quello che gli è uscito dalla bocca.

Non riesco a capacitarmi/accettare che l’uomo che pensavo fosse il marito perfetto sogna di scoparsi le donne che incontra per la strada... sono strana io forse?



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> si... e il problema é che mi si comincia a ventilare l'ipotesi che forse io non voglio scegliere lui...e questo un po' mi spaventa.
> 
> Passi il tradimento... ma considerarmi proprio una pezza da piedi no... mettere l'amante davanti ai figli prendendoci per il culo tutti quanti mentre tu passi giorni da favola senza neanche essere grato quando torni, perché io ho fatto da babysitter ai tuoi bimbi...questo anche no...
> Non é piu' tristezza, non é piu' sofferenza...é ....come spiegarlo.... caduta di palle! Non mi viene altro sinonimo...


E ci sta. Ma non lo fare dipendere dalle corna.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone.


Ma parla per te. 
Comunque, seriamente. Secondo me questo accade perché sei stata addestrata fin dalla nascita secondo un modello familiare che nella realtà dei fatti è artificiale e superimposto alla natura umana per finalità di controllo sociale.
In maniera molto spiccia.
Noi siamo fatti per scopare in giro.
Questo crea grossi problemi sociologici e giuridici. Soprattutto da quando l'uomo da cacciatore e raccoglitore diventa agricoltore e si crea la necessità di passare la terra di padre in figlio.
Con i mezzi tecnici dell'epoca l'unico modo per evitare che le donne portano in grembo figli di altri è creare la monogamia e la fedeltà. Che non è sbilanciata verso le donne a caso.
Questo principio laico è molto pratico E viene incorporato in tutti i sistemi di pensiero etici morali e religiosi.
Quindi da 10000 anni per motivi di soldi le femmine vengono addestrate e condizionate fin dalla più tenera da non desiderare un cazzo che non sia stato in qualche modo validato dall'ordinamento vigente
Perché da quel cazzo valido escono figli validi.
Sta roba funziona ma fa a cazzotti con la natura umana.
Quindi non sei una scema che idealizza tuo marito. Sei una tizia a cui hanno passato un modello familiare fin da bambina quando non avevi le difese immunitarie mentali per capire che si trattava di una stronzata.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come sto?! Ottima domanda, più difficile la risposta.
> 
> Parto dalle cose facili, i fatti.
> Siamo rimasti insieme, abbiamo fatto per un lungo periodo terapia, tutti gli schemi della coppia sono completamente saltati. Sono passata per liti furibonde, pianti inconsolabili, odio e rancore, e ancora tanto e tanto dolore.
> ...


Bella cazzata. Se non riesci a sentirti speciale per cazzi tuoi scaricalo e cerca qualcun altro con cui sentirti speciale. Magari la volta buona.
Se rimani con sti presupposti ti fai solo male


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone.
> 
> Non riusciamo a pensare che mentre sei a passeggio con lui, davanti a voi c’è una con un bel culo e che tuo marito non abbia voglia di scoparsela seduta stante.
> 
> ...


Prova a rileggerti...con attenzione. 

Ti accorgi che parlando di lui, stai in realtà parlando dei tuoi desideri riguardo cosa e come PER TE e CON TE deve essere un uomo? 
E ti rendi conto che c'è una bella distanza fra i desideri (o meglio, il sognato) e la realtà dei desideri? 

Mi ricordo il mio psyco che un giorno mi ha chiesto se stavo facendo richieste possibili o impossibili, al mio ex. 
La prima risposta è stata "possibili". 

Lui mi aveva chiesto "ne è certa?" "conosce il suo compagno?"
Ci ho impiegato qualche mese per rendermi conto che no, non lo conoscevo. Non come pensavo. 
Buona parte della mia conoscenza di lui era il frutto delle mie proiezioni su di lui. 

E la risposta alla sua prima domanda a quel punto è diventata "impossibili". 

E non per mancanze mie o sue. 
Semplicemente perchè ognuno ha i propri limiti. 
E da quelli si parte per Conoscere e Valutare i propri bisogni in relazione all'altro. 
Noi non eravamo partiti da lì. E' stato un grande errore. 

ti leggo nike, e sinceramente mi viene da sorridere. 
Sembri davvero sbucata da una qualche favola con gli occhi spalancati. 

E capisco anche la sensazione di disorientamento.

Ma quello che hai davanti è il tuo uomo. Lo stesso che hai sposato 20 anni fa(o quelli che sono). Lo stesso in essenza. In questi anni pure lui si sarà trasformato, avrà ricollocato gli ideali e i desideri. Le aspettative. Anche su se stesso. 

Ma se 20 anni fa ha ignorato il suo modo di vedere le donne e i suoi desideri credendo che l'intensità con te sarebbe durata per sempre, sempre uguale e avrebbe governato al suo posto, ha iniziato in quello stesso momento a tradire se stesso. 

E il tradimento di se stessi, ad un certo punto, chiede imperiosamente uno stop. 
Anche a discapito dell'affetto per l'altro. 

La scelta è fra se stessi e l'altro. 
E solitamente si sceglie se stessi. E' sano e profondamente umano. 

Quello che fa la differenza è COME si attua quella scelta. 
Se condividendo oppure escludendo. 

E anche quello non è frutto di insensibilità in sè.
E' di nuovo il come a fare la differenza. 

Il punto su cui io al tuo posto fisserei l'attenzione è come mai non hai visto il tuo uomo fino a quando il CHI E' non ti è arrivato come un treno nei denti? 

Lui si è nascosto? 
Tu non hai voluto vedere? 

Quando è stato che avete perso il punto della narrazione ognuno di se stesso (e avete preso strade separate) e di conseguenza di Voi?

Te lo anticipo. Non è il tradimento. 
Il tradimento è semplicemente l'agito finale. Ma non nasce in se stesso. 
Nasce prima.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come sto?! Ottima domanda, più difficile la risposta.
> 
> Parto dalle cose facili, i fatti.
> Siamo rimasti insieme, abbiamo fatto per un lungo periodo terapia, tutti gli schemi della coppia sono completamente saltati. Sono passata per liti furibonde, pianti inconsolabili, odio e rancore, e ancora tanto e tanto dolore.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio marito ha finto di essere in trasferta durante un bel ponte lungo dello scorso anno.... ho scoperto invece che aveva organizzato una lussuosa vacanza esotica e romantica  di una settimana con l’amante ..e io a casa coi bimbi a far fare i compiti e a pensare : poverino, neanche le ferie gli fanno fare
> Come l’ho scoperto ? Identificando i suoi piedi inconfondibili  in una foto postata dall’amante... con tanto di sottotitolo “vacanza d’amore ...perfetta ....”
> sapete che ultimamente mi domando come mai non abbia deciso di andarsene con lei quando l’ho scoperto, dato che era così preso?
> Boh ....





disincantata ha detto:


> Da spaccargli   la testa....vacanza di una settimana...incredibile.


Come in questo film.
Da prendere a testate tutti e due..
[video=youtube;GbX0-wqn3_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbX0-wqn3_Y[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> si... e il problema é che mi si comincia a ventilare l'ipotesi che forse io non voglio scegliere lui...e questo un po' mi spaventa.
> 
> Passi il tradimento... ma considerarmi proprio una pezza da piedi no... mettere l'amante davanti ai figli prendendoci per il culo tutti quanti mentre tu passi giorni da favola senza neanche essere grato quando torni, perché io ho fatto da babysitter ai tuoi bimbi...questo anche no...
> Non é piu' tristezza, non é piu' sofferenza...é ....come spiegarlo.... caduta di palle! Non mi viene altro sinonimo...


Il punto invece è proprio quello. Si chiama anche EVASIONE.
Far finta di essere libero, leggero, senza responsabilità. 
:sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone.
> 
> Non riusciamo a pensare che mentre sei a passeggio con lui, davanti a voi c’è una con un bel culo e che tuo marito non abbia voglia di scoparsela seduta stante.
> 
> ...


Boh a me sembrava invece normale.
Farlo tutto un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Dina74 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone.
> 
> Non riusciamo a pensare che mentre sei a passeggio con lui, davanti a voi c’è una con un bel culo e che tuo marito non abbia voglia di scoparsela seduta stante.
> 
> ...


Nike...Ma questo è normale. Davvero sei arrivata alla tua età senza avere consapevolezza di queste cose? Io non le vedo gravi. Più grave per me il comportamento di tuo marito che ora sminuisce e si sottrae al dialogo

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E ci sta. Ma non lo fare dipendere dalle corna.


No, certo... sono d’accordo


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto invece è proprio quello. Si chiama anche EVASIONE.
> Far finta di essere libero, leggero, senza responsabilità.
> :sbatti:


È totale assenza di buonsenso ed empatia . È egoismo ai massimi sistemi 
Io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo...figli compreso ....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> È totale assenza di buonsenso ed empatia . È egoismo ai massimi sistemi
> Io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo...figli compreso ....


Dai che hai sognato anche tu un weekend senza pensieri, come qualche fantasia su Luca Argentero.
La differenza è farlo.
Come i bambini sognano tutti di essere Superman, ma non si buttano dal balcone.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai che hai sognato anche tu un weekend senza pensieri, come qualche fantasia su Luca Argentero.
> La differenza è farlo.
> Come i bambini sognano tutti di essere Superman, ma non si buttano dal balcone.


Qualcuno fermi Nonna Abelarda sta delirando.


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai che hai sognato anche tu un weekend senza pensieri, come qualche fantasia su Luca Argentero.
> La differenza è farlo.
> Come i bambini sognano tutti di essere Superman, ma non si buttano dal balcone.



Io, con Cacciari, ma solo platonico.  E sempre detto a mio marito.

Scherzi a parte, più leggo certe cose e piu' rivaluto mio marito,  mai e poi mai si e' sognato di addossare colpe a me,  o di  dire certe cose. Soprattutto  dopo la scoperta del tradimento. 
Vuoi  superare ed andare oltre, e te ne esci con 'le donne mi piacciono tutte e me le scoperei tutte', a tua moglie che e'  distrutta per il tuo comportamenro?  Accomodati pure fuori. Che ti vuoi aspettare da uno così?  Tristezza infinita.   Fa cadere le braccia. 
A   me gli uomini non piacciono tutti, anzi, mi piaceva (e mi piace ancora nonostante tutto) e molto mio marito e fatico a trovare qualcuno che mi piaccia di piu'.  A parte il primo amore  che si idealizza.


----------



## bettypage (21 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma parla per te.
> Comunque, seriamente. Secondo me questo accade perché sei stata addestrata fin dalla nascita secondo un modello familiare che nella realtà dei fatti è artificiale e superimposto alla natura umana per finalità di controllo sociale.
> In maniera molto spiccia.
> Noi siamo fatti per scopare in giro.
> ...


Poligamia unica via :rotfl:
http://freedamedia.it/2017/12/essere-o-non-essere-monogami/


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai che hai sognato anche tu un weekend senza pensieri, come qualche fantasia su Luca Argentero.
> La differenza è farlo.
> Come i bambini sognano tutti di essere Superman, ma non si buttano dal balcone.


No Brunetta, sono concetti diversi.
Mio marito ha sempre fatto tutto quello che ha voluto fuori casa ... non per  evasione, ma banalmente : mi va : lo faccio... dalla scopata con la bruttona che lo lusinga, alla vacanza con la ragazzetta gnocca....e ad altro che sia legato al semplice acquisto di qualcosa...se mi va, lo faccio 

Un superficiale totale.
Arci, l’hai sopravvalutato ...e anch’io....


----------



## bettypage (21 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone.
> 
> Non riusciamo a pensare che mentre sei a passeggio con lui, davanti a voi c’è una con un bel culo e che tuo marito non abbia voglia di scoparsela seduta stante.
> 
> ...


Ma forse tu sei fedele all'idea di marito(perfetto) piuttosto che alla persona che hai sposato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> No Brunetta, sono concetti diversi.
> Mio marito ha sempre fatto tutto quello che ha voluto fuori casa ... non per  evasione, ma banalmente : mi va : lo faccio... dalla scopata con la bruttona che lo lusinga, alla vacanza con la ragazzetta gnocca....e ad altro che sia legato al semplice acquisto di qualcosa...se mi va, lo faccio
> 
> Un *superficiale totale.*
> Arci, l’hai sopravvalutato ...e anch’io....


Era quello che intendevo.
La scelta sta a te.
Tu lo vuoi?

Mi diceva stasera un’amica che questa è una buona soluzione...


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo.
> La scelta sta a te.
> Tu lo vuoi?
> 
> ...


Lo so brunetta, me lo dici sempre. Vuoi convincermi che la tua sia la scelta migliore di tutte...
Io sono più prudente, siamo diverse.
Un giorno la penso in un modo è il giorno nell’altro...
Dai problemi sentimentali fino ad ora ne sono sempre uscita bene, ma a modo mio...
Ho un livello di sofferenza troppo alto per gestire 2 situazioni insieme (tradimento e abbandono)...io metabolizzo coi miei tempi....
Non so cosa ne verrà fuori, ma ora sto molto meglio.
Si è creato una sorta di distacco . 
Stiamo a vedere ...


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Poligamia unica via :rotfl:
> http://freedamedia.it/2017/12/essere-o-non-essere-monogami/


 ma nemmeno.


occhitristi ha detto:


> No Brunetta, sono concetti diversi.
> Mio marito ha sempre fatto tutto quello che ha voluto fuori casa ... non per  evasione, ma banalmente : mi va : lo faccio... dalla scopata con la bruttona che lo lusinga, alla vacanza con la ragazzetta gnocca....e ad altro che sia legato al semplice acquisto di qualcosa...se mi va, lo faccio
> 
> Un superficiale totale.
> Arci, l’hai sopravvalutato ...e anch’io....


A me questa impostazione mi fa impazzire, ma che vuol dire superficiale totale? Come se evitare di castrarsi appresso a qualcosa che non ci fa star bene fosse un gesto di superficialità. Anzi forse è il gesto più alto di consapevolezza che qualcuno possa tirar fuori. Tu stai facendo un errore fondamentale, ti stai costruendo una corazza basata su una superficialità morale fasulla quando alla fine Ognuno è signore della sua vita. Lui ha semplicemente fatto delle scelte egoiste ed escludenti. Ma pensare che la tua non scelta ti renda rebus sic stantibus una persona migliore di lui è esattamente quello che rende I cornuti delle macchiette.
Tra fargliela pagare Perché di fatto tuo marito ha posposto i cazzi suoi rispetto a quelli della famiglia, e mettersi a fare quella che _tanto io sono una donna matura perché me la sono presa nel culo in nome di qualcosa di più alto mentre tu facevi il ragazzino felice _è solo patetico.
Sicuramente puoi presentargli il conto.
Ma se tu per prima ti riduci ad essere una qualunque, Allora ha avuto ragione lui a trattarti come tale. Sta stronzata del rispetto a prescindere nella vita reale non esiste. Il rispetto ce lo dobbiamo guadagnare soprattutto con coloro i quali con noi dividono il bagno.


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Lo so brunetta, me lo dici sempre. Vuoi convincermi che la tua sia la scelta migliore di tutte...
> Io sono più prudente, siamo diverse.
> Un giorno la penso in un modo è il giorno nell’altro...
> Dai problemi sentimentali fino ad ora ne sono sempre uscita bene, ma a modo mio...
> ...


L'importante è metabolizzare.
Prenditi il tempo necessario, che non sia però troppo.
Il distacco è già un buon risultato.
il rancore è la prima cosa che deve sparire perché _fa male a te_.


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone.
> 
> *Non riusciamo a pensare che mentre sei a passeggio con lui, davanti a voi c’è una con un bel culo e che tuo marito non abbia voglia di scoparsela seduta stante.
> *
> ...


Perché mediamente se vostro marito vi dicesse che si scoperebbe volentieri la commessa dal bel culo vi incazzereste meditando vendetta. E viceversa.
Così per tutta la vita ognuno dei membri della coppia recita la parte degli "inseparabili", fino a quando per un caso fortuito, diciamo per sfiga di solito, si scopre che era tutta una finzione.
Mia moglie sa e capisce quando mi piace una col bel culo e abbiamo sempre commentato tranquillamente ciò che osservavamo insieme: i nostri gusti e pulsioni sono ben noti all'altro.
Non è però assolutamente garanzia per evitare un tradimento: la confidenza non è licenza di tradire, ma semplice apertura.


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone.
> 
> Non riusciamo a pensare che mentre sei a passeggio con lui, davanti a voi c’è una con un bel culo e che tuo marito non abbia voglia di scoparsela seduta stante.
> 
> ...


Mediamente il pensiero di qualsiasi uomo.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente il pensiero di qualsiasi uomo.


Vuol dire che il ragazzo è sano


----------



## Skorpio (22 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa e capisce quando mi piace una col bel culo e abbiamo sempre commentato tranquillamente ciò che osservavamo insieme: i nostri gusti e pulsioni sono ben noti all'altro.


Penso questo sia diffuso... 

Altra cosa è confidare che ci si vuol provare sul serio

Diversamente mi sembra la confidenza degli eunuchi.

Parlo parlo... Confido... Perché tanto poi non faccio nulla


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio marito ha finto di essere in trasferta durante un bel ponte lungo dello scorso anno.... ho scoperto invece che aveva organizzato una lussuosa vacanza esotica e romantica  di una settimana con l’amante ..e io a casa coi bimbi a far fare i compiti e a pensare : poverino, neanche le ferie gli fanno fare
> Come l’ho scoperto ? Identificando i suoi piedi inconfondibili  in una foto postata dall’amante... con tanto di sottotitolo “vacanza d’amore ...perfetta ....”
> sapete che ultimamente mi domando come mai non abbia deciso di andarsene con lei quando l’ho scoperto, dato che era così preso?
> Boh ....



Pigliati una settimana di bella vacanza anche tu da qualche parte che garba a te. Da sola, o con amici. Lascialo a destreggiarsi per una settimana da solo con i bimbi (per qualche giorno si arrangeranno benissimo con il padre), e tu rilassati. Davvero eh. Tra l'altro mi sembrerebbe una buona occasione per riflettere entrambi.


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma parla per te.
> Comunque, seriamente. Secondo me questo accade perché sei stata addestrata fin dalla nascita secondo un modello familiare che nella realtà dei fatti è artificiale e superimposto alla natura umana per finalità di controllo sociale.
> In maniera molto spiccia.
> Noi siamo fatti per scopare in giro.
> ...


Solo una precisazione.
L'evoluzione verso la monogamia si è resa necessaria per tutelare la donna  dal rischio di subire l'abbandono con prole, cosa che avrebbe portato anche gravi ripercussioni economiche sulla famiglia d'origine senza contare il rischio di infanticidio.
Ricordo come esempio la Ruota degli esposti https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruota_degli_esposti volta a intervenire in favore dei bambini indesiderati.
Il problema di sempre è che le pulsioni non controllate della donna potevano sfociare in una gravidanza indesiderata in assenza di padre (ovvero di reddito). In qualche modo si doveva trovare un modo per legare il padre alla madre e al nascituro.
Gli anticoncezionali femminili hanno determinato un impatto non da poco su usi millenari.


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo perché  idealizziamo nostro marito/moglie a tal punto da pensare che sia così speciale e super partes da non provare istinti sessuali ed attrazione fisica per altre persone.
> 
> Non riusciamo a pensare che mentre sei a passeggio con lui, davanti a voi c’è una con un bel culo e che tuo marito non abbia voglia di scoparsela seduta stante.
> 
> ...


Se ti può consolare Nike, anch'io ho appreso poco tempo fa, rispetto ad una vita passata insieme, cose 'fantascientifiche' per me!
La rivelazione che lui fosse attratto da altre donne, OLTRE a me è stata deflagrante...(non mi sono ancora ripresa del tutto) ma ho anche capito, col tempo, di essere io anomala, o perlomeno come dici tu, strana.
O forse semplicemente, come dice Ipazia, ho proiettato me stessa su di lui, dato che io non ho mai avuto simili pensieri incrociando qualche super figo per la via, e qualcuno mi sarà anche capitato di vederlo no?  
Ergo: io sono così = anche lui


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente il pensiero di qualsiasi uomo.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vuol dire che il ragazzo è sano


...ma davero davero?
Siete davvero così?


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Solo una precisazione.
> L'evoluzione verso la monogamia si è resa necessaria per tutelare la donna  dal rischio di subire l'abbandono con prole, cosa che avrebbe portato anche gravi ripercussioni economiche sulla famiglia d'origine senza contare il rischio di infanticidio.
> Ricordo come esempio la Ruota degli esposti https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruota_degli_esposti volta a intervenire in favore dei bambini indesiderati.
> Il problema di sempre è che le pulsioni non controllate della donna potevano sfociare in una gravidanza indesiderata in assenza di padre (ovvero di reddito). In qualche modo si doveva trovare un modo per legare il padre alla madre e al nascituro.
> Gli anticoncezionali femminili hanno determinato un impatto non da poco su usi millenari.


Non sono gli anticoncezionali femminili, è stata la tracciabilità del dna. Non a caso all'università stanno teorizzando una riforma del diritto successorio basata sulla genetica


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma davero davero?
> Siete davvero così?


Siamo così. Tutti. Chi ti dice il contrario mente. Magari a se stesso ma mente.
Il video sotto non é commedia, é satira.
[video=youtube_share;2A5QE3iqSQ0]https://youtu.be/2A5QE3iqSQ0[/video]


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono gli anticoncezionali femminili, è stata la tracciabilità del dna. Non a caso all'università stanno teorizzando una riforma del diritto successorio basata sulla genetica


Gli anticoncezionali femminili intervengono a monte.
Consentono finalmente alla donna di scopare liberamente come un uomo potendo decidere di non subire il rischio di gravidanze.
Prima era tutto in carico all'uomo e, spesso, al caso.


----------



## iosolo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bella cazzata. Se non riesci a sentirti speciale per cazzi tuoi scaricalo e cerca qualcun altro con cui sentirti speciale. Magari la volta buona.Se rimani con sti presupposti ti fai solo male


Mi stai davvero suggerendo di illudermi di nuovo che l'ammmmmmore supera tutto. Che con un altro vivrei di nuovo la magia di sentirci unici e invulnerabili al resto????!! Quando scopri il trucco, non è che non credi più al mago, non credi proprio più alla magia.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma nemmeno.
> 
> A me questa impostazione mi fa impazzire, ma che vuol dire superficiale totale? Come se evitare di castrarsi appresso a qualcosa che non ci fa star bene fosse un gesto di superficialità. Anzi forse è il gesto più alto di consapevolezza che qualcuno possa tirar fuori. Tu stai facendo un errore fondamentale, ti stai costruendo una corazza basata su una superficialità morale fasulla quando alla fine Ognuno è signore della sua vita. Lui ha semplicemente fatto delle scelte egoiste ed escludenti. Ma pensare che la tua non scelta ti renda rebus sic stantibus una persona migliore di lui è esattamente quello che rende I cornuti delle macchiette.
> Tra fargliela pagare Perché di fatto tuo marito ha posposto i cazzi suoi rispetto a quelli della famiglia, e mettersi a fare quella che _tanto io sono una donna matura perché me la sono presa nel culo in nome di qualcosa di più alto mentre tu facevi il ragazzino felice _è solo patetico.
> ...


Mio caro, a volte mi fai tenerezza e te lo dico con affetto, quando esprimi giudizi un po’ a cazzo  con pomposa certezza di star per dire una perla di saggezza irrinunciabile.
Se c’e una cosa di cui sono certa è che sa anche lui è che non sono una qualunque. È proprio per questo che mi sono incazzata. Mi sono sprecata..
Il giudizio di superficialità (non morale, chi l’ha mai detto?) non è un’opinione, è una certezza ed è legata a tutto il suo essere, dentro e fuori il tradimento. 
Poi se per te nessuno può essere superficiale, è un altro discorso.. 
Riguardo alla presentazione del conto, è una certezza...e sarà un conto raffinato!


----------



## iosolo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Te lo ricambio. Con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Gli anticoncezionali femminili intervengono a monte.
> Consentono finalmente alla donna di scopare liberamente come un uomo potendo decidere di non subire il rischio di gravidanze.
> Prima era tutto in carico all'uomo e, spesso, al caso.


Ti mancano un sacco di giri di giostra con le ragazze di campagna 


iosolo ha detto:


> Mi stai davvero suggerendo di illudermi di nuovo che l'ammmmmmore supera tutto. Che con un altro vivrei di nuovo la magia di sentirci unici e invulnerabili al resto????!! Quando scopri il trucco, non è che non credi più al mago, non credi proprio più alla magia.


Peggio per te. Io ti sto dicendo che strutturare un trauma perché non riesci a sentirti unica per conto tuo Ma hai bisogno di sentirti unica in coppia è un suicidio mentale. Sai quanti ce ne stanno qua che ancora dopo 10 anni sono bloccati al primo giorno perché si sono coccolati un tumore? Bella cazzata! Se la tua priorità è sentirti unica fregauncazzo chi usi per sentirti unica. Usalo e basta. Butti questo e passi al successivo


occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio caro, a volte mi fai tenerezza e te lo dico con affetto, quando esprimi giudizi un po’ a cazzo  con pomposa certezza di star per dire una perla di saggezza irrinunciabile.
> Se c’e una cosa di cui sono certa è che sa anche lui è che non sono una qualunque. *È proprio per questo che mi sono incazzata. Mi sono sprecata..*
> Il giudizio di superficialità (non morale, chi l’ha mai detto?) non è un’opinione, è una certezza ed è legata a tutto il suo essere, dentro e fuori il tradimento.
> Poi se per te nessuno può essere superficiale, è un altro discorso..
> Riguardo alla presentazione del conto, è una certezza...e sarà un conto raffinato!


E se non fosse superficialità? E se fosse semplicemente il fatto che tuo marito è stato fedele a se stesso facendosi per benino i suoi conti? Per carità, il giocattolo si è rotto e la storia la scrivono i vincitori, Ma sei te quella che ha paura di accoppiare tradimento e abbandono, lui se lo lasci libero da domani sta molto meglio di te. E non credo che sia vero che le persone che sanno stare bene con loro stesse siano necessariamente superficiali.
Io non parlavo di verità universali, Casomai dicevo esattamente l'opposto. Questa stronzata del superficiale farfallone è una categoria mentale generale che mal si attaglia poi al caso concreto. Secondo me se tu cominciassi a pensare a tuo marito non come un superficiale farfallone, ma come un figghiebuttana che ti ha scientificamente fregato e che pertanto devi tenerti legato a doppio filo fintanto che non ti ha risarcito e poi levarselo dai coglioni, secondo me riequilibri parecchio gli interessi in gioco. Almeno da quello che ho letto, Poi dato che ogni volta che ti leggo Aggiungi un pezzo che prima non avevi detto Chissà cosa uscirà fuori poi.
Io mi baso sui dati che ho e sulle cose che tu mi racconti.


----------



## iosolo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Peggio per te. Io ti sto dicendo che strutturare un trauma *perché non riesci a sentirti unica *per conto tuo Ma hai bisogno di sentirti unica in coppia è un suicidio mentale. Sai quanti ce ne stanno qua che ancora dopo 10 anni sono bloccati al primo giorno perché si sono coccolati un tumore? Bella cazzata! Se la tua priorità è sentirti unica frega un cazzo chi usi per sentirti unica. Usalo e basta. Butti questo e passi al successivo


Non ho detto questo. 
La battaglia non è tra sentirsi speciali in coppia o sentirsi speciali da soli, è ovvio che sono consapevolezze diverse.


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come sto?! Ottima domanda, più difficile la risposta.
> 
> Parto dalle cose facili, i fatti.
> Siamo rimasti insieme, abbiamo fatto per un lungo periodo terapia, tutti gli schemi della coppia sono completamente saltati. Sono passata per liti furibonde, pianti inconsolabili, odio e rancore, e ancora tanto e tanto dolore.
> ...



Non mi fa dare la reputazione, allora te lo volevo dire: post stupendo! :up:


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> La battaglia non è tra sentirsi speciali in coppia o sentirsi speciali da soli, è ovvio che sono consapevolezze diverse.


no. la battaglia è *esattamente *tra sentirsi speciali in coppia o sentirsi speciali da soli, o a prescindere dall'altro se preferisci. Se non ti senti speciale tu ovvio che non credi alla magia. Se la magia la fai te, bè. Il discorso cambia.


----------



## iosolo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no. la battaglia è *esattamente *tra sentirsi speciali in coppia o sentirsi speciali da soli, o a prescindere dall'altro se preferisci. Se non ti senti speciale tu ovvio che non credi alla magia. Se la magia la fai te, bè. Il discorso cambia.


Non credo che sia una contraddizione il sentirsi speciali in coppia o speciali da soli, una cosa non esclude l'altra e una non include l'altra. 

E comunque "io-solo" sono speciale. O meglio "Unica" nel mio genere, che a me la parola speciale mi sa tanto di arroganza.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credo che sia una contraddizione il sentirsi speciali in coppia o speciali da soli, una cosa non esclude l'altra e una non include l'altra.
> 
> E comunque "io-solo" sono speciale. O meglio "Unica" nel mio genere, che a me la parola speciale mi sa tanto di arroganza.


Curioso. A me é _ unica nel mio genere_ che fa quest'effetto.
Comunque, perdonami, Ma sei tu che hai scritto che una volta Svelato il trucco non credo alla magia. Casomai se mi sento speciale alla mia magia continuo a crederci tranquillamente. E magari mi viene pure la voglia di riprovarci


----------



## iosolo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Curioso. A me é _ unica nel mio genere_ che fa quest'effetto.
> Comunque, perdonami, Ma sei tu che hai scritto che una volta Svelato il trucco non credo alla magia. Casomai se mi sento speciale alla mia magia continuo a crederci tranquillamente. E magari mi viene pure la voglia di riprovarci


Non ho detto questo. 
Ho detto che non credo più all'amore che supera tutti gli ostacoli, che la quotidianità, il tempo, i problemi logorano la coppia e che il sesso con un altra persona è un inciampo quasi inevitabile. 
L'amore non è magico, e il trucco è, che la maggiorparte delle volte è solo finzione. 

Ecco quando tu mi dici trovatene un altro ti chiedo per fare cosa???? 
Anche con lui non crederò più all'amore magico... perchè non esiste. 

Ora se vuoi portarla sull'individuale puoi farlo ma non era il piano della mia discussione.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Lo so brunetta, me lo dici sempre. Vuoi convincermi che la tua sia la scelta migliore di tutte...
> Io sono più prudente, siamo diverse.
> Un giorno la penso in un modo è il giorno nell’altro...
> Dai problemi sentimentali fino ad ora ne sono sempre uscita bene, ma a modo mio...
> ...


È qui il tuo errore consideri abbandono riconquistare la tua libertà e dignità da un uomo che ha fatto certe cose e si è permesso di dire certe cose.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Ho detto che non credo più all'amore che supera tutti gli ostacoli, che la quotidianità, il tempo, i problemi logorano la coppia e che il sesso con un altra persona è un inciampo quasi inevitabile.
> L'amore non è magico, e il trucco è, che la maggiorparte delle volte è solo finzione.
> 
> ...


Oddio. Contraddittorio. Hai scoperto che l'amore non è qualcosa di autosufficiente. E quindi? Che non lo sapevi prima? Tu generico, se preferisci parlare in generale, ma il quesito resta. Sto pessimismo cosmico in generale non funziona. Si può essere benissimo innamorati di qualcuno scopando con qualcun altro, o amare entrambi o tutte le variabili. Se te che ti cavi gli occhi perché nichilismo vuole che se é andata male a te, allora è la magia che non esiste. Tu generico, se vuoi. Ribadisco.


----------



## Dina74 (22 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma davero davero?
> Siete davvero così?


si. Poi che danno seguito o meno dipende dalla persona


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio. Contraddittorio. Hai scoperto che l'amore non è qualcosa di autosufficiente. E quindi?* Che non lo sapevi prima*? Tu generico, se preferisci parlare in generale, ma il quesito resta. Sto pessimismo cosmico in generale non funziona. Si può essere benissimo innamorati di qualcuno scopando con qualcun altro, o amare entrambi o tutte le variabili. Se te che ti cavi gli occhi perché nichilismo vuole che se é andata male a te, allora è la magia che non esiste. Tu generico, se vuoi. Ribadisco.


No che non lo sapeva prima e non lo sapevo neanch'io!
Non eravamo corazzate da questo punto di vista, o diciamo pure 'navigate'.
Non lo sapevamo e allora?
Ci dobbiamo buttare giù dalla rupe?
Questo giammai!


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo sapevamo e allora?
> Ci dobbiamo buttare giù dalla rupe?
> Questo giammai!


Secondo me no. Parrebbe invece di si
Resta il fatto che se il lupo ti si mangia dovresti prendertela con chi ti ha reso pecora, non con il lupo che fa quello che deve fare.


iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Ho detto che non credo più all'amore che supera tutti gli ostacoli, che la quotidianità, il tempo, i problemi logorano la coppia e che il sesso con un altra persona è un inciampo quasi inevitabile.
> L'amore non è magico, e il trucco è, che la maggiorparte delle volte è solo finzione.
> 
> ...


----------



## iosolo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio. Contraddittorio. Hai scoperto che l'amore non è qualcosa di autosufficiente. E quindi? Che non lo sapevi prima? Tu generico, se preferisci parlare in generale, ma il quesito resta. Sto pessimismo cosmico in generale non funziona. Si può essere benissimo innamorati di qualcuno scopando con qualcun altro, o amare entrambi o tutte le variabili. Se te che ti cavi gli occhi perché nichilismo vuole che se é andata male a te, allora è la magia che non esiste. Tu generico, se vuoi. Ribadisco.


Ammetto ero una di quelle idiote che credeva che l'amore bastava l'amore. Scoperto che così non è (dopo un po' di noiosissimi pianti) dici pazienza. Ma non cerco altro. Per il resto... tutto il resto, va benissimo mio marito, appunto.


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me no. Parrebbe invece di si
> Resta il fatto che se il lupo ti si mangia dovresti prendertela con chi ti ha reso pecora, non con il lupo che fa quello che deve fare.


Mah, probabilmente ho avuto degli esempi in famiglia che mi hanno portato a questa mia visione, non so che altro dire...per me le corna erano solo cose da film!


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ammetto ero una di quelle idiote che credeva che l'amore bastava l'amore. Scoperto che così non è (dopo un po' di noiosissimi pianti) *dici pazienza.* Ma non cerco altro. Per il resto... tutto il resto, va benissimo mio marito, appunto.


Sì, pazienza. Io mi dico anche "che è andata così..."


----------



## iosolo (22 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me no. Parrebbe invece di si
> Resta il fatto che *se il lupo ti si mangia* dovresti prendertela con chi ti ha reso pecora, non con il lupo che fa quello che deve fare.


Non mi ha mangiato ma ci ha provato. 
Che lui però ci è arrivato così vicino è solo una mia colpa.


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> si. Poi che danno seguito o meno dipende dalla persona


Allora sai che ti dico?
Che se ne vadano tutti a cagare, loro e il loro arnese del caxxo!!


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ammetto ero una di quelle idiote che credeva che l'amore bastava l'amore. Scoperto che così non è (dopo un po' di noiosissimi pianti) dici pazienza. Ma non cerco altro. Per il resto... tutto il resto, va benissimo mio marito, appunto.


Mettila come ti pare, Secondo me a te interessa la stabilità più che l'amore. Pianti o non pianti. Altrimenti non avresti sacrificato l'uno per l'altra. Sempre tu generico se preferisci.


Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, probabilmente ho avuto degli esempi in famiglia che mi hanno portato a questa mia visione, non so che altro dire...per me le corna erano solo cose da film!


Ma che c'entra? Pure i miei genitori stanno insieme da sempre. Però c'è un grosso lavoro dietro da parte di entrambi in termini costruttivi. Conosco un sacco di gente che ha forgiato le figlie, soprattutto femmine come delle orsacchiotte rassicuranti come se saper cucinare fosse fondamentale per tenersi un uomo vicino. Praticamente Tanto valeva disegnarli un mirino sul culo


iosolo ha detto:


> Non mi ha mangiato ma ci ha provato.
> Che lui però ci è arrivato così vicino è solo una mia colpa.


 il senso di colpa è un freno che tiene fuori da te cose belle. Sia lato traditore che lato tradito.


----------



## mistral (23 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però è evidente spero la diversità tra un atteggiamento così e uno che invece si fa rintracciare e non ti mollerebbe mai con il pranzo pronto?
> e non è che questo renda più o meno grave il fatto che comunque ci scopasse ma per me è significativo di come ti poni con me e soprattutto fa pendere l'ago della bilancia quando si parla di ricostruire


Dimenticarsi di avvertire che  mangia fuori lo ha sempre fatto e lo  fa anche ora perché non mi ci sono mai incazzata in modo epico e anche io non sono certo la massaia ideale .Siamo un po' sregolati negli orari ,a posteriori fa incazzare che ai tempi,il motivo fosse anche l'altra.
Per il resto si vedevano per trombare una volta al mese per due ore ,se gli rovinavo la festa era un casino.Inoltre lui è un pessimo attore ,mente ma in in modo pessimo.Mi avesse risposto in quei frangenti,si sarebbe fregato.Ha un paio di atteggiamenti quando vuole pararsi il culo che sono evidentissimi .Se il telefono avesse squillato a vuoto sarebbe stato peggio.


----------



## Nike (23 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Il mio caro maritino, quando andava a casa della tipa chiudeva regolarmente il cellulare. Stava da lei in media 4 ore e non riesco proprio ad immaginare cosa avrebbero potuto fare in 4 ore: nemmeno fosse Rocco Siffredi. Con me si risolve tutto in 20 minuti.... mah


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Il mio caro maritino, quando andava a casa della tipa chiudeva regolarmente il cellulare. Stava da lei in media 4 ore e non riesco proprio ad immaginare cosa avrebbero potuto fare in 4 ore: nemmeno fosse Rocco Siffredi. Con me si risolve tutto in 20 minuti.... mah
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi arrabbio io. Perché tu no? O comunque perché non ti arrabbi abbastanza?
Hai problemi economici?


----------



## Nike (23 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Oggi parlando con lui ho avuto conferma che lei gli ha fatto una specie di lavaggio del cervello mettendogli in testa che io non lo amavo più e che era completamente plagiato da me in balia delle mie volontà . Che credeva di essere felice ma che in realtà la sua vita era un inferno perché io non sapevo renderlo felice.

Il grosso del problema è che lui si è fatto convincere di questo è la stronza e riuscita ad allontanarlo da me. Dice che si sentiva come un burattino nelle sue mani e che doveva assecondarla per non scatenare scenate incontenibili.

Ma si può credere a queste cazzate???

In 20 anni di matrimonio basta la parola di una stronzetta stupida e boriosa per far sì che tu possa cambiare l’opinione che hai di tua moglie?

Ma si può???? Sono incazzata nera e lui mi sembra un bambino deficiente....


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatal


----------



## Nike (23 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi arrabbio io. Perché tu no? O comunque perché non ti arrabbi abbastanza?
> Hai problemi economici?


Io sono incazzata nera!!

No, non ho problemi economici è che nonostante tutto sono troppo innamorata di lui. Forse sono solo stupida e continuo a non accettare che lui possa essersi dimenticato di me per un’altra.

A momenti lo odio ma poi lo amo più di prima. Desidero la solitudine ma dieci minuti dopo dopo lo cerco per abbracciarlo e stare con lui. 

Forse ho paura di rimanere da sola..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Oggi parlando con lui ho avuto conferma che lei gli ha fatto una specie di lavaggio del cervello mettendogli in testa che io non lo amavo più e che era completamente plagiato da me in balia delle mie volontà . Che credeva di essere felice ma che in realtà la sua vita era un inferno perché io non sapevo renderlo felice.
> 
> Il grosso del problema è che lui si è fatto convincere di questo è la stronza e riuscita ad allontanarlo da me. Dice che si sentiva come un burattino nelle sue mani e che doveva assecondarla per non scatenare scenate incontenibili.
> 
> ...


No. Pensa che te le beva tu.
:sbatti:


----------



## Nike (23 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Come si può continuare ad amare un uomo che ti ha lasciata sola delle serate intere per un’altra donna? Uno che quando ero in viaggio ha accolto in casa un altra donna con la scusa che si sentiva solo? 

Uno che non ha saputo dire di no ad una sconosciuta che si è presentata senza mutande buttando via tutto quello che avevamo costruito fino a quel momento per poi pentirsene amaramente?

Un matrimonio buttato via per delle scopate con una stronzetta facile...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> No, nonostante tutto sono troppo innamorata di lui. Forse sono solo stupida e continuo a non accettare che lui possa essersi dimenticato di me per un’altra.
> 
> A momenti lo odio ma poi lo amo più di prima. Desidero la solitudine ma dieci minuti dopo dopo lo cerco per abbracciarlo e stare con lui.
> 
> Forse ho paura di rimanere da sola..


Ma dai! Cosa vuol dire che lo ami? Chi ami? Uno che dice che quattro fregnacce raccontate dalla prima che passa sono state sufficienti a convincerlo che tu non lo amassi abbastanza?
Perché poi lui è un Dio che deve essere amato e rispettato a prescindere?
Dici cose da dipendente.
Ma non eri andata in terapia?


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Oggi parlando con lui ho avuto conferma che lei gli ha fatto una specie di lavaggio del cervello mettendogli in testa che io non lo amavo più e che era completamente plagiato da me in balia delle mie volontà . Che credeva di essere felice ma che in realtà la sua vita era un inferno perché io non sapevo renderlo felice.
> 
> Il grosso del problema è che lui si è fatto convincere di questo è la stronza e riuscita ad allontanarlo da me. Dice che si sentiva come un burattino nelle sue mani e che doveva assecondarla per non scatenare scenate incontenibili.
> 
> ...


Guarda qua c'è un'altra tizia che ha fatto più o meno lo stesso giro. Pur di non sconfessare le proprie scelte ha finito per delegare il marito paraculo a Povera imbecille responsabile. Una specie di incapacità di intendere e di volere. Poi si è incartata nella parte e adesso è una specie di macchietta. Se vuoi tenertelo fai pure, ma almeno evitiamo di autosconfessare le proprie capacità di scelta, che alla lunga ha effetti devastanti...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Come si può continuare ad amare un uomo che ti ha lasciata sola delle serate intere per un’altra donna? Uno che quando ero in viaggio ha accolto in casa un altra donna con la scusa che si sentiva solo?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Non lo ami. Fai discendere la tua identità e la tua autostima da un riscontro esterno. Lui è il tuo specchio della regina di Biancaneve.
Ma hai idea di quanti specchi ci sono al mondo?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

*@Nike*

Non hai problemi economici?
Allora almeno fai una prova: mandalo fuori casa e prova a vivere solo anche ufficialmente per un po’.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Come si può continuare ad amare un uomo che ti ha lasciata sola delle serate intere per un’altra donna? Uno che quando ero in viaggio ha accolto in casa un altra donna con la scusa che si sentiva solo?
> 
> Uno che non ha saputo dire di no ad una sconosciuta che si è presentata senza mutande buttando via tutto quello che avevamo costruito fino a quel momento per poi pentirsene amaramente?
> 
> ...


Non è amore infatti.
Quando lo vedrai pentito e rassegnato ti verrà a noia.
Ora però lo vuoi riprendere per il gusto di non perderlo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Pensa che te le beva tu.
> :sbatti:





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda qua c'è un'altra tizia che ha fatto più o meno lo stesso giro. Pur di non sconfessare le proprie scelte ha finito per delegare il marito paraculo a Povera imbecille responsabile. Una specie di incapacità di intendere e di volere. Poi si è incartata nella parte e adesso è una specie di macchietta. Se vuoi tenertelo fai pure, ma almeno evitiamo di autosconfessare le proprie capacità di scelta, che alla lunga ha effetti devastanti...


Quoto


----------



## Nike (24 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non eri andata in terapia?


La comincio a gennaio [emoji29]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (24 Dicembre 2017)

Ieri sera tardi gli ho fatto una scenata prima di andare a letto ripetendogli per l’ennesima volta che il nostro matrimonio non è più quello di prima. Lui mi ha risposto di lasciarlo in pace perché non c’è la fa più. Io gli ho detto che forse dovremmo prenderci un periodo di pausa e lui mi ha risposto che non può nemmeno pensare di vivere senza di me e che si rende conto del disastro che ha combinato in un momento di depressione causato anche dalle cose che vi avevo raccontato.

Mi continua a ripetere che per tutti i fatti accaduti, aveva psicologicamente toccato il fondo e non ha saputo fronteggiare la tipa che lo stava assillando. 

Che una parte di lui aveva bisogno di me, mentre l’altra aveva bisogno di qualcuno che lo facesse sentire importante.... e che ne è uscito solamente perché mi ama a tal punto che si è reso conto che l’altra non contava nulla per lui: che la considerava solamente una via d’uscita al momento.. 

Gli dico: “ma perché non ne hai parlato con me e con il tuo migliore amico di questa tua condizione psicologica?”

Mi risponde che non si rendeva conto di avere bisogno di aiuto e che si era perso completamente. Non fa altro che ripetermi che io non ero in grado di aiutarlo perchè nonostante mi avesse più volte chiesto soccorso io non riuscivo a capire la sua situazione. E la tipa che non vedeva l’ora di toglierti i pantaloni aveva capito tutto di lui allora? 

Cosa avrei dovuto fare più di stargli vicino, di dirgli che lo amavo, di essere sempre accanto a lui nei momenti di difficoltà?

Lui questo non lo ha visto: non si è accorto che avrei dato la vita per lui. 

Mi bolla sempre con un: “pensavo che non ti importasse nulla di me e mi sentivo solo”. 

Ed io allora?? Che andavo a dormire da sola mentre lui con la scusa del lavoro faceva le chat porno con lei o stavano fino alle 2 di notte a raccontarsi le proprie cazzate ed anche i fatti miei? Che lo aspettavo a casa pensando fosse ad una riunione con i colleghi ed invece era casa di lei a cena e poi a scopare? 

Io mi sentivo sola e forse non amata ma non sono andata a scoparmi il primo che mi ha degnato di un po’ di attenzione. Lui dice perché sono una donna e non ho bisogno del sesso quanto un uomo. Ma chi lo dice? Ma che caxxo dici???

Scusate lo sfogo di getto ma sono stanca di soffrire per i miei millemila perché [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]






Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (24 Dicembre 2017)

Come posso secondo voi a capire se è
ancora in contatto con la tipa? Lui è bravissimo con il computer e sa perfettamente come nascondere certe cose...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (24 Dicembre 2017)

Dice che la sua felicità dipende solo dalla mia. Ma io credo che uno per dare felicità debba essere felice di suo. 

Il mio concetto di felicità potrebbe non coincidere con il suo e viceversa. Io potrei essere felice in un modo che per lui  potrebbe non avere senso.

Si capisce quello che intendo dire? [emoji28]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ieri sera tardi gli ho fatto una scenata prima di andare a letto ripetendogli per l’ennesima volta che il nostro matrimonio non è più quello di prima. Lui mi ha risposto di lasciarlo in pace perché non c’è la fa più. Io gli ho detto che forse dovremmo prenderci un periodo di pausa e lui mi ha risposto che non può nemmeno pensare di vivere senza di me e che si rende conto del disastro che ha combinato in un momento di depressione causato anche dalle cose che vi avevo raccontato.
> 
> Mi continua a ripetere che per tutti i fatti accaduti, aveva psicologicamente toccato il fondo e non ha saputo fronteggiare la tipa che lo stava assillando.
> 
> ...





Nike ha detto:


> Come posso secondo voi a capire se è
> ancora in contatto con la tipa? Lui è bravissimo con il computer e sa perfettamente come nascondere certe cose...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Certo! Se tu hai un sussulto di senso di realtà è lo butti fuori lui resta solo? Mica è scemo!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Dice che la sua felicità dipende solo dalla mia. Ma io credo che uno per dare felicità debba essere felice di suo.
> 
> Il mio concetto di felicità potrebbe non coincidere con il suo e viceversa. Io potrei essere felice in un modo che per lui  potrebbe non avere senso.
> 
> ...


Si capisce.
Forse stai rinsavendo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Dice che la sua felicità dipende solo dalla mia. Ma io credo che uno per dare felicità debba essere felice di suo.
> 
> Il mio concetto di felicità potrebbe non coincidere con il suo e viceversa. Io potrei essere felice in un modo che per lui  potrebbe non avere senso.
> 
> ...


Cara Io sono un po’ sfiduciata.
Ho letto altre che sembravano rinsavire, poi... il figlio deve dare la maturità, meglio aspettare, la figlia deve dare la maturità, non è il caso di turbarla, il figlio si laurea, la figlia si laurea, il figlio ha il master, la figlia ha il master, il figlio si trasferisce all’estero, la figlia cambia città...intanto passa un decennio, lei non è più un fiore, il marito ha avuto altre amanti, nascoste un po’ meglio (ma perché non avrebbe dovuto?). Hanno fatto viaggi insieme. Lui si è ammalato, lei lo ha accudito. Hanno fatto altri viaggi. Le hanno detto che se la ricordavano bionda in un albergo. Ecc...


----------



## mistral (24 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda qua c'è un'altra tizia che ha fatto più o meno lo stesso giro. Pur di non sconfessare le proprie scelte ha finito per delegare il marito paraculo a Povera imbecille responsabile. Una specie di incapacità di intendere e di volere. Poi si è incartata nella parte e adesso è una specie di macchietta. Se vuoi tenertelo fai pure, ma almeno evitiamo di autosconfessare le proprie capacità di scelta, che alla lunga ha effetti devastanti...


Perché,appurare di avere un marito che si è comportato da coglione ,SCEGLIENDO di esserlo ,credendosi Dio ed invece prenderselo in culo ,significa dargli delle attenuanti?
Io ci leggo solo aggravanti.
Se poi leggendo la fine che ha fatto e la fine che gli ha fatto fare l'amante buttandolo giù dall'olimpo ,tu intravedi un vincente ,povero te.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Perché,appurare di avere un marito che si è comportato da coglione ,SCEGLIENDO di esserlo ,credendosi Dio ed invece prenderselo in culo ,significa dargli delle attenuanti?
> Io ci leggo solo aggravanti.
> Se poi leggendo la fine che ha fatto e la fine che gli ha fatto fare l'amante buttandolo giù dall'olimpo ,tu intravedi un vincente ,povero te.


Già lo scrissi in altro contesto. Sono tutti buoni a finire sotto una macchina, se dopo anni stai ancora in carrozzella perché hai paura di tornare a camminare non ti serve il fisioterapista, ti serve lo psichiatra.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ieri sera tardi gli ho fatto una scenata prima di andare a letto ripetendogli per l’ennesima volta che il nostro matrimonio non è più quello di prima. Lui mi ha risposto di lasciarlo in pace perché non c’è la fa più. Io gli ho detto che forse dovremmo prenderci un periodo di pausa e lui mi ha risposto che non può nemmeno pensare di vivere senza di me e che si rende conto del disastro che ha combinato in un momento di depressione causato anche dalle cose che vi avevo raccontato.
> 
> Mi continua a ripetere che per tutti i fatti accaduti, aveva psicologicamente toccato il fondo e non ha saputo fronteggiare la tipa che lo stava assillando.
> 
> ...


Sfogati tranquillsmente.
Tuo marito è frustrato.
E anche un po' pirla.
O almeno, sta facendo quella figura lì adottando una tattica da vittima e inanellando una serie di scuse penose.
Capita quando il traditore cerca l'empatia del tradito.
Ma a sto giochetto tu non credi, vero?
Si tradisce di solito perché una persona  fa mooooolto sangue. Di solito non c'è molto da analizzare, sta tutto in questa cosa qui.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Dice che la sua felicità dipende solo dalla mia. Ma io credo che uno per dare felicità debba essere felice di suo.
> 
> Il mio concetto di felicità potrebbe non coincidere con il suo e viceversa. Io potrei essere felice in un modo che per lui  potrebbe non avere senso.
> 
> ...


Avete finito di parlare dei massimi sistemi?
;-)
Chi tradisce di solito non lascia.
Mica è scemo.


----------



## stany (24 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sfogati tranquillsmente.
> Tuo marito è frustrato.
> E anche un po' pirla.
> O almeno, sta facendo quella figura lì adottando una tattica da vittima e inanellando una serie di scuse penose.
> ...


Un bel paraculo!


----------



## stany (24 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Come si può continuare ad amare un uomo che ti ha lasciata sola delle serate intere per un’altra donna? Uno che quando ero in viaggio ha accolto in casa un altra donna con la scusa che si sentiva solo?
> 
> Uno che non ha saputo dire di no ad una sconosciuta che si è presentata senza mutande buttando via tutto quello che avevamo costruito fino a quel momento per poi pentirsene amaramente?
> 
> ...


Spiegacelo tu, come si fa....


----------



## Nike (25 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Spiegacelo tu, come si fa....


Non lo so nemmeno io [emoji29]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Diletta (25 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Come si può continuare ad amare un uomo che ti ha lasciata sola delle serate intere per un’altra donna? Uno che quando ero in viaggio ha accolto in casa un altra donna con la scusa che si sentiva solo?
> 
> Uno che non ha saputo dire di no ad una sconosciuta che si è presentata senza mutande buttando via tutto quello che avevamo costruito fino a quel momento per poi pentirsene amaramente?
> 
> ...


Ti chiedi come si fa?
Col perdono, mezzo potentissimo e straordinariamente efficace, sebbene alquanto difficile da praticare.
Come arrivarci o, perlomeno, come mettersi nella posizione per provarci?
Vedendolo per quello che è stato: una persona manchevole che ha fatto una enorme cazzata, senza bisogno di trovare attenuanti atte soprattutto a giustificare il fatto del tuo essere ancora con lui. Ormai il danno l'ha fatto, da qui dovresti ripartire valutando tuo marito da ora in avanti ai fini di un futuro, bada bene: futuro perdono.
Il perdono riguarda proprio gli atti sbagliati, malevoli.
Mai sentito dire che occorre il perdono a chi ci fa del bene...


----------



## Nike (25 Dicembre 2017)

Adesso vorrei andare fuori tema e chiedere se qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe dare una risposta alla seguente domanda:

“si può fare sesso per quattro ore di seguito?” 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (25 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Adesso vorrei andare fuori tema e chiedere se qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe dare una risposta alla seguente domanda:
> 
> “si può fare sesso per quattro ore di seguito?”
> 
> ...


Dipende cosa intendi.
Con qualche pausa per recuperare direidi si..


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Adesso vorrei andare fuori tema e chiedere se qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe dare una risposta alla seguente domanda:
> 
> “si può fare sesso per quattro ore di seguito?”
> 
> ...


Sì, certo. Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Come si può continuare ad amare un uomo che ti ha lasciata sola delle serate intere per un’altra donna? Uno che quando ero in viaggio ha accolto in casa un altra donna con la scusa che si sentiva solo?
> 
> Uno che non ha saputo dire di no ad una sconosciuta che si è presentata senza mutande buttando via tutto quello che avevamo costruito fino a quel momento per poi pentirsene amaramente?
> 
> ...


Dai su. Si spera sempre di farla franca no?


----------



## disincantata (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi arrabbio io. Perché tu no? O comunque perché non ti arrabbi abbastanza?
> Hai problemi economici?





Nike ha detto:


> Adesso vorrei andare fuori tema e chiedere se qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe dare una risposta alla seguente domanda:
> 
> “si può fare sesso per quattro ore di seguito?”
> 
> ...



Qunti  anni ha tuo marito?   A VOI e' mai capitato ai bei tempi?  Viagra? 

Magari parlavano, giocavano, baci  carezze....e ricominciavano, ma dipende dall'eta' per un uomo riuscirci piu' di una volta, o dalla chimiica.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qunti  anni ha tuo marito?   A VOI e' mai capitato ai bei tempi?  Viagra?
> 
> Magari parlavano, giocavano, baci  carezze....e ricominciavano, ma dipende dall'eta' per un uomo riuscirci piu' di una volta, o dalla chimiica.


Da che età comincia a dipendere dall'età?


----------



## danny (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Adesso vorrei andare fuori tema e chiedere se qualcuno di voi mi potrebbe dare una risposta alla seguente domanda:
> 
> “si può fare sesso per quattro ore di seguito?”
> 
> ...


Io ci passavo le giornate a letto.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ci passavo le giornate a letto.


:up:


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Quanti anni hai?


La maratona di 4 ore non era riferita a me. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

Leggendo una delle vostre risposte (che ora non riesco più a ritrovare) concordo e realizzo il fatto che mio marito non avrebbe mai iniziato una relazione con una tipa del genere se lei non avesse mosso i primi passi ed avesse lavorato così pesantemente per sedurlo prima a parole poi passando ai fatti veri e propri.

Essendo sola ha avuto ampia libertà di azione dedicando il 100% del suo tempo a convincere mio marito che lei sarebbe stata vera donna della sua vita e non io.

Lo ha ingolosito con chat porno, sventolandogli davanti la sua disponibilità e ripetendogli come un mantra: “io non dico mai di no a nessuno. Con te sono sempre completamente disponibile a fare tutto quello che vuoi”. Lei lo provocava e lui poi si masturbava (non potendola raggiungere).... è ovvio che lo aveva cotto a puntino e quando poi lo incontrava, bastava togliersi le mutande per farlo sbavare e cedere al sesso proibito è facile di cui gli aveva parlato così tanto.

Le quattro ore di sesso era una delle cose che lei gli prometteva: una cosa della quale andava fiera pubblicizzando le sue precedenti relazioni. 

Raccattava gente in discoteca o nei bar per poi portarseli a letto in casa sua: potete immaginare quanto io abbia bisogno di sapere se mio marito si sia o meno beccato una malattia venerea.... o peggio.

Una volta è tornato a casa preoccupatissimo per un bozzo sull’asta del pene. Lui dice che se l’è fatto di notte girandosi maldestramente nel letto. Credo invece sia stato causato da un rapporto sessuale un po’ più deciso del solito... hanno fatto sesso con gusto insomma....

Ne uscirò mai? Non lo credo. Per ora sono come uno dei nostri amici del forum traditi: “inchiodata li..”


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dai su. Si spera sempre di farla franca no?


Si, ma frequentando una tipa discreta ed intelligente. Non una finta bionda che la da a qualsiasi uomo gliela chieda vantandosi di essere una grande seduttrice alla quale nessuno può rinunciare. 

Una che ti ricatta di dirlo a tua moglie se non la accompagni ad una cena di lusso o che da di matto non appena le dici che non puoi uscire perché quella sera tuo figlio vuole stare con suo padre visto che non lo vede così spesso. 

Lei frignava e lui correva per farla stare buona... aveva capito benissimo come catturarlo... gli creava dei sensi di colpa per attirarlo a se...

Ovvio che anche a lui ha fatto comodo avere la tipetta disponibile sempre senza mutande, ma lei ha veramente valicato ogni limite...




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Premettendo che so per certo che lei si è innamorata veramente di mio marito, provo molta soddisfazione sapere che ora sta soffrendo come un cane. Va a dire in giro che sta malissimo per via di questa grande delusione d’amore che le è capitata.

Nelle sue foto su facebook la vedo invecchiare e consumarsi davanti ai miei occhi e questo è un balsamo per la mia mente. Sono forse una persona spregevole? No, non credo.

La gran figa autoreferenziante si sta sgretolando nell’affrontare uno dei dolori più grandi che la vita ti possa far provare: l’abbandono da parte della persona che ami.

La vedo disperarsi con frasi fatte (di suo no  ha nulla) mentre il suo viso di anni ne comincia a dimostrare almeno 10 di più. La faccia spenta da zoccoletta consunta (passatemi lo sfogo) e disperata nell’aver perso l’unico uomo che nella sua vita ha forse saputo darle un po’ di gentilezza, rispetto e comprensione. Uno che non l’ha trattata per quello che è ma uno che ha tentato di infonderle un po’ di fiducia e saggezza. Lei si è innamorata di mio marito per questo: è stato semplicemente gentile.

Una che continua a voler fare la gran figa e che invece non ha più  niente da offrire... una che nessuno vuole più perché il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora e sa...

Una donna usa e getta perché a LEI piace così: ma a 44 anni (quasi 45) non sei più la gran figa 20enne che tutti vogliono.. non lei. Ne conosco di donne che rimangono delle gran fighe fino ad 80 anni ma lei non fa parte di quella categoria. All’inizio l’avevo sopravvalutata ma ora mi rendo conto di quella che realmente è: una sfigata il cui orologio biologico sta per scadere che si sta rendendo conto che non è più desiderata come un tempo e che vuole rispettabilità ed una famiglia che le possa ridare dignità. Cara... hai perso il treno... se fai la zoccola rovina famiglie da una vita, non aspettarti rispetto e dignità adesso. Ti sei fatta odiare da tutti quelli che conosci e vieni evitata come la peste.. ha perso tutte le sue amiche perchè ci ha provato con i loro mariti. Ha perso tutti gli amici perché una volta che ti sei passata tutti, non ti vogliono più tra i piedi.... 

Mi sta bene che ad una donna piaccia fare sesso ma quando vuoi solo gente sposata o fidanzata credo  ci sia qualche problema psicologico di fondo da risolvere.... quando vuoi solamente un nome in più nel tuo albo d’oro non lamentarti delle
conseguenze... a giocare con il fuoco prima o poi ci si brucia e lei si è auto-procurata un’ustione di quarto grado....

Le auguro solamente una cosa: prendere coscienza di quello che è stata e del presente che si è costruita con le sue mani. Quando sei giovane ti sembra di essere figa ed invincibile. Ma a 45 anni cominci a raccogliere i frutti di quello che hai seminato ed i suoi frutti stanno andando tutti a male inesorabilmente.

Ma tutto questo per me è un vero balsamo.....


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Premettendo che so per certo che lei si è innamorata veramente di mio marito, provo molta soddisfazione sapere che ora sta soffrendo come un cane. Va a dire in giro che sta malissimo per via di questa grande delusione d’amore che le è capitata.
> 
> Nelle sue foto su facebook la vedo invecchiare e consumarsi davanti ai miei occhi e questo è un balsamo per la mia mente. Sono forse una persona spregevole? No, non credo.
> 
> ...


ciao Nike 
Ho letto solo il tuo post iniziale , 
E quest'ultimo, 
Quindi scusami se sbaglio, ma credo che sia più importante concentrarsi su tuo marito, sulla coppia, e non sul amante.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, ma frequentando una tipa discreta ed intelligente. Non una finta bionda che la da a qualsiasi uomo gliela chieda vantandosi di essere una grande seduttrice alla quale nessuno può rinunciare.
> 
> Una che ti ricatta di dirlo a tua moglie se non la accompagni ad una cena di lusso o che da di matto non appena le dici che non puoi uscire perché quella sera tuo figlio vuole stare con suo padre visto che non lo vede così spesso.
> 
> ...



Il fatto che si sia scelto una amante decisamente non discreta, e pronta a tutto, secondo me è un altro motivo di riflessione su come lui considera te. Una che  "tanto si recupera".


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> La maratona di 4 ore non era riferita a me.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Vabbé uguale. Quanti anni ha il maratoneta?


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti chiedi come si fa?
> Col perdono, mezzo potentissimo e straordinariamente efficace, sebbene alquanto difficile da praticare.
> Come arrivarci o, perlomeno, come mettersi nella posizione per provarci?
> Vedendolo per quello che è stato: una persona manchevole che ha fatto una enorme cazzata, senza bisogno di trovare attenuanti atte soprattutto a giustificare il fatto del tuo essere ancora con lui. Ormai il danno l'ha fatto, da qui dovresti ripartire valutando tuo marito da ora in avanti ai fini di un futuro, bada bene: futuro perdono.
> ...



Il perdono mica te lo fai venire a comando, mica te lo imponi. La comprensione di quello che è capitato invece mi sa che è un atto dovuto a prescindere. E no... Non sono neanche d'accordo sul fatto di dovere valutare il marito in funzione esclusiva di ciò che sarà in futuro.

Mi spiego: se sei stato un marito presente nel passato, uno che posso definire un compagno di vita nel bene e nel male, lo terrò presente per quello che potrà essere il futuro.
Se di fatto sei stato per me assente, se il tuo tradimento  (almeno quello scoperto) e' la punta di un iceberg, allora lo terrò ugualmente presente, ma sul piatto della bilancia opposto.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, ma frequentando una tipa discreta ed intelligente. Non una finta bionda che la da a qualsiasi uomo gliela chieda vantandosi di essere una grande seduttrice alla quale nessuno può rinunciare.
> 
> Una che ti ricatta di dirlo a tua moglie se non la accompagni ad una cena di lusso o che da di matto non appena le dici che non puoi uscire perché quella sera tuo figlio vuole stare con suo padre visto che non lo vede così spesso.
> 
> ...


Che te devo dí? Magari la tipa era na stronza. A prescindere dalle corna. Sapersi parare il culo è almeno il 50% del duro lavoro di un traditore. Ho scopato per anni con gente che nemmeno sapeva il mio nome vero.
Magari se voleva una storia parallela però c'era qualcosa di più dell'ormone


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ne uscirò mai? Non lo credo. Per ora sono come uno dei nostri amici del forum traditi: “inchiodata li..”


Guarda che non è esattamente il tipo di trauma che passa morendo per conto suo... rimettersi in piedi quando crolla il castello di carte consiste in una serie di condotte attive, non nel metterci seduti a sfogarsi sulla tastiera. Altrimenti diventi una macchietta.
Esci, ripigliati, datti una sistemata, sistema tutte le questioni economiche tra te e tuo marito e rifatti una vita ma a marce forzate.
Quando passi il tempo a lamentarti sul Forum le settimane diventano mesi e i mesi diventano anni, e manco te ne accorgi sei diventata un disco rotto.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che te devo dí? Magari la tipa era na stronza. A prescindere dalle corna. Sapersi parare il culo è almeno il 50% del duro lavoro di un traditore. Ho scopato per anni con gente che nemmeno sapeva il mio nome vero.
> Magari se voleva una storia parallela però c'era qualcosa di più dell'ormone


Mi spieghi come hai fatto a scopare per anni (presumo con la stessa, per come lo hai scritto) senza rivelare il tuo nome?


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbé uguale. Quanti anni ha il maratoneta?


50 ma non credo regga 4 ore...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi spieghi come hai fatto a scopare per anni (presumo con la stessa, per come lo hai scritto) senza rivelare il tuo nome?


Città diverse. Pure facile, ti dirò. Avevo una foresteria mia, per cui manco a dire che dovevo lasciare documenti in giro. 


Nike ha detto:


> 50 ma non credo regga 4 ore...
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


A 50 basta na redbull e i quadricipiti allenati.


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Leggendo una delle vostre risposte (che ora non riesco più a ritrovare) concordo e realizzo il fatto che mio marito non avrebbe mai iniziato una relazione con una tipa del genere se lei non avesse mosso i primi passi ed avesse lavorato così pesantemente per sedurlo prima a parole poi passando ai fatti veri e propri.
> 
> Essendo sola ha avuto ampia libertà di azione dedicando il 100% del suo tempo a convincere mio marito che lei sarebbe stata vera donna della sua vita e non io.
> 
> ...


Come possa risultare seducente per un uomo un approccio e una persona di questo tipo, per me rimane un mistero.

Trovo che qualifichi molto l’uomo.
E non positivamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Come possa risultare seducente per un uomo un approccio e una persona di questo tipo, per me rimane un mistero.
> 
> Trovo che qualifichi molto l’uomo.
> E non positivamente.


Ma tu ci credi?


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu ci credi?


Nel caso specifico non entro.

Certo di cazzate ne ha sparate già parecchie.

Che però ci siano uomini _sensibili_ a certe elevate tecniche seduttive, non ho dubbi.
:unhappy:


----------



## patroclo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Come possa risultare seducente per un uomo un approccio e una persona di questo tipo, per me rimane un mistero.
> 
> Trovo che qualifichi molto l’uomo.
> E non positivamente.


....per me il marito di nike le racconta una marea di cazzate a suo uso e consumo e quindi prenderei tutto con le pinze

....le cattive ragazze che trasgrediscono hanno un fascino, poi bisogna vedere come uno è cresciuto e la rigidità della propria educazione e della coppia tra le lenzuola.....non so come sia nike nell'intimità, non m'interessa e non la sto accusando di niente, ma capisco che scoprire che da nudi si possono fare cose che fino al giorno prima credevi solo esistessero nei film è una bella molla......


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Come possa risultare seducente per un uomo un approccio e una persona di questo tipo, per me rimane un mistero.
> 
> Trovo che qualifichi molto l’uomo.
> E non positivamente.


Anch’io non capisco come ti possa attirare una che si comporta così.

Qualche anno fa un mio amico mi disse una cosa piuttosto assurda ma che forse per un uomo è un motivo di vanto.

Dopo essersi messo seriamente con una come quella che ha avuto mio marito, mi disse testuali parole: “sono veramente orgoglioso di avere una donna così: una che è stata con tutti ed alla fine ha scelto me...” . Scusate la terminologia, ma si può essere orgogliosi di essere stati scelti da una zoccola? Una che (riferito all’uomo) “basta che respiri?” 

Si sentiva il prescelto.... io ho pensato: “no, non sei il prescelto, sei il primo che si è trovata davanti nel momento in cui ha deciso che era ora di sistemarsi perché il tempo passava (45 anni pure lei) e voleva mettersi un uomo in casa...” 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....per me il marito di nike le racconta una marea di cazzate a suo uso e consumo e quindi prenderei tutto con le pinze
> 
> ....le cattive ragazze che trasgrediscono hanno un fascino, poi bisogna vedere come uno è cresciuto e la rigidità della propria educazione e della coppia tra le lenzuola.....non so come sia nike nell'intimità, non m'interessa e non la sto accusando di niente, ma capisco che scoprire che da nudi si possono fare cose che fino al giorno prima credevi solo esistessero nei film è una bella molla......


Il mio era un discorso più generale... 

secondo me tu proietti troppo e tendi a giustificare in nome di un possibile ritrovato nuovo mondo.
mica tutti sono in quelle condizioni, fortunatamente. Anzi, credo siano pochi.

Detto questo e pensando ad una condizione “nella norma”, rimango della mia idea.

A me gli uomini che trovano affascinanti e capitolano di fronte a donne che si pongono in un determinato modo fanno tristezza. 
Per usare un eufemismo eh.

poi liberi tutti.


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....per me il marito di nike le racconta una marea di cazzate a suo uso e consumo e quindi prenderei tutto con le pinze
> 
> ....le cattive ragazze che trasgrediscono hanno un fascino, poi bisogna vedere come uno è cresciuto e la rigidità della propria educazione e della coppia tra le lenzuola.....non so come sia nike nell'intimità, non m'interessa e non la sto accusando di niente, ma capisco che scoprire che da nudi si possono fare cose che fino al giorno prima credevi solo esistessero nei film è una bella molla......


Ti dico questo. Sul fatto che mio marito sia una persona gentile e sensibile ti posso garantire che è così. Cerca sempre di aiutare tutti (forse per aiutare se stesso o per placare sensi di colpa che si porta dietro sin da bambino) e viene visto come una persona buona ed affidabile. Lei in lui ha visto il suo salvatore per riacquistare dignità e credibilità.

Io nell’intimità non sono una che si risparmia. A me il sesso è sempre piaciuto e non credo di aver fatto mai mancare nulla a mio marito in quel senso. Che la tipa trasgressiva gli sia piaciuta questo credo sia indubbio ma il fulcro della questione è che lui ha cercato del sesso facile all’esterno della coppia non con una donna con la quale avrebbe potuto costruirsi un altro futuro senza di me, ma una che sapeva essere una che “non ti dice mai di no” e che te la offre su un piatto d’argento.

Aveva bisogno di alimentare la sua autostima scegliendo una che non si sarebbe negata: della serie “ti piace vincere facile”? Un no da parte di una donna lo avrebbe stroncato e quindi ha scelto una disponibile a tutto.

Sia chiaro, non lo giustifico affatto ma cerco di capire, parlando con lui, la verità (per quanto relativa) di cosa lo ha portato ad agire da quindicenne in calore.




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che non è esattamente il tipo di trauma che passa morendo per conto suo... rimettersi in piedi quando crolla il castello di carte consiste in una serie di condotte attive, non nel metterci seduti a sfogarsi sulla tastiera. Altrimenti diventi una macchietta.
> Esci, ripigliati, datti una sistemata, sistema tutte le questioni economiche tra te e tuo marito e rifatti una vita ma a marce forzate.
> Quando passi il tempo a lamentarti sul Forum le settimane diventano mesi e i mesi diventano anni, e manco te ne accorgi sei diventata un disco rotto.


Sto combattendo costantemente con me stessa e con lui. Parliamo ci confrontiamo, ci sfoghiamo. Cerchiamo di capire cosa non ha funzionato in passato all’interno della coppia. 

Sul forum scrivo quando non ho voglia di litigare con lui o quando ho voglia di sfogarmi ed avere dei pareri “super partes”. So che certe cose che mi dice, le dice per celare la verità e difendere se stesso e me dai particolari più dolorosi: è per questo che chiedo a voi di avere un terzo parere sul quale lavorare.

È un lavoro lunghissimo ma credo serva per far crescere me. Il dolore forgia il carattere ma ne farei volentieri a meno...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il mio era un discorso più generale...
> 
> secondo me tu proietti troppo e tendi a giustificare in nome di un possibile ritrovato nuovo mondo.
> mica tutti sono in quelle condizioni, fortunatamente. Anzi, credo siano pochi.
> ...


....naturalmente scrivo condizionato dalla mia esperienza personale, ci mancherebbe...
sono anche convinto di non essere una mosca bianca ma che sia molto più diffuso di quanto pensi.

....beh....una "figa" senza niente attorno mette molta tristezza anche a me, capisco che qualcuno possa avere una "fame" disperata o l'istinto "svuotapalle" ( se esiste la prostituzione un motivo ci sarà pure)....da lì a intrecciare una relazione ne passa parecchio


----------



## patroclo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> ...........................* la verità (per quanto relativa) di cosa lo ha portato ad agire da quindicenne in calore.*
> 
> .........


se la domanda è questa è tempo assolutamento sprecato......


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....beh....una "figa" senza niente attorno mette molta tristezza anche a me, capisco che qualcuno possa avere una "fame" disperata o l'istinto "svuotapalle" ( se esiste la prostituzione un motivo ci sarà pure)....da lì a intrecciare una relazione ne passa parecchio


uno che va a prostitute almeno ha le idee chiare e sa (si spera) cosa va a cercare.

Quello che si invaghisce di una donna così te lo raccomando. :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> uno che va a prostitute almeno ha le idee chiare e sa (si spera) cosa va a cercare.


Mah.. non ti credere... 

Sulla carta sembra così.. ma mica è così.

Mio zio andava a prostitute e fini x sposare una prostituta.

Anche se io l'ho saputo quando erano già sotto terra tutti e due


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. non ti credere...
> 
> Sulla carta sembra così.. ma mica è così.
> 
> ...


Pretty Woman


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....per me il marito di nike le racconta una marea di cazzate a suo uso e consumo e quindi prenderei tutto con le pinze
> 
> ....le cattive ragazze che trasgrediscono hanno un fascino, poi bisogna vedere come uno è cresciuto e la rigidità della propria educazione e della coppia tra le lenzuola.....non so come sia nike nell'intimità, non m'interessa e non la sto accusando di niente, ma capisco che scoprire che da nudi si possono fare cose che fino al giorno prima credevi solo esistessero nei film è una bella molla......


 quoto


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pretty Woman


Più o meno.. (più meno che più )


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> se la domanda è questa è tempo assolutamento sprecato......


Si, lo pensò anch’io ma credo di essere ancora nella fase in cui ho bisogno di sentirmi dire da lui qualcosa di credibile e che mi faccia stare bene. Io vedo se lui mi sta dicendo la verità oppure una cazzata: conosco bene il suo comportamento quando viene messo sotto “interrogatorio” 

Riguardo a tutta questa faccenda mi ha confessato verità per me inaccettabili e dolorose ma che è riuscito a raccontarmi solo dopo discorsi su discorsi fatti in maniera più o meno tranquilla.

Lo so perfettamente che se mio marito è andato a letto con una così è perché gli piaceva talmente tanto da dimenticarsi della sua famiglia e dei suoi valori. So che quando era a letto con le di sicuro non pensava a me o alle conseguenze... so che quando ha visto la sua fica senza mutande non ha pensato ad altro che a soddisfare la sua libido ed a scoparsi quella tipa da quattro soldi.

So che ha cominciato a frequentarla sperando forse di trovare un nuovo scopo di vita. 

Se poi tutto questo è finito, per volontà di mio marito, credo sia successo perché si è reso conto che in fatto di Amore ed affini ci avrebbe guadagnato più cercando di ritrovare me piuttosto che rimanere con una che di dice “io non ho mai detto di no a nessuno”, una che si vanta di sfiancare talmente gli uomini a letto che “se ne vanno da casa sua barcollando” (parole sue).

Mi fa anche ridere (per assurdo) questo suo modo di porsi. È convinta che ad una come lei nessuno possa dire di no e che una volta provata non possano trovare di meglio in giro. Questa cosa mi fa ridere e provare pietà per una che si sopravvaluta a tal punto di credersi Miss Universo ma che in realtà riesce solo a raccattare uomini bisognosi di “svuotarsi le palle”.

Non si è mai chiesta come mai pur essendo così ambita è desiderata ha il deserto attorno? Con mio marito si vantava del fatto di non avere amiche donne perché invidiose della sua formidabile bellezza e bravura a letto. Non aveva minimamente capito una cosa: le sue amiche l’hanno abbandonata perché sapevano esattamente che avrebbe cercato di portarsi a letto i loro mariti. Gli uomini la abbandonano perché si attacca a tutti in maniera maniacale pensando che ognuno di loro si sia innamorato pazzamente di lei. 

È una donna malata che non ha bisogno di metrate “caxxi” per affermare la sua autostima ma di un buon psicologo che la faccia ragionare e crescere. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico non entro.
> 
> Certo di cazzate ne ha sparate già parecchie.
> 
> ...


La vuoi una risposta seria?


Nike ha detto:


> Sto combattendo costantemente con me stessa e con lui. Parliamo ci confrontiamo, ci sfoghiamo. Cerchiamo di capire cosa non ha funzionato in passato all’interno della coppia.
> 
> Sul forum scrivo quando non ho voglia di litigare con lui o quando ho voglia di sfogarmi ed avere dei pareri “super partes”. So che certe cose che mi dice, le dice per celare la verità e difendere se stesso e me dai particolari più dolorosi: è per questo che chiedo a voi di avere un terzo parere sul quale lavorare.
> 
> ...


Sopportare il dolore non è una virtù. Anche perché non è che questo tipo di dolore sia il sintomo di una malattia. Questo tipo di dolore è di per sè La malattia e va combattuto. Nel momento in cui smetti di soffrire diventi lucido anche se magari un po' più cinico. La forza sta nella reazione e di come ti poni.
E soprattutto nel non rimanere per anni a coccolarsi un trauma


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> La vuoi una risposta seria?
> 
> 
> Sopportare il dolore non è una virtù. Anche perché non è che questo tipo di dolore sia il sintomo di una malattia. Questo tipo di dolore è di per sè La malattia e va combattuto. Nel momento in cui smetti di soffrire diventi lucido anche se magari un po' più cinico. La forza sta nella reazione e di come ti poni.
> E soprattutto nel non rimanere per anni a coccolarsi un trauma


Concordo e mi auguro di poter al più presto vedere tutto “dal di fuori” in maniera razionale senza tormenti e notti insonni.

A freddo si vedono le cose come realmente sono ed ognuno viene collocato nel posto che gli compete.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Anch’io non capisco come ti possa attirare una che si comporta così.
> 
> Qualche anno fa un mio amico mi disse una cosa piuttosto assurda ma che forse per un uomo è un motivo di vanto.
> 
> ...


Il mio uomo è orgoglioso di stare con una zoccola 

Si gode la zoccola, e si gode principalmente il fatto che non ho scelto senza scelta o in un ventaglio limitato di scelte.

Non ho scelto Lui in nome dell'amore. O in nome delle emozioni del momento. O del progetto di stabilità. 

L'ho scelto fra tutte le scelte. E con tutti i miei bisogni. 

Ho scelto Lui perchè è Lui. In mezzo a tutti quelli che respirano. 

E' un privilegiato. E lo sa. 

E io so di essere una privilegiata. 
Perchè Lui mi ha concesso di sceglierlo presentandosi a me nudo.
Anche come maschio in calore. 

Di dirò di più...una delle cose che piace delle zoccole è esattamente il fatto che si godono il maschio in calore. 
Anche quando sta apprezzando il culo e la figa e le tette di qualche altra donna. 
(le prostitute, gli immaginari che le circondano e che se sono brave sanno incarnare, riguardano anche queste questioncine.)

Perchè il maschio in calore, come la femmina, risponde istintivamente al calore. 

Poi c'è la consapevolezza di quelle pulsioni. 
E solo con la consapevolezza e la libera espressione le si governa. 

Tuo marito non ha governato e non è venuto da te, perchè a te il maschio in calore provoca disprezzo per lui. 

E lo capisco molto bene. 

Non condividerei il mio calore con un maschio che lo disprezza. 

Ma a quel punto, lo vado ad agire con un altro maschio. 

Tuo marito si sta comportando solo come un coglioncello inesperto. Perchè avrebbe potuto semplicemente togliersi i pruriti senza combinare tutto questo casino. 

Ed muovendosi da coglioncello, non sa neppure adesso avere la dignità di assumersi i suoi bisogni compresi quelli che tu non sodidsfacevi, e si rifugia nello stereotipo che avete in comune. 

La zoccola, quella facile. Su cui scaricare le vostre inadempienze. 

E pensa un po'...state solo ripetendo il paradigma e rispondendo esattamente ai motivi per cui il ruolo della prostituta è stato inserito nella società che ha sancito il matrimonio come istituzione della riproduzione e del passaggio del patrimonio. (solo poi, molto poi, è diventato il luogo dell'ammore eterno, prima era un patto patrimoniale fra famiglie dove a volte il patrimonio era esattamente la riproduttrice, la femmina).

In effetti potrebbe essere un punto di partenza comune.

Se vi va bene. 

Il mondo è pieno di prostitute. Cosa farai adesso con tuo marito?

Gli concederai le prostitute con cui sfogare una tantum il maschio in calore che tanto dispregi o gli metterai il collare e il guinzaglio da tirare alla bisogna, ricattandolo col tuo dolore? 

Sappi che se sceglierai il guinzaglio, sarete legati entrambi. Lui dal collare e tu dall'impugnatura. 
E se gli concederai le prostitute, negherai a te stessa una parte di lui. 

In entrambi i casi, il potere relazionale è governato dalla paura. 

Brutto vivere, nella paura. 

Ma in effetti siamo bestie che si adattano a tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> ciao Nike
> Ho letto solo il tuo post iniziale ,
> E quest'ultimo,
> Quindi scusami se sbaglio, ma credo che sia più importante concentrarsi su tuo marito, sulla coppia, e non sul amante.


Standing ovation :up:


----------



## Dina74 (26 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che non è esattamente il tipo di trauma che passa morendo per conto suo... rimettersi in piedi quando crolla il castello di carte consiste in una serie di condotte attive, non nel metterci seduti a sfogarsi sulla tastiera. Altrimenti diventi una macchietta.
> Esci, ripigliati, datti una sistemata, sistema tutte le questioni economiche tra te e tuo marito e rifatti una vita ma a marce forzate.
> Quando passi il tempo a lamentarti sul Forum le settimane diventano mesi e i mesi diventano anni, e manco te ne accorgi sei diventata un disco rotto.


Quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mio uomo è orgoglioso di stare con una zoccola
> 
> Si gode la zoccola, e si gode principalmente il fatto che non ho scelto senza scelta o in un ventaglio limitato di scelte.
> 
> ...


Minchia. 

L’apologia della zoccola, tra le altre cose.

Che, nello stereotipo, ha comunque poco a che vedere con quella che descrivi tu e come ti definisci (in modo estremamente riduttivo tra l’altro, a parer mio).
 E secondo me anche poco con la descrizione dell’amante del marito di Nike (vera o meno che sia).

Nei grassetti invece vedo delle conclusioni che poni a presupposto della tua teoria, ma non capisco da dove le hai tratte.


----------



## Dina74 (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mio uomo è orgoglioso di stare con una zoccola
> 
> Si gode la zoccola, e si gode principalmente il fatto che non ho scelto senza scelta o in un ventaglio limitato di scelte.
> 
> ...


Quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

*@nike*

Usa bene il forum. Non usarlo come diario o sfogatoio, non usarlo neppure per contrastare le cose che non vuoi accettare della tua storia e neanche per trovare la strada seguita da chi ha ”perdonato“.
Devi usarlo per capire dai vari punti di vista se tu vuoi davvero quell’uomo lì come si è rivelato attraverso le sue azioni e come si sta rivelando attraverso le sue spiegazioni.

Tu dici che vorresti vedere a freddo tutto. Forse vorresti solo smettere di soffrire. Questo è comprensibile.
Ma invece di pensare a quale donna indegna e ora distrutta sia la tua rivale credo che sia meglio che tu ti concentri su te stessa e sul perché ti senta tu distrutta.

Tu ti senti distrutta perché sono crollati i punti di riferimento della tua vita. Tuo marito non è l’uomo che credevi, gentile, buono e premuroso, tu non sei quella che pensavi di essere, libera, serena, soddisfatta della propria vita.

È naturale che ci sia impellente in te il bisogno di ricostruire. Hai bisogno di ricostruire un mondo e i suoi punti di riferimento per ritrovare il tuo equilibrio. Giusto perché il tuo equilibrio è la cosa più importante. Ma non fare dipendere il tuo equilibrio da lui. Non è necessario lui. Tu resti quella che eri. 


Io vedo in te una esigenza di comprendere quello che è avvenuto per poterlo riassorbire nei tuoi parametri. Ma questo non è possibile. Devi accettarne l’estraneità. Leggi con maggiore attenzione chi ti sembra ti dia spiegazioni totalmente “sbagliate” . Sono coloro che ti aiutano a capire tuo marito più di quanto possa fare lui che inevitabilmente non potrebbe che darti le risposte che tu desideri per ricomporre il tuo mondo andato in pezzi. Lui non ti sta dicendo la verità, ma quello che tu vuoi sentire.


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si, lo pensò anch’io ma credo di essere ancora nella fase in cui ho bisogno di sentirmi dire da lui qualcosa di credibile e che mi faccia stare bene. Io vedo se lui mi sta dicendo la verità oppure una cazzata: conosco bene il suo comportamento quando viene messo sotto “interrogatorio”
> 
> Riguardo a tutta questa faccenda mi ha confessato verità per me inaccettabili e dolorose ma che è riuscito a raccontarmi solo dopo discorsi su discorsi fatti in maniera più o meno tranquilla.
> 
> ...


Nike, davvero, ha ragione [MENTION=7119]soloconilcuore[/MENTION] ...
Dovresti vedere lei come un modo per capire di più tuo marito, se ritieni possa valerne la pena... ma tutto qui.

Concentrati su chi hai ancora accanto e su di te.


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Usa bene il forum. Non usarlo come diario o sfogatoio, non usarlo neppure per contrastare le cose che non vuoi accettare della tua storia e neanche per trovare la strada seguita da chi ha ”perdonato“.
> Devi usarlo per capire dai vari punti di vista se tu vuoi davvero quell’uomo lì come si è rivelato attraverso le sue azioni e come si sta rivelando attraverso le sue spiegazioni.
> 
> Tu dici che vorresti vedere a freddo tutto. Forse vorresti solo smettere di soffrire. Questo è comprensibile.
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Minchia.
> 
> L’apologia della zoccola, tra le altre cose.
> 
> ...



E perchè no l'apologia della zoccola? 
Giusto a bilanciare un po' la dicotomia con l'apologia alla santa che si sacrifica, no? 

Sono ironica. 
Ironia nera. Lo ammetto. 

Io ho mescolato lo stereotipo con la funzione che storicamente la prostituta, e non la zoccola che è un termine che mi sembra quasi più vicino all'affetto, ha avuto nella società matrimoniale. 
Come hai rilevato ne esce una cosa piuttosto distorta. 

Agli occhi di chi mi ha conosciuta, in particolare in passato, io ero esattamente quella che nike descrive. 

E credimi, chi mi ha conosciuta in passato, pensa a G. che sta con me e si dispiace per lui. 

E capisco anche la prospettiva. 
Se tu hai passato la vita credendo che gli occhi dell'amore cancellassero il mondo che si muoveva vitale e carnale intorno a te, ovviamente chi nel mondo carnale ci è stato ti sembra un essere mostruoso. 

Io non so chi sia la amante del marito di nike. 
Neppure nike lo sa. Che raccoglie le bricioline che le ogni tanto il marito le mette lì. 

Potrebbe essere una che scambia pompini per amore. 
Potrebbe essere una spostata che elemosina amore senza sapere dove prenderlo. 
Potrebbe essere una che ha deciso di volere quell'uomo e in virtù di quello si muove. Esistono anche le donne che stalkerano eh, e sono violente e vessatorie. Mica è prerogativa maschile. 

Potrebbe essere qualunque cosa e qualunque persona. 

E non conterebbe niente. 

L'unica cosa che conta è cosa ci ha proiettato sopra il marito di nike. 
E il fatto che i fatti dimostrano che lui è un deficiente (nel senso di mancante) che ha proiettato a casaccio dei suoi bisogni incontrollati. 
C'è altro?
Io credo sia questa la domanda per nike. Se si decide a farsela anzichè fare pollicina che cerca le bricioline. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

L'alternativa di nike con questo uomo adesso quale è?

Decidere che è "caduto" vittima delle arti seduttive di una poco di buono (senza rendersi conto che definirlo così è sancire il suo, di lui, essere minus habens) e che è caduto rispondendo a bisogni del cazzo?

questo implica che lei si può mettere nella posizione della femmina sofferente ma che si sacrifica in nome di alti ideali, sancendo così la sua superiorità (che la ferita narcisistica la deve pur curare in qualche modo)rispetto a donne di malaffare e incomplete. E questo però implica che la prossima donna di malaffare cosa può ottenere? 

Il suo permesso al marito di cadere di nuovo vittima delle arti seduttive? 
(secondo lo stereotipo del maschio che ha bisogni da soddisfare e che non può gestire, quindi che li gestisca con donne inferiori).

Oppure decidere di metterlo al guinzaglio del suo dolore. E preparargli una strada in salita e asfaltata di chiodi perchè lui le possa dimostrare il suo essere penitente? Ma anche lei a quel punto camminerà sui chiodi. 
(cosa che per ora sta ottenendo l'effetto di mettere il marito nella posizione di definirsi un coglione vittima del cazzo). 

Oppure il disprezzo. Per se stessa. 
Che sta con un uomo che non si sa spiegare. Che si è comportato in modo incomprensibile. 

Che in tutta questa storia la cosa grave non sono le scopate. Sono il casino che lui ci ha fatto dentro. 
Scegliendo il CHI, il COME e pure il COSA. 

Si sta mettendo in gabbia da sola. 

*Ed è una gabbia che dipende dal giudizio stereotipato su qualcuno che manco sa chi sia. E che in tutti i modi cerca di far rientrare nei suoi parametri ordinanti per non perdere l'immagine del marito che l'ha accompagnata fino ad ora. 
*
Non trovo riduttivo definirmi zoccola, per concludere. Io so cosa c'è dentro. E ne sono fiera. 
E lo sa il mio compagno. 

Che sa di essere un privilegiato e che mi rende privilegiata. 

Ma visti da fuori, credimi, la riflessioni che scateniamo è esattamente quella che ha fatto nike sull'amico. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

E lo segnalo apposta. Proprio perchè so che se raccontassi in modo nudo le mie esperienze sessuali, senza alcuna spiegazione, verrei letta come la zoccola che si scopa quello che respira. 
Ma la cosa entra in contraddizione con quella che sono. 

E mi piacerebbe che la contraddizione che porto possa smuovere alcune rigidità. 

E credimi, G. su questo ci ha sbattuto non poco la testa nelle prime fasi di conoscenza. 

L'altra cosa che so è che non sono l'unica della mia specie che si aggira cacciando mentre aspetta la morte. 

Dire zoccola è dire nulla. 
Se non rassicurarsi infilandosi in cunicoli che non portano da nessuna parte. 

E allora, cunicolo per cunicolo....facciamo pure l'apologia della zoccola a bilanciare la santa


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Usa bene il forum. Non usarlo come diario o sfogatoio, non usarlo neppure per contrastare le cose che non vuoi accettare della tua storia e neanche per trovare la strada seguita da chi ha ”perdonato“.
> Devi usarlo per capire dai vari punti di vista se tu vuoi davvero quell’uomo lì come si è rivelato attraverso le sue azioni e come si sta rivelando attraverso le sue spiegazioni.
> 
> Tu dici che vorresti vedere a freddo tutto. Forse vorresti solo smettere di soffrire. Questo è comprensibile.
> ...


Il grassetto. E' da super quoto.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Usa bene il forum. Non usarlo come diario o sfogatoio, non usarlo neppure per contrastare le cose che non vuoi accettare della tua storia e neanche per trovare la strada seguita da chi ha ”perdonato“.
> Devi usarlo per capire dai vari punti di vista se tu vuoi davvero quell’uomo lì come si è rivelato attraverso le sue azioni e come si sta rivelando attraverso le sue spiegazioni.
> 
> Tu dici che vorresti vedere a freddo tutto. Forse vorresti solo smettere di soffrire. Questo è comprensibile.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> Sicuro che siamo diverse.
> Intanto se tu (ipotetico) mi mandi l'sms, mi lanci una sfida ed io le sfide amo vincerle.
> Poi per il resto me la sbrigo in casa col mio uomo ed anche questo richiede tempo e valutazioni ben più profonde della scopata con la tizia.


la penso come te, salvo valutare appunto dall'approfondimento dell querelle con lui se tenermelo o meno 
a prescindere da chi si sia scopato


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> presumo che la tipa sia ancora una strafiga, altrimenti tuo marito oltre che un debole è pure scemo.
> 
> lei è sicuramente una psicopatica perchè nel 2017 una quarantenne può essere tante cose, ma di certo non una vecchia


ma il fatto che sia una strafiga o meno e' ininfluente 
l'ha scopata ...per svuotarsi o per altro ? 
la questione e' sulla domanda non su come sta messa fisicamente la tizia


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Minchia.
> 
> L’apologia della zoccola, tra le altre cose.
> 
> ...



Quanto ai grassetti, il maschio in calore non piace a nike. A quanto scrive. E su quello che scrive mi baso. Ovviamente. 

La sbalordisce il maschio che guarda un bel culo e lo desidera. 
E si sbalordisce ancora di più quando quel maschio è il marito che secondo lei quei pensieri non li ha mai avuti. 

E lo disprezza. Non è l'ideale di marito uno così. 

E lui, che la conosce, sta giocando esattamente su questo. Quando le ribadisce che sono bisogni che lei non può capire. 
Senza però rendersi conto che sta negando a se stesso la possibilità di tirar fuori qualcosa di buono da tutto questo casino. 
Perchè anche lui, usando contro se stesso gli stereotipi, si sta togliendo la libertà di essere chi è con la donna che dice di amare. 

Ed è amore una roba che mette in condizione di stare uno con l'ideale dell'altro invece che starsi vicini per davvero? Anche nelle miserie e nelle mostruosità? 

A me non interessa colpevolizzare lei, e nemmeno colpevolizzare lui però. 

Ma una cosa firmo. Non ci si sveglia dall'oggi al domani con certi pensieri in testa. Sono sempre stati lì, in attesa di uno spazio per mostrarsi anche a chi li pensa. 

E più chi li pensa li ha evitati, per rispondere a idee di se stesso e degli altri, più quando emergono emergono con potenza e incontrollati. 

Annebbiando anche lo sguardo. 

E trasforma anche la persona più intelligente in un polletto/a in balia dell'intensità. 
E allora si finisce a fare le più cazzate. 

Quanto ai bisogni insoddisfatti...a me sembra piuttosto ovvio che in un'unica persona non tutti i bisogni siano soddisfabili. 
E se accade è un assoluto, di cui non mi fido per niente. Perchè il Tutto nell'altro è una delle illusioni più pericolose possano esistere in termini relazionali. 

Partire dal presupposto che ci sono bisogni non soddisfatti e AVERE LA LIBERTA' di parlarne apertamente per trovare i compromessi a riguardo mi sembra la base di una struttura relazionale sicura. 

Perchè fondata sulla realtà del fatto che l'altro può essere tanto, ma non tutto. 

Il Tutto parla di fusionalità. E la fusionalità, non ha nulla a che vedere con relazioni a base sicura.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> Cosa sia successo veramente tra loro due te lo può dire solo tuo marito.
> Certo ti può far male sapere i particolari sia affettivi che erotici... ma, se sei abbastanza forte, pretendili da lui che è l'unico che te li deve.
> Il figlio tienilo assolutamente fuori da tutto... è tuo marito che ti deve tranquillizzare.
> La tipa seppelliscila nel cimitero dei vivi.


esiste un cimitero dei vivi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che abbia voglia di ricostruire perché gli è esplosa la bomba in mano non ci piove.
> Che lui ti abbia raccontato quanto lei è una mangiauomini e lui uno sprovveduto caduto nella sua rete, no proprio.
> Lui non è vittima se non dell'uscita della sua amante.
> Per il resto sono scuse che usa per farti su.
> ...


quoto, sti uomini vittime di donne arrapatissime ...che du palle...ma lo hanno fatto perche' lo volevano entrambi, punto.


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma il fatto che sia una strafiga o meno e' ininfluente
> l'ha scopata ...per svuotarsi *o per altro* ?
> la questione e' sulla domanda non su come sta messa fisicamente la tizia


A me sembra ovvio sia altro. 

Che poi altro non sia necessariamente l'amore, mi sembra altrettanto ovvio. 

Certo serve prendere l'atto sessuale e slegarlo da una struttura sentimentale così come è "normalmente" conosciuta. 

D'altra parte nemmeno chi va a prostitute va solo per svuotarsi. 

E anche nel "solo svuotarsi", consapevoli o meno, ci sono tutta una serie di immaginari che vengono proiettati sul contenitori. A partire da quelli legati alla potenza/impotenza. 

Dire "svuotarsi" dal mio punto di vista è puntare il faro su una semplificazione delle meccaniche che portano al sesso. Anche a quello più basico ed animale. 

Semplificare a volte serve, ma semplificare la complessità non è mai un buon affare. 

E la sessualità è una faccenda piuttosto complessa. E pochissimo indagata.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si però non sottacere il fatto che tuo marito aveva un varco aperto per il quale avrebbe ceduto anche con un'altra donna. Forse non è il tipo che se la cerca, ma una sorta di compartecipazione esiste anche in lui. Anche se relativamente preoccupante.
> 
> Il punto è che questa crisi invece ti sarà molto utile per riassettare certi equilibri. Non dico di considerarla un fatto del tutto positivo, ma di vederla come un "toro" da prendere per le corna. Senza raccontarti cazzate.


bravo Jon


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto ai grassetti, il maschio in calore non piace a nike. A quanto scrive.
> 
> La sbalordisce il maschio che guarda un bel culo e lo desidera.
> E si sbalordisce ancora di più quando quel maschio è il marito che secondo lei quei pensieri non li ha mai avuti.
> ...


ma un maschio che guarda un bel culo non sbalordisce nessuno, semmai sbalordirebbe il contrario.. 

Se sono accanto a te e mi dici che quel culo te lo scoperesti volentieri, quando sto ancora raccattando i miei pezzettini dopo il tradimento, mi manchi di rispetto e sei uno stronzo. Punto.

E non me ne frega un cazzo se scherzi, se sei stanco, se vuoi mettermi alla prova. 
Ti prendi un calcio in culo e pedalare. 

Tra l’altro penso che anche in una condizione “normale” dipende da come è impostato il rapporto.
Certo Se ci si dice tutto senza filtri con filo diretto tra cazzo e bocca, (vale anche per lei, certo) prego. 

Sui bisogni insoddisfatti da come l’avevi posta sembrava che lei dovesse colpevolizzarsi di qualcosa, e che in ragione di quel qualcosa che lei non gli ha dato ci sia stato il tradimento.

Ma questo non lo possiamo sapere. Non possiamo sapere né se fosse così, né se quella sia stata davvero la molla del tradimento. 
Poi lei immagino si sarà posta tutte queste domande.

Sul fatto che ci siano quasi sempre dei bisogni insoddisfatti è certo. A volte parlarne o meno è una scelta.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> i motivi per cui si tradisce sono tipo ventordici milioni.   solo tuo marito può dirti il suo motivo.  e sì, si può tradire pur amando anche moltissimo.


vabbe' moltissimo ....abbastanza ...con un moltissimo non si tradisce


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> tsk tsk.......





danny ha detto:


> ... esclusi i separati, si intende, da ambo le parti, che sono "temporaneamente liberi"
> (e spesso neppure lo sono).


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> *ma un maschio che guarda un bel culo non sbalordisce nessuno, semmai sbalordirebbe il contrario.. *
> 
> Se sono accanto a te e mi dici che quel culo te lo scoperesti volentieri, quando sto ancora raccattando i miei pezzettini dopo il tradimento, mi manchi di rispetto e sei uno stronzo. Punto.
> 
> ...


Ma mica l'ho scritto io di essere sbalordita eh 
Nike ha scritto che mai avrebbe immaginato che il suo perfetto marito potesse essere attraversato da quei pensieri. 

A me non sbalordisce, anzi, mi preoccuperei e molto anche se non fosse attratto da un bel culo. 

Mica lo valuto sul fatto che sa apprezzare i bei culi. 
Lo valuto su come li sceglie. Anche perchè ha scelto pure il mio, secondo quel criterio di valutazione. 

E proprio per quello "pretendo" che condivida con me. 
E per pretendere intendo non che lo obbligo, ma che se non lo fa perchè pensa in quel modo di assecondare immagini varie di maschio, non è l'uomo che voglio accanto. 

Ovviamente per poterlo fare, non solo non mi sbalordisco del fatto che li apprezzi, ma anzi, lo considero un qualcosa di auspicabile. Tenendo poi conto del fatto che li apprezzo pure io. 

Pensa che invece io, per quanto maldestro, stronzo e se me lo facesse G. in una situazione di dolore lo appendo per gli alluci e poi lo frusto, nella situazione di nike l'ho letto come un tentativo del marito di tener coerenza con quei bisogni che NON LE HA MAI RIVELATO. Tanto che lei si stupisce del fatto che li abbia. 

Il marito è evidentemente uno che non sa gestire le cose. 

Se lo sapesse fare, non si sarebbe messo in una situazione di questo genere che risulta essere grottesca. 
E trovo grottesco che stia facendo tutti questi giochetti per uscirne con ancora illesa l'immagine di lui agli occhi della moglie. 
Trovo comunque particolare che lei gli dia corda. Nel mantenere intatta l'immagine. Fortunamente dentro qualcosa le suona che così non ne esce. E io le auguro di ascoltare quel qualcosa e non quell'altro qualcosa che la spinge a cercare nella zoccola la fonte di tutti i mali, l'arca del diavolo. 

Capisco la paura. Ma a questo punto, il danno è fatto. 
Tanto vale tirarci fuori il più possibile. 

E sarebbe lui, che ha fatto esplodere il banco, a dover prendere in mano la situazione. 
Questa sarebbe l'altra cosa che pretenderei. 

Anche perchè da traditrice è quello che ho sempre fatto, fra l'altro. 
Quindi pretendo per me lo stesso trattamento che concedo all'altro. 

D'accordo con te che parlarne è una scelta. Valutabile su molteplici fattori. 

Io, per la mia esperienza, la metto come base. 

Proprio per aver sperimentato che per me, e ribadisco per me, tener via dei bisogni per soddisfarne altri e magari cercare poi fuori soddisfazione, non mi appaga. 

Mi spiego? 

Capisco però anche la prospettiva di chi dice "guarda un po', questi miei bisogni non sono conciliabili qui dentro. Quindi me li soddisfo fuori. E non perchè sono brutt* e catttiv*. Ma perchè quel che c'è dentro è di valore. Ma è di altrettanto valore quello di cui ho bisogno io. E provo a tenere insieme capra e cavoli. Anche e soprattutto facendomi carico del dolore che potrei causare.". 

Quel fare bene il male cui ogni tanto accenno. 

Ribadisco che a me non interessa colpevolizzare nessuno. 

Ma non mi sembra poi così libera una relazione in cui un uomo, ma anche unua donna, non può esprimere libero apprezzamento per l'altro genere pena la devastazione dell'immagine di perfezione del compagno/a. 

Che è una cosa ben diversa dal mettere filtri tra bocca e cazzo o figa. 

E su questo una ragionata ce la farei. In particolare in una situazione come quella di una esplosione, dove tutto è comunque maceria. 

Certo è che il marito di nike sta facendo un giochetto del cazzo. Ma se lo fa, è perchè le basi per farlo ci sono. 
E nike è lì con lui che decide di scagliarsi contro le zoccole invece di guardare il marito dritto negli occhi. 

Che sia chiaro, però, la mia non è una prospettiva di colpe. E' una prospettiva di piani di realtà.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente.. :mexican:
> 
> Dubito non abbia lui in alcun modo in precedenza contributo a chiarirgliele :carneval:
> 
> ...


hai tutte ste colleghe arrapate ? 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Le persone che quando c'è da parlare di se "non sanno" o " non ricordano" ma che dell'altro sanno benissimo quando starebbe male (o bene) mi sono sempre state molto simpatiche...


eeeehhhh pure a me ...si alza un "fumus" notevole



Nike ha detto:


> Lui nega a me ed a se stesso perché si è accorto di aver fatto una cazzata enorme. È un po’ come quando (con le dovute proporzioni) una persona presa da un raptus commette un reato perché in quel momento è fuori di testa. Poi lo rimuove dalla sua testa e non se lo ricorda più e non lo ammette o ricorda nemmeno se glielo fai vedere  (Franzoni docet)
> È plausibile? È patologico? Forse ha dei problemi pregressi dei quali io non sono a conoscenza? E domande....
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


ma no si ricorda tutto bene, solo che non vuole parlarne con te



danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Questa faccenda non è ancora superata, da parte sua.


tombola !!!!!



Nike ha detto:


> So che mi farebbe male ma vorrei solamente la verità di quello che è successo e cosa ha significato questa donna per lui: chiedo troppo?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


no, no chiedi cio' che ti sarebbe dovuto visto che il tradimento e' emerso 
il problema e' capire perche' lui si rifiuti di parlarne e vada su tutte le furie se introduci l'argomento



Brunetta ha detto:


> È anche altamente probabile che sia venuta a cena DOPO e non prima.


sai che ci ho pensato anche io, che malpensante sono

sono alla ventunesima pagina, non ce la posdo fare ...dove siamo arrivati ? novita' ...si stanno ritrovando o sono emerse altre amenita'?


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ti dico questo. Sul fatto che mio marito sia una persona gentile e sensibile ti posso garantire che è così. Cerca sempre di aiutare tutti (forse per aiutare se stesso o per placare sensi di colpa che si porta dietro sin da bambino) e viene visto come una persona buona ed affidabile. Lei in lui ha visto il suo salvatore per riacquistare dignità e credibilità.
> 
> Io nell’intimità non sono una che si risparmia. A me il sesso è sempre piaciuto e non credo di aver fatto mai mancare nulla a mio marito in quel senso. Che la tipa trasgressiva gli sia piaciuta questo credo sia indubbio ma il fulcro della questione è che lui ha cercato del sesso facile all’esterno della coppia non con una donna con la quale avrebbe potuto costruirsi un altro futuro senza di me, ma una che sapeva essere una che “non ti dice mai di no” e che te la offre su un piatto d’argento.
> 
> ...


Quindicenne in calore o no, resta sempre quello che hai scelto. Io farei attenzione ad altro. Lui dice che son cose da uomini, e non le puoi capire. Che lo ha fatto controvoglia perché lei faceva pompini da urlo e sesso per quattro ore.

Io dico una cosa: c'è tanto che non va nelle sue risposte. Perché forse sono più veritiere della verità che non saprai mai dalla sua bocca. E quella verità che emerge e' che:
- non considererebbe un tuo tradimento con la stessa indulgenza con cui vede il suo  (le cd. robe da maschi);
- da ben poco signore quale si rivela, la colpa è della amante: E' un modo per scaricare responsabilità, e fare il torero con te;
- addirittura (sempre da maschio) ti sta suggerendo in cosa potresti migliorare. (pompini e durata). E tutto questo non in un'ottica di discussione costruttiva  (non mi e' sembrato per come ne hai scritto), ma sempre nell'ottica del  "mi sto rivolgendo a un elettrodomestico". Anche gli elettrodomestici vengono comparati per le prestazioni.

Non è questione di quindicenne in calore. Ma di capire chi hai davanti da anni.


----------



## isabel (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> So che mi farebbe male ma vorrei solamente la verità  di quello che è successo e cosa ha significato questa donna per lui:  chiedo troppo?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ciao Nike,
a me sembra che quello che è successo praticamente, sia abbastanza  chiaro; cosa abbia significato lei lo potrai sapere solo liberandoti dai  tuoi pregiudizi (zoccolette, donne facili e via dicendo). Stai  chiedendo molto è vero, ma più che a lui, a te stessa. Accettare che chi  ha scelto te possa anche "mescolarsi alla feccia" senza poi sentirsi  così schifato, se non a posteriori è dura da digerire. Mi fai tenerezza  perché nel tuo modo di porre il giudizio c'è sì qualcosa di persecutorio  ma anche molto ingenuo. Per capire non dovresti solo chiedere ma  osservare provando a cambiare prospettiva; lasciare da parte il mantra  della zoccola infida e guardare. Ma vuoi davvero guardare senza chiudere  gli occhi?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Leggendo una delle vostre risposte (che ora non riesco più a ritrovare) concordo e realizzo il fatto che mio marito non avrebbe mai iniziato una relazione con una tipa del genere se lei non avesse mosso i primi passi ed avesse lavorato così pesantemente per sedurlo prima a parole poi passando ai fatti veri e propri.
> 
> Essendo sola ha avuto ampia libertà di azione dedicando il 100% del suo tempo a convincere mio marito che lei sarebbe stata vera donna della sua vita e non io.
> 
> ...


sono giunta dalla 21esima pagina e qui ...saltando il resto pero' che tristezza lei sara' pure zoccola ma tuo marito non e' che sia meglio onestamente.
e' stato il suo amante, sicche' forse e' meglio se la rivaluti


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quindicenne in calore o no, resta sempre quello che hai scelto. Io farei attenzione ad altro. Lui dice che son cose da uomini, e non le puoi capire. Che lo ha fatto controvoglia perché lei faceva pompini da urlo e sesso per quattro ore.
> 
> Io dico una cosa: c'è tanto che non va nelle sue risposte. Perché forse sono più veritiere della verità che non saprai mai dalla sua bocca. E quella verità che emerge e' che:
> - non considererebbe un tuo tradimento con la stessa indulgenza con cui vede il suo  (le cd. robe da maschi);
> ...


quotone !!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> Ciao Nike,
> a me sembra che quello che è successo praticamente, sia abbastanza  chiaro; cosa abbia significato lei lo potrai sapere solo liberandoti dai  tuoi pregiudizi (zoccolette, donne facili e via dicendo). Stai  chiedendo molto è vero, ma più che a lui, a te stessa. Accettare che chi  ha scelto te possa anche "mescolarsi alla feccia" senza poi sentirsi  così schifato, se non a posteriori è dura da digerire. Mi fai tenerezza  perché nel tuo modo di porre il giudizio c'è sì qualcosa di persecutorio  ma anche molto ingenuo. Per capire non dovresti solo chiedere ma  osservare provando a cambiare prospettiva; lasciare da parte il mantra  della zoccola infida e guardare. Ma vuoi davvero guardare senza chiudere  gli occhi?


ari quoto, [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] apri gli occhi sul serio e guarda la realta'


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quotone !!!!!


E la cosa più grave è che lui pensa che lei VOGLIA sentirsi dire esattamente queste cose. E' la prova del nove, proprio appunto perché, beccato con le mani nella marmellata, e' assai verosimile che voglia darle la spiegazione che a suo parere la farà incazzare di meno. Ed è preoccupante che uno possa arrivare a pensare che per l'altro sia questa.


----------



## Nike (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mio uomo è orgoglioso di stare con una zoccola
> 
> Si gode la zoccola, e si gode principalmente il fatto che non ho scelto senza scelta o in un ventaglio limitato di scelte.
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda te credo proprio di aver colpito nel segno e ti chiedo se sei così convinta di essere felice per quello che dici di essere.....

Per quanto riguarda me, non mi conosci affatto.... dedurre senza sapere chi sono io veramente non fa altro che confermarmi quello che potresti essere tu....




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai tutte ste colleghe arrapate ?


No no 

Dicevo solo che casomai lo facessero con me, saprebbero di andare abbastanza sul sicuro, ecco.. :carneval:

Ma non lo fanno mica, sono tutte brave persone


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E la cosa più grave è che lui pensa che lei VOGLIA sentirsi dire esattamente queste cose. E' la prova del nove, proprio appunto perché, beccato con le mani nella marmellata, e' assai verosimile che voglia darle la spiegazione che a suo parere la farà incazzare di meno. Ed è preoccupante che uno possa arrivare a pensare che per l'altro sia questa.


ma piu' che altro se il mio uomo mi viene a dire che si e' scopato una per tot tempo e addirittura quando sono andata al capezzale del figlio malato, l'ha portata in casa per  usarla come  alcova dei lor incontri....
e poi scoperto tutto,  si traduce che era una zoccola( brrr che schifo)  che faceva bene i pompini.
..ma sticazzi caro uomo .... hai le valigie fuori di casa subito...poi dopo qualche tempo, magari, se ne discute con la clausola che resti uno sfigato forever  non perche' hai tradito ma perche' stai cercando di farmi fessa per la seconda volta ...no, no non si fa


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma piu' che altro se il mio uomo mi viene a dire che si e' scopato una per tot tempo e addirittura quando sono andata al capezzale del figlio malato, l'ha portata in casa per  usarla come  alcova dei lor incontri....
> e poi scoperto tutto,  si traduce che era una zoccola( brrr che schifo)  che faceva bene i pompini.
> ..ma sticazzi caro uomo .... hai le valigie fuori di casa subito...poi dopo qualche tempo, magari, se ne discute con la clausola che resti uno sfigato forever  non perche' hai tradito ma perche' stai cercando di farmi fessa per la seconda volta ...no, no non si fa


Il problema è che in troppi si fermano al tradimento (inteso come scopata) e non valutano appunto tutte le reazioni, i gesti e le parole dette dopo
Quelle sono per me l’ago della bilancia è un questo caso e in altri letto qui la bilancia direi che pende inesorabilmente verso un sonoro vafanculo


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda te credo proprio di aver colpito nel segno e ti chiedo se sei così convinta di essere felice per *quello che dici di essere*.....
> 
> Per quanto riguarda me, non mi conosci affatto.... dedurre senza sapere chi sono io veramente non fa altro che confermarmi quello che *potresti essere tu*....
> 
> ...




e chi sarei?


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda te credo proprio di aver colpito nel segno e *ti chiedo se sei così convinta di essere felice per quello che dici di essere.....*
> 
> Per quanto riguarda me, non mi conosci affatto.... dedurre senza sapere chi sono io veramente non fa altro che confermarmi quello che potresti essere tu....
> 
> ...


nike, sei davvero sicura di volere una risposta sincera alla tua domanda? 

Credo che rispondendoti rischierei di farti male. Sei disposta?


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma piu' che altro se il mio uomo mi viene a dire che si e' scopato una per tot tempo e addirittura quando sono andata al capezzale del figlio malato, l'ha portata in casa per  usarla come  alcova dei lor incontri....
> e poi scoperto tutto,  si traduce che era una zoccola( brrr che schifo)  che faceva bene i pompini.
> ..ma sticazzi caro uomo .... hai le valigie fuori di casa subito...poi dopo qualche tempo, magari, se ne discute con la clausola che resti uno sfigato forever  non perche' hai tradito ma perche' stai cercando di farmi fessa per la seconda volta ...no, no non si fa



Insensibile. Lui e' una povera vittima di questa zoccola. Eh... L'ultima volta e' andato a dirle addio a casa sua solo perché è maschio. E lei zoccola.

Ma io mi dico: e' umano che il tradito veda l'amante come una zoccola. Peraltro questa si è comportata male con  [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION].
Molto male. E' fuorviante, ma è umano.
Ma lui, che va in giro a dire che ne era succube mentre se la scopava.... Come fa?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma io mi dico: e' umano che il tradito veda l'amante come una zoccola.
> 
> Ma lui, che va in giro a dire che ne era succube mentre se la scopava.... Come fa?


Penso che in fin dei conti sia la stessa "versione" di verità di coppia, raccontata dalle due parti contrapposte

Una sorta di complicita'


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Insensibile. Lui e' una povera vittima di questa zoccola. Eh... L'ultima volta e' andato a dirle addio a casa sua solo perché è maschio. E lei zoccola.
> 
> Ma io mi dico: e' umano che il tradito veda l'amante come una zoccola. Peraltro questa si è comportata male con  @_Nike_.
> Molto male. E' fuorviante, ma è umano.
> Ma lui, che va in giro a dire che ne era succube mentre se la scopava.... *Come fa*?


Manipola i bisogni dell'altro, il tradito, per non perdere uno status. 

Che lo faccia consapevolmente sarebbe preferibile al che lo faccia inconsapevolmente. 

Perchè nel secondo caso, i danni sono inestimabili. Per entrambi. 
NOn che nel primo caso sia molto meglio. Ma almeno sa quel che fa. 

Se ci riesce, ha salvato capra e cavoli. 
Un po' di penitenza. E poi si può ripartire. 

Da quella prospettiva.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Insensibile. Lui e' una povera vittima di questa zoccola. Eh... L'ultima volta e' andato a dirle addio a casa sua solo perché è maschio. E lei zoccola.
> 
> Ma io mi dico: e' umano che il tradito veda l'amante come una zoccola. Peraltro questa si è comportata male con  [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION].
> Molto male. E' fuorviante, ma è umano.
> Ma lui, che va in giro a dire che ne era succube mentre se la scopava.... Come fa?


Lo fa perché sa che è l’unico modo per tentare di essere perdonato e mi sembra che ci stia riuscendo 
Se capisci che l’altro è concentrato sulla scopata e non su di te continui a fargli puntare lo sguardo sulla scopata


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che in fin dei conti sia la stessa "versione" di verità di coppia, raccontata dalle due parti contrapposte


Parti, appunto. Ma ben lontane tra di loro, se il massimo della comprensione viene buttato addosso all'altra.


----------



## isabel (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda te credo proprio di aver colpito nel segno e ti chiedo se sei così convinta di essere felice per quello che dici di essere.....
> 
> Per quanto riguarda me, non mi conosci affatto.... dedurre senza sapere chi sono io veramente non fa altro che confermarmi quello che potresti essere tu....
> 
> ...


Scusa Nike, prendo spunto da questa tua risposta ad Ipazia per farti notare che se questo è il piglio che usi normalmente nel dialogo, difficilmente a qualcuno verrà in mente di dirti la verità. E' assai frequente schivare il disprezzo "celando" le parti che lo suscitano, soprattutto se in ballo ci sono anche altri interessi (famiglia, stabilità etc). Poi magari è il mezzo scritto che ti fa sembrare inquisitoria e giudicante. Prova davvero a non emettere giudizi, le persone si svelano da sole, se le osservi  e le ascolti, quasi sempre le capisci (truffatori professionisti a parte).


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Parti, appunto. Ma ben lontane tra di loro, se il massimo della comprensione viene buttato addosso all'altra.


Ricordati che in queste situazioni (come in miliardi di altre, che con sesso amore e tradimento non c'entrano nulla) c'è bisogno di "formare il colpevole"


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nike, sei davvero sicura di volere una risposta sincera alla tua domanda?
> 
> Credo che rispondendoti rischierei di farti male. Sei disposta?


Eddai è natale...
Stiamo tutti strafatti di zucchero, un po' di Sano realismo rimette tutto nella giusta prospettiva


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Manipola i bisogni dell'altro, il tradito, per non perdere uno status.
> 
> Che lo faccia consapevolmente sarebbe preferibile al che lo faccia inconsapevolmente.
> 
> ...


Eggia'. Il discorso si deve spostare su [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION].


----------



## isabel (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Insensibile. Lui e' una povera vittima di questa zoccola. Eh... L'ultima volta e' andato a dirle addio a casa sua solo perché è maschio. E lei zoccola.
> 
> Ma io mi dico: e' umano che il tradito veda l'amante come una zoccola. Peraltro questa si è comportata male con  @_Nike_.
> Molto male. E' fuorviante, ma è umano.
> Ma lui, che va in giro a dire che ne era succube mentre se la scopava.... Come fa?


E come fa...è l'unico modo per colludere con lei. Prendersi un 10% del disprezzo di lei e rovesciare il 90% sulla ineffabile zoccola senza mutande.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> E come fa...è l'unico modo per colludere con lei. Prendersi un 10% del disprezzo di lei e rovesciare il 90% sulla ineffabile zoccola senza mutande.


E' una collusione assai malata.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ricordati che in queste situazioni (come in miliardi di altre, che con sesso amore e tradimento non c'entrano nulla) c'è bisogno di "formare il colpevole"


E quando il tradito vede l'amante col fumo negli occhi e' anche più facile.


----------



## isabel (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' una collusione assai malata.


Malata non saprei. Non ho titoli per affermarlo. Ma è esattamente quello che fa un ragazzo adolescente che, colto a far qualcosa di poco "corretto", scarica la colpa sulla compagnia: mostra pentimento e così rassicura tutti, madre in primis. E' una dinamica piuttosto ricorrente.

La manipolazione di lui è chiara e si vede bene a cosa miri, la posizione di lei è vagamente ambivalente: chiede, vuol capire, ma *sembra *che le serva solo a sentenziare.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma mica l'ho scritto io di essere sbalordita eh
> Nike ha scritto che mai avrebbe immaginato che il suo perfetto marito potesse essere attraversato da quei pensieri.
> 
> A me non sbalordisce, anzi, mi preoccuperei e molto anche se non fosse attratto da un bel culo.
> ...


Scusa eh, ma scoparsi tutto quello che si muove non è un bisogno.
È essere stronzi.
Dirlo a chi è devastata da un tradimento è segno di una mancanza di sensibilità  neanche da gorilla.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> E come fa...è l'unico modo per colludere con lei. Prendersi un 10% del disprezzo di lei e rovesciare il 90% sulla ineffabile zoccola senza mutande.


Ma si.. ma zoccola è così tanto x dire

Può essere intercambiato con zitella acida, moglie frustrata, gatta morta, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Alla fine basta una definizione qualsiasi, purché strumentale a "spostare" responsabilità

Accade anche quando è un maschio a parlare della moglie poverella che è rimasta succube dello "stronzo" di turno.


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eddai è natale...
> Stiamo tutti strafatti di zucchero, un po' di Sano realismo rimette tutto nella giusta prospettiva


E avresti pure ragione...

ma prima di tutto per me viene il consenso. 

Poi metto tutto il realismo che conosco


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E quando il tradito vede l'amante col fumo negli occhi e' anche più facile.


È un bel cavallo certamente.. da cavalcare senza indugio, per chi non vede l'ora di alleggerire qualche responsabilità dal suo groppone


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quindicenne in calore o no, resta sempre quello che hai scelto. Io farei attenzione ad altro. Lui dice che son cose da uomini, e non le puoi capire. Che lo ha fatto controvoglia perché lei faceva pompini da urlo e sesso per quattro ore.
> 
> Io dico una cosa: c'è tanto che non va nelle sue risposte. Perché forse sono più veritiere della verità che non saprai mai dalla sua bocca. E quella verità che emerge e' che:
> - non considererebbe un tuo tradimento con la stessa indulgenza con cui vede il suo  (le cd. robe da maschi);
> ...


:up:


----------



## isabel (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma si.. ma zoccola è così tanto x dire
> 
> Può essere intercambiato con zitella acida, moglie frustrata, gatta morta, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> 
> ...


Sì, basta una definizione qualsiasi ma la scelta dell'etichetta dice molto del substrato culturale e della visione che si ha di se stessi. E prima di chiedere conto agli altri del proprio essere è sempre bene sapere di se'; principalmente per capire se la risposta la si può ascoltare o meno e proteggersi.


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma scoparsi tutto quello che si muove non è un bisogno.
> È essere stronzi.
> Dirlo a chi è devastata da un tradimento è segno di una mancanza di sensibilità  neanche da gorilla.


Ripeto. 

Se G. in una situazione in cui sono dolorante se ne uscisse con robe che SA, E SAREBBE QUESTO A SEGNARE L'OLTREPASSARE IL LIMITE, che per me sono cose devastanti, l'ho già detto cosa gli farei. 

Per me non sarebbe questa, ma altre. E se lui le usasse mentre sto male, credo che rimpiangerebbe il giorno in cui mi ha incontrata. 


Se lui queste cose se le è tenute chiuse dentro per una vita, per x,y,z, e le sta tirando fuori, per quanto doloroso è uno dei pochi segni di coerenza con le sue azioni che sta mostrando. 

Sicuramente molto più che sputare sulla zoccola. 
Manipolando in cerca di una complicità fittizia che gli permetterebbe di continuare a mantenere uno status. 

Questo tipo di manipolazione io la trovo gravissima. Perchè sarebbe una offesa a me, prima di tutto. 
E il tuo sacco nero sarebbe la più probabile soluzione. 

Non per la zoccola, Che continuerà per la sua via. 

Ma perchè l'uomo che ho accanto è un minus habens che ha una concezione della donna che non mi piace, che usa le donne come calzini e se lo fa con la zoccola, lo fa pure con me. 
Non vedo differenza che con me lo faccia mettendomi sul piedistallo. 

E oltre tutto questo si starebbe dimostrando uno che non si sa assumere le sue responsabilità.
E io non mi fido di chi non sa assumersi le sue responsabilità.

Se metto sulla bilancia la gravità, trovo molto più insensibile e pericolosa la manipolazione di una esternazione di desiderio. 

Dalle manipolazioni giro largo. Molto molto largo. 
E le persone manipolatorie le ritengo pericolose. Per se stesse e pure per gli altri.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> della visione che si ha di se stessi. .


Certo..

Ma sai.. qui (come in milioni di realtà) c'è anche in ballo la visione (comune) della famiglia che si è creato con l'altro.

È C'è pure da almeno tentare di salvare quella, se come si presume, la si è formata scientemente e con una determinata visione.

Non dico che la visione di "se" o "dell'altro" debba passare in subordine.

Ma non può nemmeno RI-collocarsi indipendentemente dalla famiglia in cui si è (non x caso) andata a incastonare


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ripeto.
> 
> Se G. in una situazione in cui sono dolorante se ne uscisse con robe che SA, E SAREBBE QUESTO A SEGNARE L'OLTREPASSARE IL LIMITE, che per me sono cose devastanti, l'ho già detto cosa gli farei.
> 
> ...


Sono d’accordo su tutto.
Io ero stata più sintetica .
I bisogni però non c’entrano niente. Altrimenti anche Genny Savastano ha il bisogno di riprendersi quello che è suo. :carneval:  (solo per chi segue Gomorra)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo..
> 
> Ma sai.. qui (come in milioni di realtà) c'è anche in ballo la visione (comune) della famiglia che si è creato con l'altro.
> 
> ...


Io invece credo che con la sensibilità da gorilla stia facendo quello che ha sempre fatto: dare la risposta che Nike vuole sentire. E lo avrà fatto anche quando hanno parlato delle loro aspirazioni, della loro idea di famiglia ecc... per avere quello che voleva, una situazione di stabilità, basta dire “anch’io amore “.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece credo che con la sensibilità da gorilla stia facendo quello che ha sempre fatto: dare la risposta che Nike vuole sentire. E lo avrà fatto anche quando hanno parlato delle loro aspirazioni, della loro idea di famiglia ecc... per avere quello che voleva, una situazione di stabilità, basta dire “anch’io amore “.


Si sono convinto anche io..

Però sono anche convinto che così come lei avesse una voglia matta di sentire quelle risposte, altrettanto lui aveva una voglia matta di dare esattamente QUELLE risposte

In una prospettiva di FAMIGLIA come quella di 2 fidanzati io ho una voglia matta di dirti che con quel troione che se ne gira 8 alla settimana (tanto per dire..) mai e poi mai mi confonderei

E tu sei felice, perché hai accanto l'uomo dei tuoi sogni

Ma sono felice anche io della NOSTRA visione di coppia verso la NOSTRA famiglia.

Non soffro le pene dell'inferno a tacere che quel troione me lo tromberei pure io

Non so se mi spiego..


----------



## isabel (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo..
> 
> Ma sai.. qui (come in milioni di realtà) c'è anche in ballo la visione (comune) della famiglia che si è creato con l'altro.
> 
> ...


E infatti lui sta facendo proprio questo, ossia sta ricollocando. Ha provato a sussurrare un qualcosa di quello che ha dovuto ablare per costruire ciò che hanno in comune, lo ha fatto in modo maldestro. Ma non credo che a ferire sia stato il modo. A me sembra che Nike voglia solo sentirsi dire quanto l'altra sia zoccola e fallita e lontana dal loro progetto comune. E lui appunto ricollocherà...ma allora non è che lui sia un lurido truffatore che manipola. Lui è uno che diversamente non può fare a meno di accettare di perdere tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> E infatti lui sta facendo proprio questo, ossia sta ricollocando. Ha provato a sussurrare un qualcosa di quello che ha dovuto ablare per costruire ciò che hanno in comune, lo ha fatto in modo maldestro. Ma non credo che a ferire sia stato il modo. A me sembra che Nike voglia solo sentirsi dire quanto l'altra sia zoccola e fallita e lontana dal loro progetto comune. E lui appunto ricollocherà...ma allora non è che lui sia un lurido truffatore che manipola. Lui è uno che diversamente non può fare a meno di accettare di perdere tutto.


Certo

Ma è pur vero che anche lei che può spezzare questa dinamica.

Partendo proprio dal rifiutare la zoccola che lo ha circuito.

E dire: no! Non c'è nessuna zoccola, ma un uomo che ha trovato fuori cose interessanti per lui.

E vale anche in caso opposto

Ma è DURA

Si preferisce formare il "nemico/a" della famiglia", verso cui lanciare sfide all'ultima chiappa o all'ultima mutanda unta o tetta sincera.

È una via meno scomoda.

Che io non percorrerei mai
. Ma vedo che molti lo fanno


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> E infatti lui sta facendo proprio questo, ossia sta ricollocando. Ha provato a sussurrare un qualcosa di quello che ha dovuto ablare per costruire ciò che hanno in comune, lo ha fatto in modo maldestro. Ma non credo che a ferire sia stato il modo. A me sembra che Nike voglia solo sentirsi dire quanto l'altra sia zoccola e fallita e lontana dal loro progetto comune. E lui appunto ricollocherà...ma allora non è che lui sia un lurido truffatore che manipola. Lui è uno che diversamente non può fare a meno di accettare di perdere tutto.


Io non sono così indulgente con chi non è autentico e manipola per avere di tutto e di più.


----------



## stany (26 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vabbe' moltissimo ....abbastanza ...con un moltissimo non si tradisce


Si tradisce quando è finita la chimica. Quando cala l'interesse.  A prescindere da quale possa essere lo stimolo o la contingente motivazione che lo giustifica.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dalle manipolazioni giro largo. Molto molto largo.
> E le persone manipolatorie le ritengo pericolose. Per se stesse e pure per gli altri.


Non ti siedi al tavolo nella saletta al casinò se non sai giocare a carte però


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> E infatti lui sta facendo proprio questo, ossia sta ricollocando. Ha provato a sussurrare un qualcosa di quello che ha dovuto ablare per costruire ciò che hanno in comune, lo ha fatto in modo maldestro. Ma non credo che a ferire sia stato il modo. A me sembra che Nike voglia solo sentirsi dire quanto l'altra sia zoccola e fallita e lontana dal loro progetto comune. E lui appunto ricollocherà...ma allora non è che lui sia un lurido truffatore che manipola. Lui è uno che diversamente non può fare a meno di accettare di perdere tutto.


Secondo me [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] dovrà capire anzitutto se ed in che misura le parole del marito rispondano o meno ai suoi bisogni. E poi rivedere eventualmente certi bisogni. Io non mi sentirei rassicurata a sapere di essere stata tradita con una da poco. E neanche a sapere che se costei e' una da poco, e il marito ne è stato succube, allora il marito e' ancora da meno. E il "roba da maschi, che non puoi capire" detto dal marito a lei presuppone che nike stessa sia la meno di tutti e tre.

Se questo nasce da un suo bisogno, urge lavorarci sopra.


----------



## isabel (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> Ma è pur vero che anche lei che può spezzare questa dinamica.
> 
> ...



Nemmeno io percorrerei questa via. Al posto di Nike mi sentirei una poveretta a dire così tante volte "zoccoletta", "fallita", "smutandata". E soprattutto: è lei che dice di voler sapere. Lui, di suo, aveva provato a trincerarsi dietro un anacronistico "tu sei donna, non puoi capirlo". Io sto solo dubitando del fatto che lei voglia "sapere la verità", mi pare che usi la formula in tono inquisitorio più che altro. Ci vuole una certa stabilità, fermezza e centratura sia per ascoltarla che per dirla la verità.


----------



## isabel (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono così indulgente con chi non è autentico e manipola per avere di tutto e di più.


Nemmeno io. Infatti non vorrei mai accanto a me qualcuno che manipoli o circuisca me o chicchessia. Per me, non esistono la "marachelle dei bambini" e come sono pronta a rendere conto di me, esigo che lo sia chi mi sta di fronte. Resto comunque convinta che, fatta eccezione per i truffatori, nessuno possa prenderci per i fondelli per troppo tempo senza il nostro "tacito consenso".


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> Nemmeno io percorrerei questa via. Al posto di Nike mi sentirei una poveretta a dire così tante volte "zoccoletta", "fallita", "smutandata". E soprattutto: è lei che dice di voler sapere. Lui, di suo, aveva provato a trincerarsi dietro un anacronistico "tu sei donna, non puoi capirlo". Io sto solo dubitando del fatto che lei voglia "sapere la verità", mi pare che usi la formula in tono inquisitorio più che altro. Ci vuole una certa stabilità, fermezza e centratura sia per ascoltarla che per dirla la verità.


Che sia LEI a dirlo dell'amante in fin dei conti è umanissimo invece, secondo me.
Fuorviante ma umano, ancor più visto come si è comportata l'amante con lei. Non ci vedo nulla di strano, in sé. Purché l'amante non diventi il  "colpevole da costruire insieme" di cui si parlava.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> Nemmeno io percorrerei questa via. Al posto di Nike mi sentirei una poveretta a dire così tante volte "zoccoletta", "fallita", "smutandata". E soprattutto: è lei che dice di voler sapere. Lui, di suo, aveva provato a trincerarsi dietro un anacronistico "tu sei donna, non puoi capirlo". Io sto solo dubitando del fatto che lei voglia "sapere la verità", mi pare che usi la formula in tono inquisitorio più che altro. Ci vuole una certa stabilità, fermezza e centratura sia per ascoltarla che per dirla la verità.


Eh sì... 

Ci vuole ci vuole...

Che tutti chiedono verità senza preoccuparsi di capire se si è pronti ad ascoltarla TUTTA la.verita'

Che già quella risposta data oggi "tu sei donna e non puoi capire" la dice lunga sulle "verità" che negli anni passati si può essere scambiata una coppia come la loro

Calare troppe verità in un contesto come questo, e con questi segnali, mi sembra pure da matti, ti dirò..


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì...
> 
> Ci vuole ci vuole...
> 
> ...


Pure accettare certe risposte lo può essere, visto che lei dice di amarlo. Capirei senz'altro se parlasse di convenienza del rapporto. Ma a quel punto le risposte non avrebbero peso. E invece malgrado tutto mi sembra che le pesino. Magari sbaglio.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Pure accettare certe risposte lo può essere, visto che lei dice di amarlo. Capirei senz'altro se parlasse di convenienza del rapporto. Ma a quel punto le risposte non avrebbero peso. E invece malgrado tutto mi sembra che le pesino. Magari sbaglio.


Credo anche io

Ma in ogni progetto c'è il momento dei sogni, quello dei sollazzi e quello dei pesi.

È sicuramente un peso. Ma i pesi si portano, se si pensa ne valga la pena, anche questi.

Penso che uno che un bel giorno ti dà una spiegazione così "tu non puoi capire perché non sei un uomo" ti accorgi di averlo accanto dopo qualche settimana che lo frequenti, e non certo dopo anni, e solo dopo aver avuto (lui) la "sfortuna" di incontrare una zoccola ammaliatrice..

Almeno questo penso io


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo anche io
> 
> Ma in ogni progetto c'è il momento dei sogni, quello dei sollazzi e quello dei pesi.
> 
> ...


Io invece questo non lo penso.
Può essere molto lungo, quello che tu chiami il momento dei sogni. E che siano incubi non sposta quello che voglio dire.


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. Infatti non vorrei mai accanto a me qualcuno che manipoli o circuisca me o chicchessia. Per me, non esistono la "marachelle dei bambini" e come sono pronta a rendere conto di me, esigo che lo sia chi mi sta di fronte. Resto comunque convinta che, fatta eccezione per i truffatori, nessuno possa prenderci per i fondelli per troppo tempo senza il nostro "tacito consenso".


  Quoto. Isabel, un bel nome tra l'altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda te credo proprio di aver colpito nel segno e ti chiedo se sei così convinta di essere felice per quello che dici di essere.....
> 
> Per quanto riguarda me, non mi conosci affatto.... dedurre senza sapere chi sono io veramente non fa altro che confermarmi quello che potresti essere tu....
> 
> ...


minghia signor tenente !!!
a nike sveglia pero', se no ci dici che tutto cio' che ti ha fatto/fa/fara' bere tuo marito va bene che tanto la cattiva sara'laputtanaditurnicheseloscopa  ...e festa finita, risolto ogni dubbio...lui vittima, lei carnefice 
fine della discussione


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e chi sarei?


fai domande scomode


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> E come fa...è l'unico modo per colludere con lei. Prendersi un 10% del disprezzo di lei e rovesciare il 90% sulla ineffabile zoccola senza mutande.


ste zoccole che son sempre dietro l'angolo tze tze :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> Nemmeno io percorrerei questa via. Al posto di Nike mi sentirei una poveretta a dire così tante volte "zoccoletta", "fallita", "smutandata". E soprattutto: è lei che dice di voler sapere. Lui, di suo, aveva provato a trincerarsi dietro un anacronistico "tu sei donna, non puoi capirlo". Io sto solo dubitando del fatto che lei voglia "sapere la verità", mi pare che usi la formula in tono inquisitorio più che altro. Ci vuole una certa stabilità, fermezza e centratura sia per ascoltarla che per dirla la verità.


eeehh gia' per voler dire e voler conoscere la Verita' tocca avere un equilibrio bello tosto


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ste zoccole che son sempre dietro l'angolo tze tze :rotfl:


Io parto da un presupposto: una che - dopo essere stata con mio marito - mi manda un sms dicendo che lui è lì con lei, a mò di pernacchia.... beh.... non la porterei in palmo di mano. Questo di base. Poi è chiaro come il sole che il problema non è lei. Diciamo che comunque ci ha messo del suo per farsi odiare. O almeno non ha fatto niente per essere esclusa. E pure questo mi dà da pensare. Nike dice che questa "poveretta" sarebbe una fallita senza arte né parte che, al giro di boa, avrebbe visto suo marito come l'uomo "gentile" che la avrebbe guardata con occhi diversi rispetto agli altri.
Quello che sappiamo quasi di certo è che non è bastata la "scopata dell'addio" per far cambiare idea a questo uomo, che però non sappiamo cosa in precedenza le avesse detto. Perché è pure altamente probabile che a costei si sia presentato come il "poveretto succube della moglie arpia etc. etc.". Salvo poi diventare il "poveretto succube della amante arpia etc. etc.". Possiamo andare avanti per anni, con ipotesi di questo tipo, e probabilmente la verità non verrà tutta a galla. Io alla versione dell'uomo costretto "per la sua stessa natura da maschio, attratto da tutto ciò che si muove e respira" non ci credo.
Né credo tanto alla "gentilezza" di questo uomo, che [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] sottolinea, ma che si smentisce dalla descrizione che lui stesso porta dell'amante. Avrei, pure in questo frangente, diversamente capito se lui se la fosse presa per l'sms. Ma lui dice che sta tipa era pronta a irretirlo e a travolgerlo nella sua ragnatela. Approfittando della sua gentilezza da maschio. Ovviamente. Io credo che la gentilezza non sappia neppure dove sta di casa. In compenso è esperto nell'arte dello scaricabarile. Ma andrebbe tutto anche bene, se non fosse che pure Nike sostiene che la zoccola si è approfittata della gentilezza del marito.
Qui non mi quadra.
Manca poco che arriverebbe a dire che questa amante è stronza perché ha sputtanato questo uomo così gentile nei suoi confronti 

Torno al discorso di prima.
A volte si dorme tanto.
Interrogarsi su come sia potuto succedere (di dormire così tanto) è utilissimo nella misura in cui serve a prendere coscienza di se stessi, prima ancora che della situazione.
Che dormire non va bene neppure coi più "gentili".
Poi basta. Poi, avute queste risposte, la domanda è meglio porsela nel presente e nel futuro.
Tanto per trovarsi pronti a capire chi ti mente dicendo che non puoi capire.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io parto da un presupposto: una che - dopo essere stata con mio marito - mi manda un sms dicendo che lui è lì con lei, a mò di pernacchia.... beh.... non la porterei in palmo di mano. Questo di base. Poi è chiaro come il sole che il problema non è lei. Diciamo che comunque ci ha messo del suo per farsi odiare. O almeno non ha fatto niente per essere esclusa. E pure questo mi dà da pensare. Nike dice che questa "poveretta" sarebbe una fallita senza arte né parte che, al giro di boa, avrebbe visto suo marito come l'uomo "gentile" che la avrebbe guardata con occhi diversi rispetto agli altri.
> Quello che sappiamo quasi di certo è che non è bastata la "scopata dell'addio" per far cambiare idea a questo uomo, che però non sappiamo cosa in precedenza le avesse detto. Perché è pure altamente probabile che a costei si sia presentato come il "poveretto succube della moglie arpia etc. etc.". Salvo poi diventare il "poveretto succube della amante arpia etc. etc.". Possiamo andare avanti per anni, con ipotesi di questo tipo, e probabilmente la verità non verrà tutta a galla. Io alla versione dell'uomo costretto "per la sua stessa natura da maschio, attratto da tutto ciò che si muove e respira" non ci credo.
> Né credo tanto alla "gentilezza" di questo uomo, che @_Nike_ sottolinea, ma che si smentisce dalla descrizione che lui stesso porta dell'amante. Avrei, pure in questo frangente, diversamente capito se lui se la fosse presa per l'sms. Ma lui dice che sta tipa era pronta a irretirlo e a travolgerlo nella sua ragnatela. Approfittando della sua gentilezza da maschio. Ovviamente. Io credo che la gentilezza non sappia neppure dove sta di casa. In compenso è esperto nell'arte dello scaricabarile. Ma andrebbe tutto anche bene, se non fosse che pure Nike sostiene che la zoccola si è approfittata della gentilezza del marito.
> Qui non mi quadra.
> ...


Si scarica sulla zoccola perché è difficile accettare che lui sia proprio come è.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si scarica sulla zoccola perché è difficile accettare che lui sia proprio come è.


A volte ci buttano giù dal letto, ma continuiamo a dormire (malamente) dando la colpa al cuscino.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A volte ci buttano giù dal letto, ma continuiamo a dormire (malamente) dando la colpa al cuscino.


:up:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (26 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si scarica sulla zoccola perché è difficile accettare che lui sia proprio come è.


quoto


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si scarica sulla zoccola perché è difficile accettare che lui sia proprio come è.


Ci sono cose del coniuge che non ci si interessa di vedere, se non proprio messi al muro.

Senza scomodare zoccole o tradimenti, ci son da sempre miliardi di donne che non vogliono sapere nemmeno il perché il marito dispone di troppi quattrini x il lavoro che fa

A loro basta che gli compri la pelliccia per Natale o le porti a sciare a St Moritz per capodanno


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono cose del coniuge che non ci si interessa di vedere, se non proprio messi al muro.
> 
> Senza scomodare zoccole o tradimenti, ci son da sempre miliardi di donne che non vogliono sapere nemmeno il perché il marito dispone di troppi quattrini x il lavoro che fa
> 
> A loro basta che gli compri la pelliccia per Natale o le porti a sciare a St Moritz per capodanno


Vabbè. Ci sono anche quelle che non sanno quanto guadagna, e lo scoprono solo in sede di separazione.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. Ci sono anche quelle che non sanno quanto guadagna, e lo scoprono solo in sede di separazione.


Si..
Ma più che al "quanto" pensavo soprattutto al "come"

Che ad esempio è un bell'identificativo di chi si ha accanto, tanto per dire.. e penso a vari trappoloni, fuffignoni, evasori, o assidui sfruttatori del lavoro altrui

A quante mogli frega, se hanno grossi benefici e stanno bene ?

Un cazzo, frega.. 

Perché l'interesse per una rendita di posizione è altrettanto importante rispetto all'interesse di chi hai accanto.

Poi magari arriva il giorno che scoppia la bomba e ti pignorano anche il vibratore, e allora una grida allo scandalo, che non sapeva chi aveva accanto, questo disgraziato farabutto.

Ma quando c'era da magnare magnavi anche te, eccome se magnavi, e non chiedevi e non vedevi..  (dico te generico, eh..)

Questo per dire che il "silenzio" a volte conviene non solo a chi dovrebbe discorrere, ma anche a chi dovrebbe ascoltare.

E non solo se si parla di culi o zoccole


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono cose del coniuge che non ci si interessa di vedere, se non proprio messi al muro.
> 
> Senza scomodare zoccole o tradimenti, ci son da sempre miliardi di donne che non vogliono sapere nemmeno il perché il marito dispone di troppi quattrini x il lavoro che fa
> 
> A loro basta che gli compri la pelliccia per Natale o le porti a sciare a St Moritz per capodanno



Ci sono pure uomini  che si comportano così.  Magari meno per i soliti motivi, ma ci sono.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si..
> Ma più che al "quanto" pensavo soprattutto al "come"
> 
> Che ad esempio è un bell'identificativo di chi si ha accanto, tanto per dire.. e penso a vari trappoloni, fuffignoni, evasori, o assidui sfruttatori del lavoro altrui
> ...


Al pignoramento del vibratore mi sono capottata 

Sul resto concordo, anche se non escludo che si possa anche letteralmente cadere giù dal pero, in certe situazioni.
Comunque anche non sapere quanto guadagna il marito  (o la moglie) non è sintomo di buona salute della coppia.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo su tutto.
> Io ero stata più sintetica .
> I bisogni però non c’entrano niente. Altrimenti anche Genny Savastano ha il bisogno di riprendersi quello che è suo. :carneval:  (solo per chi segue Gomorra)


...io e la sintesi...due rette parallele :carneval:

Comunque, quello che volevo sottolineare riguarda invece i bisogni. 

Il bisogno non è lo scopare in giro. 

Il bisogno è condividere lo sguardo sul mondo all'interno della coppia. 

Se lo sguardo di uno o dell'altro provoca risposte di disprezzo e rifiuto, quello sguardo semplicemente verrà trattenuto e non esplicitato. 
Chi me lo fa fare di passare nel disprezzo?
Un po' va bene...ma poi anche basta. 
Mi rassegno e taccio. O me ne vado. O entrambe le cose se voglio salvare capra e cavoli. 

Ma non esprimere ed esplicitare quello sguardo, e i desideri che porta con sè, significa allontanarsi uno dall'altro. 
E non avvicinarsi. 

Per paradosso, questo uomo, nell'esprimere il fatto che si scoperebbe questa o quella è semplicemente sincero. 

Poi io credo che il suo obiettivo non sia esattamente la sincerità. Ma è una deduzione quindi resta appesa lì. 

Ma quell'espressione maldestra, calata in un momento veramente pessimo, è forse l'unica espressione sincera di tutta la marea di boiate che sta raccontando. 

Trovo ci sia molta solitudine in un uomo (o in una donna) che se ne esce alla sua donna (o uomo), quella/o a cui ha promesso che passerà la vita con lei, "TU NON PUOI CAPIRE". Mettiamo via per un attimo la questione "perchè sei donna (o uomo)", che è un difendersi dietro lo stereotipo della donna (o uomo). 

MA in quel "TU NON PUOI CAPIRE" c'è l'espressione del fatto che lui tutta una serie di cose se le smazza da solo non perchè ha scelto di stare solo. 
Ma perchè ritiene, a giusto o a ragione poco conta, che la sua controparte non gli possa stare vicino. 

Se come donna mi venisse data una risposta del genere, ci resterei veramente male. 
Sarebbe il segno che non siamo vicini. E che la vicinanza che io credevo ci fosse, non esiste. 

L'altra sarebbe veramente ininfluente rispetto ad una affermazione di solitudine di questo tipo. 

Anche perchè se era solo lui, lo ero pure io. 

E il problema sarebbe allora...ma come cazzo abbiamo fatto ad arrivare qui?????

Cosa c'è di vero e cosa no? 

Mi spiego? 

Poi c'è la parte di gioco di potere. E il disprezzo e il rifiuto sono un coltello senza manico. 
E sono ingredienti che permettono i ricatti e i giochetti di questo uomo. 

Che, secondo me, conoscendo la sua donna, gioca le sue pedine per tenere una posizione. 

Con me per esempio non funzionerebbe il giochetto "non sapevo quello che facevo, un bicchiere di vino e il mio cazzo era nella bocca di quest'altra senza che io ne avessi coscienza". 

Credo che rotolerei dal ridere di fronte ad una affermazione del genere. E' una palese cazzata. 

Come rotolerei di fronte ad affermazioni del tipo "mi voleva incastrare facendosi mettere incinta". 

E tutto il resto che nike ha raccontato. 

SE lui racconta queste cose, pensando che possano funzionare, significa che ha gli elementi per pensare di potersela giocare così. 

E la lama del disprezzo taglia esattamente qui. Lui se la gioca sul disprezzo della sua donna per altre donne. 

Che tipo di sincerità è questa? 
Che tipo di amore è questo? 

A me pare vomito emozionale. 

Dove è la condivisione di chi si è? 

E se non posso condividere chi sono per davvero con la persona che ho scelto di avere vicino, che cazzo ci sto a fare? 
In termini emotivi.

Poi ci possono essere tutte le questioni materiali. 
Ma sono su un altro piano.

EDIT: aggiungo, per amore di chiarezza, che il mio discorso non riguarda il dare colpe. O il trovare giustificazioni. 
Lui avrebbe potuto parlare, invece di passare all'agito. HA fatto una scelta. MA anche lei ha fatto e sta facendo le sue scelte. 

E tutte le scelte sono o funzionali o disfunzionali. 
E sono di chi le compie.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono pure uomini  che si comportano così.  Magari meno per i soliti motivi, ma ci sono.


Si che ci sono! Eccome se ci sono.
Ma anche per cose piccole

Guarda.. penso proprio a questi giorni di Natale e a quanti uomini possono essersene letteralmente fottuti di pensare alla moglie rinchiusa ai fornelli 48 ore per preparare cene di magro e pranzi di natale anche per il SUO numeroso parentado affamato.

Ma ... perché indagare più di tanto sull'entusiasmo di chi si è fatta un culo come un paiolo per mettere a tavola mucchi di gente..?

Certo che lo ha fatto volentieri, ma sì che lo ha fatto volentieri.. 

Buon Natale


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sul resto concordo, anche se non escludo che si possa anche letteralmente cadere giù dal pero, in certe situazioni.


Tu vedessi che voli dal pero..


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si che ci sono! Eccome se ci sono.
> Ma anche per cose piccole
> 
> Guarda.. penso proprio a questi giorni di Natale e a quanti uomini possono essersene letteralmente fottuti di pensare alla moglie rinchiusa ai fornelli 48 ore per preparare cene di magro e pranzi di natale anche per il SUO numeroso parentado affamato.
> ...


Evviva l'amore 

E' natale, a natale si può dare di piùùùùù.....


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono pure uomini  che si comportano così.  Magari meno per i soliti motivi, ma ci sono.


Sono d'accordo. 

Credo che non sia una questione di generi. 
Ma di individui.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti siedi al tavolo nella saletta al casinò se non sai giocare a carte però


Eh...ma se fosse così, con chi si arricchirebbero i casinò?


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> fai domande scomode


ed è pure natale...chiedo perdono


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Evviva l'amore
> 
> E' natale, a natale si può dare di piùùùùù.....


Eh sì.. :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> E infatti lui sta facendo proprio questo, ossia sta ricollocando. Ha provato a sussurrare un qualcosa di quello che ha dovuto ablare per costruire ciò che hanno in comune, lo ha fatto in modo maldestro. Ma non credo che a ferire sia stato il modo. A me sembra che Nike voglia solo sentirsi dire quanto l'altra sia zoccola e fallita e lontana dal loro progetto comune. E lui appunto ricollocherà...ma allora non è che lui sia un lurido truffatore che manipola. *Lui è uno che diversamente non può fare a meno di accettare di perdere tutto.*


Sono d'accordo 

Poi ecco...noi stiamo guardando il finale. 

E lui è stato veramente un pollo di prim'ordine. 
E si è comportato in modo tale per cui si è pure bruciato ogni possibilità di ripartire su binari un po' più vicini alle sue esigenze.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono così indulgente con chi non è autentico e manipola per avere di tutto e di più.


Neanche io sono indulgente. 

Ma sono pure stronza e quell'uomo non si alzerebbe dalla sedia fino a quando non mi ha spiegato per filo e per segno ogni singolo passaggio. 

Regge? Bene. 
Non regge? Sta seduto uguale. 

Quando poi sono soddisfatta io, deciderò cosa farne. 

Di me però. Non di lui. 

Detto questo io però non ho la sensazione che questo voglia di tutto e di più. Io credo che voglia semplicemente mantenere lo status che aveva prima del disastro. Riportare indietro la lancetta del tempo, cancellando. E il miglior modo per cancellare è mettere fuori dal recinto e trovare un nemico comune contro cui allearsi. 

Ho pure la sensazione che sia solo l'esplicitazione di una impostazione implicita che ha percorso la relazione. 
Adesso è solo esplicitata. 

Solo che il disastro non è la causa del disastro. 
LA causa è la risultanza di tutto quello che è venuto prima del disastro che p in fondo solo un agito. 

Perchè poi, a guardarci bene il disastro è l'sms. Ossia l'ingresso fraudolento di un'esterna in uno spazio che si credeva protetto. E su questo si punta l'attenzione. Se non ci fosse stato l'sms....chi potrebbe dirlo 

E non è questione di prendersi colpe. 
E' questione di capire come una storia che è partita parlando di amore è finita a cercare le puttane per sostenere l'amore. 

Questo lo trovo triste. 

Anche se in fondo una delle funzioni delle prostitute è stata secolarmente esattamente questa.
Con tutto quel che ne discende in termini di libertà di espressione dei desideri maschili e femminili.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. :carneval:


:facepalm::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :facepalm::carneval::carneval:


Te che hai cucinato di buono? :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te che hai cucinato di buono? :carneval:




da me vige la co-costruzione del pranzo di Natale. 

Innanzitutto chi ama cucinare ha il comando della situazione. Perchè il natale ha da essere innanzitutto piacere di fare cose che piacciono.
Ergo decide la linea del menù anche in accordo con le abilità dei partecipanti. 
E poi ci si distribuisce la preparazione. 

Quindi ognuno contribuisce cucinando qualcosa che poi si condivide tutti insieme. 

Io quest'anno ho cucinato una torta salata ...e questo la dice lunga riguardo le mie abilità culinarie :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> da me vige la co-costruzione del pranzo di Natale.
> 
> Innanzitutto chi ama cucinare ha il comando della situazione. Perchè il natale ha da essere innanzitutto piacere di fare cose che piacciono.
> Ergo decide la linea del menù anche in accordo con le abilità dei partecipanti.
> ...


Eh ma.. il porta e condividi è molto democratico, e secondo me anche in sintonia col clima natalizio.

Nessun culo da immolare .. ognuno mette il suo fare.. mi piace


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma.. il porta e condividi è molto democratico, e secondo me anche in sintonia col clima natalizio.
> 
> Nessun culo da immolare .. ognuno mette il suo fare.. mi piace


Sì, piace anche a me. 

E ci si tutela anche. :rotfl:

Credo che se dovessi cucinare un intero pranzo, arriverei idrofoba al pranzo. E sono molto democratica anche nella distribuzione di idrofobia 

Poi dipende...a mia sorella piace molto cucinare. Quindi toglierle il farlo è farle un dispiacere. 
G. uguale. 

Io penso che le occasioni di incontro debbano essere prima di tutto piacere. (salvo abbiano fini diversi dal semplice incontrarsi, ma allora non è natale). 
E che dipenda dal convogliare le esigenze di tutti cercando che tutti facciano ciò che più li rende sereni fare. 

I culi immolati....io li lascerei per altri contesti...dove anche l'immolare il culo è piacere per i coinvolti...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...ma se fosse così, con chi si arricchirebbero i casinò?


Perché, nel giochino della manipolazione c'è un banco che vince?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, piace anche a me.
> 
> E ci si tutela anche. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ah sì certo.. 

Il mio "pensiero" natalizio di vicinanza era in effetti rivolto ai culi immolati "loro malgrado"


----------



## spleen (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, piace anche a me.   E ci si tutela anche. :rotfl:  Credo che se dovessi cucinare un intero pranzo, arriverei idrofoba al pranzo. E sono molto democratica anche nella distribuzione di idrofobia   Poi dipende...a mia sorella piace molto cucinare. Quindi toglierle il farlo è farle un dispiacere.  G. uguale.   Io penso che le occasioni di incontro debbano essere prima di tutto piacere. (salvo abbiano fini diversi dal semplice incontrarsi, ma allora non è natale).  E che dipenda dal convogliare le esigenze di tutti cercando che tutti facciano ciò che più li rende sereni fare.   I culi immolati....io li lascerei per altri contesti...dove anche l'immolare il culo è piacere per i coinvolti...


  Sulla poetica/dialettica del Natale potrebbero spendersi molti ragionamentii, la constatazione più palese che mi viene da fare è quella della conservazione del "rito" anche per chi è secolarizzato, anzi proprio sul rito si basa buona parte della dialettica consumistia o meno del natale, da Mitra in poi e tanto per riallacciarmi al tuo interessantissimo ragionamento sul solstizio e sui simboli della rinascita. La domanda senza risposta che mi pongo spesso è il perchè nella natura umana sia insito così spesso il concetto di rinascita, di tirare una riga e di rimettersi in sesto nei buoni propositi (o almeno quelli che consideriamo tali) per poi ritrovarsi l'otto di gennaio sempre a dover constatare che è dura. Mi consolo e mi limito ad osservare che in questi giorni a essere immolato si presta molto bene il culatello.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché, nel giochino della manipolazione c'è un banco che vince?


Dipende sempre dal gioco che si sta giocando. 

C'è stato un tempo in cui per me la manipolazione era una forma del potere e mi piaceva molto. 
Fatta da me ovviamente 

Poi mi sono accorta che manipolare non è una forma nè del potere nè dell'intelligenza, ma semplicemente una affermazione di paura. 

Adesso sto imparando che quando entra il consenso e la condivisione, quando il potere è nel mezzo per Volere e Forza di entrambi, il banco scompare e vincono i giocatori. 

In questo caso, perdono entrambi. 

Lui manipola lei per ottenere un qualcosa che vuole solo in parte. E lei uguale. 
In casi in cui la posta in gioco è solo materiale, io credo decada ogni vincita. Banco e giocatori. 
Credo decada anche il piacere individuale ed autoreferenziale del potere illusorio. 

Quel che resta a me sembra molto poco. 
Ma ovviamente io valuto secondo i miei parametri e secondo il mio vissuto. 

Quindi quel che per me è poco per altri è molto. 
Quel che per me è molto per altri è misero. 

Il fulcro per me resta sempre la consapevolezza di chi si è e di ciò che si desidera, il tutto messo sulla bilancia del ne vale la pena. E misurato sul benessere che se ne può trarre. E per benessere mi riferisco ad ogni cosa, da quelle materiali fino ad arrivare a quelle più spirituali. 

Che poi può essere riassunto nel potersi guardare dritti negli occhi allo specchio senza aver perso lo sguardo amorevole su se stessi e su chi si decide di tenersi vicino.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sulla poetica/dialettica del Natale potrebbero spendersi molti ragionamentii, la constatazione più palese che mi viene da fare è quella della conservazione del "rito" anche per chi è secolarizzato, anzi proprio sul rito si basa buona parte della dialettica consumistia o meno del natale, da Mitra in poi e tanto per riallacciarmi al tuo interessantissimo ragionamento sul solstizio e sui simboli della rinascita. *La domanda senza risposta che mi pongo spesso è il perchè nella natura umana sia insito così spesso il concetto di rinascita, di tirare una riga e di rimettersi in sesto nei buoni propositi* (o almeno quelli che consideriamo tali) per poi ritrovarsi l'otto di gennaio sempre a dover constatare che è dura. Mi consolo e mi limito ad osservare che in questi giorni a essere immolato si presta molto bene il culatello.


Io penso che non possa esistere rinascita senza una morte. 

E fino a quando la Morte viene tenuta fuori, come è possibile una rinascita?

Per morire serve lasciare il conosciuto e addentrarsi in quei posti che fanno paura, dolore, e sbigottimento. 
Serve lasciare la certezza e affidarsi all'incertezza. 

E per arrivare lì serve essere in pace. 

I propositi servono, secondo me, a sedare la mancanza di pace. Il senso di incompletezza che non si vuole però abbandonare. Perchè fa male. E fa paura. 

Come diceva qualcuno "la strada per l'inferno, è lastricata di buone intenzioni" 

Al natale, io continuo a preferire Mitra. 
Non tanto per una scelta di dei...quanto per una questione di prospettive sulla Vita e sulla Morte. 
E per una questione di Appartenenza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si che ci sono! Eccome se ci sono.
> Ma anche per cose piccole
> 
> Guarda.. penso proprio a questi giorni di Natale e a quanti uomini possono essersene letteralmente fottuti di pensare alla moglie rinchiusa ai fornelli 48 ore per preparare cene di magro e pranzi di natale anche per il SUO numeroso parentado affamato.
> ...


Già.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sì certo..
> 
> Il mio "pensiero" natalizio di vicinanza era in effetti rivolto ai culi immolati "loro malgrado"


Eh già...

Anche se sto iniziando a pensare che sia un "loro malgrado" non esente da responsabilità personali e anche da una qualche forma di piacere nell'immolazione...

siamo bestie che anche nei comportamenti più disfunzionali trovano un vantaggio, magari invisibile dall'esterno. 

Se non c'è vantaggio, foss'anche solo mantenersi nella confort zone, smettiamo quel comportamento.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già...
> 
> Anche se sto iniziando a pensare che sia un "loro malgrado" non esente da responsabilità personali e anche da una qualche forma di piacere nell'immolazione...
> 
> ...


Questo è importante.
Il tradito traduce “vuole stare con me” in mi ama, ha scelto me. Invece significa solo che ha scelto il meglio per sé. È il più delle volte ha scelto il meglio economicamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...io e la sintesi...due rette parallele :carneval:
> 
> Comunque, quello che volevo sottolineare riguarda invece i bisogni.
> 
> ...


al solito quotone..
aggiungo che secondo me, spesso ci si accorge di non conoscere chi abbiamo accanto, non so nemmeno se possa bastare il dialogo,  se non e' sincero e se tende a celare piu' che svelare.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già...
> 
> Anche se sto iniziando a pensare che sia un "loro malgrado" non esente da responsabilità personali e anche da una qualche forma di piacere nell'immolazione...
> 
> ...


Ma di sicuro che c'è, c'è eccome

Ma.. essendo non totalmente chiaro neppure al soggetto avvantaggiato, diventa possibile un domani "rivenderlo" alla bisogna come "sacrificio" in nome di un qualcosa che nel frattempo si è rotto.

Capito mi hai?  (Direbbero a Sciàsciari (SS)..  )


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Neanche io sono indulgente.
> 
> Ma sono pure stronza e quell'uomo non si alzerebbe dalla sedia fino a quando non mi ha spiegato per filo e per segno ogni singolo passaggio.
> 
> ...


bocca di rosa


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sì certo..
> 
> Il mio "pensiero" natalizio di vicinanza era in effetti rivolto ai culi immolati "loro malgrado"


grazieeeeeee :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> grazieeeeeee :rotfl:


Prego, ma.. a te non ci pensavo proprio.. in realtà :rotfl:

Però è anche vero che penso tu sia particolarmente brava a portare il dolore con il sorriso..


----------



## spleen (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che non possa esistere rinascita senza una morte.   E fino a quando la Morte viene tenuta fuori, come è possibile una rinascita?  Per morire serve lasciare il conosciuto e addentrarsi in quei posti che fanno paura, dolore, e sbigottimento.  Serve lasciare la certezza e affidarsi all'incertezza.   E per arrivare lì serve essere in pace.   I propositi servono, secondo me, a sedare la mancanza di pace. Il senso di incompletezza che non si vuole però abbandonare. Perchè fa male. E fa paura.   Come diceva qualcuno "la strada per l'inferno, è lastricata di buone intenzioni"   Al natale, io continuo a preferire Mitra.  Non tanto per una scelta di dei...quanto per una questione di prospettive sulla Vita e sulla Morte.  E per una questione di Appartenenza.


  Sai che c'è, secondo me il contrasto maggiore noi lo si vive tra lo spirito dei tempi che ci vorrebbe bellisimi, vincenti, "adatti" e la nostra consapevolezza che è impossibile. La natura contadditoria di un messaggio reiterato e continuamente rilanciato "che è tutto qui" e la consapevolezza interiore che non è bastante. (Ma è una teoria mia, senza pretesa di universalità). Sembra assurdo ma mi viene in mente Moana Pozzi che parlando di tutti gli uomini che la inseguivano e corteggiavano fuori dal set e a cui spesso lei "concedeva" dicevano che in fondo si accontentavano di poco, di un po' di sesso, di un po' di fama, un po' di potere su una donna, di "cosette" insomma.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è importante.
> Il tradito traduce “vuole stare con me” in mi ama, ha scelto me. Invece significa solo che ha scelto il meglio per sé. È il più delle volte ha scelto il meglio economicamente.


Io credo sia importante più che altro dire a se stessi cosa si sta facendo della propria vita. 

E alla propria vita. 

Che a me, ipotetico, può anche andar bene di immolarmi. 

Ma se cerco benessere, allora il piacere di quell'immolarmi ha da essere un "mi immolo perchè io voglio immolarmi".
Ossia uno scegliere il meglio per sè. 

Questo però comporta guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi la verità. 
Su chi si è. 
E su chi si vuole accanto. 

E pesare bene i piatti sulla bilancia del ne vale la pena.

E immolarsi raccontandosi che lo si sta facendo per qualcun altro, a mio parere, non è una via intelligente sul lungo periodo. 

Non a caso, neanche l'immolazione a dio, è per Dio. 
E' per quel che Dio rende vivo e vitale dentro chi gli è devoto.


----------



## spleen (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo sia importante più che altro dire a se stessi cosa si sta facendo della propria vita.   E alla propria vita.   Che a me, ipotetico, può anche andar bene di immolarmi.   Ma se cerco benessere, allora il piacere di quell'immolarmi ha da essere un "mi immolo perchè io voglio immolarmi". Ossia uno scegliere il meglio per sè.   Questo però comporta guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi la verità.  Su chi si è.  E su chi si vuole accanto.   E pesare bene i piatti sulla bilancia del ne vale la pena.  E immolarsi raccontandosi che lo si sta facendo per qualcun altro, a mio parere, non è una via intelligente sul lungo periodo.   Non a caso, neanche l'immolazione a dio, è per Dio.  E' per quel che Dio rende vivo e vitale dentro chi gli è devoto.


  La difficoltà non è decidere di immolarsi in effetti, ci sono fior di integralisti che lo fanno. Non credo però che sia gente che si sa guardare bene allo specchio, figuriamoci poi riuscire a dirsi la verità davanti a quello. (Per quanto il concetto di verità......) )


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego, ma.. a te non ci pensavo proprio.. in realtà :rotfl:
> 
> Però è anche vero che penso tu sia particolarmente brava a portare il dolore con il sorriso..


stancante pero'


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> stancante pero'


 .....


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai che c'è, secondo me il contrasto maggiore noi lo si vive tra lo spirito dei tempi che ci vorrebbe *bellisimi, vincenti, "adatti" e la nostra consapevolezza che è impossibile.* La natura contadditoria di un messaggio reiterato e continuamente rilanciato "che è tutto qui" e la consapevolezza interiore che non è bastante. (Ma è una teoria mia, senza pretesa di universalità). Sembra assurdo ma mi viene in mente Moana Pozzi che parlando di tutti gli uomini che la inseguivano e corteggiavano fuori dal set e a cui spesso lei "concedeva" dicevano che in fondo si accontentavano di poco, di un po' di sesso, di un po' di fama, un po' di potere su una donna, di "cosette" insomma.





spleen ha detto:


> La difficoltà non è decidere di immolarsi in effetti, ci sono fior di integralisti che lo fanno. Non credo però che sia gente che si sa guardare bene allo specchio, figuriamoci poi riuscire a dirsi la verità davanti a quello. (Per quanto il concetto di verità......) )


Le cito insieme. E non a caso. 

Credo siano collegate. 

Perchè ci si immola? 

Per un bene superiore. Invisibile agli occhi, ma presente al cuore. 

(guarda che romantica)

E il bene superiore riguarda esattamente quella mancanza che è connaturata allo spirito umano. 
Quella mancanza che dalla notte dei tempi ci ha portato a farci domande che non riguardavano il semplice soddisfare bisogni primari. 

Quelle domande che per esempio portavano l'homo erectus a confezionare gioielli. 

E viveva in tempi in cui immagino la bellezza non fosse in cima alle priorità. Eppure, quello faceva gioielli e dipingeva il suo sguardo per lasciare un segno. E cercava. Dentro e fuori. 

Quando, io penso, il focus è sulle risposte, invece che sulle domande, allora l'immolazione "cieca" è una buona risposta. 
E' una forma della delega. 
Mi sacrifico (mi rendo sacra) affidandomi alla fede di un qualcosa o di un qualcuno che penserà a me. 
O per dirla meglio. Che mi premierà per quello che io sto facendo per lui/lei. 

Mi spiego? 

Immolarsi per il piacere che ne deriva per sè....è un altro discorso. 
Dicendoselo. E quindi accettando che non ci sarà premio. 
Che il premio è esattamente in quello che si sta facendo, perchè lo si sta facendo per sè. 

Credo che gli estremisti trovino una grande soddisfazione nel loro estremismo. PErchè è un posto caldo e rassicurante. Perchè gli permette di non guardare altri sguardi sul mondo. E gli permette di considerare a priori gli altri sguardi non dello stesso valore del proprio. 

Che è diverso dal dare valore al proprio sguardo perchè è il proprio sguardo. 

Capisco bene il discorso di Moana. E penso avesse pienamente ragione. 
Non so bene la sua storia. 

LA cosa che penso anche è che si sia sentita veramente sola. 
SE ha disprezzato quegli ometti da poco. Che da poco erano davvero. 
Se è però arrivata a credere che gli uomini siano TUTTI da poco, è triste per lei. 

E' una autocondanna. Che mette in condizione di scegliere il male minore o rinunciare a tutto e dirigere il proprio bisogno di spiritualità in altri luoghi. 

Ma non so la sua storia, se non ricordo male alla fine si è rivolta a dio...sbaglio?


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> al solito quotone..
> aggiungo che secondo me, spesso ci si accorge di non conoscere chi abbiamo accanto, non so nemmeno se possa bastare il dialogo,  *se non e' sincero e se tende a celare piu' che svelare*.




Già. 

D'altra parte, se la comunicazione è stata storicamente costruita sul celare, sul segreto di sè...per ricostruirla e ridirezionarla, serve prima decostruirla. Alle fondamenta. 

Non penso sia roba da poco. Che decostruire la comunicazione richiede mettere in discussione chi l'ha costruita, uscire dalla ricerca di colpevoli e iniziare ad assumersi ognuno la sua parte. 

E penso che non sia gratis. 
E neanche sempre possibile. 

A volte è semplicemente meglio tirar dritto cercando di non turbare gli equilibri. 

Altre volte il sacco nero di Brunetta è una buona soluzione. 

Non penso esistano regole generali.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bocca di rosa


....e con la vergine in prima fila
e bocca di rosa poco lontano
si porta a spasso per il paese
l'amore sacro e l'amor profano...


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma di sicuro che c'è, c'è eccome
> 
> Ma.. *essendo non totalmente chiaro neppure al soggetto avvantaggiato, diventa possibile un domani "rivenderlo" alla bisogna come "sacrificio" in nome di un qualcosa che nel frattempo si è rotto.*
> 
> Capito mi hai?  (Direbbero a Sciàsciari (SS)..  )


...CON TUTTO QUELLO CHE HO FATTO PER TEEEEEEE!!!! 

:singleeye:


E avanti coi giochetti di potere sommersi e manipolatori...

Sarò una ingenua, ma non ci vedo la minima traccia di amore in tutto questo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che mi premierà per quello che io sto facendo per lui/lei
> 
> E quindi accettando che non ci sarà premio.


È qui che casca il miccio

E ripenso ai culi immolati x Natale, e ai discorsi (fatti o taciuti) che gireranno in queste ore da chissà quante parti

"Eppero' la moglie di tuo fratello nemmeno ha alzato il culo x aiutare a sparecchiare"

"Eppero' tuo padre aveva una faccia, nemmeno ha fatto un complimento sull'arrosto"

Eppero' voglio proprio vedere a Pasqua se tocca ancora a me...

Etc.. etc..


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...CON TUTTO QUELLO CHE HO FATTO PER TEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> :singleeye:
> 
> ...


Quando il "patto" a qualche titolo si incrina, escono i grassetti 

Sottolineo il patto.

Che con la conoscenza reciproca costante e continuativa ha a che farci ma anche no (dipende dal patto)


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dipende sempre dal gioco che si sta giocando.
> 
> C'è stato un tempo in cui per me la manipolazione era una forma del potere e mi piaceva molto.
> Fatta da me ovviamente
> ...


Tutto si incanala nel grande flusso darwiniana della selezione naturale. La manipolazione è uno strumento di selezione come un altro. C'è chi se ne accorge e scappa, chi vive felice e stupido come una vacca indù, e chi se ne accorge e cerca di rigirartela addosso. Ho perso il conto dei cornuti qua dentro che si parlavano addosso, spesso a distanza di anni, focalizzando tutta l'attenzione su un dettaglio in modo quasi doloroso pur di non vedere il quadro di insieme.
Misdirection. Come dire i latinucci della manipolazione


----------



## spleen (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le cito insieme. E non a caso.   Credo siano collegate.   Perchè ci si immola?   Per un bene superiore. Invisibile agli occhi, ma presente al cuore.   (guarda che romantica)  E il bene superiore riguarda esattamente quella mancanza che è connaturata allo spirito umano.  Quella mancanza che dalla notte dei tempi ci ha portato a farci domande che non riguardavano il semplice soddisfare bisogni primari.   Quelle domande che per esempio portavano l'homo erectus a confezionare gioielli.   E viveva in tempi in cui immagino la bellezza non fosse in cima alle priorità. Eppure, quello faceva gioielli e dipingeva il suo sguardo per lasciare un segno. E cercava. Dentro e fuori.   Quando, io penso, il focus è sulle risposte, invece che sulle domande, allora l'immolazione "cieca" è una buona risposta.  E' una forma della delega.  Mi sacrifico (mi rendo sacra) affidandomi alla fede di un qualcosa o di un qualcuno che penserà a me.  O per dirla meglio. Che mi premierà per quello che io sto facendo per lui/lei.   Mi spiego?   Immolarsi per il piacere che ne deriva per sè....è un altro discorso.  Dicendoselo. E quindi accettando che non ci sarà premio.  Che il premio è esattamente in quello che si sta facendo, perchè lo si sta facendo per sè.   Credo che gli estremisti trovino una grande soddisfazione nel loro estremismo. PErchè è un posto caldo e rassicurante. Perchè gli permette di non guardare altri sguardi sul mondo. E gli permette di considerare a priori gli altri sguardi non dello stesso valore del proprio.   Che è diverso dal dare valore al proprio sguardo perchè è il proprio sguardo.   Capisco bene il discorso di Moana. E penso avesse pienamente ragione.  Non so bene la sua storia.   LA cosa che penso anche è che si sia sentita veramente sola.  SE ha disprezzato quegli ometti da poco. Che da poco erano davvero.  Se è però arrivata a credere che gli uomini siano TUTTI da poco, è triste per lei.   E' una autocondanna. Che mette in condizione di scegliere il male minore o rinunciare a tutto e dirigere il proprio bisogno di spiritualità in altri luoghi.   Ma non so la sua storia, se non ricordo male alla fine si è rivolta a dio...sbaglio?


 Condivido la riflessione. Quanto a Moana non conosco nemmeno io bene la sua storia e non so le sue considerazioni alla fine. Mi aveva colpito questa sua riflessione gettata lì in tv durante una intervista, frase ignorata dall' intervistatore, credo pochi avessero capito. Penso fosse una persona intelligente, sola non lo so, un'altra cosa che mi colpì fu la sua scelta di uscire di scena senza riflettori, senza clamore, facendosi alla fine cremare in una sorta di volontà di sparire nel minimo, nell' infinitesimo. Alcuni dissero lo avesse fatto per alimentare il suo mito, altri che in effetti non fosse morta ma avesse voluto solo sparire, non credo fosse vera nessuna delle due cose. Sprazzi, ricordo solo sprazzi e questa sua affermazione che diede in me l' inizio a questa veloce riflessione che poi mi è rimasta. In effetti all' epoca ero un adolescente brufoloso e motorizzato e le cose di lei che turbavano i miei sonni erano altre....   Però è singolare sta cosa, di come i messaggi possano arrivare inaspettati da tutte le parti, anche quelle considerate più improbabili. Ok. Basta.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto si incanala nel grande flusso darwiniana della selezione naturale. La manipolazione è uno strumento di selezione come un altro. C'è chi se ne accorge e scappa, chi vive felice e stupido come una vacca indù, e chi se ne accorge e cerca di rigirartela addosso. Ho perso il conto dei cornuti qua dentro che si parlavano addosso, spesso a distanza di anni, focalizzando tutta l'attenzione su un dettaglio in modo quasi doloroso pur di non vedere il quadro di insieme.
> Misdirection. Come dire i latinucci della manipolazione


I latinucci della manipolazione??

cosa è?


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido la riflessione. Quanto a Moana non conosco nemmeno io bene la sua storia e non so le sue considerazioni alla fine. Mi aveva colpito questa sua riflessione gettata lì in tv durante una intervista, frase ignorata dall' intervistatore, credo pochi avessero capito. Penso fosse una persona intelligente, sola non lo so, un'altra cosa che mi colpì fu la sua scelta di uscire di scena senza riflettori, senza clamore, facendosi alla fine cremare in una sorta di volontà di sparire nel minimo, nell' infinitesimo. Alcuni dissero lo avesse fatto per alimentare il suo mito, altri che in effetti non fosse morta ma avesse voluto solo sparire, non credo fosse vera nessuna delle due cose. Sprazzi, ricordo solo sprazzi e questa sua affermazione che diede in me l' inizio a questa veloce riflessione che poi mi è rimasta. In effetti all' epoca ero un adolescente brufoloso e motorizzato e le cose di lei che turbavano i miei sonni erano altre....   *Però è singolare sta cosa, di come i messaggi possano arrivare inaspettati da tutte le parti, anche quelle considerate più improbabili. *Ok. Basta.


Io credo che i messaggi più importanti arrivino esattamente da dove meno ce lo si aspetta. 

C'è una parola che mi aveva regalato anni fa un amico. E ogni tanto compare e me la ricorda. 

Serendipità.

Quando me l'aveva regalata, ovviamente non avevo capito niente. Ero anche proprio giovane giovane e ancora molto convinta di essere la padrona indiscussa del mondo emerso e pure di quello sommerso. 

Ma me la sono tenuta lì. Adesso capisco cosa avesse voluto dirmi. 

Il punto è che siamo immersi nei messaggi, e anche nelle piccole e grandi epifanie. Serve avere lo sguardo aperto e la mente allenata alla non rigidità, in modo da cogliere quel che la Vita propone. 

Che è poi la differenza fondamentale fra cercare e trovare. 

Chiacchieravo ieri con G. riguardo le pornostar, le modelle, le donne che decidono di "usare" il corpo come strumento di lavoro insomma. 

E lui mi faceva notare che quel tipo di lavoro consiste fondamentalmente nel saper leggere, o circondarsi di persone che lo sanno fare, il contesto sociale per carpire gli immaginari che sono aperti all'essere incarnati dal grande pubblico e dall'altra serve l'intelligenza e l'equilibrio emotivo per gestire l'essere esattamente quell'incarnazione. 

Con quello che comporta, nel bene e nel male. 

Credo che Moana, come poche pornostar, sia maschi che femmine, qui vedo pochissima distinzione fra generi, sia una di quelle che ha avuto l'intelligenza, non solo cognitiva di sapere cosa stava incarnando e non farsene travolgere. 

La mia idea di solitudine deriva da quella frase che hai citato. E' solitario disprezzare e trovare conferma del disprezzo. 
Ma sono andata a rileggermi velocemente la sua autobiografia, e non sembra che fosse in realtà governata dal disprezzo. 
Ma anzi...pare che avesse un senso forte del legame con la Natura e col divino. 

Adesso comunque mi hai fatto scattare la curiosità e andrò a cercare informazioni. 

Io avevo questo ricordo di lei che in un qualche modo si era rifugiata nella spiritualità, ma mi sa che mi sono confusa con claudia koll.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È qui che casca il miccio
> 
> E ripenso ai culi immolati x Natale, e ai discorsi (fatti o taciuti) che gireranno in queste ore da chissà quante parti
> 
> ...


sì...:unhappy::unhappy:

mia madre iniziava almeno un mese prima a recriminare (e proseguiva fino a circa due mesi prima di pasqua...che era l'altra grande occasione), giusto per essere sicura di non dimenticare niente e nessuno 

Adesso che con mia sorella abbiamo inserito l'usanza della collettività collaborante, lo spazio per farlo è praticamente inesistente, e quindi va in sbattimento più per tradizione 

...ma è una creativa, e pure questo natale è riuscita ad incazzarsi!! 
E' incredibile come riesca a farlo partendo da particolari quasi invisibili, ogni volta mi lascia sbalordita 

Sto iniziando a pensare che sia una forma di espressione artistica!! :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando il "patto" a qualche titolo si incrina, escono i grassetti
> 
> Sottolineo il patto.
> 
> Che con la conoscenza reciproca costante e continuativa ha a che farci ma anche no (*dipende dal patto*)



Eh già. 

E da chi lo stringe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì...:unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> mia madre iniziava almeno un mese prima a recriminare (e proseguiva fino a circa due mesi prima di pasqua...che era l'altra grande occasione), giusto per essere sicura di non dimenticare niente e nessuno
> 
> ...


 si si diventa più esigenti con se stesse, nel momento che ci si incazza il giorno di Natale per la non perfetta collaborazione dei partecipanti.
Lo faccio sempre
Poi le preparazioni vengono buone se ci si scarica con qualcuno. Bisogna scaricare l'ansia della prestazione/preparazione culinaria.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì...:unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> mia madre iniziava almeno un mese prima a recriminare (e proseguiva fino a circa due mesi prima di pasqua...che era l'altra grande occasione), giusto per essere sicura di non dimenticare niente e nessuno
> 
> ...


I miei suoceri erano specialisti nella recriminazione.

Si dannavano x fare, per prendersi il piacere di lamentarsi.

Capii che il "piacere" per loro era proprio il potersi lamentare, un piacere irrinunciabile

Ricordo ancora quando decisi di fare un blitz a casa loro mentre erano fuori, per svuotargli una delle molte stanze vuote di casa loro, dove avevamo portato oggettistica del bimbo piccolo che non serviva più (seggiolone, carrozzina) e di cui loro ovviamente lamentavano sistematicamente l'insostenibile ingombro (ma de che?).

Alla sera, rientrati e vista finalmente (forse) la stanza vuota, telefonarono disperati: "ma cosa avete fatto??!! Ma siete matti??!! Ma perché??!!!"

Alle volte togliere il piacere è esso stesso piacere :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si si diventa più esigenti con se stesse, nel momento che ci si incazza il giorno di Natale per la non perfetta collaborazione dei partecipanti.
> Lo faccio sempre
> Poi le preparazioni vengono buone se ci si scarica con qualcuno. Bisogna scaricare l'ansia della prestazione/preparazione culinaria.


Ma mia mamma non ha praticamente mai cucinato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Lei si incazzava, e si incazza, proprio coi principi che non condivideva. 

Mi sto davvero convincendo che sia una forma di arte, la sua. 

La metto a ridere eh...per lei non era ansia da preparazione. 

Lei è costantemente in ansia. 
Anche per gli tsunami che potrebbero abbattersi su di noi (viviamo ai piedi delle montagne :carneval

Le feste sono un'occasione come un'altra per buttar fuori. 

Di sicuro, scaricare all'esterno, non è mai stato il suo problema principale. :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I miei suoceri erano specialisti nella recriminazione.
> 
> Si dannavano x fare, per prendersi il piacere di lamentarsi.
> 
> ...


Ma che stronzo, sono mica cose da fare quelle!!! :rotfl:

:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma mia mamma non ha praticamente mai cucinato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Lei si incazzava, e si incazza, proprio coi principi che non condivideva.
> 
> ...


Proprio per questo questo Natale siamo andati fuori così la mogliera è contentissima


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma che stronzo, sono mica cose da fare quelle!!! :rotfl:
> 
> :carneval::carneval:


Fu una tragedia.. mia suocera scoppiò a piangere al telefono

Io le dicevo stupito (maddeche): "ma come.. non siete Contenti? Vi abbiamo liberato lo spazio.."


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Proprio per questo questo Natale siamo andati fuori così la mogliera è contentissima


Io mi ricordo un anno che avevamo provato col ristorante...

Ci siamo presi madonne su madonne.

:rotfl::rotfl:

E' stata una esperienza...come dire...psichedelica. :carneval:

Qui funziona bene la collettivizzazione. 
Per adesso. 

Non si sa mai cosa potrà inventarsi in futuro...come dicevo, è una creativa. 
E invecchiando sembra che affini l'arte! 

Se penso a sua madre, ho i brividi...

L'ho già avvertita che se oserà arrivare a quei livelli, due schiaffoni se li prende e se li porta a casa. 
Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fu una tragedia.. mia suocera scoppiò a piangere al telefono
> 
> Io le dicevo stupito (maddeche): "ma come.. non siete Contenti? Vi abbiamo liberato lo spazio.."


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

povera donna...ma gli avete almeno lasciato un'altra stanza con il segno di voi?
giusto qualche piccola lamentela da accarezzare amorevolmente...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fu una tragedia.. mia suocera scoppiò a piangere al telefono
> 
> Io le dicevo stupito (maddeche): "ma come.. non siete Contenti? Vi abbiamo liberato lo spazio.."


strunz :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> povera donna...ma gli avete almeno lasciato un'altra stanza con il segno di voi?
> giusto qualche piccola lamentela da accarezzare amorevolmente...


Come dici tu, la maniera la si trova sempre, se è di quello che c'è bisogno.

E alla fine un pretesto vale l'altro.. il mondo è ricco di pretesti.. 

Ma quella volta no, sugli oggetti di SUO nipote non concessi la grazia.. 

La stanza rimase vuota, per la loro gioia :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> strunz :rotfl:


Dici? .. no dai..


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dici? .. no dai..


sei tremendo


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> I latinucci della manipolazione??
> 
> cosa è?


_Fare i latinucci_ una citazione di manzoniana memoria. Niente di che. Nel senso che la misdirection é l'ABC delle tecniche di manipolazione.


----------



## Nike (28 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e chi sarei?


Ti sei già descritta da sola ed il tuo “attacco” nei miei confronti è sintomatico.

Ma sono io che ti chiedo chi pensi sia io visto che trai conclusioni su di me da cose di cui non ho parlato minimamente.

Quando ho parlato della famosa “zoccola” che tanto ha creato in te motivo di polemica, mi riferivo in particolare quella di mio marito: la conosco bene e parlo con cognizione di causa quando descrivo il suo modo di agire.

Non mi sono permessa di giudicare te o altro mentre tu lo hai fatto senza sapere chi sono nel mio privato. Nella mia vita privata e segreta potrei anche essere una Mistress senza che tu lo debba necessariamente sapere... in quel caso decido io chi tenere al guinzaglio e come sottometterlo.

Io parlo del tradimento  di mio marito e della tipa con la quale ha perpetrato tutto questo. Quello che sono io in realtà, non deve interessare a nessun’altro se non a me stessa...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ti sei già descritta da sola ed il tuo “attacco” nei miei confronti è sintomatico.
> 
> Ma sono io che ti chiedo chi pensi sia io visto che trai conclusioni su di me da cose di cui non ho parlato minimamente.
> 
> ...


Non so perché vedi un attacco negli scritti di Ipazia, ma non vi è attacco.
Se li leggi senza interpretarli in quel modo possono esserti utili.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Nella mia vita privata e segreta potrei anche essere una Mistress senza che tu lo debba necessariamente sapere... in quel caso decido io chi tenere al guinzaglio e come sottometterlo.


Una mistress io penserei di no, perché se l'omo di una mistress dicesse alla mistress che lei non può capire certe cose perché è una donna, si becca al volo 2 labbrate nel muso .... 

Almeno immagino eh..


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una mistress io penserei di no, perché se l'omo di una mistress dicesse alla mistress che lei non può capire certe cose perché è una donna, si becca al volo 2 labbrate nel muso ....
> 
> Almeno immagino eh..



 [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] ancora deve crescere, e qui la svezziamo 
forza [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] non te la prendere per ogni opinione che non e' volta a "coccolarti", credimi ogni opinione che ritieni avversa puo' esserti molto utile.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è importante.
> Il tradito traduce “vuole stare con me” in mi ama, ha scelto me. Invece significa solo che ha scelto il meglio per sé. È il più delle volte ha scelto il meglio economicamente.


Certo, è così... così come il tradito sceglie il meglio per se non dando al traditore un calcio in kulo. 
Cosa ci vedi di strano?
Credi davvero ancora allammmmoreee e alla durata infinita della passione?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] ancora deve crescere, e qui la svezziamo
> forza [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] non te la prendere per ogni opinione che non e' volta a "coccolarti", credimi ogni opinione che ritieni avversa puo' esserti molto utile.


Tra 2 o 3 mesi vedrai che cintolate nelle chiappe del marito che imparerà a tirare..  gli concera" un culo che neanche un babbuino


----------



## arula (28 Dicembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come sto?! Ottima domanda, più difficile la risposta.
> 
> Parto dalle cose facili, i fatti.
> Siamo rimasti insieme, abbiamo fatto per un lungo periodo terapia, tutti gli schemi della coppia sono completamente saltati. Sono passata per liti furibonde, pianti inconsolabili, odio e rancore, e ancora tanto e tanto dolore.
> ...


Ricorda che sei speciale, sei unica e meravigliosa lui non ha aggiunto o tolto niente a te... le persone si rivelano e tu ti sei rivelata per la meravigliosa donna che sei forte e coraggiosa per te e per la tua famiglia. .. lui ? lui annaspa come prima per cercare di stare a tuo pari. Ha volto gli occhi perche era difficile stare al tuo passo perche tu ti basti lui no e non vuole perdere questa persona che lo fa essere migliore riducendosi coi suoi comportamenti ad essere minus quam merdam e quindi ora corre ruzzola si roalza e ti insegue.... questo senso di essere speciali era ed è perche tu sei speciale e lui lo sa.... una volta in un film dissero una frase che fa molto riflettere, non ho amato tanto la vita quando quella volta che stavo per morire ebbene non vi siete mai amati tanto come quella volta che avete rischiato di lasciarvi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Ricorda che sei speciale, sei unica e meravigliosa lui non ha aggiunto o tolto niente a te... le persone si rivelano e tu ti sei rivelata per la meravigliosa donna che sei forte e coraggiosa per te e per la tua famiglia. .. lui ? lui annaspa come prima per cercare di stare a tuo pari. Ha volto gli occhi perche era difficile stare al tuo passo perche tu ti basti lui no e non vuole perdere questa persona che lo fa essere migliore riducendosi coi suoi comportamenti ad essere minus quam merdam e quindi ora corre ruzzola si roalza e ti insegue.... questo senso di essere speciali era ed è perche tu sei speciale e lui lo sa.... una volta in un film dissero una frase che fa molto riflettere, non ho amato tanto la vita quando quella volta che stavo per morire ebbene non vi siete mai amati tanto come quella volta che avete rischiato di lasciarvi.


scusa, ma io non ce la posso fare, quando esalti l'individuo femminile e denigri il maschile per rafforzare l'autostima.
Ma proprio no. 
Se ci si deve/vuole rialzare non si può partire dal disprezzo dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Certo, è così... così come il tradito sceglie il meglio per se non dando al traditore un calcio in kulo.
> Cosa ci vedi di strano?
> Credi davvero ancora allammmmoreee e alla durata infinita della passione?


Non ci vedo nulla di strano se è  “un buono scambio” (cit.)
Se uno salva capra e cavoli e l’altra invece resta senza niente no.
Voglio dire che uno tradisce, tratta male prima, durante e dopo, ma la partner continua a fare la mamma e subisce prima, durante e dopo non mi pare che la seconda abbia scelto per il meglio.
Infatti per prima cosa io chiedo se una ha problemi economici. Se non dipende totalmente dal partner e non rischia la fame separandosi, do i miei pareri, altrimenti no.
Comunque ho conosciuto persone che hanno davvero scelto di soffrire la fame.


----------



## patroclo (28 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di strano se è  “un buono scambio” (cit.)
> Se uno salva capra e cavoli e l’altra invece resta senza niente no.
> Voglio dire che uno tradisce, tratta male prima, durante e dopo, ma la partner continua a fare la mamma e subisce prima, durante e dopo non mi pare che la seconda abbia scelto per il meglio.
> Infatti per prima cosa io chiedo se una ha problemi economici. Se non dipende totalmente dal partner e non rischia la fame separandosi, do i miei pareri, altrimenti no.
> Comunque ho conosciuto persone che hanno davvero scelto di soffrire la fame.


....è vero che questa discussiona l'ha aperta una donna ma per me dovresti ( tu e altre ) smetterla di parlare di tradimento in maniera così univoca..... in questo caso caldeggio la parità di genere.....


----------



## arula (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa, ma io non ce la posso fare, quando esalti l'individuo femminile e denigri il maschile per rafforzare l'autostima.
> Ma proprio no.
> Se ci si deve/vuole rialzare non si può partire dal disprezzo dell'altro.


ahahahha
in realtà esalto la persona perchè l'apprezzo se fosse uomo avrei fatto uguale

tant'è che ho un amico che è rimasto nonostante il tradimento della moglie e penso sinceramente che
lui è di gran lunga superiore a lei, è più simpatico, più aperto, fa mille cose, è socievole, sa stare con il figlio, praticamente se l'è allevato lui, a volte in solo, è pieno di interessi e tante altre cose, lei non è male siamo anche amiche ma ce ne vuole parecchio per arrivare a lui

non penso si meritasse quel che successo e ti dico che disprezzo molto quello che lei gli ha fatto nonostante siamo amiche.
Per me lui è decisamente un grande e lei corre parecchio ma non può raggiungerlo

d'altro canto una mia amica in analoga situazione s'è invece lasciata e sinceramente la apprezzo tantissimo anche lei in tutta sincerità quando mi ha detto 'mi ha guardato e con gli occhi freddi mi ha detto penso di non amarti'poteva solo lasciarlo, è una persona eccezionalmente forte e si è rifatta una gran bella vita con tutte le difficoltà iniziali del caso, per me anche lei è una grande. Venir fuori da questo, ritrovare la sua vita senza andare in depressione, solo una persona forte e speciale lo può fare. 

Scappare è dei deboli affrontare la situazione nel bene e nel male è dei forti.
non capisco solo perchè l'hai vista come esaltazione femminile,
per me è una bella persona lei quindi ho piacere di dirglielo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Ricorda che sei speciale, sei unica e meravigliosa lui non ha aggiunto o tolto niente a te... le persone si rivelano e tu ti sei rivelata per la meravigliosa donna che sei forte e coraggiosa per te e per la tua famiglia. .. lui ? lui annaspa come prima per cercare di stare a tuo pari. Ha volto gli occhi perche era difficile stare al tuo passo perche tu ti basti lui no e non vuole perdere questa persona che lo fa essere migliore riducendosi coi suoi comportamenti ad essere minus quam merdam e quindi ora corre ruzzola si roalza e ti insegue.... questo senso di essere speciali era ed è perche tu sei speciale e lui lo sa.... una volta in un film dissero una frase che fa molto riflettere, non ho amato tanto la vita quando quella volta che stavo per morire ebbene* non vi siete mai amati tanto come quella volta che avete rischiato di lasciarvi*.


Belle balle!
Come la retorica della guerra! :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....è vero che questa discussiona l'ha aperta una donna ma per me dovresti ( tu e altre ) smetterla di parlare di tradimento in maniera così univoca..... in questo caso caldeggio la parità di genere.....


Non ho voglia di mettere asterischi o barre. 
Comunque mi riferisco all’argomento del thread e ai protagonisti.


----------



## arula (28 Dicembre 2017)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]

evidentemente sono molto più romantica di quel che penso ^-^


----------



## isabel (28 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Che sia LEI a dirlo dell'amante in fin dei conti è umanissimo invece, secondo me.
> Fuorviante ma umano, ancor più visto come si è comportata l'amante con lei. Non ci vedo nulla di strano, in sé. Purché l'amante non diventi il  "colpevole da costruire insieme" di cui si parlava.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì...
> 
> Ci vuole ci vuole...
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> Poi ecco...noi stiamo guardando il finale.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION], non del tutto in tema però bella

 [video=youtube;rUAixFKAHew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUAixFKAHew[/video]


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ti sei già descritta da sola ed il tuo “attacco” nei miei confronti è sintomatico.
> 
> Ma sono io che ti chiedo chi pensi sia io visto che trai conclusioni su di me da cose di cui non ho parlato minimamente.
> 
> ...


Se ti metti qua dentro,devi anche accettare di farti "psicanalizzare"... E chi meglio di IPA.... Guarda che quel che dice, ancorché richieda un certo sforzo per capirne i  presupposti ed il significato "universale" ,fa sempre molto riflettere. Almeno a me. Tu l'hai visto come un attacco personale e, forse anche lei; anche se non era a lei diretto.
Uno a uno... Palla al centro.


----------



## stany (28 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una mistress io penserei di no, perché se l'omo di una mistress dicesse alla mistress che lei non può capire certe cose perché è una donna, si becca al volo 2 labbrate nel muso ....
> 
> Almeno immagino eh..


Elementare Watson!


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ti sei già descritta da sola ed il tuo “attacco” nei miei confronti è sintomatico.
> 
> Ma sono io che ti chiedo chi pensi sia io visto che trai conclusioni su di me da cose di cui non ho parlato minimamente.
> 
> ...


Eccoti 

E ci sono anche i dentini 

Bene. Ti servono. 

Ma non è con me che quei dentini ti servono. E' con tuo marito. 

Vedi nike...tu hai colto esattamente le cose che ti fanno soffrire in quello che ho scritto.

E il giudizio che leggi in me, viene da te. 

Ti sei sentita giudicata quando ho parlato dei bisogni che tuo marito non ti ha espresso. 
E quando ho aggiunto che d'altro canto, se di quei bisogni non hai considerazione e desiderio, mi pare pure ovvio che o se li tenesse per sè oppure trovasse una che glieli potesse soddisfare. 

L'altra cosa per cui ti sei sentita giudicata è il disprezzo. 
Disprezzo tuo, sia per la zoccola che ha accolto i desideri di tuo marito, manipolandoli, sia per i bisogni stessi, che non corrispondono al tuo ideale di marito perfetto che credevi di avere a fianco. 

Sei tu che giudichi te stessa. 

Io lo so che ti ho toccato dentro, e l'ho fatto apposta. Usando l'etichetta "zoccola" perchè è esattamente lì che sei fragile. 
E infatti sei saltata sulla sedia. 

Perchè detto sinceramente trovo triste vedere una donna che, soffrendo, si sta facendo raccontare cazzate così eclatanti come quelle che ti racconta tuo marito evitando il dubbio che la questione sia ben più profonda di come te la vende. Ed evitandolo mettendo in dubbio se stessa. 

Poi, d'altro canto, è tuo marito. 
E sei tu che ci devi dormire la notte insieme. 

Un uomo che mi raccontasse le cagate che dici lui ti racconta, prima di essere compreso, rimpiangerebbe il giorno in cui mi ha conosciuta. 
Poi dovrebbe venire strisciando a chiedermi perdono per aver provato a prendermi per il culo. 
E poi avrebbe da pedalare anche solo per provare ad alzare gli occhi su di me. 

E mica perchè si è trombato una zoccola. 

Ma perchè, esattamente con quelle cazzate che racconta, mi avrebbe implicitamente detto di considerarmi una sorta di rincoglionita buona solo a far da mangiare e tenere in ordine la casa in cui lui si porta l'altra, che io fra l'altro giudico zoccola. Giudizio su cui lui gioca per dare maggiore potere a quel che ti racconta.   

E se una trombata posso anche prendere in considerazione di lasciarla correre, il tentare di manipolarmi usando contro di me, fra l'altro, il mio affetto e la mia fiducia in quello che lui mi ha mostrato di sè...col cazzo che lo lascio correre. Corre lui. E veloce anche. 

Di mio, cara @_Nike_, se il mio uomo se ne uscisse con un "ho sempre guardato le altre donne" e non me lo avesse mai detto...la prima domanda che mi farei sarebbe "perchè non me l'ha mai detto?" e l'altra domanda sarebbe a lui "che cazzo aspettavi a dirmelo tesoro luce dei miei occhi?" 

Perchè quella affermazione di tuo marito, dopo 20 anni di matrimonio, parla di solitudine dell'intimità. Di entrambi. Solo che lui lo sapeva e tu no. A quanto scrivi. 

Se tu fossi mistress...va bene che sono giochi di ruolo e pure mia nonna in carriola è miss se lo schiavo decide che lei lo è...ma almeno un po' di presenza a chi si ha davanti ci vuole pure nei giochi di ruolo che toccano la superficie. Presenza reciproca. 

Poi, se quello che hai scritto non corrisponde a ciò che è poco conta, ma quello che scrivi io leggo. 
E con attenzione.


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una mistress io penserei di no, perché se l'omo di una mistress dicesse alla mistress che lei non può capire certe cose perché è una donna, si becca al volo 2 labbrate nel muso ....
> 
> Almeno immagino eh..


Più che altro sarebbe la perversione di una perversione di una perversione....roba acrobatica praticamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ahahahha
> in realtà esalto la persona perchè l'apprezzo se fosse uomo avrei fatto uguale
> 
> tant'è che ho un amico che è rimasto nonostante il tradimento della moglie e penso sinceramente che
> ...


 e fai bene a dirle che è una bella persona, se è questo che ti trasmette.
È che spesso leggo di te, un  accanimento verso un maschio inferiore, che arranca per stare al fianco di una moglie ipoteticamente forte. Un' immagine di marito cagnolino, disposto a tutto per farsi perdonare.
È questa immagine vedo spesso ripetersi in quello che scrivi. Ed è fasulla. Creata solo per darsi coraggio.


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so perché vedi un attacco negli scritti di Ipazia, ma non vi è attacco.
> Se li leggi senza interpretarli in quel modo possono esserti utili.


Vede attacco perchè ho provocato riguardo una etichetta, la zoccola, su cui sta costruendo la strada per salvare suo marito. 
Anche da se stessa. 

Perchè se dovesse smettere di dare credito all'etichetta, se il disprezzo che mette dentro il contenitore "zoccola" lo dovesse dirigere verso il suo uomo...ho il sospetto che i dentini che fa baluginare lascerebbero bei segni


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tra 2 o 3 mesi vedrai che cintolate nelle chiappe del marito che imparerà a tirare..  gli concera" un culo che neanche un babbuino


e speriamo


----------



## Skorpio (28 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro sarebbe la perversione di una perversione di una perversione....roba acrobatica praticamente


Si.. infatti

Leggendo non mi sembra di individuare nelle circostanze così descritte una situazione con questi connotati di complessità


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se ti metti qua dentro,devi anche accettare di farti "psicanalizzare"... E chi meglio di IPA.... Guarda che quel che dice, ancorché richieda un certo sforzo per capirne i  presupposti ed il significato "universale" ,fa sempre molto riflettere. Almeno a me. Tu l'hai visto come un attacco personale e, forse anche lei; anche se non era a lei diretto.
> Uno a uno... Palla al centro.


ma non psicoanalizzo 
leggo e ributto indietro riflessioni. 

A volte sono una spina nel culo, me lo dice spesso anche G. 

Di solito gli rispondo che non c'è rosa senza spine 

Sono contenta se quello che metto qui fa riflettere. Io ho preso tanto da questo posto. 

EDIT: mai amato i giochi con la pallA :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. infatti
> 
> Leggendo non mi sembra di individuare nelle circostanze così descritte una situazione con questi connotati di complessità


Eh già...


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2017)

isabel ha detto:


> @_Nike_, non del tutto in tema però bella
> 
> [video=youtube;rUAixFKAHew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUAixFKAHew[/video]


ma neanche tanto fuori tema

molto bella


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto si incanala nel grande flusso darwiniana della selezione naturale. La manipolazione è uno strumento di selezione come un altro. C'è chi se ne accorge e scappa, chi vive felice e stupido come una vacca indù, e chi se ne accorge e cerca di rigirartela addosso. Ho perso il conto dei cornuti qua dentro che si parlavano addosso, spesso a distanza di anni, focalizzando tutta l'attenzione su un dettaglio in modo quasi doloroso pur di non vedere il quadro di insieme.
> Misdirection. Come dire i latinucci della manipolazione





Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Fare i latinucci_ una citazione di manzoniana memoria. Niente di che. Nel senso che la misdirection é l'ABC delle tecniche di manipolazione.


Grazie 

E' vero. Anche se ritengo che sia una forma del tutto umana di crudeltà e paura. In particolare quando non porta nessun tipo di guadagno ma porta solo alla chiusura nel recinto. 
Di tutti, manipolator* e manipolat*. 

Però, nonostante lo sappia, e l'abbia visto svolgersi anche sotto i miei occhi, sbalordita ogni volta che fosse così facile, mi meraviglia ogni volta come possa funzionare bene e attecchire su questioni che mi sembrano davvero alla base di ogni cosa. 

Comunque non saper riconoscere la manipolazione, oltre che pericoloso, impedisce di migliorare come inidividui....e continuo a pensare sia uno spreco a livello sociale. Visto che sono gli individui a comporre la società. 

Poi penso ai gattini sull'autostrada, e mi viene il dubbio che spreco non sia. 

Non ho ancora deciso


----------



## Nike (29 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nike, sei davvero sicura di volere una risposta sincera alla tua domanda?
> 
> Credo che rispondendoti rischierei di farti male. Sei disposta?


Ma certo...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> E' vero. Anche se ritengo che sia una forma del tutto umana di crudeltà e paura. In particolare quando non porta nessun tipo di guadagno ma porta solo alla chiusura nel recinto.
> Di tutti, manipolator* e manipolat*.
> ...


Gattara. In autostrada muoiono anche un sacco di farfalle sui parabrezza


----------



## arula (29 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e fai bene a dirle che è una bella persona, se è questo che ti trasmette.
> È che spesso leggo di te, un accanimento verso un maschio inferiore, che arranca per stare al fianco di una moglie ipoteticamente forte. Un' immagine di marito cagnolino, disposto a tutto per farsi perdonare.
> È questa immagine vedo spesso ripetersi in quello che scrivi. Ed è fasulla. Creata solo per darsi coraggio.


considerando che non lo dico a tutti ma qui l'ho detto solo a credo due persone, mi sembra un po poco per generalizzare

in generale invece penso proprio che chi tradisce (maschio o femmina) sia una persona di merda e che debba sicuramente riscattarsi dalla sua pochezza
sicchè
se vuoi generalizzare dicendo che vedo tutti i traditori come gente di merda 
si abbastanza 

e si in generale apprezzo più le donne, scusa sai, ma facendone parte non lo trovo tanto strano,
semplicemente vado più facilmente in empatia con una donna che con un uomo, pensa mi succede anche con le amanti se le leggo qui e pensa anche con quella che odio mi succede continuamente per quello mi sta tanto sui coglioni.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> penso proprio che chi tradisce (maschio o femmina) sia una persona di merda


E con uno di questi ci devi pure andare a dormire insieme tutte le sere, pensa te che culo che hai..


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> penso proprio che chi tradisce (maschio o femmina) sia una persona di merda e che debba sicuramente *riscattarsi dalla sua pochezza*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​Grazie della risata tesò.
Tanti cari auguri per il 2018


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con uno di questi ci devi pure andare a dormire insieme tutte le sere, pensa te che culo che hai..


verde


----------



## mistral (29 Dicembre 2017)

Nike,nessuno dice che la tipa in questione non sia come la descrivi,se poi ti manda addirittura sms per dirti che il trofeo di cenci è con lei ,immagino che la voglia di prenderla a calci in culo aumenti.
L'amante di mio marito non è stata da meno anzi,e questo ha scatenato anche in me la voglia di demolirla.
Ma il fatto che lei sia così non ti deve far perdere di vista che lui è come lo hai visto .
Se poi si è fatto manipolare (e questo è possibile perché se sei coglione viene più facile ed i manipolatori esistono eccome così come esistono le inconsapevoli vittime degli stessi) lo devi vedere come un'aggravante .
Cioè ,che mio marito non fosse stato così furbo da vedere chi davvero aveva davanti senza fumo negli occhi ,per me non è una attenuante anzi,traditore e anche coglione potenzialmente manipolabile.
Quindi dai pure il nome che ti pare all'altra senza dimenticarti della controparte.


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ma certo...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi hai chiesto se sono felice di essere me. Fondamentalmente. 

Per rispondere bisognerebbe ci intendessimo su cosa sia felicità.

Ma sarebbe un discorso lunghissimo.

Che molto ha a che vedere coi desideri, le illusioni, ma più che altro con le aspettative e le attese. 
Da se stessi e dagli altri. 

Se essere felici è far quadrare il più possibile ogni cosa in quel quadro dell'immaginato, sono stata molto infelice mentre mi costruivo il mio quadro e molto felice quando ci sono entrata dentro e mi ci sono messa a sedere. 

Se essere felici è uscire dal quadro, e scoprire mano a mano, con calma e in silenzio, che quel quadro esiste solo secondo i propri parametri e che quei parametri sono soggettivi e validi solo in termini autoreferenziali, sono stata molto infelice mentre ero seduta comoda nel mio bellissimo quadro e molto felice quando ne sono uscita, l'ho lasciato appeso e mi sono incamminata a vedere i panorami che ci sono nel Mondo. 

Ma te lo sintetizzo così....



"Finalmente ho raggiunto il MIO traguardo 
e risolto il segreto della mia anima:

Io sono QUELLA a cui rivolgevo le preghiere,
QUELLA a cui chiedevo aiuto.

Sono QUELLA che ho cercato.

Sono la stessa vetta della MIA montagna.

Guardo la creazione come una pagina del MIO stesso libro.

Sono infatti l'UNICA che produce i molti,
della stessa sostanza che prendo da ME.

Poiché TUTTO è ME, non vi sono due,
la creazione è ME STESSA, dappertutto.

Quello che concedo a ME stessa,
lo prendo da ME stessa e lo do a ME stessa,
l'UNICA, poiché sono la Madre e la Figlia.

Quanto a quello che voglio,
vedo i MIEI desideri, che sgorgano da ME.
Sono infatti la conoscitrice, il conosciuto,
il soggetto, la governante ed il trono.

Tre in UNA è quella che sono e
l'inferno è solo un argine
che ho messo al MIO stesso fiume,
allorché sognavo durante un incubo.
Sognai che non ero la SOLA unica e
cosi' IO stessa iniziai il dubbio, che fece il suo corso,
finché non mi svegliai.

Trovai così che IO avevo scherzato con ME stessa.
Ora che sono sveglia, riprendo di sicuro il MIO trono
e governo il MIO regno che è ME stessa, 
la Signora per l'eternità."

Libro dei morti. (cit)


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gattara. In autostrada muoiono anche un sacco di farfalle sui parabrezza


E c'hai pure ragione. 

I gattini saranno la mia rovina...già lo so :carneval::facepalm:


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E c'hai pure ragione.
> 
> I gattini saranno la mia rovina...già lo so :carneval::facepalm:


Piatto d'argento


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Piatto d'argento
> View attachment 13416


vassoio d'argento, semmai 







gattaccia...no gattara :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> vassoio d'argento, semmai
> gattaccia...no gattara :carneval:


Sempre stato apocrifo di mio. 
Morire gattaccia mi piace.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai chiesto se sono felice di essere me. Fondamentalmente.
> 
> Per rispondere bisognerebbe ci intendessimo su cosa sia felicità.
> 
> ...


Senza maiuscole scorre meglio.


----------



## arula (29 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con uno di questi ci devi pure andare a dormire insieme tutte le sere, pensa te che culo che hai..


Perchè ti stupisci? 

mi sembra chiaro che il mio consorte sia passato in un nano secondo dal mio supereroe a una merda bagnata ai miei occhi (mi fa anche strano quando Brunetta mi chiede com'è che provi disprezzo per lei pensando che non ne abbia per lui, è ovvio che l'ho disprezzato e più di ogni umana misura di sopportazione, ma qui sfogo quello che non reputo dover provare non quello che è lecito che io provi, ovvero sfogo la rabbia repressa per lei che non dovrei avere e non il normale disprezzo che ho provato e che riaffiora ogni tanto - anzi schifo è forse la parola più giusta - e che mi risolvo quotidianamente con lui... )

mi sembra altrettanto ovvio che se io mi sono dovuta forzare così tanto per perdornarlo e credo di esserci arrivata dato che lo amo (su questo proprio non ci posso fare niente)
non significa che mi anniento come persona questo perdono se lo deve meritare e se lo deve meritare tutti i giorni e non perchè io mi vendichi in qualche modo o pretenda cose particolari semplicemente faccio quello che è giusto che io faccia lo amo ma lui deve dimostrare di amarmi impegnandosi per me e per noi come famiglia e l'impegno è un insieme di cose di cui molte immateriali che non ho voglia di dirvi oggi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Perchè ti stupisci?
> 
> mi sembra chiaro che il mio consorte sia passato in un nano secondo dal mio supereroe a una merda bagnata ai miei occhi (mi fa anche strano quando Brunetta mi chiede com'è che provi disprezzo per lei pensando che non ne abbia per lui, è ovvio che l'ho disprezzato e più di ogni umana misura di sopportazione, ma qui sfogo quello che non reputo dover provare non quello che è lecito che io provi, ovvero sfogo la rabbia repressa per lei che non dovrei avere e non il normale disprezzo che ho provato e che riaffiora ogni tanto - anzi schifo è forse la parola più giusta - e che mi risolvo quotidianamente con lui... )
> 
> ...


Non so [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ma io se pensassi un solo momento che l'uomo che ho vicino è una merda, l'ultima cosa che vorrei è averlo al mio fianco
Continuo a pensare che svilisce te dire certe cose di tuo marito e poi stargli vicino 
Tu come tutti quelli che hanno pensieri come i tuoi


----------



## Divì (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Perchè ti stupisci?
> 
> mi sembra chiaro che il mio consorte sia passato in un nano secondo dal mio supereroe a una merda bagnata ai miei occhi (mi fa anche strano quando Brunetta mi chiede com'è che provi disprezzo per lei pensando che non ne abbia per lui, è ovvio che l'ho disprezzato e più di ogni umana misura di sopportazione, ma qui sfogo quello che non reputo dover provare non quello che è lecito che io provi, ovvero sfogo la rabbia repressa per lei che non dovrei avere e non il normale disprezzo che ho provato e che riaffiora ogni tanto - anzi schifo è forse la parola più giusta - e che mi risolvo quotidianamente con lui... )
> 
> ...


Arula, nella stessa frase merda, schifo , lo amo, perdono e meritare non ci possono stare.

Il perdono, come l'amore, è gratis: per questo è cosi difficile sentirsi veramente pronti a "regalarlo". Viene da dentro di te e non dai comportamenti dell'altro.

Pensaci.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Perchè ti stupisci?
> 
> mi sembra chiaro che il mio consorte sia passato in un nano secondo dal mio supereroe a una merda bagnata ai miei occhi (mi fa anche strano quando Brunetta mi chiede com'è che provi disprezzo per lei pensando che non ne abbia per lui, è ovvio che l'ho disprezzato e più di ogni umana misura di sopportazione, ma qui sfogo quello che non reputo dover provare non quello che è lecito che io provi, ovvero sfogo la rabbia repressa per lei che non dovrei avere e non il normale disprezzo che ho provato e che riaffiora ogni tanto - anzi schifo è forse la parola più giusta - e che mi risolvo quotidianamente con lui... )
> 
> ...


Per me è inconcepibile stare con una merda.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Perchè ti stupisci?
> 
> mi sembra chiaro che il mio consorte sia passato in un nano secondo dal mio supereroe a una merda bagnata ai miei occhi (mi fa anche strano quando Brunetta mi chiede com'è che provi disprezzo per lei pensando che non ne abbia per lui, è ovvio che l'ho disprezzato e più di ogni umana misura di sopportazione, ma qui sfogo quello che non reputo dover provare non quello che è lecito che io provi, ovvero sfogo la rabbia repressa per lei che non dovrei avere e non il normale disprezzo che ho provato e che riaffiora ogni tanto - anzi schifo è forse la parola più giusta - e che mi risolvo quotidianamente con lui... )
> 
> ...


Mi stupisco Perché.. nonostante l'impegno che richiedi, non potrà diventare da merda a cioccolata, se credi in quel che scrivi

Sarà una merda che si impegna a puzzare il minimo indispensabile, mettiamola così..

Ma se secondo te è merda, resterà una merda con o senza impegno. Sbaglio?

Lui è ben al corrente di questo?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> se pensassi un solo momento che l'uomo che ho vicino è una merda, l'ultima cosa che vorrei è averlo al mio fianco


Siccome spesso ci si riempie la bocca di sincerità .. mi volevo solo "sincerare" che lei fosse stata ben sincera col marito, rendendogli chiaro il fatto che x lei è una merda, e che con tutto l'impegno che volesse generosamente mettere per il futuro, dato quanto è accaduto, resterà sempre e comunque una merda.

Poi se la cosa fosse stata ben chiarita, per oggi e per sempre, viva l'impegno (inutile) che da parte sua dovesse venire, e viva la sincerità


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre stato apocrifo di mio.
> Morire gattaccia mi piace.


Anche io. 

E pure apolide. 

E morire gattaccia, piace pure a me.


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senza maiuscole scorre meglio.


...a volte, di fronte allo Specchio, finisco in quel mood qui 


[video=youtube;iRLRBzLPJAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRLRBzLPJAk[/video]


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Perchè ti stupisci?
> 
> mi sembra chiaro cheil mio consorte sia passato in un nano secondo dal* mio supereroe *a* una merda bagnata* ai miei occhi (mi fa anche strano quando Brunetta mi chiede com'è che provi disprezzo per lei pensando che non ne abbia per lui, è ovvio che l'ho disprezzato e più di ogni umana misura di sopportazione, ma qui sfogo quello che non reputo dover provare non quello che è lecito che io provi, ovvero sfogo la rabbia repressa per lei che non dovrei avere e non il normale disprezzo che ho provato e che riaffiora ogni tanto - anzi schifo è forse la parola più giusta - e che mi risolvo quotidianamente con lui... )
> 
> ...


E speriamo che tu prima o poi riesca a trovare fluidità nello scorrere fra i due...

Che sono entrambi estremi assoluti inesistenti nel reale, ma che passano nell'esistente come l'acqua scorre fra le rocce. E come l'acqua, lasciano il segno. 

L'amore è un qualcosa di molto, molto legato al fluire della realtà dell'essere. 
A quanto ne dicono i saggi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ma io se pensassi un solo momento che l'uomo che ho vicino è una merda, l'ultima cosa che vorrei è averlo al mio fianco
> Continuo a pensare che svilisce te dire certe cose di tuo marito e poi stargli vicino
> Tu come tutti quelli che hanno pensieri come i tuoi


 quotissimo. [MENTION=7192]arula[/MENTION]  mi risparmio di risponderti


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi stupisco Perché.. nonostante l'impegno che richiedi, non potrà diventare da merda a cioccolata, se credi in quel che scrivi
> 
> Sarà una merda che si impegna a puzzare il minimo indispensabile, mettiamola così..
> 
> ...


a lei basta vederlo strisciare. Umiliarlo.
Perché sa che non potrà mai entrare nella sua mente, non saprà mai la verità.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a lei basta vederlo strisciare. Umiliarlo.


Io temo che quello che dici sia esattamente quanto si cerca, a volte, in quelle situazioni

Però sai.. non sono sicuro che a conti fatti "basti" 

Per nulla


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche io.
> E pure apolide.
> E morire gattaccia, piace pure a me.





ipazia ha detto:


> ...a volte, di fronte allo Specchio, finisco in quel mood qui [video=youtube;iRLRBzLPJAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRLRBzLPJAk[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a lei basta vederlo strisciare. Umiliarlo.
> Perché sa che non potrà mai entrare nella sua mente, non saprà mai la verità.


Oh, se lui resta con una che vuole solo umiliarlo, magari lei avrà le leve per poterlo fare, no?


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai chiesto se sono felice di essere me. Fondamentalmente.
> 
> Per rispondere bisognerebbe ci intendessimo su cosa sia felicità.
> 
> ...


Ma qualcosa “farina del tuo sacco” no eh?... 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ma qualcosa “farina del tuo sacco” no eh?...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


ah [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] troppa farina dal suo sacco ti ha sfornato ...o non sai leggere e interpretare o fai la  furba. 
A me le furbette fanno sempre molto ridere.
cambia registro. grazie


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

A Nàiche.....dacci un taglio; che quasi quasi mi vien da dare ragione a quel "sottomesso" di tuo marito!
Perché questa è l'idea che mi faccio di lui, leggendo te.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ma qualcosa “farina del tuo sacco” no eh?...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Passiva aggressiva:rotfl:

Risvegli duri, eh?


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah @_Nike_ troppa farina dal suo sacco ti ha sfornato ...o non sai leggere e interpretare o fai la  furba.
> A me le furbette fanno sempre molto ridere.
> cambia registro. grazie





stany ha detto:


> A Nàiche.....dacci un taglio; che quasi quasi mi vien da dare ragione a quel "sottomesso" di tuo marito!
> Perché questa è l'idea che mi faccio di lui, leggendo te.


Ieri sera mi sono scorsa un po' di video di bestie davanti allo specchio. 

Oltre a rotolarmi dal ridere, pensavo che noi abbiamo imparato a riconoscere la nostra immagine fisica davanti allo specchio, ma quando lo Specchio è quello interiore, non siamo mica poi tanto diversi da loro 

[video=youtube;c4nT_oMP9Fo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4nT_oMP9Fo[/video]



...il roscio nel finale, mi fa morire :rotfl::carneval:

E buongiorno


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, se lui resta con una che vuole solo umiliarlo, magari lei avrà le leve per poterlo fare, no?


 spauracchio!!!! Accetta perché è il minore dei mali. Il solo aspetto pratico della questione porta a soccombere.
Io tutto questo pentimento non ce lo vedo da parte dei traditori.
Tutto quello che succede è una recita per accontentare il pubblico "pagante"


----------



## Lostris (30 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah @_Nike_ troppa farina dal suo sacco ti ha sfornato ...o non sai leggere e interpretare o fai la  furba.
> A me le furbette fanno sempre molto ridere.
> cambia registro. grazie


A me fa un po’ specie il tuo, di registro.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me fa un po’ specie il tuo, di registro.


eh lobso ma [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] mi sembra sia venuta qui con lo scopo di farci sapere quanto e' zoccola l'amante del marito...non vedo altro onestamente e comincio a pensare ad una presa in giro


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh lobso ma [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] mi sembra sia venuta qui con lo scopo di farci sapere quanto e' zoccola l'amante del marito...non vedo altro onestamente e comincio a pensare ad una presa in giro


 se fosse vero, il marito aveva si bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spauracchio!!!! Accetta perché è il minore dei mali. Il solo aspetto pratico della questione porta a soccombere.
> Io tutto questo pentimento non ce lo vedo da parte dei traditori.
> Tutto quello che succede è una recita per accontentare il pubblico "pagante"


Perdonami, ma dal punto di vista di un traditore la prospettiva e quella di darti ciò che mi chiedi. Considerando che normalmente chi tradisce lo fa per non lasciare, quali che siano i motivi a monte, ovvio che se dall'altra parte viene chiesto il pentimento io te lo dia.
Guarda che lo schema mica è così diverso


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se fosse vero, il marito aveva si bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno


E chi tradirebbe mai una piallacoglioni?
:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh lobso ma @_Nike_ mi sembra sia venuta qui con lo scopo di farci sapere quanto e' zoccola l'amante del marito...non vedo altro onestamente e comincio a pensare ad una presa in giro


Per me l’hai interpretata male.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi sono scorsa un po' di video di bestie davanti allo specchio.
> 
> Oltre a rotolarmi dal ridere, pensavo che noi abbiamo imparato a riconoscere la nostra immagine fisica davanti allo specchio, ma quando lo Specchio è quello interiore, non siamo mica poi tanto diversi da loro
> 
> ...


La metafora si era capita.
Comunque da un po’ faccio così anch’io. :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se fosse vero, il marito aveva si bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno


Solidarietà femminile


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metafora si era capita.
> *Comunque da un po’ faccio così anch’io.* :carneval:


Che è una cosa che mi sembra proprio molto, molto bella! 

Credo che davanti agli specchi, se non si sobbalza almeno un po', non ci si sta guardando davvero dentro. 

Uno dei miei gatti, il più dipendente guarda un po', si ignora. 
Passa davanti allo specchio senza neanche guardarcisi.

Gli altri due fanno commedie magnifiche...ma lui, apparentemente imperturbabile. 

Poi basta un rumore indefinito, e salta alto un mt da fermo :facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che è una cosa che mi sembra proprio molto, molto bella!
> 
> Credo che davanti agli specchi, se non si sobbalza almeno un po', non ci si sta guardando davvero dentro.
> 
> ...


Il mio problema è guardarmi fuori :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me l’hai interpretata male.


Dici  a me sembra troppo concentrata su lei che su altro, sara' che a me fregherebbe zero di chi possa essere, srei concentrata a capire lui, le sue vere motivazioni non quelle preconfezionate e se vorrei ancora Lui al mio fianco.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio problema è guardarmi fuori :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:

io all'inverso. 

Mi ricordo la prima seduta con lo psyco. 

Avevo raccontato precisamente ogni cosa. 
Con tanto di ipotesi diagnostiche e situazionali. 

Lui mi aveva ascoltata, in silenzio e senza distogliere lo sguardo. 
E alla fine mi aveva detto "vedremo nel tempo se potrò concordare con le sue ipotesi. Mi sembrano precise, ma avrò bisogno di tempo per valutarle. Ma mi dica, lei, come si sente riguardo tutto questo?" 

E mica avevo saputo rispondere eh. O meglio, sapevo intellettualizzare sulle mie emozioni. 
Ma le sentivo in terza persona. 

In quel periodo, ti ricordi?, era quando dicevo che ero grigia...avevo preso il mio specchio in camera e l'avevo messo dietro la porta. Mi infastidiva.


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh lobso ma [MENTION=7379]Nike[/MENTION] mi sembra sia venuta qui con lo scopo di farci sapere quanto e' zoccola l'amante del marito...non vedo altro onestamente e comincio a pensare ad una presa in giro


Per alcuni di voi tutto quello che va fuori dagli schemi è una presa in giro... 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Per alcuni di voi tutto quello che va fuori dagli schemi è una presa in giro...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


a mio avviso sei anche troppo negli schemi, in realta'


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> A Nàiche.....dacci un taglio; che quasi quasi mi vien da dare ragione a quel "sottomesso" di tuo marito!
> Perché questa è l'idea che mi faccio di lui, leggendo te.


Grazie per l’aiuto...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sicuramente quelli che piacciono a te...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Non sempre per la verità. 

A volte mi piacciono pure morbidi. 

Non discrimino. 

Mi piace quando i miei bisogni sono soddisfatti. 

Che sia durezza o morbidezza, è solo un particolare 

E tu?

Va meglio dal risveglio?
A volte la mattina appena svegli è riprendersi il treno nei denti come se fosse passato esattamente in quel momento.


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

Ma tutto sto casino perché ho osato scrivere la parola ZOCCOLA??? 

Mmmmm.... forse ho davvero scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora per alcuni di voi.... 




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sempre per la verità.
> 
> A volte mi piacciono pure morbidi.
> 
> ...


Cara, ti ho scritto un messaggio privato al quale non hai nemmeno risposto... grazie per l’educazione dimostrata..



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Cara, ti ho scritto un messaggio privato al quale non hai nemmeno risposto... grazie per l’educazione dimostrata..
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ecco vedi.. Nike.. 

Con questo cosa vuoi dimostrare al pubblico che legge?

Che scopo ha scrivere questa cosa in pubblico?

Spiega se ti va..


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco vedi.. Nike..
> 
> Con questo cosa vuoi dimostrare al pubblico che legge?
> 
> ...


Che per molti di voi che hanno la pretesa di essere dei super uomini o super donne, la gentilezza e l’educazione non esiste. Ad una richiesta di aiuto rispondete con sarcasmo ed irruenza. Ad uno sfogo che evidentemente non fa comodo ad alcuni, arriva la presa in giro. Mi sembra di essere tornata all’asilo..

Vi fa stare bene tutto questo? Vi sentite invincibili e saccenti? 

Ad alcuni di voi ho scritto in privato delle confidenze per chiedere aiuto ma solo una persona mi ha risposto con gentilezza e cognizione di causa. Gli altri hanno cominciato a sparare a zero sui miei post ed a mettere in dubbio la mia veridicità. 

E questo sarebbe l’aiuto? Spiegamelo tu Skorpio.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Cara, ti ho scritto un messaggio privato al quale non hai nemmeno risposto... grazie per l’educazione dimostrata..
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma l:ho letto il tuo messaggio. 

Semplicemente, con te, come con tutti, rispondo quando io ho desiderio di farlo.

Ed è attenzione. Anche se a te fa sentire altro.

Perché non vomito parole in preda all'impiego.

In ogni caso, bastava chiedere.

Provocare con me non funziona


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

Ah, l’anonimato... rende leoni gli agnelli... [emoji48]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Che per molti di voi che hanno la pretesa di essere dei super uomini o super donne, la gentilezza e l’educazione non esiste. Ad una richiesta di aiuto rispondete con sarcasmo ed irruenza. Ad uno sfogo che evidentemente non fa comodo ad alcuni, arriva la presa in giro. Mi sembra di essere tornata all’asilo..
> 
> Vi fa stare bene tutto questo? Vi sentite invincibili e saccenti?
> 
> ...


Io ti sto aiutando dal primo post

Cosa vuoi come aiuto? 

Chiedi


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io all'inverso.
> 
> ...


Ricordo...
Intellettualizzare è una bella via di fuga.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ma tutto sto casino perché ho osato scrivere la parola ZOCCOLA???
> 
> Mmmmm.... forse ho davvero scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora per alcuni di voi....
> 
> ...


Ma no!
Figurati zoccole o troie sono definizioni che sono un diritto della tradita.
Però bisogna andare oltre.
Se no è come prendersela con gli spiriti maligni.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Grazie per l’aiuto...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Devi essere più leggera, possibilista,devi ricavarti spazi individuali, interessi solo tuoi, personali. Uscire e conoscere gente; spiazzare e disorientare tuo marito.
Ma te l'avevo già detto mi pare.
Il sesso come va'? Riesci (riuscite) a viverlo spontaneamente? Lui dimostra di desiderarti in modo diverso da quando teneva il piede in due staffe?


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco vedi.. Nike..
> 
> Con questo cosa vuoi dimostrare al pubblico che legge?
> 
> ...


A volte se non mi arriva la notifica di Gmail,li leggo anche dopo giorni....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> A volte se non mi arriva la notifica di Gmail,li leggo anche dopo giorni....


Sai cosa stupisce a me?

Il meccanismo per cui ora io ti scrivo LIBERAMENTE un privato e scatta il cronometro.
E nasce il debito

Per cui se rispondi entro 24 ore saldi il debito, altrimenti ti appiccico subito l'etichetta: "maleducato"

Con tanto di "affissione" pubblica nel forum 

E pensaci.. farei tutto io.. tutto da solo


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai cosa stupisce a me?
> 
> Il meccanismo per cui ora io ti scrivo LIBERAMENTE un privato e scatta il cronometro.
> E nasce il debito
> ...


Beh....che sia un poco "pesante" Nike,mi pare proprio; per quello le consiglio la leggerezza!


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Devi essere più leggera, possibilista,devi ricavarti spazi individuali, interessi solo tuoi, personali. Uscire e conoscere gente; spiazzare e disorientare tuo marito.
> Ma te l'avevo già detto mi pare.
> Il sesso come va'? Riesci (riuscite) a viverlo spontaneamente? Lui dimostra di desiderarti in modo diverso da quando teneva il piede in due staffe?


Sto cercando di scavarmi spazi per me per pensare e svagarmi (sopratutto la seconda). Dedico molto più tempo a me stessa e questo l’ho imparato per poter avere le energie per affrontare quanto successo.

Ho molti colleghi di lavoro uomini con i quali spesso vado a pranzo ed alcuni di loro hanno mostrato più di un interesse amicale ma a me non interessa avere una relazione extraconiugale (o almeno non per il momento).

Lui mi desidera ed il sesso adesso va alla grande. È proprio per questo che non riesco a capire perché non mi sblocco da questa situazione. A volte penso di essermi fissata ma forse tre mesi dalla scoperta sono ancora troppo pochi per metabolizzare questa cosa e pensare di iniziare una nuova vita.

Sono una che nella vita è caduta in maniera più o meno rovinosa parecchie volte ma che si è sempre rialzata ripartendo più forte di prima.

Ma questa volta non ci riesco e mi spaventa perché non è da me.

Mi faccio mille domande perché forse sto cercando la risposta che mi faccia stare meglio ma che in realtà non esiste..








Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai cosa stupisce a me?
> 
> Il meccanismo per cui ora io ti scrivo LIBERAMENTE un privato e scatta il cronometro.
> E nasce il debito
> ...


Ero in un momento brutto e speravo in una risposta che avesse potuto alleviare il dolore: tutto qui.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Che per molti di voi che hanno la pretesa di essere dei super uomini o super donne, la gentilezza e l’educazione non esiste. Ad una richiesta di aiuto rispondete con sarcasmo ed irruenza. Ad uno sfogo che evidentemente non fa comodo ad alcuni, arriva la presa in giro. Mi sembra di essere tornata all’asilo..
> 
> Vi fa stare bene tutto questo? Vi sentite invincibili e saccenti?
> 
> ...





Nike ha detto:


> Ah, l’anonimato... rende leoni gli agnelli... [emoji48]
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma davvero tu ti stai lamentando perchè le tue aspettative non sono state soddisfatte? 
Ma sei seria o stai scherzando? 

Cioè, voglio dire, questa roba la si spiega ai bambini che le persone non sempre rispondono immediatamente sì. Che a volte rispondono no. E altre volte serve pazientare. 

Stai soffrendo. Ma non hai l'esclusiva del dolore.
E men che meno il tuo dolore giustifica questi tuoi comportamenti pretenziosi.  


Le persone non sono a tua disposizione, e men che meno sono quello che tu vuoi che siano. 

Ognuno fa quello che ritiene di fare, come ritiene di farlo e soprattutto secondo quello che ritiene meglio per sè. 

E essere doloranti non mette nella condizione di pretendere nulla di diverso da quello che gli altri decidono di darti. 

E se non hai ancora capito questo...porca puttana, se ti aspetta una lunga, lunghissima salita anche solo per avvicinarti ad una minima forma di serenità. 

Svegliati. 

Il mondo non è ai tuoi piedi. 
Anzi. 
Tu sei ai piedi del mondo. 

Svegliati. 

Aggiungo, ma questo è più per sfogo mio. Le persone che in pubblico mostrano una faccia e nel privato ne mostrano un'altra, sono tutto fuorchè persone degne di rispetto. 

E se vuoi rispetto, guadagnatelo. 
Idem per l'ascolto. 
Idem per la gentilezza e l'educazione. 

E ringrazia che sono educata e gentile solo per rispetto a me stessa.

Perchè queste sceneggiate, da una donna adulta, meriterebbero una scarica di schiaffoni a due a due fino a che non sono dispari.


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma l:ho letto il tuo messaggio.
> 
> Semplicemente, con te, come con tutti, rispondo quando io ho desiderio di farlo.
> 
> ...


Non ti volevo provocare: la mia era una richiesta disperata di aiuto.... Ci sono momenti in cui ho un disperato bisogno di condividere con voi quello che sento ed, anche se sono decisamente pesante, non credo di meritare la presa per il culo ed il sarcasmo, no?





Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti sto aiutando dal primo post
> 
> Cosa vuoi come aiuto?
> 
> Chiedi



Si Skorpio e ti ringrazio per questo. 

Sai che non lo so nemmeno io cosa vorrei come aiuto? Forse è proprio questo il punto. [emoji21]



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordo...
> Intellettualizzare è una bella via di fuga.


Eh già.

Specialmente quando è strutturata per proteggersi dal rapporto primario.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Non ti volevo provocare: la mia era una richiesta disperata di aiuto.... Ci sono momenti in cui ho un disperato bisogno di condividere con voi quello che sento ed, anche se sono decisamente pesante, non credo di meritare la presa per il culo ed il sarcasmo, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da me non hai avuto nè presa per il culo e nemmeno sarcasmo. 

Postami nel caso. 

E invece di provocazioni ne fai

Stamattina ti ho letta, e ho visto la provocazione. 

Ho vissuto 10 anni con un passivo aggressivo. Riconosco a occhi chiusi la dinamica perchè l'ho subita. 
Ma ho pure gli anticorpi. 

Tanto che stamattina ti ho risposto cercando di sdrammatizzare. E provando a buttarla a ridere. 

La tua risposta è stata una nuova provocazione. 

E quando di nuovo non l'ho colta, e ti ho risposto gentilmente, sei partita con il fatto che hai scritto e quindi TI SI DEVE RISPONDERE perchè tu stai male. 

Tu vedi presa per il culo nel non cogliere le provocazioni che fai. 

E non riesci a vedere che non cogliere la provocazione è ascoltare quello che c'è sotto la provocazione stessa. 

E ti perdi pure l'attenzione e la delicatezza che ti viene rivolta. 

Te lo ripeto, non sei il centro del mondo. 

E non sei nemmeno l'unico essere dolorante in questo mondo. 

Il tuo dolore non ti concede nessun privilegio. 
E' solo dolore. 

E ognuno ha i suoi.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Si Skorpio e ti ringrazio per questo.
> 
> Sai che non lo so nemmeno io cosa vorrei come aiuto? Forse è proprio questo il punto. [emoji21]
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Nessuno può saperlo.. nessuno è indovino, ognuno porta quello che ha...

C'è pure chi ride mentre qualcuno affoga, come no.. potrebbe essere qui, altrove, ovunque.

Ma è anche interessante vedere questo.. anche se non piace

Io non so fare a dire poverina, cattivone lui, troiona lei, che mondaccio, mamma mia , poveri noi, cara tesoro etc.. etc..

Cioè.. so fare benissimo, a dire il vero, ma anche temo non ti serva a un cazzo, ma a un cazzo di nulla.. 

Questo non vuol dire che non cerchi di dare una mano, anche perché io avendo vissuto un tradimento subito, so che non si sta bene..

Sta a te prendere quel che ti sembra utile.... Questo devi sceglierlo te


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

*Non c’è via d’uscita...*

Comunque sto imparando..... e mi sento più forte [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Nike (30 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da me non hai avuto nè presa per il culo e nemmeno sarcasmo.
> 
> Postami nel caso.
> 
> ...



Mi scuso se sono stata scortese. Fra il lavoro e quello che mi succede mi rendo conto che leggo in velocità i post e capisco altro rispetto a quanto mi scrivete.

A fine anno è un incubo (parlo lavorativamente) e domani sera il botto di capodanno lo farò io.

Non volevo nemmeno mancarti di rispetto: mi rendo conto che ognuno di noi ha avuto nella sua vita traumi e problemi. Il mio è stato lo sfogo stupido dopo una cosa successa qualche giorno fa.

Ti ho scritto un messaggio privato per spiegarti la situazione a grandi linee. Rispondimi pure (ovviamente se ti va) quando ne avrai tempo e voglia [emoji4]




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Solidarietà femminile


 :sonar: ma proprio :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Ma tutto sto casino perché ho osato scrivere la parola ZOCCOLA???
> 
> Mmmmm.... forse ho davvero scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora per alcuni di voi....
> 
> ...


NO, non e' perche' hai usato la parola zoccola, e' perche' non esci dal pensarla, e non merita piu' un tuo minuto di tempo.

Pensa se ti avesse tradita con una donna eccezionale, piena di fascino, con mille qualita', quanto staresti peggio?

Lei o un altra cosa cambia?

Cerca solo, se sei sicura di voler stare con tuo marito, di farti dire tutto quello che vuoi sapere, tutto insieme, e poi mettici, almeno con lui,  una pietra sopra. 
Ricordati pero'  che, anche se tu vivesse fino a 100 anni, non passerai un solo giorno senza pensarci, per mille motivi, varie volte al giorno.  Non ti fara' piu male come oggi, man mano cala, ma sempre  molta amarezza verso di lui, ricordandolo, la proverai.
Ne vale la pena nel tuo caso?
Sta compensando in qualche modo quello che ti ha tolto durante il tradimento?
Riesci ad essere felice tra le sue braccia?
Secondo te perche'  e' successo?


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Mi scuso se sono stata scortese. Fra il lavoro e quello che mi succede mi rendo conto che leggo in velocità i post e capisco altro rispetto a quanto mi scrivete.
> 
> A fine anno è un incubo (parlo lavorativamente) e domani sera il botto di capodanno lo farò io.
> 
> ...


Non sei stata scortese. 
Hai usato la provocazione e cerchi la rissa. 

Detto questo. 
Tu hai detto quello che pensi, e io ti ho risposto. 
Per quanto mi riguarda le cose basta dirle chiaramente, senza premure e senza troppi giri. 
Tradotto: invece di farti film sulla risposta o meno al messaggio, e scrivere seguendo il tuo pensiero, che era "mi ignorano", bastava davvero dirmi anche soltanto "hai un messaggio privato". Hai scelto di seguire l'idea della peggior considerazione di te da parte dell'altro. 

E mi va bene anche quando i toni si alzano. Non è un problema. 
E non è un qualcosa che richiede scuse. C'è spazio. 

Quello che mi interessa è non dover aver a che fare con la non trasparenza. 
E dover gestire doppie comunicazioni. 

E' un vincolo all'aver a che fare con me. Prendere o lasciare. 


L'ho letto il tuo messaggio. E con attenzione. 
E ho deciso che avrei risposto quando avrei avuto il tempo giusto da dedicarci per non fare di corsa e per non buttare parole a caso. 
Per non rispondere per il rispondere. 

E questa per me è cura dell'apertura di qualcuno. 
Ed è una cura a cui non rinuncio per compiacimento o per rispondere ad aspettative. 
Quindi ovviamente ti rispondo. Ma ho i miei tempi per pensare e poi mettere i pensieri in parole. 

Conosco il dolore. 
E vedo che sei super dolorante. 

Ma se non ti rilassi un momento nel dolore, se non lo accetti, ti fai del male. 

Dico sul serio. 

Stai rivoltando contro di te il dolore che senti. Smettila. 

Fermati. E concediti di piangere per davvero. 

Non di frustrazione, o rabbia o altro. 

Fermati. Respira e piangi. 

E accetta che sei debole. 

Non è che capisci altro o che non capisci, è che sei dentro il tuo film. Sei ferita.

E, per te stessa, devi imparare a tenerne conto. 
Rischi di fare disastri, anche fuori di qui. 

L'attenzione cala. La sensibilità aumenta. 
Basta un nulla per trovarsi a pezzi o fare a pezzi qualcun altro. 

Fai attenzione. 
Perchè davvero, e non c'è presa per il culo o sarcasmo o altro, rischi di farti male per davvero. 

Viaggi fra up e down troppo velocemente. Calmati. Rallenta.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> NO, non e' perche' hai usato la parola zoccola, e' perche' non esci dal pensarla, e non merita piu' un tuo minuto di tempo.
> 
> Pensa se ti avesse tradita con una donna eccezionale, piena di fascino, con mille qualita', quanto staresti peggio?
> 
> ...


:up:

Credo che il mettersi in competizione procuri ulteriore stare male, sempre.
Se una è una amante si chiede “perché non la lascia per me? E anche se lo facesse non potrei cancellare la loro storia!” Se una è moglie si domanda “Se mi ha tradito con una che vale poco io valgo ancora meno!” O anche “Se lei è giovane e bella e brillante come posso io riconquistarlo”.
Ma sono tutte cazzate perché chi tradisce vive una cosa *diversa* e le persone non sono in alcun modo paragonabili.


----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2017)

Nike ha detto:


> Sto cercando di scavarmi spazi per me per pensare e svagarmi (sopratutto la seconda). Dedico molto più tempo a me stessa e questo l’ho imparato per poter avere le energie per affrontare quanto successo.
> 
> Ho molti colleghi di lavoro uomini con i quali spesso vado a pranzo ed alcuni di loro hanno mostrato più di un interesse amicale ma a me non interessa avere una relazione extraconiugale (o almeno non per il momento).
> 
> ...


L'hai già iniziata,la nuova vita, inconsapevolmente.
Se c'è intimità,passione,sesso...che vai cercando? Non puoi mettere indietro le lancette dell'orologio.Prendi il meglio da questa "nuova" vita. Fermati,come ti dice IPA,che sennò non assapori il presente,pensando al passato.
C'è chi sta peggio... Io ad esempio, e me ne faccio una ragione; niente sesso,niente intimità.Ed è una mia scelta ,anche e soprattutto.Perchè , checché se ne dica,il tradimento di una moglie, madre di figli piccoli,la ritengo peggiore di quella di un marito padre; proprio per il ruolo esclusivo che ha una madre. E poi perché come sostiene la vulgata,  e si vede qua dentro,la donna ha un coinvolgimento sentimentale maggiore; il che ,se da un lato la giustifica umanizzandola , rispetto al cedimento ai bassi istinti del maschio, considerati più animaleschi, dall'altro invece, rende più difficoltoso lo stacco con il proprio amante,almeno in prospettiva e nella statistica,condizionando il recupero del rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2018)

*Nike risposta interlineare*



Sto cercando di scavarmi spazi per me per pensare e svagarmi (sopratutto la seconda). Dedico molto più tempo a me stessa e questo l’ho imparato per poter avere le energie per affrontare quanto successo.

Questo é un bene e dimostra che ti stai occupando più di te che del rapporto in sé...

Ho molti colleghi di lavoro uomini con i quali spesso vado a pranzo ed alcuni di loro hanno mostrato più di un interesse amicale ma a me non interessa avere una relazione extraconiugale (o almeno non per il momento).

Ottimo per l'autostima 

Lui mi desidera ed il sesso adesso va alla grande. È proprio per questo che non riesco a capire perché non mi sblocco da questa situazione. A volte penso di essermi fissata ma forse tre mesi dalla scoperta sono ancora troppo pochi per metabolizzare questa cosa e pensare di iniziare una nuova vita.

Evidentemente qualcosa non basta o non ti gratifica abbastanza

Sono una che nella vita è caduta in maniera più o meno rovinosa parecchie volte ma che si è sempre rialzata ripartendo più forte di prima.

Quindi conosci le tue reazioni

Ma questa volta non ci riesco e mi spaventa perché non è da me.

Certo che ti spaventa, non capisci perché adesso la tua reazione sia cambiata

Mi faccio mille domande perché forse sto cercando la risposta che mi faccia stare meglio ma che in realtà non esiste..

La realtà é che qualcosa non ti basta, non ti convince o non ti offre le risposte giuste alle tue domande relazionali, insomma, come dice giustamente Arcistufo, pazienta e prova a capire se non sia una tua nuova reazione al rapporto, o se davvero il tempo é troppo poco per metabolizzare il tutto, perché diversamente la risposta é una sola ed é sempre quella ... non ti basta più!


----------



## arula (2 Gennaio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E speriamo che tu prima o poi riesca a trovare fluidità nello scorrere fra i due...
> 
> Che sono entrambi estremi assoluti inesistenti nel reale, ma che passano  nell'esistente come l'acqua scorre fra le rocce. E come l'acqua,  lasciano il segno.
> 
> ...


Esattamente quello che spero arrivi ad essere....ed è proprio la dicotomia che volevo si capisse,
non era salutare prima quando stravedevo, e manco dopo quando pensavo che fosse il più ignobile di tutte le persone...
stiamo riacquistando un equilibrio  (spero stabile) dopo un pendolo infernale per mesi...


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2018)

arula ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che spero arrivi ad essere....ed è proprio la dicotomia che volevo si capisse,
> non era salutare prima quando stravedevo, e manco dopo quando pensavo che fosse il più ignobile di tutte le persone...
> stiamo riacquistando un equilibrio  (spero stabile) *dopo un pendolo infernale per mesi.*..


Sul pendolo infernale ci siamo stati tutti, ma ti assicuro che quando si ferma ci rimane per tanto, tanto tempo, poi, ogni tanto, una oscillazioncina la vuole rifare, o quanto meno, ci prova.
Non glielo permettere!!


----------



## arula (2 Gennaio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul pendolo infernale ci siamo stati tutti, ma ti assicuro che quando si ferma ci rimane per tanto, tanto tempo, poi, ogni tanto, una oscillazioncina la vuole rifare, o quanto meno, ci prova.
> Non glielo permettere!!



:up:


----------

